# FENDI REVEALS- *Post photos of your newest additions here*



## PIPET83

Post pics of Your new babys...[emoji7]


----------



## PIPET83

I will start with My monster peekaboy


----------



## Wudge

Wow! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

PIPET83 said:


> I will start with My monster peekaboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035618


Love it!!


----------



## PIPET83

Thank u wudge and designerhbgirl.[emoji7]


----------



## foursiete

PIPET83 said:


> I will start with My monster peekaboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035618


OH MY GOODNESS¡ pure perfection


----------



## belle2456

My 2Jours Large Shopper with Furbet


----------



## authenticplease

PIPET83 said:


> I will start with My monster peekaboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035618



I adore your Peekaboy!!  Such a fabulous bag!


----------



## authenticplease

belle2456 said:


> My 2Jours Large Shopper with Furbet



I adore your 2jours and Furbet is perfection w/your bag


----------



## Wudge

belle2456 said:


> My 2Jours Large Shopper with Furbet



What a gorgeous look!


----------



## belle2456

Thank you.. I'm really enjoying Furbet with this Bag


----------



## DollyGirl

My Karlito clutch has finally arrived (From my Instagram)


----------



## Prada Prince

One of my new Fendi acquisitions from the Rome flagship boutique... 

The Black Monster Roll Tote, which my colleagues in the office have dubbed as "Toothless"! Never realised the similarity till now!


----------



## missdicaprio

My new By The Way! I'm debating whether to add a monster/bag bug to it or if it would be a bit much with the tail and all..


----------



## Bother Free

DollyGirl said:


> My Karlito clutch has finally arrived (From my Instagram)


Perfection! Congrats!!


----------



## authenticplease

DollyGirl said:


> My Karlito clutch has finally arrived (From my Instagram)



Wow!  Such a special, fun piece!!



Prada Prince said:


> One of my new Fendi acquisitions from the Rome flagship boutique...
> 
> The Black Monster Roll Tote, which my colleagues in the office have dubbed as "Toothless"! Never realised the similarity till now!



Love this tote! So 'user friendly'



missdicaprio said:


> My new By The Way! I'm debating whether to add a monster/bag bug to it or if it would be a bit much with the tail and all..
> View attachment 3037413



Never too much!  I think you should customize away


----------



## Wudge

authenticplease said:


> Never too much!  I think you should customize away




I agree. There's no such thing as too much Fendi.


----------



## missdicaprio

authenticplease said:


> Wow!  Such a special, fun piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this tote! So 'user friendly'
> 
> 
> 
> Never too much!  I think you should customize away





Wudge said:


> I agree. There's no such thing as too much Fendi.



Thanks, going to follow your advice


----------



## crisbac

DollyGirl said:


> My Karlito clutch has finally arrived (From my Instagram)


Congratulations, DollyGirl!  You clutch is absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy!!


----------



## crisbac

Prada Prince said:


> One of my new Fendi acquisitions from the Rome flagship boutique...
> 
> The Black Monster Roll Tote, which my colleagues in the office have dubbed as "Toothless"! Never realised the similarity till now!


Congratulations, Prada Prince!  Great tote!!


----------



## icydipndots

brand new 3jours mini with my new bag bug!!!!


----------



## lvpradalove

had this for about two weeks approx. love it to bits. i have not even removed the plastic from metal bar. so scared to scratch it!! lol


----------



## DollyGirl

Bother Free said:


> Perfection! Congrats!!





authenticplease said:


> Wow!  Such a special, fun piece!!





crisbac said:


> Congratulations, DollyGirl!  You clutch is absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy!!



 Thanks everyone! I love it to bits


----------



## crisbac

lvpradalove said:


> View attachment 3041689
> 
> 
> had this for about two weeks approx. love it to bits. i have not even removed the plastic from metal bar. so scared to scratch it!! lol


Congratulations, lvpradalove! Beautiful shade of blue!  Enjoy!


----------



## Hermancat

Prada Prince said:


> One of my new Fendi acquisitions from the Rome flagship boutique...
> 
> The Black Monster Roll Tote, which my colleagues in the office have dubbed as "Toothless"! Never realised the similarity till now!


Am loving this!  Do you carry it as a work tote only and carry a purse as well?  Am thinking about ordering one.
Please tell me what you think about it.
Thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

lvpradalove said:


> View attachment 3041689
> 
> 
> had this for about two weeks approx. love it to bits. i have not even removed the plastic from metal bar. so scared to scratch it!! lol



Congratulations! You can get away with keeping it on when you use it if it is almost invisible



icydipndots said:


> brand new 3jours mini with my new bag bug!!!!



So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## ayshaa

Prada Prince said:


> One of my new Fendi acquisitions from the Rome flagship boutique...
> 
> The Black Monster Roll Tote, which my colleagues in the office have dubbed as "Toothless"! Never realised the similarity till now!



OH NO! Now I really want to get one lol just for the toothless similarity haha ..beautiful bag, I was checking it the other day


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lvpradalove said:


> View attachment 3041689
> 
> 
> had this for about two weeks approx. love it to bits. i have not even removed the plastic from metal bar. so scared to scratch it!! lol


Very pretty - congrats!


----------



## ayshaa

My latest Fendi additions, two pairs of loafers for work! I sure love my flats!


----------



## Prada Prince

Hermancat said:


> Am loving this!  Do you carry it as a work tote only and carry a purse as well?  Am thinking about ordering one.
> Please tell me what you think about it.
> Thanks so much!



I'm a guy, so I just carried the tote, without anything else. 




ayshaa said:


> OH NO! Now I really want to get one lol just for the toothless similarity haha ..beautiful bag, I was checking it the other day



You should! It's a gorgeous bag, and very practical too.


----------



## Milky caramel

Fending fendista colorblock lizard embossed leather peep _ toe platform pump from neimanmarcus.com  $373+tax


----------



## Jeneen

DollyGirl said:


> My Karlito clutch has finally arrived (From my Instagram)




This is too cute! Love it.


----------



## designerdiva40

My new beauty, love the colour  

Magenta petite 2 Jours


----------



## lvpradalove

crisbac said:


> Congratulations, lvpradalove! Beautiful shade of blue!  Enjoy!







averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! You can get away with keeping it on when you use it if it is almost invisible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Congratulations!




Thanks thanks 

Yeah, i thought the plastic cover is not too obvious anyway[emoji16]


----------



## lvpradalove

designerdiva40 said:


> My new beauty, love the colour
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta petite 2 Jours




Such a pretty color! So vibrant!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

belle2456 said:


> My 2Jours Large Shopper with Furbet


Great combination


----------



## klynneann

DollyGirl said:


> My Karlito clutch has finally arrived (From my Instagram)



Love - congrats!!



Prada Prince said:


> One of my new Fendi acquisitions from the Rome flagship boutique...
> 
> The Black Monster Roll Tote, which my colleagues in the office have dubbed as "Toothless"! Never realised the similarity till now!



Isn't he so much fun?!  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

icydipndots said:


> brand new 3jours mini with my new bag bug!!!!



OMG, I love love love this!!



ayshaa said:


> View attachment 3042541
> 
> View attachment 3042542
> 
> My latest Fendi additions, two pairs of loafers for work! I sure love my flats!



Great colors!


----------



## klynneann

designerdiva40 said:


> My new beauty, love the colour
> 
> Magenta petite 2 Jours



Love this color, and I think it's going to be big for fall.


----------



## crisbac

klynneann said:


> Love this color, and I think it's going to be big for fall.


I love this color too! Do you think so, that it's going to be in next season? (I'm wondering if I should get a bag in that color.)


----------



## klynneann

crisbac said:


> I love this color too! Do you think so, that it's going to be in next season? (I'm wondering if I should get a bag in that color.)



I do - I feel like I've been seeing it around a lot lately.  And Fendi especially has been showing it a lot - check out their pre-Fall:

http://www.fendi.com/us/woman/fall-winter-2015-16/pre-fall.html


----------



## crisbac

klynneann said:


> I do - I feel like I've been seeing it around a lot lately.  And Fendi especially has been showing it a lot - check out their pre-Fall:
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/us/woman/fall-winter-2015-16/pre-fall.html


Thanks, klynneann!


----------



## klynneann

crisbac said:


> thanks, klynneann!



:d


----------



## elainie13

My new By The Way bag and my first Fendi. I love it!!!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3045429
> 
> My new By The Way bag and my first Fendi. I love it!!!



Beautiful!!! Congrats  what size is it! Can you post mod pics and how much you can fit?? X


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

My newest Fendi Addition !!! I am in love 

Karlito studded backpack


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Ina_loves_bags said:


> My newest Fendi Addition !!! I am in love
> 
> Karlito studded backpack



Wow sooo cool. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## authenticplease

Ina_loves_bags said:


> My newest Fendi Addition !!! I am in love
> 
> Karlito studded backpack



I haven't seen this in actual mod photos


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Heidisaddiction said:


> Wow sooo cool. &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

authenticplease said:


> I haven't seen this in actual mod photos



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Im glad I was able to post this bag first !!! Thank you &#127882;&#128513;


----------



## Wudge

Ina_loves_bags said:


> My newest Fendi Addition !!! I am in love
> 
> Karlito studded backpack



Wow! It's amazing!


----------



## lvpradalove

Ina_loves_bags said:


> My newest Fendi Addition !!! I am in love
> 
> 
> 
> Karlito studded backpack




so nice!!!! is it heavy? congratz!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

crisbac said:


> I love this color too! Do you think so, that it's going to be in next season? (I'm wondering if I should get a bag in that color.)



I think its going to be a popular colour this season, Valentino have just brought out a colour exactly the same & I've also seen a few other designers with this colour, it goes great with so many colours


----------



## belle2456

New Burgandy Tri-color 2Jours with Jessy Jr and Medium Peekaboo with Pequin lining and Lucy Jr.


----------



## crisbac

designerdiva40 said:


> I think its going to be a popular colour this season, Valentino have just brought out a colour exactly the same & I've also seen a few other designers with this colour, it goes great with so many colours


Thank you, designerdiva40!


----------



## crisbac

belle2456 said:


> New Burgandy Tri-color 2Jours with Jessy Jr and Medium Peekaboo with Pequin lining and Lucy Jr.


Oh! Lovely lovely pic!


----------



## authenticplease

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3045429
> 
> My new By The Way bag and my first Fendi. I love it!!!




Gorgeous bag, elainie13!


----------



## authenticplease

belle2456 said:


> New Burgandy Tri-color 2Jours with Jessy Jr and Medium Peekaboo with Pequin lining and Lucy Jr.




Complete gorgeousness


----------



## belle2456

Thank you crisbac and authenticplease &#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

belle2456 said:


> New Burgandy Tri-color 2Jours with Jessy Jr and Medium Peekaboo with Pequin lining and Lucy Jr.


Oh my love them all


----------



## HermesVersace

Ina_loves_bags said:


> My newest Fendi Addition !!! I am in love
> 
> 
> 
> Karlito studded backpack




Cute! Love the matching Karlito charm too


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

lvpradalove said:


> so nice!!!! is it heavy? congratz!!!



Thank you ! And surprisingly is not heavy &#128525;


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

HermesVersace said:


> Cute! Love the matching Karlito charm too



Thank you &#10084;&#65039; I am so obsessed with Karlito


----------



## uhpharm01

designerdiva40 said:


> My new beauty, love the colour
> 
> Magenta petite 2 Jours



Congrats. Great color.


----------



## lvpradalove

belle2456 said:


> New Burgandy Tri-color 2Jours with Jessy Jr and Medium Peekaboo with Pequin lining and Lucy Jr.




Nice haul!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Ho everyone. Thank you for letting share. .


----------



## authenticplease

Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced










So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags


----------



## HermesVersace

authenticplease said:


> Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced
> 
> View attachment 3053259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053261
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags




That is so cute!! I've been thinking about getting this for my mom


----------



## averagejoe

authenticplease said:


> Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced
> 
> View attachment 3053259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053261
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags



Aww! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

PIPET83 said:


> Ho everyone. Thank you for letting share. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052732



WOW! The shoes go perfectly with your bag!


----------



## Venessa84

PIPET83 said:


> Ho everyone. Thank you for letting share. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052732


Love the combo...they look great together!!


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced
> 
> View attachment 3053259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053261
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags


Congratulations, authenticplease! I'm so happy for you that you could get it! It's so cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

HermesVersace said:


> That is so cute!! I've been thinking about getting this for my mom


How sweet of you, I'm sure your Mom will love it!


----------



## crisbac

PIPET83 said:


> Ho everyone. Thank you for letting share. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052732


Beautiful combo! Great color! Enjoy!


----------



## HermesVersace

crisbac said:


> How sweet of you, I'm sure your Mom will love it!




Well I showed her the new monster baguette last time we were at Fendi and she said she wasn't "young enough" to rock it [emoji53] I'm hoping she'll like this since it's much smaller


----------



## crisbac

HermesVersace said:


> Well I showed her the new monster baguette last time we were at Fendi and she said she wasn't "young enough" to rock it [emoji53] I'm hoping she'll like this since it's much smaller


Oh! Really? The Monster Baguette is so cute! I agree with you, this card holder is smaller and it's also practical and original!


----------



## Ljlj

authenticplease said:


> Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced
> 
> View attachment 3053259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053261
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags



This is such a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## belle2456

Received Junia Espadrilles in the mail today.


----------



## PIPET83

authenticplease said:


> Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced
> 
> View attachment 3053259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053261
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags




It is beautiful... Enjoy.


----------



## PIPET83

belle2456 said:


> Received Junia Espadrilles in the mail today.




Great shoes.. Love them. Great for the summer.


----------



## PIPET83

averagejoe said:


> WOW! The shoes go perfectly with your bag!




Thank u[emoji16][emoji2]


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

authenticplease said:


> Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced
> 
> View attachment 3053259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053261
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags



Gorgeous! &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PIPET83

Venessa84 said:


> Love the combo...they look great together!!




Thank u, i was afraid it was to matchi..[emoji16]


----------



## PIPET83

crisbac said:


> Beautiful combo! Great color! Enjoy!




Thank u.[emoji3]


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Hi gorgeous ladies &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Wudge

authenticplease said:


> Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced
> 
> View attachment 3053259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053261
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags



Love this! I just can't get enough of the monsters. Enjoy!


----------



## Wudge

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies &#128525;&#128525;



Wow! Stunning! They compliment one another perfectly!


----------



## authenticplease

belle2456 said:


> Received Junia Espadrilles in the mail today.



Congrats on such a yummy pair of Espys!  The ideal color combo......they should get lots of love this summer!  How do they size?  TTS?



Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies &#128525;&#128525;



 I love your LV and micro baguette combo......complete gorgeousness!


----------



## belle2456

authenticplease said:


> Congrats on such a yummy pair of Espys!  The ideal color combo......they should get lots of love this summer!  How do they size?  TTS?
> 
> 
> 
> I love your LV and micro baguette combo......complete gorgeousness!


Thanks Authenticplease...they are super comfortable. I can't wait to wear them out this summer.
Regarding the sizing..they do run a bit small. I usually wear a 7.5 in Fendi but had to size up to an 8 for the Espadrilles.


----------



## averagejoe

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies &#128525;&#128525;



So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies &#128525;&#128525;


Love both bags - so pretty!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies &#128525;&#128525;


So cute. Love how you pair them up


----------



## cclady

Got this in fendi store in rome while on a 7-day cruise trip. I was a bit surprise the store didn't have that much selection especially the edgy ones like croc/gem tails or furry ones, well at least in the size i want (medium). But anyway, i got this one instead and i love it! So here it is enjoying the last day of the trip.


----------



## authenticplease

cclady said:


> Got this in fendi store in rome while on a 7-day cruise trip. I was a bit surprise the store didn't have that much selection especially the edgy ones like croc/gem tails or furry ones, well at least in the size i want (medium). But anyway, i got this one instead and i love it! So here it is enjoying the last day of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054797




Rome.....Fendi.....7 days.....your stunning BTW


----------



## averagejoe

cclady said:


> Got this in fendi store in rome while on a 7-day cruise trip. I was a bit surprise the store didn't have that much selection especially the edgy ones like croc/gem tails or furry ones, well at least in the size i want (medium). But anyway, i got this one instead and i love it! So here it is enjoying the last day of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054797



Stunning! Congratulations!

Maybe the selection is smaller than you expected because they have sold out of the edgier ones. A lot of people travel to Europe to buy designer handbags, so even if the store had more stock, it would probably sell out quickly, especially the pieces that are more rare in other countries.


----------



## missdicaprio

cclady said:


> Got this in fendi store in rome while on a 7-day cruise trip. I was a bit surprise the store didn't have that much selection especially the edgy ones like croc/gem tails or furry ones, well at least in the size i want (medium). But anyway, i got this one instead and i love it! So here it is enjoying the last day of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054797



I bought mine at the Rome store and noticed that a LOT of the bags and bag bugs have been sold out due to the many tourists. Especially since about 2 months ago I went in and found all the Peekaboos, By The Ways and bag bugs anyone would want!
The first time I went in to buy a bug a couple months ago, the SA showed me about 12-15 different ones. Two weeks ago however, they only had about 3 or 4!


----------



## cclady

authenticplease said:


> Rome.....Fendi.....7 days.....your stunning BTW




Tku authenticplease, i do feel lucky this time because i was replacing my sister's husband on this trip  one day you'll go to rome and get your dream bag(s) as well!


----------



## cclady

Oww make sense, thats why! The store wasn't that crowded when i came, i showed this serious looking italian gentleman SA the pictures from purse blog of all the new fendi bags, and he said they dont have them yet. For BTW, they only have a tricolor black/pale blue/pale green, tricolor beige/whatever, solid dark pink, solid tomato red, and solid black if i remember correctly for medium. Maybe if i come 2 weeks earlier (or later) they'll have new stuffs coming. But anyway, i guess this one is meant to be


----------



## cclady

missdicaprio said:


> I bought mine at the Rome store and noticed that a LOT of the bags and bag bugs have been sold out due to the many tourists. Especially since about 2 months ago I went in and found all the Peekaboos, By The Ways and bag bugs anyone would want!
> The first time I went in to buy a bug a couple months ago, the SA showed me about 12-15 different ones. Two weeks ago however, they only had about 3 or 4!




Yes, even bag bugs are only available in karlito, plain ones, and the fuzzy 'owl' like bugs in pink and green only. So you beat the tourists then, haha! Which one did you get?


----------



## missdicaprio

cclady said:


> Yes, even bag bugs are only available in karlito, plain ones, and the fuzzy 'owl' like bugs in pink and green only. So you beat the tourists then, haha! Which one did you get?



I got Kooky! http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/a-furry-reveal-d-898801.html And this BTW http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/instant-by-the-way-reveal-910432.html
I absolutely love the tricolor you got, enjoy it!


----------



## crisbac

missdicaprio said:


> I bought mine at the Rome store and noticed that a LOT of the bags and bag bugs have been sold out due to the many tourists. Especially since about 2 months ago I went in and found all the Peekaboos, By The Ways and bag bugs anyone would want!
> The first time I went in to buy a bug a couple months ago, the SA showed me about 12-15 different ones. Two weeks ago however, they only had about 3 or 4!


When I was to Rome by mid April, there was quite a lot of stock in Fendi, but I was told at the hotel that when it is high-season tourists buy a real lot and then all the boutiques in general run short of stock. 
Btw, thank you again missdicaprio, for the tips you shared with me when organizing my trip!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Wudge said:


> Wow! Stunning! They compliment one another perfectly!



Thank you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

authenticplease said:


> Congrats on such a yummy pair of Espys!  The ideal color combo......they should get lots of love this summer!  How do they size?  TTS?
> 
> 
> 
> I love your LV and micro baguette combo......complete gorgeousness!



Thank you Authenticplease &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## cclady

missdicaprio said:


> I got Kooky! http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/a-furry-reveal-d-898801.html And this BTW http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/instant-by-the-way-reveal-910432.html
> I absolutely love the tricolor you got, enjoy it!




Oo kooky is so cute!! No kooky at all in the store! So you got that jeweled tail, so lucky, so gorgeous!!! Thanks for the compliments, you too enjoy your fendis!


----------



## crisbac

cclady said:


> Got this in fendi store in rome while on a 7-day cruise trip. I was a bit surprise the store didn't have that much selection especially the edgy ones like croc/gem tails or furry ones, well at least in the size i want (medium). But anyway, i got this one instead and i love it! So here it is enjoying the last day of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054797


Congratulations, cclady! Beautiful color combo!  Enjoy!


----------



## missdicaprio

crisbac said:


> When I was to Rome by mid April, there was quite a lot of stock in Fendi, but I was told at the hotel that when it is high-season tourists buy a real lot and then all the boutiques in general run short of stock.
> Btw, thank you again missdicaprio, for the tips you shared with me when organizing my trip!


Anytime, crisbac! 



cclady said:


> Oo kooky is so cute!! No kooky at all in the store! So you got that jeweled tail, so lucky, so gorgeous!!! Thanks for the compliments, you too enjoy your fendis!


Thank you so much


----------



## Hermancat

cclady said:


> Got this in fendi store in rome while on a 7-day cruise trip. I was a bit surprise the store didn't have that much selection especially the edgy ones like croc/gem tails or furry ones, well at least in the size i want (medium). But anyway, i got this one instead and i love it! So here it is enjoying the last day of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054797


This is gorgeous!  Perfect size and great colors.  Can't beat that view either!


----------



## ladybeaumont

cclady said:


> Got this in fendi store in rome while on a 7-day cruise trip. I was a bit surprise the store didn't have that much selection especially the edgy ones like croc/gem tails or furry ones, well at least in the size i want (medium). But anyway, i got this one instead and i love it! So here it is enjoying the last day of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054797



That color combo is fab! I love how much the pink and red (or is that red orange?) stands out.


----------



## cclady

crisbac said:


> Congratulations, cclady! Beautiful color combo!  Enjoy!




Thank you crisbac!


----------



## cclady

Hermancat said:


> This is gorgeous!  Perfect size and great colors.  Can't beat that view either!




Thank you hermancat!


----------



## cclady

ladybeaumont said:


> That color combo is fab! I love how much the pink and red (or is that red orange?) stands out.




Thank you ladybeaumont! It was more of red orange color


----------



## belle2456

Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly


----------



## ladybeaumont

belle2456 said:


> Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly



I'm in love! That twilly is perfection. And great color combos on the pom poms!


----------



## authenticplease

belle2456 said:


> Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly



 wow!! What a fabulous trio


----------



## Wudge

belle2456 said:


> Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly



Congratulations on your gorgeous haul. Enjoy!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

belle2456 said:


> Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly



Beautiful just beautiful. &#128525;


----------



## lvpradalove

belle2456 said:


> Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly




[emoji33] congratz!!


----------



## crisbac

belle2456 said:


> Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly


Congratulations, belle2456! The Twilly and the Pom Poms are absolutely gorgeous!  Excellent choice! Enjoy!


----------



## lesAdrets

belle2456 said:


> Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly



Gorgeous, wonderful haul! Oh I'm dying here


----------



## belle2456

Thank you All for your wonderful comments


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my two tone Fendi watch.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my two tone Fendi watch.


Beautiful timepiece congrats


----------



## uhpharm01

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful timepiece congrats



Thank you !!!


----------



## crisbac

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my two tone Fendi watch.


Congratulations, uhpharm01! It is so chic and classy!  Enjoy!


----------



## chiarasunflower

My beautiful new fendi WOC. Best part is I got it on sale! LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## lvpradalove

chiarasunflower said:


> View attachment 3060080
> View attachment 3060081
> 
> 
> My beautiful new fendi WOC. Best part is I got it on sale! LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;




wow good find!!


----------



## crisbac

chiarasunflower said:


> View attachment 3060080
> View attachment 3060081
> 
> 
> My beautiful new fendi WOC. Best part is I got it on sale! LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;


Double congrats, chiarasunflower! It is so lovely!  Enjoy!


----------



## Wudge

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my two tone Fendi watch.



I love a watch with a rectangular face and the 2 tone metal adds to it's beauty. Congratulations, this really is a special piece!


----------



## crisbac

chiarasunflower said:


> View attachment 3060080
> View attachment 3060081
> 
> 
> My beautiful new fendi WOC. Best part is I got it on sale! LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;


I came back to see it again! This model of WOC is so beautiful!   I'm thinking about adding it to my wish list! Please, post mod shots or what you can fit in it!


----------



## averagejoe

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my two tone Fendi watch.



Very classy! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

chiarasunflower said:


> View attachment 3060080
> View attachment 3060081
> 
> 
> My beautiful new fendi WOC. Best part is I got it on sale! LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;



Unbelievable deal!!! Congratulations!

Every once in a while, the Winners and Marshalls stores in Toronto will have a designer item marked down, and sometimes the markdowns are amazing! But they are often snatched up quickly so I have to check often.


----------



## chiarasunflower

crisbac said:


> I came back to see it again! This model of WOC is so beautiful!   I'm thinking about adding it to my wish list! Please, post mod shots or what you can fit in it!






I usually just keep my lv 6 ring key holder in there with my id and credit card. My cell in the front compartment (5s) it's quite small and I don't like to stuff my bags especially my wocs. Also what are mod pics?


----------



## crisbac

chiarasunflower said:


> View attachment 3060685
> 
> I usually just keep my lv 6 ring key holder in there with my id and credit card. My cell in the front compartment (5s) it's quite small and I don't like to stuff my bags especially my wocs. Also what are mod pics?


Great picture! Thank you so much, chiarasunflower!  Now I see what it can hold!  Mod shots are pictures you take carrying the bag, like modelling pictures. But with your explanation about its capacity, I figure out perfectly what it can hold and its size!  Thank you so much again!


----------



## belle2456

A pair of monster ballet flats just in time for summer


----------



## HermesVersace

belle2456 said:


> A pair of monster ballet flats just in time for summer




Omg these are my fave!! Congrats!


----------



## Wudge

belle2456 said:


> A pair of monster ballet flats just in time for summer



So gorgeous, I love the eyes.


----------



## lvpradalove

belle2456 said:


> A pair of monster ballet flats just in time for summer




that is so pretty!!!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

designerdiva40 said:


> My new beauty, love the colour
> 
> Magenta petite 2 Jours



Sooo in love with this bag ! And the color is so vibrant ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

belle2456 said:


> Two Tri-color Pom Poms and a Monster Twilly



Beautiful colors ! Congrats &#128525;&#128525;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## belle2456

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Beautiful colors ! Congrats &#128525;&#128525;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


Thank You..can't wait to pair them up with a new bag..


----------



## Cloudburst2000

authenticplease said:


> Just a little something I've had my eye on online....and it popped back up so I pounced
> 
> View attachment 3053259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053261
> 
> 
> So incredibly cute and even better IRL!  I'm excited to have a card holder that fits in my smaller crossbody bags



Wooh!  I just ordered this piece.  It was too cute to pass up.  Should be here any day


----------



## malle1985

Serious handbag-crush going on here! Just received my lovely large  2jours in dark orange/honey from Mytheresa. Not too big at all -  absolutely stunning! Got it for an amazing 800 euro!! Love love love it


----------



## Wudge

malle1985 said:


> Serious handbag-crush going on here! Just received my lovely large  2jours in dark orange/honey from Mytheresa. Not too big at all -  absolutely stunning! Got it for an amazing 800 euro!! Love love love it



It really is stunning! We don't see many of the large 2Jours here so thanks so much for posting.


----------



## malle1985

Wudge said:


> It really is stunning! We don't see many of the large 2Jours here so thanks so much for posting.


You´re welcome  No, i find it strange that there are so few of the large version - it is not SO large after all. Will post a picture with an outfit later, so others can see what the large looks like on a 5ft6 girl


----------



## crisbac

malle1985 said:


> Serious handbag-crush going on here! Just received my lovely large  2jours in dark orange/honey from Mytheresa. Not too big at all -  absolutely stunning! Got it for an amazing 800 euro!! Love love love it


Congratulations, malle1985! Great color! And great price too!  Enjoy!


----------



## Ralli

My new Fendi kicks!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

malle1985 said:


> Serious handbag-crush going on here! Just received my lovely large  2jours in dark orange/honey from Mytheresa. Not too big at all -  absolutely stunning! Got it for an amazing 800 euro!! Love love love it


It's beautiful, and looks like a great size! Congratulations!


----------



## malle1985

For those of you who consider a large Fendi 2jours  I am 5,6 feet tall and skinny. I do not think it is too big for me. Take the plunge!


----------



## Wudge

malle1985 said:


> For those of you who consider a large Fendi 2jours  I am 5,6 feet tall and skinny. I do not think it is too big for me. Take the plunge!



You're right, it doesn't look too big at all, in fact it looks just right. Thanks for the mod shot.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

malle1985 said:


> For those of you who consider a large Fendi 2jours  I am 5,6 feet tall and skinny. I do not think it is too big for me. Take the plunge!


It's definitely not too big! Beautiful bag


----------



## klynneann

malle1985 said:


> For those of you who consider a large Fendi 2jours  I am 5,6 feet tall and skinny. I do not think it is too big for me. Take the plunge!



Looks beautiful on you - congrats!


----------



## Wendyology

malle1985 said:


> For those of you who consider a large Fendi 2jours  I am 5,6 feet tall and skinny. I do not think it is too big for me. Take the plunge!


Great bag!  I have a large denim and it's a great size especially for a work day, my iPad fits easily.


----------



## Wendyology

It's taken me a while to find my next Fendi (for some reason I couldn't commit to the monster tote), thankfully PS Dept hooked me up with this beauty at a very nice price.


----------



## GVL

I've forgotten to post the pic when I got this so... here is the men Bag Bug for the Printemps Haussmann's 150th years, very limited edition.


----------



## crisbac

GVL said:


> I've forgotten to post the pic when I got this so... here is the men Bag Bug for the Printemps Haussmann's 150th years, very limited edition.


 Gorgeous!  So lovely! Love the colors! Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

Ralli said:


> My new Fendi kicks!


Congratulations, Ralli! I like these colors so much, they go with everything!  Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

Wendyology said:


> It's taken me a while to find my next Fendi (for some reason I couldn't commit to the monster tote), thankfully PS Dept hooked me up with this beauty at a very nice price.


Congratulations, Wendyology! Great By The Way! Love the tail!  Enjoy!


----------



## authenticplease

Everyone has been busy with reveals......I get excited to see so many new goodies!  I think I quoted everyone but apologizes if I missed anything.....



chiarasunflower said:


> View attachment 3060080
> View attachment 3060081
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful new fendi WOC. Best part is I got it on sale! LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;



Nice......and the sale just makes it even better!



belle2456 said:


> A pair of monster ballet flats just in time for summer



I love these!



malle1985 said:


> Serious handbag-crush going on here! Just received my lovely large  2jours in dark orange/honey from Mytheresa. Not too big at all -  absolutely stunning! Got it for an amazing 800 euro!! Love love love it



This is such a good size for you and I adore this color



Ralli said:


> My new Fendi kicks!



I love Fendi shoes......I would enjoy mod shots if you have the time.  What does the heel look like?



Wendyology said:


> It's taken me a while to find my next Fendi (for some reason I couldn't commit to the monster tote), thankfully PS Dept hooked me up with this beauty at a very nice price.



What a sweet hookup and kudos to the staff at PS Dept.....



GVL said:


> I've forgotten to post the pic when I got this so... here is the men Bag Bug for the Printemps Haussmann's 150th years, very limited edition.



This little guy is amazing!


----------



## lesAdrets

Wendyology said:


> It's taken me a while to find my next Fendi (for some reason I couldn't commit to the monster tote), thankfully PS Dept hooked me up with this beauty at a very nice price.



Beautiful! You won't be sorry with your By the Way - she's a wonderful bag


----------



## lesAdrets

GVL said:


> I've forgotten to post the pic when I got this so... here is the men Bag Bug for the Printemps Haussmann's 150th years, very limited edition.



Oh my, he is magnificent!


----------



## Wendyology

GVL said:


> I've forgotten to post the pic when I got this so... here is the men Bag Bug for the Printemps Haussmann's 150th years, very limited edition.


He's an amazing bug, and it's great to get a chance to see a rare special edition.


----------



## klynneann

GVL said:


> I've forgotten to post the pic when I got this so... here is the men Bag Bug for the Printemps Haussmann's 150th years, very limited edition.



ooo, loving his fuchsia eyes!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Wendyology said:


> It's taken me a while to find my next Fendi (for some reason I couldn't commit to the monster tote), thankfully PS Dept hooked me up with this beauty at a very nice price.


Classy classic


----------



## GVL

crisbac said:


> Gorgeous!  So lovely! Love the colors! Enjoy!





authenticplease said:


> This little guy is amazing!





lesAdrets said:


> Oh my, he is magnificent!





Wendyology said:


> He's an amazing bug, and it's great to get a chance to see a rare special edition.





klynneann said:


> ooo, loving his fuchsia eyes!




Thank you all, this little guy is getting fierce now!


----------



## GVL

Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.


----------



## Prada Prince

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.




Absolutely adorbs! What's his name?


----------



## authenticplease

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.




 helllllloooooo, handsome!


----------



## Wudge

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.



Hello, you're a handsome addition to be sure.


----------



## crisbac

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.


He's so cute!


----------



## klynneann

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.



Oh my gosh, LOVE him!


----------



## ceedoan

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.




SO CUTE!!! this one's my fav out of all the mini monster backpacks. congrats!


----------



## ceedoan

GVL said:


> I've forgotten to post the pic when I got this so... here is the men Bag Bug for the Printemps Haussmann's 150th years, very limited edition.




u have such great taste!! love this one as well. how did u get this?


----------



## FrenchieKisses

Back home from Venice with my new goodies: small By The Way bag in Dove and a monster wallet


----------



## crisbac

FrenchieKisses said:


> Back home from Venice with my new goodies: small By The Way bag in Dove and a monster wallet


Congratulations, FrenchieKisses! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

FrenchieKisses said:


> Back home from Venice with my new goodies: small By The Way bag in Dove and a monster wallet


Lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.


Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

FrenchieKisses said:


> Back home from Venice with my new goodies: small By The Way bag in Dove and a monster wallet


OMG they are lovely


----------



## FrenchieKisses

Thanks everyone! I am so happy with them


----------



## ladybeaumont

FrenchieKisses said:


> Back home from Venice with my new goodies: small By The Way bag in Dove and a monster wallet


Congrats! Both are lovely!


----------



## DollyGirl

FrenchieKisses said:


> Back home from Venice with my new goodies: small By The Way bag in Dove and a monster wallet



 Congrats! I also have a small by the way bag but in blue and a monster key pouch


----------



## averagejoe

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.



AWWW! So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

FrenchieKisses said:


> Back home from Venice with my new goodies: small By The Way bag in Dove and a monster wallet



Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

GVL said:


> Here is my new baby boy! Hope you'll give him a huge hello.


Well Hello there !!! WOW ! Love it &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

FrenchieKisses said:


> Back home from Venice with my new goodies: small By The Way bag in Dove and a monster wallet



	Ahh nice pair ! Sooo in love.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

My Karlito collection is almost complete ! Need the sneakers and the jeans !! So far so in love with everything!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ina_loves_bags said:


> My Karlito collection is almost complete ! Need the sneakers and the jeans !! So far so in love with everything!


So so so cute wow I want one


----------



## Bumbles

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies &#128525;&#128525;


Very very very cute!


----------



## averagejoe

Ina_loves_bags said:


> My Karlito collection is almost complete ! Need the sneakers and the jeans !! So far so in love with everything!



Aww! Two stunning pieces!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

LOUKPEACH said:


> So so so cute wow I want one





Bumbles said:


> Very very very cute!





averagejoe said:


> Aww! Two stunning pieces!


 *Beautiful ladies !! I love FENDI*


----------



## fmfv1

Fendi Karlito Chain Wallet--super cute, though super heavy detachable chain. Unfortunately, returning...feet are pointy/rounded so doesn't stand solo. When I pre-ordered Fendi had said it would stand up solo[emoji30]


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

[QUOTE=fmfv1;28952580]Fendi Karlito Chain Wallet--super cute, though super heavy detachable chain. Unfortunately, returning...feet are pointy/rounded so doesn't stand solo. When I pre-ordered Fendi had said it would stand up solo[emoji30] 
View attachment 3083594
View attachment 3083595
View attachment 3083596
View attachment 3083597
View attachment 3083598

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

*I love Karlito! Congratulations on that gorgeous wallet ! I also have the wallet *


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink. 
While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way


----------



## Heidisaddiction

CorleoneQueen said:


> Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink.
> 
> While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way




Wow wow. Love everything. [emoji7] the yellow is so fendi. And the minis are soooo cute. Enjoy. x


----------



## rebelr

Hello, new here. Hope to be around for a long long time. I came across this Fendi Borsa Baguette   recently and I'm trying to figure out the MSRP & Current value so I can get it insured or sell it. Not sure yet. It's brand new, still with tags, original dustbag, authenticity cards etc. All the beads are intact and clean throughout. It came out in 2005/2006 with the original Tucano but I can't find any other info on the bag. I have no doubt it's real, just don't know if I should be carrying it or put it in a glass case with a mision impossible laser alarm around it. lol

http://www.imagecoast.com/images/RebelRepeats/en243131enlarged.jpg


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

CorleoneQueen said:


> Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink.
> While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way


 very beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## FrenchieKisses

CorleoneQueen said:


> Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink.
> While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way



Wow!


----------



## lesAdrets

rebelr said:


> Hello, new here. Hope to be around for a long long time. I came across this Fendi Borsa Baguette   recently and I'm trying to figure out the MSRP & Current value so I can get it insured or sell it. Not sure yet. It's brand new, still with tags, original dustbag, authenticity cards etc. All the beads are intact and clean throughout. It came out in 2005/2006 with the original Tucano but I can't find any other info on the bag. I have no doubt it's real, just don't know if I should be carrying it or put it in a glass case with a mision impossible laser alarm around it. lol
> 
> http://www.imagecoast.com/images/RebelRepeats/en243131enlarged.jpg



Whoa what an incredible find - it's beautiful!

Sorry I'm no help with valuations, but welcome to tPF


----------



## lesAdrets

CorleoneQueen said:


> Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink.
> While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way



All stunning!


----------



## Wudge

CorleoneQueen said:


> Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink.
> While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way



Stunning!


----------



## rebelr

lesAdrets said:


> Whoa what an incredible find - it's beautiful!
> 
> Sorry I'm no help with valuations, but welcome to tPF



Thanks, where do I go to find a proper valuation? I'm so new at this.....


----------



## lesAdrets

rebelr said:


> Thanks, where do I go to find a proper valuation? I'm so new at this.....



Haha that's a very good question - these forums can be confusing 

I believe among active members, *baglady.1* is very knowledgeable about the older/vintage Fendis. You can usually find her in the "Identify this Fendi" thread http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi-reference-library/identify-this-fendi-565328.html where she might be able to give you some insight (though I know you already know what you have).

Other than that, I would just search auction sites for something similar to get an idea on price. Good luck


----------



## rebelr

lesAdrets said:


> Haha that's a very good question - these forums can be confusing
> 
> I believe among active members, *baglady.1* is very knowledgeable about the older/vintage Fendis. You can usually find her in the "Identify this Fendi" thread http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi-reference-library/identify-this-fendi-565328.html where she might be able to give you some insight (though I know you already know what you have).
> 
> Other than that, I would just search auction sites for something similar to get an idea on price. Good luck


Thanks Les, I love your avatar  

I found the same one on TheRealReal for only $495 but they underprice a lot of their stuff, so I'd prefer to inquire with someone that actually respects the uniqueness of the bag. If all else fails maybe I will contact Fendi directly.

But I'm loving this site, I need to explore a bit.


----------



## averagejoe

CorleoneQueen said:


> Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink.
> While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way



Congratulations! The mini Baguettes are adorable!


----------



## heifer

I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!

I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.

To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.

Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...

May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love 

Thank you all for letting me share


----------



## Wendyology

That is a beautiful Selleria and I love how the twilly brings it into your "family."



heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.
> 
> To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.
> 
> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.
> 
> To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.
> 
> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share



She's a beauty!!! The leather looks sumptuous. Goes very well with your Hermes collection.


----------



## HermesVersace

heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.
> 
> 
> 
> To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.
> 
> 
> 
> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> 
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share




Congratulations on your new Fendi! Love your orange birkin, btw


----------



## lesAdrets

heifer said:


> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share



DROOLING over your new baby! This asphalt color is perfect - and Iove the story with your SA - 'twas meant to be!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.
> 
> To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.
> 
> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share


Your peekaboo is SO beautiful! I absolutely love your peekaboo - huge congratulations!!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.
> 
> 
> 
> To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.
> 
> 
> 
> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> 
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share




Stunning. [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## heifer

Wendyology, averagejoe, HermesVersace, lesAdrets, Designerhbgirl and Heidisaddiction - thank you so much!! I wish you all a gorgeous day!!:kiss:


----------



## Wudge

heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.
> 
> To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.
> 
> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share




You have a beautiful collection. My favourite is the Peekaboo of course.


----------



## authenticplease

heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> e



I adore your handbag family!  Your new PAB is the perfect addition


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Got some Men's Monster goodies!


----------



## averagejoe

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got some Men's Monster goodies!



I saw these two cuties in the Monster thread. Congratulations again!

Are you going to put anything in the backpack when you use it as a charm?


----------



## TAZxSPIN

averagejoe said:


> I saw these two cuties in the Monster thread. Congratulations again!
> 
> Are you going to put anything in the backpack when you use it as a charm?



Thanks! 
Not sure if I'm going to put anything in.. maybe spare change?


----------



## authenticplease

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got some Men's Monster goodies!



So cool.....what fun goodies


----------



## FrenchieKisses

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got some Men's Monster goodies!



Oooo, love them!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got some Men's Monster goodies!


So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

CorleoneQueen said:


> Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink.
> While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way


Love all these colors!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

authenticplease said:


> So cool.....what fun goodies





FrenchieKisses said:


> Oooo, love them!





Designerhbgirl said:


> So cute! Congrats!



Thank you all!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got some Men's Monster goodies!


Wow I am in love with these. Congrats


----------



## crisbac

heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.
> 
> To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.
> 
> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share



Congratulations, heifer!  Gorgeous Selleria Peekaboo!  And with your Hermès bags... lovely pic!


----------



## amadea88

heifer said:


> I'm usually more active in the Hermès forum, but I really wanted to share my latest addition with you all!!
> 
> I was drooling for one of the selleria peekaboos for a while now, having two Birkins, and an Evelyne as a cross body bag - I felt like I needed a classy bag, for both casual and formal occasions. I had considered many colours, but ended up choosing this one because I was missing a grey bag.
> 
> To my disappointment when I finally made up my mind I headed down to the Fendi Boutique in Montenapoleone, here in Milan - to only find out, they were completely sold out in that colour. You can only image how frustrated I was, and I thought Hermès was the only hard nut to crack.
> 
> Today, one day before my holiday trip, my SA called me, informing me that she had received a new delivery and was holding one of these treasures for me aside... the rest is history...
> 
> May a present you all, my little family with its latest addition: My Peekaboo Selleria in Asphalt!!! I'm in love
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share



Just gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## amadea88

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got some Men's Monster goodies!



They're too cute!  Congrats


----------



## realshopper101

CorleoneQueen said:


> Happy snatches from this weekend trip  my first Fendi comes in trio, 3Jours Mini in Flamingo/Yellow mix Bleu Neon, Micro Baguette in yellow n pink.
> While currently waiting for another Micro Baguette in white on the way


love the color combinations! your 3Jours is so bright and happy!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

amadea88 said:


> They're too cute!  Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## Tuned83

Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...


----------



## averagejoe

Tuned83 said:


> Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...
> 
> View attachment 3096861



Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## HermesVersace

Tuned83 said:


> Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...
> 
> View attachment 3096861




Love that blue [emoji170] congrats!


----------



## Tuned83

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Congratulations!







HermesVersace said:


> Love that blue [emoji170] congrats!




Thank u very much [emoji4]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Tuned83 said:


> Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...
> 
> View attachment 3096861




So cute and useful. [emoji7]


----------



## lesAdrets

Tuned83 said:


> Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...
> 
> View attachment 3096861



So cute! Gorgeous blue


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Tuned83 said:


> Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...
> 
> View attachment 3096861


Nice congrats


----------



## Wudge

Tuned83 said:


> Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...
> 
> View attachment 3096861



Pretty blue. Congratulations.


----------



## buonobi

Vintage brown leather baguette..
i think it is made from many year ago,
'coz the handle is thick and raw at the back
 (should be the first version)
It looked very old when I received it..
many strains and scratches..

but after I polished with my leather cream, it looks so new now!! and the old leather of Fendi is so soft and delicious..[emoji122][emoji5]&#65039; I should take a before pic!!

i was always finding a leather classic baguette while Fendi's current baguettes are not my type.
This one is with clean lines and lightweight! 

I'm so glad to get this and also in super nice price.[emoji13]

a great alternative from chanel cp[emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3097563
> 
> 
> Vintage brown leather baguette..
> i think it is made from many year ago,
> 'coz the handle is thick and raw at the back
> (should be the first version)
> It looked very old when I received it..
> many strains and scratches..
> 
> but after I polished with my leather cream, it looks so new now!! and the old leather of Fendi is so soft and delicious..[emoji122][emoji5]&#65039; I should take a before pic!!
> 
> i was always finding a leather classic baguette while Fendi's current baguettes are not my type.
> This one is with clean lines and lightweight!
> 
> I'm so glad to get this and also in super nice price.[emoji13]
> 
> a great alternative from chanel cp[emoji8]



Congratulations! You did an amazing job cleaning it. It looks new!


----------



## Tuned83

Heidisaddiction said:


> So cute and useful. [emoji7]







lesAdrets said:


> So cute! Gorgeous blue







LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice congrats







Wudge said:


> Pretty blue. Congratulations.




Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## Tuned83

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3097563
> 
> 
> Vintage brown leather baguette..
> i think it is made from many year ago,
> 'coz the handle is thick and raw at the back
> (should be the first version)
> It looked very old when I received it..
> many strains and scratches..
> 
> but after I polished with my leather cream, it looks so new now!! and the old leather of Fendi is so soft and delicious..[emoji122][emoji5]&#65039; I should take a before pic!!
> 
> i was always finding a leather classic baguette while Fendi's current baguettes are not my type.
> This one is with clean lines and lightweight!
> 
> I'm so glad to get this and also in super nice price.[emoji13]
> 
> a great alternative from chanel cp[emoji8]




Looks like u breathed new life into that bag. Looks lovely. Well done and enjoy


----------



## authenticplease

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3097563
> 
> 
> Vintage brown leather baguette..
> i think it is made from many year ago,
> 'coz the handle is thick and raw at the back
> (should be the first version)
> It looked very old when I received it..
> many strains and scratches..
> 
> but after I polished with my leather cream, it looks so new now!! and the old leather of Fendi is so soft and delicious..[emoji122][emoji5]&#65039; I should take a before pic!!
> 
> i was always finding a leather classic baguette while Fendi's current baguettes are not my type.
> This one is with clean lines and lightweight!
> 
> I'm so glad to get this and also in super nice price.[emoji13]
> 
> a great alternative from chanel cp[emoji8]




I adore vintage bags


----------



## crisbac

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3097563
> 
> 
> Vintage brown leather baguette..
> i think it is made from many year ago,
> 'coz the handle is thick and raw at the back
> (should be the first version)
> It looked very old when I received it..
> many strains and scratches..
> 
> but after I polished with my leather cream, it looks so new now!! and the old leather of Fendi is so soft and delicious..[emoji122][emoji5]&#65039; I should take a before pic!!
> 
> i was always finding a leather classic baguette while Fendi's current baguettes are not my type.
> This one is with clean lines and lightweight!
> 
> I'm so glad to get this and also in super nice price.[emoji13]
> 
> a great alternative from chanel cp[emoji8]


Big congrats, buonobi!  Beautiful baguette!  A real classic! And what you did is great because it looks new! Enjoy!


----------



## lovely64

Latest Fendi, mr Minty [emoji172][emoji83]


----------



## Wendyology

Just catching up with this thread, lovely vintage find buonobi!

Great bug Lovely64.


----------



## buonobi

Thanks all 
I'm in love with vintage bags!!!


lovely mr. minty[emoji8] and your sandals.


----------



## authenticplease

buonobi said:


> Thanks all
> I'm in love with vintage bags!!!
> 
> 
> .



Please post your lovely bag here too......

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/vintage-fendi-clubhouse-896944.html

That way it will be easier to find later


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Got these pretty Fendi Mini n Micro Peekaboos, more Micro Baguettes as well


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Also a perfect combo to celebrate independence day in my country


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A happy 3jours with her new pal Micro Peekaboo sitting at the office this morning  

Thank you for letting me share ^_^


----------



## dlovechanel

CorleoneQueen said:


> Also a perfect combo to celebrate independence day in my country



Hi.. is that mini peekaboo? I've been looking for red mini peekaboo. From which season is it? Btw congrats on your new items!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

dlovechanel said:


> Hi.. is that mini peekaboo? I've been looking for red mini peekaboo. From which season is it? Btw congrats on your new items!




Thanks, dlovechanel  I think it was around last xmas first time I've seen this red mini peekaboo on some fashion blogs n NM, so perhaps this was from last year season. The true color of this bag a bit difficult to capture imo, irl I see this as more a burgundy red, while my friends says its a true red


----------



## dlovechanel

CorleoneQueen said:


> Thanks, dlovechanel  I think it was around last xmas first time I've seen this red mini peekaboo on some fashion blogs n NM, so perhaps this was from last year season. The true color of this bag a bit difficult to capture imo, irl I see this as more a burgundy red, while my friends says its a true red



Hmm,, so its from last year.. 2014, right? Wish they have red mini peekaboo again. I've been looking for the true red but bright without orange undertone. Could you please share modelling pict?


----------



## authenticplease

CorleoneQueen said:


> A happy 3jours with her new pal Micro Peekaboo sitting at the office this morning
> 
> Thank you for letting me share ^_^



Congrats on such a gorgeous collection, CorleoneQueen!  I love the vibrant colors and the possibility of all the different combinations


----------



## CorleoneQueen

authenticplease said:


> Congrats on such a gorgeous collection, CorleoneQueen!  I love the vibrant colors and the possibility of all the different combinations



Another sweet from "authenticplease" my fellow Valentino pals, many thanks  am happy you like it, too ^_^


----------



## Tuned83

CorleoneQueen said:


> Got these pretty Fendi Mini n Micro Peekaboos, more Micro Baguettes as well




So dinky and cute. Lovely purchases enjoy


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Tuned83 said:


> So dinky and cute. Lovely purchases enjoy




Thanks, dear Tuned83 )


----------



## CorleoneQueen

dlovechanel said:


> Hmm,, so its from last year.. 2014, right? Wish they have red mini peekaboo again. I've been looking for the true red but bright without orange undertone. Could you please share modelling pict?




Dear "dlovechanel", will post some selfiemods pics of Mini Red in "All Things Peekaboo" thread soon, with another Mini Yellow which currently otw to me   See 'ya there


----------



## averagejoe

CorleoneQueen said:


> Got these pretty Fendi Mini n Micro Peekaboos, more Micro Baguettes as well





CorleoneQueen said:


> Also a perfect combo to celebrate independence day in my country



Wonderful and adorable new acquisitions! Congratulations!


----------



## buonobi

That red.


----------



## lesAdrets

CorleoneQueen said:


> Got these pretty Fendi Mini n Micro Peekaboos, more Micro Baguettes as well



Wow these are the cutest things! And like everyone else, I'm drooling over your red peekaboo! And your 3Jours - such a beautiful, cheerful yellow


----------



## LVLux

Adorbs!!!


----------



## UpTime

CorleoneQueen said:


> Got these pretty Fendi Mini n Micro Peekaboos, more Micro Baguettes as well



Hi there, congrat on your goodies. Is the Micro Baguette purple or blue? I cant tell but it is very unique.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

averagejoe said:


> Wonderful and adorable new acquisitions! Congratulations!




Many thanks averagejoe, buonobi, lesAdrets, LVLux ^_^


----------



## BlueCherry

CorleoneQueen said:


> A happy 3jours with her new pal Micro Peekaboo sitting at the office this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share ^_^




Wow they're fab and just happen to be my corporate colours at work - I think they would look the best ever in my office too lol. [emoji23]


----------



## CorleoneQueen

UpTime said:


> Hi there, congrat on your goodies. Is the Micro Baguette purple or blue? I cant tell but it is very unique.




Thanks, UpTime   According to my SA, this is a Blue Neon Micro Baguette, same color as the blue Micro Peekaboo. I know, it looks like a bit darker blue to me too, thought my eyes kidding me.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

BigCherry said:


> Wow they're fab and just happen to be my corporate colours at work - I think they would look the best ever in my office too lol. [emoji23]




So perfect then, BigCherry  we can't go wrong with our corporate colours. While no baby-baggin' at work, just keep away from the stabilo markers would b good


----------



## UpTime

CorleoneQueen said:


> Thanks, UpTime   According to my SA, this is a Blue Neon Micro Baguette, same color as the blue Micro Peekaboo. I know, it looks like a bit darker blue to me too, thought my eyes kidding me.



Please take more pix of her please. Is her from this season?


----------



## crisbac

CorleoneQueen said:


> Got these pretty Fendi Mini n Micro Peekaboos, more Micro Baguettes as well


Love all your bags, CorleoneQueen! Especially the pink Micro Peekaboo and the Mini red!  Gorgeous bags!


----------



## redkitty

CorleoneQueen said:


> A happy 3jours with her new pal Micro Peekaboo sitting at the office this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share ^_^




Love your colour combi! I have been thinking of a bright 3jours for a while but cannot make up my mind what colour. Love your yellow.


----------



## redkitty

CorleoneQueen said:


> Got these pretty Fendi Mini n Micro Peekaboos, more Micro Baguettes as well




Love love your micro baguette. Haven't seen it in this colour here in European stores?? Which season is that from? Thanks.


----------



## redkitty

TAZxSPIN said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to put anything in.. maybe spare change?




Hi I am considering the same monster backpack key chain. Have you used it yet?

Not sure if it will look as nice as the micro baguettes as a bag charm.


----------



## redkitty

fmfv1 said:


> Fendi Karlito Chain Wallet--super cute, though super heavy detachable chain. Unfortunately, returning...feet are pointy/rounded so doesn't stand solo. When I pre-ordered Fendi had said it would stand up solo[emoji30]
> View attachment 3083594
> View attachment 3083595
> View attachment 3083596
> View attachment 3083597
> View attachment 3083598




Hi sorry just saw this and I posted the question under the monster thread instead! But did you try to hang this as a bag charm? If yes, did you think it looked ok?


----------



## Wudge

redkitty said:


> Hi sorry just saw this and I posted the question under the monster thread instead! But did you try to hang this as a bag charm? If yes, did you think it looked ok?



I think it would make a great bag charm apart from the fact that poor Karl would be hanging upside down. Can you move the chain to fix that?


----------



## fmfv1

redkitty said:


> Hi sorry just saw this and I posted the question under the monster thread instead! But did you try to hang this as a bag charm? If yes, did you think it looked ok?



Hi, I actually returned it because SA had said it would stand by itself, but it couldn't   But while I had it, I couldn't think of hanging it on a bag because it is actually quite big (more like a medium size wallet) and the chain is quite long and very, very heavy/substantial.  It was so cute though.   HTH


----------



## BlueCherry

My petite 2 jours just arrived and even though I knew the dimensions it is smaller than I expected.  But I am actually delighted that it is because I really like small bags.  I will post a photo from my phone in a minute but as I was using my piccolo BTW today I will include a couple of comparison pics too.  It might help anyone that has the BTW and wants their first petite 2 jours.


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## UpTime

BigCherry said:


> My petite 2 jours just arrived and even though I knew the dimensions it is smaller than I expected.  But I am actually delighted that it is because I really like small bags.  I will post a photo from my phone in a minute but as I was using my piccolo BTW today I will include a couple of comparison pics too.  It might help anyone that has the BTW and wants their first petite 2 jours.



Beautiful blue. Congratulation. I have the same petite 2jours in yellow and I cant imagine I will by any bigger bag. I love the size so much. Enjoy your new toys.


----------



## crisbac

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3111031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111032
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111033


Beautiful Petite 2Jours and BTW, BigCherry!  Lovely shade of blue!  Congratulations!


----------



## Wudge

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3111031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111032
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111033



Congratulations on your pretty new addition.


----------



## BlueCherry

UpTime said:


> Beautiful blue. Congratulation. I have the same petite 2jours in yellow and I cant imagine I will by any bigger bag. I love the size so much. Enjoy your new toys.





crisbac said:


> Beautiful Petite 2Jours and BTW, BigCherry!  Lovely shade of blue!  Congratulations!





Wudge said:


> Congratulations on your pretty new addition.




Thank you ladies - the BTW is roughly 5-6 months old, used heavily and is wearing up well. The colours are lovely in the petite 2 jours


----------



## Tuned83

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3111028




Pretty, enjoyX


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3111031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111032
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111033



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Arabesque2426

lovely64 said:


> Latest Fendi, mr Minty [emoji172][emoji83]
> 
> View attachment 3098481
> 
> View attachment 3098482


Love your sandals!!!


----------



## lovely64

Arabesque2426 said:


> Love your sandals!!!




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Arabesque2426 said:


> Love your sandals!!!




Btw I had to return the Valentino sandals because they wouldn't stay on the feet when you walked. Just an fyi incase you are thinking about getting a pair.


----------



## Arabesque2426

CorleoneQueen said:


> Got these pretty Fendi Mini n Micro Peekaboos, more Micro Baguettes as well


The colors of your micros re lovely.


----------



## Arabesque2426

lovely64 said:


> Btw I had to return the Valentino sandals because they wouldn't stay on the feet when you walked. Just an fyi incase you are thinking about getting a pair.


Thanks for letting me know. Saw this online, but won't get it ....


----------



## redkitty

Cool Mr Super Karlito dropped in to hang with my Ms Capucine BB


----------



## authenticplease

redkitty said:


> Cool Mr Super Karlito dropped in to hang with my Ms Capucine BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121652



Love your Super Karlito.......and your buggie wrappy!  What a fab combo, red kitty


----------



## Bother Free

redkitty said:


> Cool Mr Super Karlito dropped in to hang with my Ms Capucine BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121652


Mr. Super Karlito is looking good!  
He looks perfect with Ms. Capucine BB


----------



## averagejoe

redkitty said:


> Cool Mr Super Karlito dropped in to hang with my Ms Capucine BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121652



Wow he is really super duper!


----------



## crisbac

redkitty said:


> Cool Mr Super Karlito dropped in to hang with my Ms Capucine BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121652


Congratulations, redkitty! Your Super Karlito is super pretty!  And the Monster twilly is so lovely!  It matches perfectly! Enjoy!


----------



## lesAdrets

redkitty said:


> Cool Mr Super Karlito dropped in to hang with my Ms Capucine BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121652




What an enticing trio - beautiful!


----------



## redkitty

Bother Free said:


> Mr. Super Karlito is looking good!
> He looks perfect with Ms. Capucine BB



Yeah I was trying to mix it up a little, with ladylike with a side serving of punk tude.



averagejoe said:


> Wow he is really super duper!



I can't quite stop stroking him, like a little pet.



crisbac said:


> Congratulations, redkitty! Your Super Karlito is super pretty!  And the Monster twilly is so lovely!  It matches perfectly! Enjoy!



Haha, would you believe I forgot it was a monster twilly until you pointed it out. I do a bad job of wrapping my twillys so I never seem to remember which is which.



lesAdrets said:


> What an enticing trio - beautiful!



As per above comment, I thought it was a duo, until I saw crisbac's note and realized it was a trio!



authenticplease said:


> Love your Super Karlito.......and your buggie wrappy!  What a fab combo, red kitty



Thanks everyone for your compliments I've also had a few strangers compliment how cute Mr S Karlito is. My regular coffee barista says she enjoys seeing and guessing which bag charm I will have on when I go get my coffee.


----------



## MeredithMUA

Here's my new baby & friend!! 

My first Fendi; 2Jours and Bicolor Pom Pom from the Fendi Boutique in Florence, Italy. I am SO incredibly excited I can't wait to use them!!! Now, should I get a stamp on the tag?!


----------



## averagejoe

MeredithMUA said:


> Here's my new baby & friend!!
> 
> My first Fendi; 2Jours and Bicolor Pom Pom from the Fendi Boutique in Florence, Italy. I am SO incredibly excited I can't wait to use them!!! Now, should I get a stamp on the tag?!
> View attachment 3125027
> View attachment 3125028
> View attachment 3125029



Stunning! Congratulations!

And definitely get the stamp!


----------



## crisbac

MeredithMUA said:


> Here's my new baby & friend!!
> 
> My first Fendi; 2Jours and Bicolor Pom Pom from the Fendi Boutique in Florence, Italy. I am SO incredibly excited I can't wait to use them!!! Now, should I get a stamp on the tag?!
> View attachment 3125027
> View attachment 3125028
> View attachment 3125029


Big big congrats, MeredithMUA! Your 2Jours and your Pom Pom are gorgeous!  And you bought them in Florence... so lovely!  If you get a stamp on the tag, maybe you can also have buggies eyes stamped.  Enjoy!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

MeredithMUA said:


> Here's my new baby & friend!!
> 
> My first Fendi; 2Jours and Bicolor Pom Pom from the Fendi Boutique in Florence, Italy. I am SO incredibly excited I can't wait to use them!!! Now, should I get a stamp on the tag?!
> View attachment 3125027
> View attachment 3125028
> View attachment 3125029


Both are so beautiful, and how special to have purchased them in Florence! Congrats and enjoy your new goodies


----------



## redkitty

MeredithMUA said:


> Here's my new baby & friend!!
> 
> My first Fendi; 2Jours and Bicolor Pom Pom from the Fendi Boutique in Florence, Italy. I am SO incredibly excited I can't wait to use them!!! Now, should I get a stamp on the tag?!
> View attachment 3125027
> View attachment 3125028
> View attachment 3125029




Congrats, beautiful classic choices. Yup get the stamp. I get them now with more monster eyes instead of initials! Continuing my obsession of all things monster.


----------



## Venessa84

MeredithMUA said:


> Here's my new baby & friend!!
> 
> My first Fendi; 2Jours and Bicolor Pom Pom from the Fendi Boutique in Florence, Italy. I am SO incredibly excited I can't wait to use them!!! Now, should I get a stamp on the tag?!
> View attachment 3125027
> View attachment 3125028
> View attachment 3125029


Gorgeous!  Love this especially with the pom pom.  Definitely, get it hot stamped (love doing that).  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## authenticplease

MeredithMUA said:


> Here's my new baby & friend!!
> 
> My first Fendi; 2Jours and Bicolor Pom Pom from the Fendi Boutique in Florence, Italy. I am SO incredibly excited I can't wait to use them!!! Now, should I get a stamp on the tag?!
> View attachment 3125027
> View attachment 3125028
> View attachment 3125029





And the only thing better than a Fendi boutique has to be one in Florence  one of my favorite cities ever 

Yes, get the tag stamped  it really makes your bag feel special


----------



## theraintan

Hello! Permission to reveal my first ever Fendi Selleria Peeakboo for men.


----------



## averagejoe

theraintan said:


> Hello! Permission to reveal my first ever Fendi Selleria Peeakboo for men.



WOW! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lesAdrets

theraintan said:


> Hello! Permission to reveal my first ever Fendi Selleria Peeakboo for men.



That is _gorgeous_!


----------



## Wudge

theraintan said:


> Hello! Permission to reveal my first ever Fendi Selleria Peeakboo for men.



I adore this bag! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Morgana le Fay

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Congratulations!


It is really pretty, congrats!
I'm thinking of getting the same in lilac (which is my favorite color :love eyes: ) I just have one  doubt and maybe you can help me
Does it fit the keys inside? Or you can just attach the keys to the cles?


----------



## Morgana le Fay

Tuned83 said:


> Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...
> 
> View attachment 3096861


It is really pretty, congrats!
I'm thinking of getting the same in lilac (which is my favorite color :love eyes: ) I just have one  doubt and maybe you can help me
Does it fit the keys inside? Or you can just attach the keys to the clues?
TIA!


----------



## Morgana le Fay

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Congratulations!


Ooops sorry Averagejoe! I quoted you in the wrong post
Actually I wanted to ask you another thing
I have never seen  a Dior key cles similar to the Fendi one (I mean a little pouch with a zipper closure and the key ring).
Do you know if it exist?
TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

Morgana le Fay said:


> Ooops sorry Averagejoe! I quoted you in the wrong post
> Actually I wanted to ask you another thing
> I have never seen  a Dior key cles similar to the Fendi one (I mean a little pouch with a zipper closure and the key ring).
> Do you know if it exist?
> TIA!



They do exist, although I haven't seen one from more recent collections nor on the website.

They have some Lady Dior styles with the Cannage embroidery.


----------



## authenticplease

theraintan said:


> Hello! Permission to reveal my first ever Fendi Selleria Peeakboo for men.




This is such a gorgeous bag, theraintan!

I would love to see mod shots when you take this beauty out & about:nuts;


----------



## Pinks Bibi

Wow, beautiful bag, congrats


----------



## redkitty

theraintan said:


> Hello! Permission to reveal my first ever Fendi Selleria Peeakboo for men.




Congrats on your new selleria. Love that burnished looking dark brown interior. Great choice.


----------



## Tuned83

Morgana le Fay said:


> It is really pretty, congrats!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the same in lilac (which is my favorite color :love eyes: ) I just have one  doubt and maybe you can help me
> 
> Does it fit the keys inside? Or you can just attach the keys to the clues?
> 
> TIA!




I put 2 lots of house keys or 1 house & bulky car key in with ear phones and hair accessories. It fits quite a bit. It's one of my favourite buys of the year. U shd defo check it out.


----------



## palmbeachpink

theraintan said:


> Hello! Permission to reveal my first ever Fendi Selleria Peeakboo for men.



wow! congrats, LOVE the selleria line!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Tuned83 said:


> Latest fendi nic nac. Will hopefully stop loosing keys now...
> 
> View attachment 3096861



congrats! what a beautiful color!

do y'all know if Fendi will be releasing the monster-esque key pouch for this season? the past few seasons they have released a few different ones but I have yet to see one out yet! thanks!


----------



## citruses

theraintan said:


> Hello! Permission to reveal my first ever Fendi Selleria Peeakboo for men.



SO STUNNING. Congrats! Enjoy your new bag


----------



## CaliCollector

PIPET83 said:


> Post pics of Your new babys...[emoji7]



New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. &#128525;


----------



## CaliCollector

CaliCollector said:


> New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. &#128525;



One more pic!


----------



## averagejoe

CaliCollector said:


> New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. &#128525;



Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## LVLux

CaliCollector said:


> New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. &#128525;


So Hip/Cool!


----------



## Tuned83

CaliCollector said:


> One more pic!




So cool! Congrats. Mod shots please! Enjoy Xx


----------



## susannang

Very cool!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

CaliCollector said:


> New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. &#128525;


 Beautiful!


----------



## lilac28

My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!


----------



## authenticplease

CaliCollector said:


> One more pic!



 oh yeah!!!


----------



## authenticplease

lilac28 said:


> My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!



I love your blue monster tote, lilac28!  This is sure to be a favorite in your rotation!!


----------



## lesAdrets

lilac28 said:


> My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!



Wonderful - congrats!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

My newest Fendi add-dictions, happy to join here  
A magenta Fendi Fendista

Wish I could post multiple pics into one box ...


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A sweet pink blush duo tone with yellow lining 3Jours Mini


----------



## CorleoneQueen

My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet


----------



## CorleoneQueen

N cutie Berrymon first to come impatiently waiting for his other buggie-brother Oret still on the way here :kiss: 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## CorleoneQueen

CaliCollector said:


> One more pic!




Whoa! Like this  Congrats!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

lilac28 said:


> My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!




A cool roll-bag in this blue of Fendi  Congrats lilac28 )


----------



## Wudge

CaliCollector said:


> New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. &#128525;



Wow! Wow! Wow! This is spectacular! You've got me seriously rethinking my aversion to studs, I LOVE this bag!


----------



## Wudge

lilac28 said:


> My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!



Beautiful! This bag is quickly becoming a staple, every home should have one. Congratulations!


----------



## Wudge

CorleoneQueen said:


> My newest Fendi add-dictions, happy to join here
> A magenta Fendi Fendista
> 
> Wish I could post multiple pics into one box ...





CorleoneQueen said:


> A sweet pink blush duo tone with yellow lining 3Jours Mini





CorleoneQueen said:


> My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet





CorleoneQueen said:


> N cutie Berrymon first to come impatiently waiting for his other buggie-brother Oret still on the way here :kiss:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



What a fantastic haul! Love that Baguette in particular. Can't wait to see Oret, he's likely to be my next Fendi purchase. Congratulations!


----------



## dhfwu

CorleoneQueen said:


> A sweet pink blush duo tone with yellow lining 3Jours Mini


The mini 3Jours is available???  My SA suggested checking back in December or so for availability.  Which country are you in?  TIA!


----------



## citruses

CaliCollector said:


> One more pic!




Your bag is too cool! Enjoy [emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## citruses

CorleoneQueen said:


> N cutie Berrymon first to come impatiently waiting for his other buggie-brother Oret still on the way here :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Drooling over your haul! So many beautiful goodies. Congrats!


----------



## citruses

lilac28 said:


> My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!




Congrats on your first Fendi! It's soo stunning! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crisbac

CorleoneQueen said:


> My newest Fendi add-dictions, happy to join here
> A magenta Fendi Fendista
> 
> Wish I could post multiple pics into one box ...





CorleoneQueen said:


> N cutie Berrymon first to come impatiently waiting for his other buggie-brother Oret still on the way here :kiss:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Congratulations, CorleoneQueen! Love everything!  Especially love the color of your Fendista and your Berrymon!  Can't wait to see your Oret!


----------



## authenticplease

Wudge said:


> What a fantastic haul! Love that Baguette in particular. Can't wait to see Oret, he's likely to be my next Fendi purchase. Congratulations!




And he would look incredibly on your Puzzle Bag.....(which is such an amazing bag!)


----------



## HermesVersace

CorleoneQueen said:


> My newest Fendi add-dictions, happy to join here
> 
> A magenta Fendi Fendista
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could post multiple pics into one box ...







CorleoneQueen said:


> My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet




I love the color of the red fur on the Baguette! And that Fendista bag is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

CorleoneQueen said:


> My newest Fendi add-dictions, happy to join here
> 
> A magenta Fendi Fendista
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could post multiple pics into one box ...







CorleoneQueen said:


> A sweet pink blush duo tone with yellow lining 3Jours Mini







CorleoneQueen said:


> My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet







CorleoneQueen said:


> N cutie Berrymon first to come impatiently waiting for his other buggie-brother Oret still on the way here :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




CorleoneQueen..... you always have such amazing reveals!!  And I personally think Fendi & Valentino make amazing combos 

I can't wait to see Oret!!


----------



## BlueCherry

CorleoneQueen said:


> My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet




Gorgeous all of them. I do love a splurge [emoji3]


----------



## CaliCollector

Tuned83 said:


> So cool! Congrats. Mod shots please! Enjoy Xx


I posted a few more in the Fendi studded thread but wanted to post here as requested &#128513;


----------



## dhfwu

CorleoneQueen said:


> My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet


Great haul, especially the Qutweet.  Fendi's creativity is amazing!


----------



## redkitty

CaliCollector said:


> New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. [emoji7]




Wow, it looks so much more 3-D awesome in your pics than the web shopping portals. I have to go check it out now IRL.


----------



## redkitty

lilac28 said:


> My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!




Love how you made your monster tongue-in-cheek! Great buy.


----------



## redkitty

CorleoneQueen said:


> A sweet pink blush duo tone with yellow lining 3Jours Mini




[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the colour combo is gorgeous. Great purchase.


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!



Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

CorleoneQueen said:


> My newest Fendi add-dictions, happy to join here
> A magenta Fendi Fendista
> 
> Wish I could post multiple pics into one box ...





CorleoneQueen said:


> A sweet pink blush duo tone with yellow lining 3Jours Mini





CorleoneQueen said:


> My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet





CorleoneQueen said:


> N cutie Berrymon first to come impatiently waiting for his other buggie-brother Oret still on the way here :kiss:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow you have so many new Fendi goodies! Berrymon is so cute!


----------



## lesAdrets

CorleoneQueen said:


> My newest Fendi add-dictions, happy to join here
> A magenta Fendi Fendista
> 
> Wish I could post multiple pics into one box ...





CorleoneQueen said:


> A sweet pink blush duo tone with yellow lining 3Jours Mini





CorleoneQueen said:


> My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet



Lovely x 3!


----------



## Tuned83

CaliCollector said:


> I posted a few more in the Fendi studded thread but wanted to post here as requested [emoji16]




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995; looks good


----------



## Tuned83

CorleoneQueen said:


> My newest Fendi add-dictions, happy to join here
> 
> A magenta Fendi Fendista
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could post multiple pics into one box ...




Great buys congrats and enjoy


----------



## cpdoll

CaliCollector said:


> New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. &#128525;



Wow!!!!! This is amazing!!! COngrats!


----------



## cpdoll

lilac28 said:


> My first Fendi! It's so funny that I only came to know about this tote when I saw it on an episode of the Real Housewives of NY and the mom was making the daughter return it. I remember thinking, how cute is that bag? Thx for letting me share!



Oh my! What a fun and cheeky bag! Love what you've done to her tongue!  congrats!!


----------



## ladybeaumont

CaliCollector said:


> New studded (and my first Fendi) it's like a piece of art I love it. &#128525;



This is ridiculously stunning!


----------



## klynneann

CaliCollector said:


> I posted a few more in the Fendi studded thread but wanted to post here as requested &#128513;



Wow - very cool!


----------



## Wudge

authenticplease said:


> And he would look incredible on your Puzzle Bag.....(which is such an amazing bag!)



You read my mind! I love purple and red together...although Zesty is looking good too.


----------



## lilac28

Hi authenticplease, les Adrets, Corleone Queen, Wudge, ladycee, red kitty, average joe and cpdoll, thanks for sharing my excitement and joy of finding and owning the Fendi buggie roll monster tote! (sorry don't know how to multi quote).


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Found this beauty on yesterday short trip, Fendi 3Jours Mini in Magenta with grey lining   With her monster bug pal Oret who just arrived today.

N many thanx for every before n after shared joy from all of u my fellow TPF'ers


----------



## CorleoneQueen

This Magenta have an inner pocket of 2 slips inside, different from my yellow n pale-pink 3Jours with no pocket at all. Same inner pocket too for other reserved black 3Jours at the store. Pic taken with auto flash leaving few blotches of 'smudge' image on the pocket


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A lovely crowdy shocking pink purse


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Oret came with a booklet of his brothers all other Monster Bag Bug character names, cool  !  While Berrymon, my 1st Fendi Monster Bug, came with box dustbag papertag no booklet just like my oldie yellow Fendi Pompom bug. Am waiting for Zesty, Minty n Kurioso


----------



## CorleoneQueen

dhfwu said:


> The mini 3Jours is available???  My SA suggested checking back in December or so for availability.  Which country are you in?  TIA!




Hi, dhfwu   My "Mini 3Jours" is the 30cm base size, as far as I know easy to find around Fendi stores n trusted online retailers by now. Heard some called this Petite 3Jours. Available in December maybe your SA mentioned about the micro 3Jours? Am currently stay in Jakarta Indonesia but usually purse shopping while am on aboard or from trusted brand online stores


----------



## crisbac

CorleoneQueen said:


> Found this beauty on yesterday short trip, Fendi 3Jours Mini in Magenta with grey lining   With her monster bug pal Oret who just arrived today.
> 
> N many thanx for every before n after shared joy from all of u my fellow TPF'ers





CorleoneQueen said:


> Oret came with a booklet of his brothers all other Monster Bag Bug character names, cool  !  While Berrymon, my 1st Fendi Monster Bug, came with box dustbag papertag no booklet just like my oldie yellow Fendi Pompom bug. Am waiting for Zesty, Minty n Kurioso


Big congrats, CorleoneQueen! Love your 3Jours Mini, love the color!  And absolutely love Oret!! He's so cute!!  Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

CorleoneQueen said:


> Found this beauty on yesterday short trip, Fendi 3Jours Mini in Magenta with grey lining   With her monster bug pal Oret who just arrived today.
> 
> N many thanx for every before n after shared joy from all of u my fellow TPF'ers





CorleoneQueen said:


> This Magenta have an inner pocket of 2 slips inside, different from my yellow n pale-pink 3Jours with no pocket at all. Same inner pocket too for other reserved black 3Jours at the store. Pic taken with auto flash leaving few blotches of 'smudge' image on the pocket





CorleoneQueen said:


> A lovely crowdy shocking pink purse





CorleoneQueen said:


> Oret came with a booklet of his brothers all other Monster Bag Bug character names, cool  !  While Berrymon, my 1st Fendi Monster Bug, came with box dustbag papertag no booklet just like my oldie yellow Fendi Pompom bug. Am waiting for Zesty, Minty n Kurioso



WOW! I love it! Has such nice leather lining, too.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Thanx dear Crisbac n Averagejoe ^_^


----------



## authenticplease

CorleoneQueen said:


> Found this beauty on yesterday short trip, Fendi 3Jours Mini in Magenta with grey lining   With her monster bug pal Oret who just arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> N many thanx for every before n after shared joy from all of u my fellow TPF'ers







CorleoneQueen said:


> This Magenta have an inner pocket of 2 slips inside, different from my yellow n pale-pink 3Jours with no pocket at all. Same inner pocket too for other reserved black 3Jours at the store. Pic taken with auto flash leaving few blotches of 'smudge' image on the pocket :







CorleoneQueen said:


> A lovely crowdy shocking pink purse







CorleoneQueen said:


> Oret came with a booklet of his brothers all other Monster Bag Bug character names, cool  !  While Berrymon, my 1st Fendi Monster Bug, came with box dustbag papertag no booklet just like my oldie yellow Fendi Pompom bug. Am waiting for Zesty, Minty n Kurioso




  I'm nutty over this color!  And Oret is perfection on this bag, CorleoneQueen!!

I can't wait to see a family shot of Oret w/Zesty, Minty n Kurioso


----------



## dhfwu

CorleoneQueen said:


> Found this beauty on yesterday short trip, Fendi 3Jours Mini in Magenta with grey lining   With her monster bug pal Oret who just arrived today.
> 
> N many thanx for every before n after shared joy from all of u my fellow TPF'ers


Magenta and gray - oooh...   Magenta is one of my favorite colors, and your 3Jours stopped me in my tracks.  Congratulations - what a lovely addition to your collection!


----------



## Venessa84

CorleoneQueen said:


> A lovely crowdy shocking pink purse


Love everything about what's going on here right now!  The color is so pretty!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## amadea88

CorleoneQueen said:


> Found this beauty on yesterday short trip, Fendi 3Jours Mini in Magenta with grey lining   With her monster bug pal Oret who just arrived today.
> 
> N many thanx for every before n after shared joy from all of u my fellow TPF'ers



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

CorleoneQueen said:


> A lovely crowdy shocking pink purse


Love every piece! Huge congrats!


----------



## klynneann

CorleoneQueen said:


> Found this beauty on yesterday short trip, Fendi 3Jours Mini in Magenta with grey lining   With her monster bug pal Oret who just arrived today.
> 
> N many thanx for every before n after shared joy from all of u my fellow TPF'ers



Wow, love the bag and Oret!!  Great colors!!


----------



## shanice_lim

Saw this on the Fendi FW 2015 runway and I was just dying to get them! Made a trip to Helsinki and was pleasantly surprised to see both this white and black + brown and red versions of the Super Karlito (pom pom) at LuxBag!!

Snagged them both because I couldn't decide which one to get... Haha. They are so adorable. A much better alternative to the full sized Karlito because the hair doesn't get messy and it's still as fluffy!

I'll post pictures of them together later once I'm done with the tax refund. They are so strict here at Helsinki, you can't open your items before you go through global blue! 

For now... Here's a picture of the last display piece at LuxBag in Helsinki.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shanice_lim said:


> Saw this on the Fendi FW 2015 runway and I was just dying to get them! Made a trip to Helsinki and was pleasantly surprised to see both this white and black + brown and red versions of the Super Karlito (pom pom) at LuxBag!!
> 
> Snagged them both because I couldn't decide which one to get... Haha. They are so adorable. A much better alternative to the full sized Karlito because the hair doesn't get messy and it's still as fluffy!
> 
> I'll post pictures of them together later once I'm done with the tax refund. They are so strict here at Helsinki, you can't open your items before you go through global blue!
> 
> For now... Here's a picture of the last display piece at LuxBag in Helsinki.
> 
> View attachment 3140199


This is so hot right now. Sold out in the US...


----------



## averagejoe

shanice_lim said:


> Saw this on the Fendi FW 2015 runway and I was just dying to get them! Made a trip to Helsinki and was pleasantly surprised to see both this white and black + brown and red versions of the Super Karlito (pom pom) at LuxBag!!
> 
> Snagged them both because I couldn't decide which one to get... Haha. They are so adorable. A much better alternative to the full sized Karlito because the hair doesn't get messy and it's still as fluffy!
> 
> I'll post pictures of them together later once I'm done with the tax refund. They are so strict here at Helsinki, you can't open your items before you go through global blue!
> 
> For now... Here's a picture of the last display piece at LuxBag in Helsinki.
> 
> View attachment 3140199



That is ADORABLE! Congratulations!


----------



## authenticplease

shanice_lim said:


> Saw this on the Fendi FW 2015 runway and I was just dying to get them! Made a trip to Helsinki and was pleasantly surprised to see both this white and black + brown and red versions of the Super Karlito (pom pom) at LuxBag!!
> 
> Snagged them both because I couldn't decide which one to get... Haha. They are so adorable. A much better alternative to the full sized Karlito because the hair doesn't get messy and it's still as fluffy!
> 
> I'll post pictures of them together later once I'm done with the tax refund. They are so strict here at Helsinki, you can't open your items before you go through global blue!
> 
> For now... Here's a picture of the last display piece at LuxBag in Helsinki.
> 
> View attachment 3140199




  excited that you bought them both. I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## shanice_lim

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is so hot right now. Sold out in the US...



I'm not sure if it's even out in Singapore (where I live)! I don't remember seeing it. I've been in Norway for the past 2 months and I was soooo lucky to get them at Helsinki! I guess there's just lesser people snatching for these Karlitos there... 



averagejoe said:


> That is ADORABLE! Congratulations!



Thank you!!!!! 



authenticplease said:


> excited that you bought them both. I can't wait to see your pics



Pictures are here!!!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

shanice_lim said:


> I'm not sure if it's even out in Singapore (where I live)! I don't remember seeing it. I've been in Norway for the past 2 months and I was soooo lucky to get them at Helsinki! I guess there's just lesser people snatching for these Karlitos there...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures are here!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3140596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140597


----------



## Designerhbgirl

shanice_lim said:


> I'm not sure if it's even out in Singapore (where I live)! I don't remember seeing it. I've been in Norway for the past 2 months and I was soooo lucky to get them at Helsinki! I guess there's just lesser people snatching for these Karlitos there...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures are here!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3140596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140597


Adorable!


----------



## authenticplease

shanice_lim said:


> I'm not sure if it's even out in Singapore (where I live)! I don't remember seeing it. I've been in Norway for the past 2 months and I was soooo lucky to get them at Helsinki! I guess there's just lesser people snatching for these Karlitos there...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures are here!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3140596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> the Karl Twins!


----------



## missmoimoi

Keeper?  Yes or no?  In terms of designer goods, Dubai was unsatisfactory because prices are higher than Europe and CAD $ has plummeted. Local Winners is aggressively clearing out Runway items since Nordstrom just opened across the street on Sept 18.

I think $600 CAD is pretty good for this!


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.amazon.com/Fendi-Genuine-Authentic-Striped-Turquoise/dp/B00SY7138E


Found sold out images of All In Pequin - various colours online - last seen at Nordstrom & elsewhere, I forget.  Anyway, $600 CAD = $450 USD which feeds my bargain hunting needs.  Bag is made in Italy 


Originally, when this bag arrived for $999.99 CAD, I did not want to pay that.  Too bad the Fendi 2jours could not have made it to clearance.  I still have 30 days to decide.


----------



## averagejoe

missmoimoi said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Fendi-Genuine-Authentic-Striped-Turquoise/dp/B00SY7138E
> 
> 
> Found sold out images of All In Pequin - various colours online - last seen at Nordstrom & elsewhere, I forget.  Anyway, $600 CAD = $450 USD which feeds my bargain hunting needs.  Bag is made in Italy
> 
> 
> Originally, when this bag arrived for $999.99 CAD, I did not want to pay that.  Too bad the Fendi 2jours could not have made it to clearance.  I still have 30 days to decide.



If you like it, then $600 for it is a good deal. But if you only bought it just because it's a good deal, and are sitting on the fence about the style, then return it.


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> if you like it, then $600 for it is a good deal. But if you only bought it just because it's a good deal, and are sitting on the fence about the style, then return it.



+ 1 yes


----------



## Mandy3399

Prada Prince said:


> One of my new Fendi acquisitions from the Rome flagship boutique...
> 
> The Black Monster Roll Tote, which my colleagues in the office have dubbed as "Toothless"! Never realised the similarity till now!



soooo nicceee


----------



## Prada Prince

Mandy3399 said:


> soooo nicceee



Thank you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shanice_lim said:


> I'm not sure if it's even out in Singapore (where I live)! I don't remember seeing it. I've been in Norway for the past 2 months and I was soooo lucky to get them at Helsinki! I guess there's just lesser people snatching for these Karlitos there...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures are here!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3140596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140597


OMG two of them wow!!! I'm so jealous


----------



## Mandy3399

Coffee with my new Fendi


----------



## buonobi

Mandy3399 said:


> Coffee with my new Fendi




lovely![emoji8]


----------



## UpTime

Mandy3399 said:


> Coffee with my new Fendi



Is that blk on Gold 2joures? Nice Mandy


----------



## Flip88

missmoimoi said:


> Keeper?  Yes or no?  In terms of designer goods, Dubai was unsatisfactory because prices are higher than Europe and CAD $ has plummeted. Local Winners is aggressively clearing out Runway items since Nordstrom just opened across the street on Sept 18.
> 
> I think $600 CAD is pretty good for this!
> View attachment 3143987
> 
> View attachment 3143988
> 
> View attachment 3143989



I really like it. Yes. Keep.


----------



## UpTime

My new Monsters. Not fun to work on the weekend, but its deadline for tax season, so here I am casual with my Monsters


----------



## authenticplease

Mandy3399 said:


> Coffee with my new Fendi



Nothing better than a new Fendi and some Java!   your bag 



UpTime said:


> My new Monsters. Not fun to work on the weekend, but its deadline for tax season, so here I am casual with my Monsters



These are so incredibly cute!!  I adore them on you


----------



## Venessa84

Mandy3399 said:


> Coffee with my new Fendi



The perfect date!



UpTime said:


> My new Monsters. Not fun to work on the weekend, but its deadline for tax season, so here I am casual with my Monsters



So fun even if you're at work!


----------



## Prada Prince

My new Bag Bug twins just chilling...


----------



## Wudge

UpTime said:


> My new Monsters. Not fun to work on the weekend, but its deadline for tax season, so here I am casual with my Monsters





Prada Prince said:


> My new Bag Bug twins just chilling...
> 
> View attachment 3153996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153997



Loving these buggy shoes!


----------



## Mandy3399

buonobi said:


> lovely![emoji8]




Thanks [emoji16]


----------



## Mandy3399

UpTime said:


> Is that blk on Gold 2joures? Nice Mandy




Yes it's the black with gold hardware


----------



## Mandy3399

authenticplease said:


> Nothing better than a new Fendi and some Java!   your bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so incredibly cute!!  I adore them on you




Thanks dear


----------



## Mandy3399

Venessa84 said:


> The perfect date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fun even if you're at work!




Thanks [emoji6]


----------



## Mandy3399

Prada Prince said:


> My new Bag Bug twins just chilling...
> 
> View attachment 3153996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153997




So nice, is it true to size?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> My new Bag Bug twins just chilling...
> 
> View attachment 3153996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153997



I WANT THOSE SHOES!!! They are adorable!


----------



## klynneann

Mandy3399 said:


> Coffee with my new Fendi



Very nice, cute sunnies too!



UpTime said:


> My new Monsters. Not fun to work on the weekend, but its deadline for tax season, so here I am casual with my Monsters



These are so much fun!


----------



## UpTime

Prada Prince said:


> My new Bag Bug twins just chilling...
> 
> View attachment 3153996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153997



Oh I love buggy & the monsters shoes. Are they espadrilles? I just ordered sneakers. Cant wait to put then on


----------



## Prada Prince

Wudge said:


> Loving these buggy shoes!







Mandy3399 said:


> So nice, is it true to size?







averagejoe said:


> I WANT THOSE SHOES!!! They are adorable!



Thanks!!! You should totally get a pair.  I'm an enabler, I know... 




UpTime said:


> Oh I love buggy & the monsters shoes. Are they espadrilles? I just ordered sneakers. Cant wait to put then on




Thanks guys. They are trainers,  not espadrilles, and yeah they do fit true to size I think...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks!!! You should totally get a pair.  I'm an enabler, I know...



I do really want these. There is another style with only one eye on each side, and while I like the smooth leather on that more than the suede, these suede ones certainly look the best.


----------



## Mandy3399

klynneann said:


> Very nice, cute sunnies too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks [emoji13]


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I do really want these. There is another style with only one eye on each side, and while I like the smooth leather on that more than the suede, these suede ones certainly look the best.


Yeah I love the contrast of the textured leather eyes against the grain of the suede...


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Mandy3399 said:


> Coffee with my new Fendi




She's perfect. So classy


----------



## Mandy3399

Heidisaddiction said:


> She's perfect. So classy



Thanks Heidi &#128541;


----------



## averagejoe

Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!


----------



## lesAdrets

averagejoe said:


> Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!



Yippeeeee! Wonderful addition, averagejoe


----------



## HermesVersace

averagejoe said:


> Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!




A monster a month keeps the basics away haha. But seriously, that's a cute wallet!


----------



## crisbac

averagejoe said:


> Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!


So cute!  Big congrats, averagejoe!


----------



## Wudge

What a cutie! Is that a hint of red I see inside?
Averagejoe, I fear you're hooked.


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!



Look really cool, just like how he is. How isthe leather?  Hard?


----------



## bagwathi

averagejoe said:


> Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!



woww so cute!!!


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Look really cool, just like how he is. How isthe leather?  Hard?



Thanks! The leather is pretty stiff! Feels really resilient, and feels more durable than Prada's Saffiano. 



bagwathi said:


> woww so cute!!!



Thank you very much!



Wudge said:


> What a cutie! Is that a hint of red I see inside?
> Averagejoe, I fear you're hooked.



Yes the interior is completely red. The black inside is just the cardboard that came with the wallet. It's my first non-all-black wallet.

And I fear that I am truly hooked. I thought may be I would stop after the backpack!



crisbac said:


> So cute!  Big congrats, averagejoe!



Thank you very much!



HermesVersace said:


> A monster a month keeps the basics away haha. But seriously, that's a cute wallet!



Thank you! If this habit keeps up, then I won't be able to save up for anything, like the Monster Peekaboo which I really want.



lesAdrets said:


> Yippeeeee! Wonderful addition, averagejoe



Thank you very much!


----------



## klynneann

averagejoe said:


> Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!



Awe-some! Congrats!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Omg. I just love that little monster. &#128512;&#128149;

I only have 2 Fendi bags. One pouchette and a large messenger bag. However I just secured this one time deal at NM yesterday for a small messenger bag. There was only one left. I should get it next week. 
&#128512;


----------



## averagejoe

klynneann said:


> Awe-some! Congrats!



Thank you very much!



Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. I just love that little monster. &#128512;&#128149;
> 
> I only have 2 Fendi bags. One pouchette and a large messenger bag. However I just secured this one time deal at NM yesterday for a small messenger bag. There was only one left. I should get it next week.
> &#128512;



Congratulations on your new Zucca messenger! Be sure to reveal it here for us when you receive it!


----------



## UpTime

Guys & girls, im so excited. Please let me do a reveal for tonight. With  little hint . Tada....


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Guys & girls, im so excited. Please let me do a reveal for tonight. With  little hint . Tada....



3jours! More more more!!!


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> 3jours! More more more!!!



Omg, how do youknow? From this angles look like 2jours to me. Yes it is MINI 3Jours


----------



## UpTime

It is from this new season just arrive yesterday , just one & only one they have and there is no news on when other colors will come.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!




Aww so cute! AJ, you are truly addicted now... Join the bandwagon!


----------



## lesAdrets

UpTime said:


> Omg, how do youknow? From this angles look like 2jours to me. Yes it is MINI 3Jours



Oh this is just gorgeous, UpTime! That fuchsia piping is so perfect - adds just the right touch  Congrats, lucky you!


----------



## Wudge

UpTime said:


> Omg, how do youknow? From this angles look like 2jours to me. Yes it is MINI 3Jours



This is lovely, the edge paint really pops. Congratulations!


----------



## dhfwu

UpTime said:


> Omg, how do youknow? From this angles look like 2jours to me. Yes it is MINI 3Jours


Oooh, congratulations!  I had noticed the white edges from Fendi's photos, but I didn't realize the bag had fuschia, blue, and yellow ones until you posted your pictures.  They really give the bag that extra oomph.  She's beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Omg, how do youknow? From this angles look like 2jours to me. Yes it is MINI 3Jours



It's because the metallic bar doesn't traverse the entire top edge 

It is stunning! Who knew that a bit of colourful piping can make a black bag look so fun?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Aww so cute! AJ, you are truly addicted now... Join the bandwagon!



Thanks! Waiting to get the same shoes that you have now. And maybe the black nylon tote with yellow eyes if it comes in stock in Canada. And maybe the Monster Peekaboo if I can somehow get enough money to pay for it when it arrives in stock (yikes! I have a problem!!!).


----------



## crisbac

UpTime said:


> Omg, how do youknow? From this angles look like 2jours to me. Yes it is MINI 3Jours


Big congrats, UpTime! It's gorgeous! Love the touch of color!  Enjoy!


----------



## buonobi

cute 3jours!!![emoji8]


----------



## authenticplease

averagejoe said:


> Got this little Monster. I love him! He's so adorable! My third Fendi in 3 months!



I love your little monster, averagejoe!  You are on a monster roll



Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. I just love that little monster. &#128512;&#128149;
> 
> I only have 2 Fendi bags. One pouchette and a large messenger bag. However I just secured this one time deal at NM yesterday for a small messenger bag. There was only one left. I should get it next week.
> &#128512;



This messenger bag looks like a perfect everyday bag that will be a workhorse.  Please post photos when it arrives



UpTime said:


> Omg, how do youknow? From this angles look like 2jours to me. Yes it is MINI 3Jours



Whoa!!  Talk about a great classic bag with EDGE!  The pops of color are perfection


----------



## authenticplease

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Waiting to get the same shoes that you have now. And maybe the black nylon tote with yellow eyes if it comes in stock in Canada. And maybe the Monster Peekaboo if I can somehow get enough money to pay for it when it arrives in stock (yikes! I have a problem!!!).



:giggles:  sounds like you have created a........monster :giggles:  I'm excited to see what you add to your collection!


----------



## UpTime

Whoa!!  Talk about a great classic bag with EDGE!  The pops of color are perfection[/QUOTE]

I have a hard time trying to figure out which one is classic and still cant. Thank you


----------



## UpTime

buonobi said:


> cute 3jours!!![emoji8]











crisbac said:


> Big congrats, UpTime! It's gorgeous! Love the touch of color!  Enjoy!











averagejoe said:


> It's because the metallic bar doesn't traverse the entire top edge
> 
> It is stunning! Who knew that a bit of colourful piping can make a black bag look so fun?











dhfwu said:


> Oooh, congratulations!  I had noticed the white edges from Fendi's photos, but I didn't realize the bag had fuschia, blue, and yellow ones until you posted your pictures.  They really give the bag that extra oomph.  She's beautiful!











Wudge said:


> This is lovely, the edge paint really pops. Congratulations!











lesAdrets said:


> Oh this is just gorgeous, UpTime! That fuchsia piping is so perfect - adds just the right touch  Congrats, lucky you!



Thank you everyone for letting me share my excitement. I bought the micro monster baguette more than 2 mths ago & I totlly forgot about it since it is too small for anything can fit in. So I contacted Saks Fendi, they told me to come in asps, I ran right away. The store is 1.5hrs away. They let me exchange and I picked this girl up. I'm happy that I can get rid of something I wont use & get somthing I can use for sure.


----------



## averagejoe

authenticplease said:


> :giggles:  sounds like you have created a........monster :giggles:  I'm excited to see what you add to your collection!



I agree! This Monster is insatiable!!!

It's like that Pokemon slogan, "Gotta catch 'em all".


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Waiting to get the same shoes that you have now. And maybe the black nylon tote with yellow eyes if it comes in stock in Canada. And maybe the Monster Peekaboo if I can somehow get enough money to pay for it when it arrives in stock (yikes! I have a problem!!!).




Would you really get another tote though? Far be it for me to be the voice of reason, but wouldn't you prefer to look at the other pieces instead of getting another nylon tote? Plus, your red-eyed tote might turn into a green-eyed monster at being supplanted!


----------



## bagwathi

And here's mine for October


----------



## UpTime

bagwathi said:


> And here's mine for October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160775



Oh wow, this is fall-winter right? I didnt see it yesterday at the store. Congratulations


----------



## bagwathi

UpTime said:


> Oh wow, this is fall-winter right? I didnt see it yesterday at the store. Congratulations




Yes it is!! It just came into Printemps Paris last Monday when I was there [emoji4]


----------



## Wudge

You've been busy, I just saw your Gucci reveals. Love your new bags! you have such good taste. Congratulations!


----------



## UpTime

bagwathi said:


> Yes it is!! It just came into Printemps Paris last Monday when I was there [emoji4]



Yes, it is very new. Enjoy your goody


----------



## bagwathi

Wudge said:


> You've been busy, I just saw your Gucci reveals. Love your new bags! you have such good taste. Congratulations!




[emoji1][emoji1]yes scored 4 bags and I'm broke!!


----------



## Venessa84

UpTime said:


> Omg, how do youknow? From this angles look like 2jours to me. Yes it is MINI 3Jours


Oooo, that touch of magenta is beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Would you really get another tote though? Far be it for me to be the voice of reason, but wouldn't you prefer to look at the other pieces instead of getting another nylon tote? Plus, your red-eyed tote might turn into a green-eyed monster at being supplanted!



I do want the black tote. I think it's because I have so much black stuff and it would be my run-to bag because it's so easy to use. The backpack is nice but it's not easy to match stuff with. Plus it's harder to get the contents in and out of the backpack than the tote, which has no zippered opening.

Holt Renfrew stocked the navy clutch with white eyes and green and orange "brows", and I had one on hold for me but ended up not getting it because it was a flat clutch (would turn lumpy when I put stuff into it) and it doesn't have a handle, which makes it more cumbersome to use. I have to Prada portfolios that I don't use as often because they get in the way when I need my hands to do things.


----------



## UpTime

Venessa84 said:


> Oooo, that touch of magenta is beautiful!



Thanks, amazing isnt it?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I do want the black tote. I think it's because I have so much black stuff and it would be my run-to bag because it's so easy to use. The backpack is nice but it's not easy to match stuff with. Plus it's harder to get the contents in and out of the backpack than the tote, which has no zippered opening.
> 
> 
> 
> Holt Renfrew stocked the navy clutch with white eyes and green and orange "brows", and I had one on hold for me but ended up not getting it because it was a flat clutch (would turn lumpy when I put stuff into it) and it doesn't have a handle, which makes it more cumbersome to use. I have to Prada portfolios that I don't use as often because they get in the way when I need my hands to do things.




Ah okay. Yeah I didn't realize your existing tote wasn't  actually black.


----------



## sunflowerss530

SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again


----------



## averagejoe

sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> View attachment 3163316



That's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## lesAdrets

sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> View attachment 3163316



Aww congratulations, it was meant to be! I love this one


----------



## Prada Prince

sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163316




Beautiful piece! I lost the opportunity to get the wallet version of this a couple of times, but I guess it was meant to be, since I ended up with a different monster. 

Enjoy your new monster purchase, and welcome to TPF!


----------



## klynneann

sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> View attachment 3163316



I LOVE the colors on this guy - congrats!


----------



## crisbac

sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> View attachment 3163316


Big congrats, sunflowerss530! It's so cute!  I'm so happy for you that you could finally get it! Enjoy!


----------



## sunflowerss530

averagejoe said:


> That's adorable! Congratulations!



Yayyy thanks! 



lesAdrets said:


> Aww congratulations, it was meant to be! I love this one



Thanks! I love it too 



Prada Prince said:


> Beautiful piece! I lost the opportunity to get the wallet version of this a couple of times, but I guess it was meant to be, since I ended up with a different monster.
> 
> Enjoy your new monster purchase, and welcome to TPF!



Thank you! It's such a fun collection



klynneann said:


> I LOVE the colors on this guy - congrats!



Agreed! 



crisbac said:


> Big congrats, sunflowerss530! It's so cute!  I'm so happy for you that you could finally get it! Enjoy!



Thanks!! Smiled every time I pulled this guy out today


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> View attachment 3163316




She is adorable!  Enjoy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new Zucca messenger! Be sure to reveal it here for us when you receive it!





authenticplease said:


> This messenger bag looks like a perfect everyday bag that will be a workhorse.  Please post photos when it arrives.



Thanks for your thoughts guys. 
 I received it yesterday. It didn't come with a box, I guess because it was on sale at Neiman Marcus and the only one left. 
Here it is.


----------



## tayalese

I want to stare at this bag all day!!


----------



## tayalese

missdicaprio said:


> My new By The Way! I'm debating whether to add a monster/bag bug to it or if it would be a bit much with the tail and all..
> View attachment 3037413



I want to stare at this bag all day!!


----------



## averagejoe

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys.
> I received it yesterday. It didn't come with a box, I guess because it was on sale at Neiman Marcus and the only one left.
> Here it is.



It didn't even come with a Neiman Marcus box? I would've thought it was a standard purchasing from a luxury department store.

Nice versatile messenger bag!


----------



## serenityneow

Fendi Be Baguette in black with palladium hardware.  My best eBay score ever, by a long shot!  I'm in love!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

averagejoe said:


> It didn't even come with a Neiman Marcus box? I would've thought it was a standard purchasing from a luxury department store.
> 
> Nice versatile messenger bag!



Hi averagejoe. Thanks. It  appears that everytime there's a Neiman Marcus sale when there's only one available, it doesn't come with a box. This is my second Fendi from there. I also had gotten a Prada Tessuto Nylon Crossbody bag (orig $610; got it for $366) and that also didn't come with a box. I guess because the prices are greatly discounted. The Fendi bag shown originally sold for $750. I paid only $412.


----------



## crisbac

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys.
> I received it yesterday. It didn't come with a box, I guess because it was on sale at Neiman Marcus and the only one left.
> Here it is.





averagejoe said:


> It didn't even come with a Neiman Marcus box? I would've thought it was a standard purchasing from a luxury department store.
> 
> Nice versatile messenger bag!


+1! Congratulations on your new Fendi addition, Johnpauliegal!  Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

serenityneow said:


> Fendi Be Baguette in black with palladium hardware.  My best eBay score ever, by a long shot!  I'm in love!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3167374
> 
> View attachment 3167375


Congratulations, serenityneow!  The leather looks so smooth and soft!  Great bag! Enjoy!


----------



## serenityneow

crisbac said:


> Congratulations, serenityneow!  The leather looks so smooth and soft!  Great bag! Enjoy!



Thank you! I will!


----------



## klynneann

serenityneow said:


> Fendi Be Baguette in black with palladium hardware.  My best eBay score ever, by a long shot!  I'm in love!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3167374
> 
> View attachment 3167375



Beautiful!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

crisbac said:


> +1! Congratulations on your new Fendi addition, Johnpauliegal!  Enjoy!



Thank you crisbac! &#128512;


----------



## danniela

my first little Fendi isn't she cute [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

serenityneow said:


> Fendi Be Baguette in black with palladium hardware.  My best eBay score ever, by a long shot!  I'm in love!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3167374
> 
> View attachment 3167375




Wow, I love it! Good job


----------



## danniela

Thanks and yours as well! [emoji5]&#65039; next up may be a 2jours [emoji48]


----------



## crisbac

danniela said:


> View attachment 3168426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first little Fendi isn't she cute [emoji4][emoji4]


Big congrats, danniela! Yes, it's so cute!  We are bag twins!  Enjoy!


----------



## danniela

Thank you crisbac! Do you  or anyone own any other fendi's?? I'm looking for a good every day bag.


----------



## crisbac

danniela said:


> Thank you crisbac! Do you  or anyone own any other fendi's?? I'm looking for a good every day bag.


Well, as an everyday bag, I have a Zucca Roll Tote and I love it!  
You can see it if you scroll down on this link... http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/bag-bugs-858179-27.html
HTH!


----------



## lesAdrets

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys.
> I received it yesterday. It didn't come with a box, I guess because it was on sale at Neiman Marcus and the only one left.
> Here it is.



Ooo nice! Congratulations and enjoy


----------



## Wudge

crisbac said:


> Well, as an everyday bag, I have a Zucca Roll Tote and I love it!
> You can see it if you scroll down on this link... http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/bag-bugs-858179-27.html
> HTH!



The monster Roll Tote is another great everyday bag. Congratulations on your first Fendi!


----------



## lesAdrets

serenityneow said:


> Fendi Be Baguette in black with palladium hardware.  My best eBay score ever, by a long shot!  I'm in love!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3167374
> 
> View attachment 3167375



Holy cow this is stunning! Congratulations on such an awesome score


----------



## lesAdrets

danniela said:


> View attachment 3168426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first little Fendi isn't she cute [emoji4][emoji4]



She's darling!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lesAdrets said:


> Ooo nice! Congratulations and enjoy



Thank you lesAdrets. &#128512;


----------



## danniela

lesAdrets said:


> She's darling!




Thank u! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## aimeng

The monster key cles,it is very practical!I use it as a small wallet for credit cards and some cash !


----------



## JosephineB

aimeng said:


> View attachment 3170124
> 
> View attachment 3170125
> 
> The monster key cles,it is very practical!I use it as a small wallet for credit cards and some cash !



Its so cute! I love that one, but couldn't find it on Europe website.


----------



## aimeng

JosephineB said:


> Its so cute! I love that one, but couldn't find it on Europe website.




It is from the past season, and sold out already. bUt I got it from Saks fifth Avenue....


----------



## authenticplease

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys.
> I received it yesterday. It didn't come with a box, I guess because it was on sale at Neiman Marcus and the only one left.
> Here it is.




NM is rather notorious for not sending the boxes out.....I purchased a Qutweet (at full price) and they did not include the box  my Saks Fendi SA was nice enough to provide me with one.



serenityneow said:


> Fendi Be Baguette in black with palladium hardware.  My best eBay score ever, by a long shot!  I'm in love!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3167374
> 
> View attachment 3167375



I love this bag!  I would prefer this over a Chanel flap. So gorgeous and classic!



sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> View attachment 3163316



This is my favorite monster wallet item ever!  Enjoy this little cutie


----------



## Johnpauliegal

authenticplease said:


> NM is rather notorious for not sending the boxes out.....I purchased a Qutweet (at full price) and they did not include the box  my Saks Fendi SA was nice enough to provide me with one.



Oh my; that is terrible!!!  Paying full price for something and not getting the box for it!!!  I am so happy that you have a rapport with your Saks Fendi SA and she was able to pass one along your way! &#128512;


----------



## JosephineB

I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!


----------



## eeBags

JosephineB said:


> I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!


Congrats! It's very cute


----------



## crisbac

JosephineB said:


> I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!


Lovely!  Big congrats, JosephineB!


----------



## danniela

JosephineB said:


> I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!




[emoji173]&#65039; so cute!


----------



## averagejoe

JosephineB said:


> I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!



Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

aimeng said:


> View attachment 3170124
> 
> View attachment 3170125
> 
> The monster key cles,it is very practical!I use it as a small wallet for credit cards and some cash !


----------



## JosephineB

eeBags said:


> Congrats! It's very cute











crisbac said:


> Lovely!  Big congrats, JosephineB!











danniela said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; so cute!











averagejoe said:


> Adorable! Congratulations!



Thanks for letting me share my happiness!!


----------



## ceedoan

sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> View attachment 3163316


 

i have the same one and use it daily. enjoy it! and welcome welcome! just wish i would've bought last year's monster keypouch as well and now it's almost impossible to find.


----------



## klynneann

JosephineB said:


> I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!



So cute! And I love the packaging.


----------



## authenticplease

JosephineB said:


> I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!



Just adorable......and the presentation of the packaging makes my  beat a little faster


----------



## aimeng

JosephineB said:


> I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!




Oh my god, it is so cute! And the shopping bag, the flower on the bag. The box , the ribbon! Everything ! Do you have more pics?


----------



## JosephineB

klynneann said:


> So cute! And I love the packaging.











authenticplease said:


> Just adorable......and the presentation of the packaging makes my  beat a little faster











aimeng said:


> Oh my god, it is so cute! And the shopping bag, the flower on the bag. The box , the ribbon! Everything ! Do you have more pics?



Thanks!! I love the packaging too! I filmed the unboxing but it looks so amateurish so it just wasn't good enough to post. But have a few more pictures. It makes me wanna order more just because of packaging...


----------



## averagejoe

JosephineB said:


> Thanks!! I love the packaging too! I filmed the unboxing but it looks so amateurish so it just wasn't good enough to post. But have a few more pictures. It makes me wanna order more just because of packaging...



Wow! Wax seal and paper orchid? Nice details!


----------



## HermesVersace

JosephineB said:


> Thanks!! I love the packaging too! I filmed the unboxing but it looks so amateurish so it just wasn't good enough to post. But have a few more pictures. It makes me wanna order more just because of packaging...




He looks so grumpy, congrats!


----------



## BlueCherry

sunflowerss530 said:


> SOO excited for my first monster item! (and first tpf post ) Missed the opportunity to buy this once before and wasn't going to let it slip away again
> 
> View attachment 3163316



Congratulations, it's adorable and you were lucky to get one


----------



## BlueCherry

JosephineB said:


> I'm over the moon! Ordered on Monday on Fendi website Europe. Received it today!



It's so cute and yes I too love ordering from Fendi's website.  I was going to order one myself but I really don't need one....


----------



## crisbac

A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)  
Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!


----------



## danniela

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188




Beautiful! &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## HermesVersace

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188




Such a beauty! Have fun on your trip!!


----------



## JosephineB

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188



It's beautiful!! I love this, casual and chic at the same time... Congrats!!


----------



## crisbac

danniela said:


> Beautiful! &#129303;&#129303;


Thank you, danniela!


----------



## crisbac

HermesVersace said:


> Such a beauty! Have fun on your trip!!


Double thanks, HermesVersace!


----------



## crisbac

JosephineB said:


> It's beautiful!! I love this, casual and chic at the same time... Congrats!!


Thank you, JosephineB!!  I love how it can go from day to night effortlessly!


----------



## uhpharm01

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188



Congrats. Very nice


----------



## BlueCherry

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188




Congratulations crisbac, this was my first Fendi and I used it non stop for about 6 months and only changed out because I got another in blue. It is so beautiful all over again [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## crisbac

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats. Very nice


 Thanks, uhpharm01!


----------



## crisbac

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations crisbac, this was my first Fendi and I used it non stop for about 6 months and only changed out because I got another in blue. It is so beautiful all over again [emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks, BigCherry!  Yes, I've been using it non stop since Thursday evening and I absolutely love it!


----------



## UpTime

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188



Is that from the trip you said? Wow  congrat. How is the price compare to the US?


----------



## crisbac

UpTime said:


> Is that from the trip you said? Wow  congrat. How is the price compare to the US?


Thanks, UpTime!  This is not the vacations yet, it's just a weekend trip. Unfortunately, prices around here are considerably higher, much higher than in the US. (Import policies, I guess?)  We can buy tax free, but it continues to be considerably higher.


----------



## authenticplease

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188



I love an unplanned purchase!  Many of my most favorite items were purchased with the 'love at first sight' strong desire


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> I love an unplanned purchase!  Many of my most favorite items were purchased with the 'love at first sight' strong desire


In fact, I was planning to purchase a Mini BTW during my vacation in February, and now I'm so happy because the Small size is just perfect. So I'm taking my Small BTW on vacation!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188


Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

Designerhbgirl said:


> Very nice! Congratulations!


Thank you, Designerhbgirl!


----------



## Mandy3399

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188



looks so pretty, congrats


----------



## crisbac

Mandy3399 said:


> looks so pretty, congrats


Thank you, Mandy3399!


----------



## buonobi

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188




nice bag!
I love Btw too..
mine is turtledove..
black is soo nice[emoji7]


----------



## DollyGirl

crisbac said:


> A completely unplanned purchase at the Fendi Punta del Este Boutique... (I think it was love at first sight!)
> Thanks for letting me share my Small By The Way!
> 
> View attachment 3174188



 Big Congrats! I have a small btw in blue and I love it. Not to mention it would look amazing with your bag bugs


----------



## aimeng

Thanks for JOsephineB's post,now the new 2015 winter edition monster pouch is growing on me! But I have a question, when will it be available to order online in US?Do I have to go to the local store to get this Limited edition ? And then which one is better ?

1.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
(Sorry,JOsephineB, I use your pic,hope you don't mind)
2.


----------



## JosephineB

aimeng said:


> Thanks for JOsephineB's post,now the new 2015 winter edition monster pouch is growing on me! But I have a question, when will it be available to order online in US?Do I have to go to the local store to get this Limited edition ? And then which one is better ?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry,JOsephineB, I use your pic,hope you don't mind)
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177317



Hi!! No problem! I don't know how it works in the US. Before this came online in Europe I called the local store to see if they had any. And would call me once they would get something monster/bug. They called me a few days after I got my package. So maybe you could try that.


----------



## aimeng

JosephineB said:


> Hi!! No problem! I don't know how it works in the US. Before this came online in Europe I called the local store to see if they had any. And would call me once they would get something monster/bug. They called me a few days after I got my package. So maybe you could try that.




Thank you for your infomation!i hate that the us website is always update very late! The local department store website even quicker! I saw the monster wallet on one of the website, but I am looking for the flat pouch this time!


----------



## aimeng

Just found out this little cutie! But don't know where and which store in US will carry this!
	

		
			
		

		
	





It is a wallet on chain!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

3 months ago Saks had these Fendi leather bracelets on sale ranging in price from $79-$99. I bought one of each lol. These are the bracelets. When I get a chance I will try displaying them better. &#128512;


----------



## crisbac

buonobi said:


> nice bag!
> I love Btw too..
> mine is turtledove..
> black is soo nice[emoji7]


Thank you so much, buonobi!


----------



## crisbac

DollyGirl said:


> Big Congrats! I have a small btw in blue and I love it. Not to mention it would look amazing with your bag bugs


Thank you so much, DollyGirl!  I like it a lot especially with Archy or Kooky! I'll try and post pics with them soon.


----------



## authenticplease

aimeng said:


> Just found out this little cutie! But don't know where and which store in US will carry this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177337
> 
> View attachment 3177338
> 
> It is a wallet on chain!



This is such a cutie!  



Johnpauliegal said:


> 3 months ago Saks had these Fendi leather bracelets on sale ranging in price from $79-$99. I bought one of each lol. These are the bracelets. When I get a chance I will try displaying them better. &#128512;



What a nice bargain find!  I would love to see a mod shot or two


----------



## Johnpauliegal

authenticplease said:


> What a nice bargain find!  I would love to see a mod shot or two



I'm organizing my closet so I took out the bracelets. Here's a mod shot in their boxes lol. &#128512;


----------



## freepockets

I posted this in TJMAXX finds too. I just couldn't resist and it was a really great deal! 100% wool.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

freepockets said:


> I posted this in TJMAXX finds too. I just couldn't resist and it was a really great deal! 100% wool.


OMG I've never seemed a Fendi scarf at TJMaxx. That's awesome. Would you mind telling me how much it was?  Thanks.


----------



## rainbowbabymom

aimeng said:


> Just found out this little cutie! But don't know where and which store in US will carry this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177337
> 
> View attachment 3177338
> 
> It is a wallet on chain!


I just found one in Las Vegas!


----------



## freepockets

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG I've never seemed a Fendi scarf at TJMaxx. That's awesome. Would you mind telling me how much it was?  Thanks.



The TJMAXX price was 128.91$ US/179.99$ CAN! It is available right now at Saks 5th Ave for 300$ US/418.86$ CAN. I got it at 57% off the Saks 5th Ave price!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0rqjA&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1


----------



## Johnpauliegal

freepockets said:


> The TJMAXX price was 128.91$ US/179.99$ CAN! It is available right now at Saks 5th Ave for 300$ US/418.86$ CAN. I got it at 57% off the Saks 5th Ave price!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0rqjA&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1



What a great find at a great price!  I wish my TJMaxx would sell stuff like that!  Enjoy! &#128512;


----------



## Venessa84

freepockets said:


> I posted this in TJMAXX finds too. I just couldn't resist and it was a really great deal! 100% wool.


What a great find!


----------



## authenticplease

Johnpauliegal said:


> I'm organizing my closet so I took out the bracelets. Here's a mod shot in their boxes lol. &#128512;




Sweet!  All of the bracelets and so many yellow boxes at once make me 




freepockets said:


> I posted this in TJMAXX finds too. I just couldn't resist and it was a really great deal! 100% wool.



Hi freepockets!  I commented in the D&S TJM thread but what a fab find........and you wear it very well


----------



## authenticplease

rainbowbabymom said:


> I just found one in Las Vegas!



Just because enquiring minds want to know.......how was it priced in LV?


----------



## freepockets

authenticplease said:


> Sweet!  All of the bracelets and so many yellow boxes at once make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi freepockets!  I commented in the D&S TJM thread but what a fab find........and you wear it very well


Thank you for your kind comments! I loooove it! I am going to keep it for sure!


----------



## baglover06

My mini peekaboo with fur ball.  I'm in love!!


----------



## buonobi

baglover06 said:


> My mini peekaboo with fur ball.  I'm in love!!




Mini Peekaboo!
yum!


----------



## freepockets

baglover06 said:


> My mini peekaboo with fur ball.  I'm in love!!


cute! love the furball.


----------



## nana9026

My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## freepockets

nana9026 said:


> My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
> Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3193390


Such a cute monster!


----------



## crisbac

baglover06 said:


> My mini peekaboo with fur ball.  I'm in love!!


Super lovely, baglover06!  I specially love the color combination of fuchsia/magenta, red and pink!  Big big congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

nana9026 said:


> My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
> Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3193390


Big congrats, nana9026!  Fusto is so cute!  I'm also in love with mine!


----------



## averagejoe

nana9026 said:


> My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
> Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3193390



My favourite bag bug! Congratulations!


----------



## rainbowbabymom

authenticplease said:


> Just because enquiring minds want to know.......how was it priced in LV?


About $1000 USD


----------



## HermesVersace

nana9026 said:


> My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
> Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3193390




I have this one! He's so cute &#9825; Congrats!


----------



## nana9026

HermesVersace said:


> I have this one! He's so cute &#9825; Congrats!




Yes! Totally love the angry glare!! [emoji12]
Love how it looks with my bags!


----------



## klynneann

nana9026 said:


> My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
> Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3193390



Twins! Love it - congrats!


----------



## Wudge

nana9026 said:


> My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
> Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3193390



So cute, but your Bolide is a show stopper!


----------



## nana9026

Wudge said:


> So cute, but your Bolide is a show stopper!



Thanks!&#128537;


----------



## nana9026

baglover06 said:


> My mini peekaboo with fur ball.  I'm in love!!



The furball is really cute and gorgeous! Is it double-coloured?


----------



## authenticplease

baglover06 said:


> My mini peekaboo with fur ball.  I'm in love!!



I can see why you are in love!!  As if the pan and Pom Pom aren't amazing enough alone, the colors of each and the combo make them extra special


----------



## authenticplease

nana9026 said:


> My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
> Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3193390



Such a fab combo!  Congrats on your first bug


----------



## Venessa84

baglover06 said:


> My mini peekaboo with fur ball.  I'm in love!!



This color is gorgeous and love the added poof!!



nana9026 said:


> My first bag bug, totally in love with this little guy! [emoji7]
> Couldn't help petting it [emoji9]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3193390



So fun!


----------



## missyb

My new 2JOURS! Love the all leather inside and the colors!


----------



## jp23

missyb said:


> My new 2JOURS! Love the all leather inside and the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194790
> View attachment 3194791




Is this red??? Looooooove


----------



## crisbac

missyb said:


> My new 2JOURS! Love the all leather inside and the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194790
> View attachment 3194791


Congratulations, missyb! Your 2Jours is so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

missyb said:


> My new 2JOURS! Love the all leather inside and the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194790
> View attachment 3194791



Beautiful!!! Congratulations!

Will go perfectly with a pair of Louboutins


----------



## authenticplease

missyb said:


> My new 2JOURS! Love the all leather inside and the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194790
> View attachment 3194791



Gorgeous, missyb!  Congrats you your new 2jours

I agree with avaeragejoe, your new beauty reminds me of a classic pair of black louboutins!


----------



## missyb

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous, missyb!  Congrats you your new 2jours
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with avaeragejoe, your new beauty reminds me of a classic pair of black louboutins!




Thank you! It's actually navy and a orangey/ red


----------



## nana9026

missyb said:


> My new 2JOURS! Love the all leather inside and the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194790
> View attachment 3194791




The colour combo is stunning!!


----------



## aimeng

Finally , I received the cosmetic pouch before HOliday! Here it is and with his family!


----------



## nana9026

aimeng said:


> Finally , I received the cosmetic pouch before HOliday! Here it is and with his family!
> View attachment 3196077
> 
> View attachment 3196078
> 
> View attachment 3196081




OMG!! So jealous of your collection!!! [emoji7]


----------



## klynneann

aimeng said:


> Finally , I received the cosmetic pouch before HOliday! Here it is and with his family!
> View attachment 3196077
> 
> View attachment 3196078
> 
> View attachment 3196081



Lol - love the 3 of them in your LV like that, so cute!


----------



## authenticplease

missyb said:


> Thank you! It's actually navy and a orangey/ red



  I would much prefer the navy personally!  A gorgeous bag, missyb


----------



## authenticplease

aimeng said:


> Finally , I received the cosmetic pouch before HOliday! Here it is and with his family!
> View attachment 3196077
> 
> View attachment 3196078
> 
> View attachment 3196081



I love them all, aimeng!  They look so cute .....and unexpected......staring up from inside your LV!


----------



## crisbac

aimeng said:


> Finally , I received the cosmetic pouch before HOliday! Here it is and with his family!
> View attachment 3196077
> 
> View attachment 3196078
> 
> View attachment 3196081





authenticplease said:


> I love them all, aimeng!  They look so cute .....and unexpected......staring up from inside your LV!


+1!


----------



## dhankhim

aimeng said:


> Finally , I received the cosmetic pouch before HOliday! Here it is and with his family!
> View attachment 3196077
> 
> View attachment 3196078
> 
> View attachment 3196081




yay! I'm glad you received it. I told my SA @Neiman Marcus about the $50 difference @Nordstrom and she price adjusted the black one I bought last month and offered to honor the price for the other colors as well. so I bought the pink one too. lol!  it was overnighted and should be here tomorrow. so thank you OP for the intel. the $100 is much appreciated! I can use it towards my 'strap you' which should be here today. I'm so excited to see it IRL!


----------



## klynneann

dhankhim said:


> yay! I'm glad you received it. I told my SA @Neiman Marcus about the $50 difference @Nordstrom and she price adjusted the black one I bought last month and offered to honor the price for the other colors as well. so I bought the pink one too. lol!  it was overnighted and should be here tomorrow. so thank you OP for the intel. the $100 is much appreciated! I can use it towards my 'strap you' which should be here today. I'm so excited to see it IRL!



Nice - good for you!!


----------



## DontBeBasic

My first Fendi!!  I love her.
https://instagram.com/p/_fE2H3q6YI/


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DontBeBasic said:


> My first Fendi!!  I love her.
> https://instagram.com/p/_fE2H3q6YI/



FABulous!


----------



## KBT39

DontBeBasic said:


> My first Fendi!!  I love her.
> https://instagram.com/p/_fE2H3q6YI/


Love everything about your reveal! #sonotbasic


----------



## klynneann

DontBeBasic said:


> My first Fendi!!  I love her.
> https://instagram.com/p/_fE2H3q6YI/



Wow - love!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

DontBeBasic said:


> My first Fendi!!  I love her.
> https://instagram.com/p/_fE2H3q6YI/


Love it!!


----------



## authenticplease

DontBeBasic said:


> My first Fendi!!  I love her.
> https://instagram.com/p/_fE2H3q6YI/



:welcome2: DontBeBasic!!


Love this shot!  What a way to make a splash with your first Fendi! 

I agree with KBT39........ #sonotbasic


----------



## dialv

Here is my D, goes pretty good with my Mon Monogram.


----------



## HermesVersace

dialv said:


> Here is my D, goes pretty good with my Mon Monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232169




This pairing looks fabulous. Congrats


----------



## dialv

HermesVersace said:


> This pairing looks fabulous. Congrats




Thanks!


----------



## crisbac

dialv said:


> Here is my D, goes pretty good with my Mon Monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232169


Great combination, dialv!  Lovely Pompon!  Enjoy!


----------



## dialv

crisbac said:


> Great combination, dialv!  Lovely Pompon!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## bspcc87

My latest purchase&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

bspcc87 said:


> My latest purchase&#9786;&#65039;



Cute pouch! Congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

bspcc87 said:


> My latest purchase&#9786;&#65039;


Lovely!  Big congrats and enjoy, bspcc87!


----------



## authenticplease

dialv said:


> Here is my D, goes pretty good with my Mon Monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232169



Love the colors.......and your unique combo is awesome


----------



## authenticplease

bspcc87 said:


> My latest purchase&#9786;&#65039;



What a cool pouch!  He's sure to make any outfit extra special!!


----------



## Venessa84

dialv said:


> Here is my D, goes pretty good with my Mon Monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232169


Oh my!  This is a perfect match!!


----------



## anna.pinter

haha its cute


----------



## DontBeBasic

Thanks folks for making me feel so welcome here.  Looking forward to swapping bag stories and photos over the coming year


----------



## averagejoe

DontBeBasic said:


> My first Fendi!!  I love her.
> https://instagram.com/p/_fE2H3q6YI/





DontBeBasic said:


> Thanks folks for making me feel so welcome here.  Looking forward to swapping bag stories and photos over the coming year



Oops I missed your first post. Fantastic tote!!! And it's nice to see another guy here on TPF 

Welcome to TPF, by the way! :welcome2:


----------



## hazelarceo

Finally found this slip on in this color and in my size 35!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Rityanna

CorleoneQueen said:


> My 1st Fendi Baguette, a Qutweet




Stunning!!! I love it!! [emoji7]


----------



## blingconnoistre

My latest additions of Fendi Fur Poms! [emoji7]


----------



## crisbac

hazelarceo said:


> Finally found this slip on in this color and in my size 35!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258616


They are so cute, hazelarceo!  Big congrats and enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

blingconnoistre said:


> View attachment 3264870
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264871
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264872
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264873
> 
> 
> My latest additions of Fendi Fur Poms! [emoji7]


I absolutely love your collection, blingconnoistre!  And the heart pompon is gorgeous!


----------



## tayalese

hazelarceo said:


> finally found this slip on in this color and in my size 35!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258616




love these!!


----------



## Arabesque2426

Got the bug bag early of 2015 and the monster shoes late last year. Just learned how to post photos &#128524;


----------



## DontBeBasic

My newest Fendi treasures.  Two bag charms -- a bag bug and the lightbulb (neither is hanging from a Fendi bag, mind you) AND the fur hat!


----------



## averagejoe

Arabesque2426 said:


> Got the bug bag early of 2015 and the monster shoes late last year. Just learned how to post photos &#128524;



Both adorable!!!


----------



## averagejoe

DontBeBasic said:


> My newest Fendi treasures.  Two bag charms -- a bag bug and the lightbulb (neither is hanging from a Fendi bag, mind you) AND the fur hat!



Nice! I haven't seen that Monster charm before.


----------



## crisbac

Arabesque2426 said:


> Got the bug bag early of 2015 and the monster shoes late last year. Just learned how to post photos &#128524;





averagejoe said:


> Both adorable!!!


+1! Love the colors!  Great picture, Arabesque2426! Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

DontBeBasic said:


> My newest Fendi treasures.  Two bag charms -- a bag bug and the lightbulb (neither is hanging from a Fendi bag, mind you) AND the fur hat!


Congratulations, DontBeBasic!  Great additions!  Enjoy!


----------



## DontBeBasic

Oops!  I can't believe I forgot to include this guy!  Monsterrific!


----------



## klynneann

DontBeBasic said:


> Oops!  I can't believe I forgot to include this guy!  Monsterrific!



Love everything!!  Especially the white buggie...


----------



## Designerhbgirl

DontBeBasic said:


> My newest Fendi treasures.  Two bag charms -- a bag bug and the lightbulb (neither is hanging from a Fendi bag, mind you) AND the fur hat!


Love your Fendi goodies! You look incredibly chic


----------



## dotty8

hazelarceo said:


> Finally found this slip on in this color and in my size 35!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258616




Ha, cute  And great colour


----------



## nascar fan

funny how a shoe purchase leads to a bag purchase.


----------



## Venessa84

nascar fan said:


> funny how a shoe purchase leads to a bag purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3294503
> View attachment 3294504
> View attachment 3294505


You can't have one without the other...gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

nascar fan said:


> funny how a shoe purchase leads to a bag purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3294503
> View attachment 3294504
> View attachment 3294505



And an outfit and jewelry and. ..   Gorgeous!


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> funny how a shoe purchase leads to a bag purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3294503
> View attachment 3294504
> View attachment 3294505





klynneann said:


> and an outfit and jewelry and. ..   gorgeous!


+1!


----------



## nascar fan

Venessa84 said:


> You can't have one without the other...gorgeous!





klynneann said:


> And an outfit and jewelry and. ..   Gorgeous!



You are both so right!!!!!!!!
It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## luvpaige

DontBeBasic said:


> My newest Fendi treasures.  Two bag charms -- a bag bug and the lightbulb (neither is hanging from a Fendi bag, mind you) AND the fur hat!



I love the fur hat. It's so fluffy.


----------



## nascar fan

new black/tan pompom


----------



## kawaii7

i been loving fendi right now


----------



## Stacie123456

My first Fendi 3jours. The white fluffy ball is my own addition to the bag =p I wear the bag for work with my Ferragamo pump.


----------



## nascar fan

kawaii7 said:


> i been loving fendi right now


Cute!



Stacie123456 said:


> View attachment 3296571
> 
> 
> My first Fendi 3jours. The white fluffy ball is my own addition to the bag =p I wear the bag for work with my Ferragamo pump.


I love that bag


----------



## Luv iz Louis

My first piece of fendi  (also showed this in the bug thread so hope you don't mind - I can see myself going on down this road some more - he is on my Dior Diorama bag. Picture from my Instagram Account


----------



## uhpharm01

nascar fan said:


> new black/tan pompom



Very nice congrats


----------



## vavavooom

Hello guys! This is my recent Fendi bag purchase. It is the mini by the way bag with crystals on the tail. Just got it last week


----------



## luvpaige

vavavooom said:


> Hello guys! This is my recent Fendi bag purchase. It is the mini by the way bag with crystals on the tail. Just got it last week
> View attachment 3299602
> 
> View attachment 3299611



It's so cute. I like the crystals tail. Congrats.


----------



## MAGJES

nascar fan said:


> new black/tan pompom





kawaii7 said:


> i been loving fendi right now





Stacie123456 said:


> View attachment 3296571
> 
> 
> My first Fendi 3jours. The white fluffy ball is my own addition to the bag =p I wear the bag for work with my Ferragamo pump.





vavavooom said:


> Hello guys! This is my recent Fendi bag purchase. It is the mini by the way bag with crystals on the tail. Just got it last week
> View attachment 3299602
> 
> View attachment 3299611



Such amazing eye candy I see this morning!  I love every single thing!!

nascar.....that black petite 2jour is going to be my next bag for sure!


----------



## nascar fan

MAGJES said:


> Such amazing eye candy I see this morning!  I love every single thing!!
> 
> nascar.....that black petite 2jour is going to be my next bag for sure!


It really is a great bag.  It's so easy to carry.  I keep thinking I should have bought the bigger one, but this one is handy.  This is the smallest bag I own and I thought I wouldn't be able to get my things in it, but they fit perfectly.  Absolutely no room for anything else ... water bottle, etc., but it works.
I want more colors.  ush:
In all honestly, I am having a bit of a time justifying its price.  But ... I love it.


----------



## averagejoe

kawaii7 said:


> i been loving fendi right now



Great collection!!!


----------



## averagejoe

vavavooom said:


> Hello guys! This is my recent Fendi bag purchase. It is the mini by the way bag with crystals on the tail. Just got it last week
> View attachment 3299602
> 
> View attachment 3299611



That tail looks amazing!!! Congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

vavavooom said:


> Hello guys! This is my recent Fendi bag purchase. It is the mini by the way bag with crystals on the tail. Just got it last week
> View attachment 3299602
> 
> View attachment 3299611


Really pretty!  Congratulations, vavavooom!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Fendi is giving me so much life right now... I CAN'T STAND IT!

My latest additions...


----------



## JJtuesday

LOVE!!  Are the sneakers comfortable and true to size??


----------



## Jujuma

blingconnoistre said:


> Fendi is giving me so much life right now... I CAN'T STAND IT!
> 
> My latest additions...
> 
> View attachment 3300312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300315
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300319
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300321




Beautiful choices!!


----------



## uhpharm01

blingconnoistre said:


> Fendi is giving me so much life right now... I CAN'T STAND IT!
> 
> My latest additions...
> 
> View attachment 3300312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300315
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300319
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300321



Great additions


----------



## vavavooom

crisbac said:


> Really pretty!  Congratulations, vavavooom!





luvpaige said:


> It's so cute. I like the crystals tail. Congrats.





averagejoe said:


> That tail looks amazing!!! Congratulations!



Thank you!!


----------



## crisbac

blingconnoistre said:


> Fendi is giving me so much life right now... I CAN'T STAND IT!
> 
> My latest additions...
> 
> View attachment 3300312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300315
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300319
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300321


Everything is so beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

blingconnoistre said:


> Fendi is giving me so much life right now... I CAN'T STAND IT!
> 
> My latest additions...
> 
> View attachment 3300312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300315
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300319
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300321



Aww you have Fusto too!!!


----------



## shopanonymous

Stacie123456 said:


> View attachment 3296571
> 
> 
> My first Fendi 3jours. The white fluffy ball is my own addition to the bag =p I wear the bag for work with my Ferragamo pump.




Beautiful. I love this bag so so much. So chic, understated, convenient, and timeless. Fend I is killing it with the bags!


----------



## Stacie123456

shopanonymous said:


> Beautiful. I love this bag so so much. So chic, understated, convenient, and timeless. Fend I is killing it with the bags!




Thanks hun!!


----------



## Petherezia

vavavooom said:


> Hello guys! This is my recent Fendi bag purchase. It is the mini by the way bag with crystals on the tail. Just got it last week
> View attachment 3299602
> 
> View attachment 3299611


Gorgeous colors!&#128536; I've been thinking to get one F by the way, I'm waiting the right moment to get it. I still consider to get it in mini or small size. 
Do you carry it for occasionally or daily? And how's the room storage? &#128512; 

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Petherezia

My current family members of Fendi. I hope one day i can get By the way in croc tail. &#128513;&#128513; Do you think by the way croc tail will be seasonal or timeless ? 

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## luvpaige

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3304106
> 
> 
> My current family members of Fendi. I hope one day i can get By the way in croc tail. &#128513;&#128513; Do you think by the way croc tail will be seasonal or timeless ?
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



I love your collection. The monster clutch is so cute.


----------



## Petherezia

luvpaige said:


> I love your collection. The monster clutch is so cute.


Thank you! &#128158; Yes! She is so cute and very hard to get it &#128513;. Beside as a clutch it also comes with the long strap, to get more casual look. &#128516;&#128154;&#128154;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## BlueCherry

I don't even need another wallet &#128580;


----------



## luvpaige

My first Fendi micro peekaboo. She is so cute. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## vavavooom

Petherezia said:


> Gorgeous colors!&#128536; I've been thinking to get one F by the way, I'm waiting the right moment to get it. I still consider to get it in mini or small size.
> Do you carry it for occasionally or daily? And how's the room storage? &#128512;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


 
Hello! Thank you! I just carried it occasionally when I only had to bring my essentials, but this is surprisingly quite roomy for a mini. I also contemplated between mini and small, but ended up getting the mini 
The small size is also very nice. I think it is a great casual daily bag and you could bring quite some stuff inside. But I chose this mini because of its' versatility, like I could use this bag for a casual day out or a dressy event. Plus, the crystals are head-turning 
I think it actually depends on how many stuff you put inside and how do you want to look. Hope this helps


----------



## crisbac

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3304275
> 
> 
> I don't even need another wallet &#128580;


Big congrats, BigCherry! It's so cute!  The colors are lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

luvpaige said:


> My first Fendi micro peekaboo. She is so cute. Can't wait to use it.
> 
> View attachment 3304280


Big congrats, luvpaige! Gorgeous Micro Peekaboo!  Enjoy!


----------



## allyloupuppy

luvpaige said:


> My first Fendi micro peekaboo. She is so cute. Can't wait to use it.
> 
> View attachment 3304280



Enjoy your new peekaboo!!!


----------



## SunBunny

luvpaige said:


> My first Fendi micro peekaboo. She is so cute. Can't wait to use it.
> 
> View attachment 3304280




So cute! I can't wait to add one to my collection!


----------



## PetiteMalles

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3304275
> 
> 
> I don't even need another wallet &#128580;



That grumpy face!! Fabulous I love it


----------



## PetiteMalles

I'm addicted to these little fur balls..  my latest


----------



## crisbac

PetiteMalles said:


> I'm addicted to these little fur balls..  my latest


Aww! Your Cassis is gorgeous! Adorable picture!  Big congrats, PetiteMalles!


----------



## luvpaige

allyloupuppy said:


> Enjoy your new peekaboo!!!





crisbac said:


> Big congrats, luvpaige! Gorgeous Micro Peekaboo!  Enjoy!





SunBunny said:


> So cute! I can't wait to add one to my collection!



Thanks Ladies


----------



## luvpaige

PetiteMalles said:


> I'm addicted to these little fur balls..  my latest



So cute and fluffy. Congrats.


----------



## klynneann

PetiteMalles said:


> I'm addicted to these little fur balls..  my latest



I love his colours - so cute!


----------



## klynneann

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3304275
> 
> 
> I don't even need another wallet &#128580;



Love this!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hello lover


----------



## l4bitz

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3304106
> 
> 
> My current family members of Fendi. I hope one day i can get By the way in croc tail. &#128513;&#128513; Do you think by the way croc tail will be seasonal or timeless ?
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



Love your collection


----------



## averagejoe

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hello lover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305165



Beautiful StrapYou!


----------



## l4bitz

My new baby


----------



## BlueCherry

crisbac said:


> Big congrats, BigCherry! It's so cute!  The colors are lovely! Enjoy!







PetiteMalles said:


> That grumpy face!! Fabulous I love it







klynneann said:


> Love this!




Thank you ladies [emoji6]


----------



## Annoynomous

Fendi Flowerland!


----------



## Petherezia

Annoynomous said:


> Fendi Flowerland!


So romantic &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## stylin76

my little baguette


----------



## luvpaige

Annoynomous said:


> Fendi Flowerland!



Congrats. She is so pretty. What size is this?


----------



## Annoynomous

luvpaige said:


> Congrats. She is so pretty. What size is this?


Thanks! This is the small BTW


----------



## crisbac

l4bitz said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 3307453


It's so chic!  Big congrats, l4bitz!


----------



## CocoCaramel

Just got this fabulous Peekaboo Fendi with side stitching in bark.  Added a lovely "Pimento" bag bug for a bit of trend and sass. OBSESSED.


----------



## PetiteMalles

CocoCaramel said:


> Just got this fabulous Peekaboo Fendi with side stitching in bark.  Added a lovely "Pimento" bag bug for a bit of trend and sass. OBSESSED.



Congrats on your stunning Peekaboo. Love the side detailing. Pimento is adorable!


----------



## crisbac

CocoCaramel said:


> Just got this fabulous Peekaboo Fendi with side stitching in bark.  Added a lovely "Pimento" bag bug for a bit of trend and sass. OBSESSED.


Absolutely lovely Pimento!  And fabulous Peekaboo! Big congrats, CocoCaramel!


----------



## solitudelove

Annoynomous said:


> Fendi Flowerland!


It's so cute and beautiful!!!


----------



## nascar fan

New addition
Perfect match for this season's Prada find!


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> new addition
> 
> perfect match for this season's prada find!


----------



## BlueCherry

nascar fan said:


> New addition
> 
> Perfect match for this season's Prada find!




I absolutely love your boots and I just love grey [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

nascar fan said:


> New addition
> Perfect match for this season's Prada find!



Perfect combination!


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3309749


Gorgeous addition, nascar fan!  Big congrats!


----------



## klynneann

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3309749



Love it with the purple poof! And those booties...!


----------



## luvpaige

My new Oret bag bug. She is so cute and soft. Can't get my hands off her.


----------



## crisbac

luvpaige said:


> My new Oret bag bug. She is so cute and soft. Can't get my hands off her.
> View attachment 3314456


Big big congrats, luvpaige!  Oret is so cute!  Btw, we are bug twins!


----------



## HermesVersace

luvpaige said:


> My new Oret bag bug. She is so cute and soft. Can't get my hands off her.
> View attachment 3314456




The mink fur looks extra fluffy on yours. Congrats!


----------



## luvpaige

crisbac said:


> Big big congrats, luvpaige!  Oret is so cute!  Btw, we are bug twins!



^5 to bug twins. I am so obsess with Fendi right now. Can't wait to get another bag bug. 



HermesVersace said:


> The mink fur looks extra fluffy on yours. Congrats!



Thanks HermesVersace


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Got this guy [emoji7]


----------



## solitudelove

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this guy [emoji7]
> View attachment 3316910


Love this!!!! It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## wentshopping

My lovely two 2Jours I got this week! 

Those are Twillys wrapped around the handles of the purple one. Need to find matching ones for the Grigio one now


----------



## Sweetyqbk

wentshopping said:


> My lovely two 2Jours I got this week!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Twillys wrapped around the handles of the purple one. Need to find matching ones for the Grigio one now




Ugh too bad just yesterday sold my 2 twillies that would have matched ur bag perfectly!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

solitudelove said:


> Love this!!!! It's beautiful!!!!




Thanks love


----------



## wentshopping

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ugh too bad just yesterday sold my 2 twillies that would have matched ur bag perfectly!!!


aww that's a shame -but i hope you're enjoying your fab new wallet!!


----------



## aundria17

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this guy [emoji7]
> View attachment 3316910


I just ordered this myself. How do you like it ?


----------



## bspcc87

Just bought this in Venice!  Haven't removed the plastic wrapper and tag. This is the small in calf leather.


----------



## bspcc87

Peekaboo


----------



## Sweetyqbk

wentshopping said:


> aww that's a shame -but i hope you're enjoying your fab new wallet!!




Still new in box! Waiting for my monster 2jour to come Monday to see if is not too much all together.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

aundria17 said:


> I just ordered this myself. How do you like it ?




It's very cute!! But I have yet to use it. Waiting till I get monster tote on Monday


----------



## crisbac

bspcc87 said:


> Peekaboo


Big congrats, bspcc87! Gorgeous Peekaboo and Strap You!  And Lagoon is so pretty!


----------



## Biogirl1

SO excited--I just bought the black Dotcom bag yesterday! And my SA showed me how a twilly really gives it a punch of color, so I bought one of those too!


----------



## klynneann

luvpaige said:


> My new Oret bag bug. She is so cute and soft. Can't get my hands off her.
> View attachment 3314456



I love Oret's colors!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this guy [emoji7]
> View attachment 3316910



Such a fun wallet!  I've been debating over it, but there are sooo many items on my wish list...



wentshopping said:


> My lovely two 2Jours I got this week!
> 
> Those are Twillys wrapped around the handles of the purple one. Need to find matching ones for the Grigio one now



Beautiful - especially love the purple one!


----------



## klynneann

bspcc87 said:


> Peekaboo



I love the color of your peekaboo!!  And the Strap You...!!!



Biogirl1 said:


> SO excited--I just bought the black Dotcom bag yesterday! And my SA showed me how a twilly really gives it a punch of color, so I bought one of those too!



So much fun!!!


----------



## luvpaige

Biogirl1 said:


> SO excited--I just bought the black Dotcom bag yesterday! And my SA showed me how a twilly really gives it a punch of color, so I bought one of those too!



Is it a monster twilly? Look amazing on your dotcom. 



bspcc87 said:


> Peekaboo



Lagoon look so cute on your peekaboo. I love the strap too. 



klynneann said:


> I love Oret's colors!



I love the purple & red too.


----------



## wentshopping

klynneann said:


> I love Oret's colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fun wallet!  I've been debating over it, but there are sooo many items on my wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful - especially love the purple one!




Thanks hun! xx


----------



## wentshopping

Biogirl1 said:


> SO excited--I just bought the black Dotcom bag yesterday! And my SA showed me how a twilly really gives it a punch of color, so I bought one of those too!


i love this!!


----------



## wentshopping

bspcc87 said:


> Peekaboo


omg i love this too!!


----------



## authenticplease

bspcc87 said:


> Just bought this in Venice!  Haven't removed the plastic wrapper and tag. This is the small in calf leather.



Wow!  Such a beautiful trio of purchases!!  And how awesome is the memory of purchasing at Fendi Venice


----------



## authenticplease

Biogirl1 said:


> SO excited--I just bought the black Dotcom bag yesterday! And my SA showed me how a twilly really gives it a punch of color, so I bought one of those too!



Amazing purchase, biogirl1!  And what a lovely SA you had.......that twilly is fabulous on your dot.com.


----------



## Biogirl1

luvpaige said:


> Is it a monster twilly? Look amazing on your dotcom.
> 
> 
> 
> Lagoon look so cute on your peekaboo. I love the strap too.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the purple & red too.


Yup! It's a monster twilly--has the monster eyes and orange or purple poof in an alternating pattern. The other side is more plain, with stripes of lavender and darker purple.


----------



## crisbac

Biogirl1 said:


> SO excited--I just bought the black Dotcom bag yesterday! And my SA showed me how a twilly really gives it a punch of color, so I bought one of those too!


Lovely!  Big congrats, Biogirl1! I love the combination of your Dotcom and the bag bugs twilly!


----------



## bspcc87

My latest purchase in Rome! Mini peekaboo in pink


----------



## bspcc87

And a coin pouch


----------



## crisbac

bspcc87 said:


> My latest purchase in Rome! Mini peekaboo in pink





bspcc87 said:


> And a coin pouch


Super lovely!  And the coin pouch is so cute!  Big congrats, bspcc87! And in Rome!!  My favorite city!


----------



## Petherezia

Xxxxxxxx......

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Johnpauliegal

bspcc87 said:


> My latest purchase in Rome! Mini peekaboo in pink


I love it!  



bspcc87 said:


> And a coin pouch


Adorable coin pouch 
[QUOTE="Petherezia, post: 30057126, member: xxxxxx.....

@lisa.petheresia[/QUOTE]
I just love your bug. 

Here's my latest addition: big face zucca watch I got a few months ago at Neiman. (Wearing it today for the first time.). Hey I just realized the date is wrong lol. (Have to get the instructions out to fix it.)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I don't know where to post it so I am doing it here. 
I received my pre-Loved vintage Fendi Boston Travel Bag (2-way) today and I love it! It is in great condition!  I had it authenticated here. 
It's supposed  to be for my son; but I just may get him something else lol. 
(He's really not into pre-Loved lol)


----------



## DontBeBasic

I was very good to myself recently and splurged on Fendi twice within one month.  The first piece is a monster collar in rabbit fur BUT I think it works even better as a hat!  And the second is a pair of red Fendi Faces sneakers (can't easily see from the picture but the different faces are on each of the tongues).  I'm loving them both, especially the red sneakers!


----------



## crisbac

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3514339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very good to myself recently and splurged on Fendi twice within one month.  The first piece is a monster collar in rabbit fur BUT I think it works even better as a hat!  And the second is a pair of red Fendi Faces sneakers (can't easily see from the picture but the different faces are on each of the tongues).  I'm loving them both, especially the red sneakers!


Great additions, DontBeBasic!  Enjoy!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3514339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very good to myself recently and splurged on Fendi twice within one month.  The first piece is a monster collar in rabbit fur BUT I think it works even better as a hat!  And the second is a pair of red Fendi Faces sneakers (can't easily see from the picture but the different faces are on each of the tongues).  I'm loving them both, especially the red sneakers!



Luv,luv it all! You look Fabulous!


----------



## averagejoe

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3514339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very good to myself recently and splurged on Fendi twice within one month.  The first piece is a monster collar in rabbit fur BUT I think it works even better as a hat!  And the second is a pair of red Fendi Faces sneakers (can't easily see from the picture but the different faces are on each of the tongues).  I'm loving them both, especially the red sneakers!


Didn't think that the neck warmer would work as a hat, until now! Great pieces!


----------



## crisbac

Late Christmas reveal... Berry Purple Pompom! 



Thanks for letting me share!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Bother Free

crisbac said:


> Late Christmas reveal... Berry Purple Pompom!
> 
> View attachment 3561899
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Happy New Year!


Ooo this is a beautiful pop of color 
I also like the name Berry Purple 
Congratulations my dear crisbac 
Beautiful pompom to welcome 2017


----------



## crisbac

Bother Free said:


> Ooo this is a beautiful pop of color
> I also like the name Berry Purple
> Congratulations my dear crisbac
> Beautiful pompom to welcome 2017


Thank you so so much, my dear Bother Free!!


----------



## DontBeBasic

I've conformed and now wearing it as a snood...


averagejoe said:


> Didn't think that the neck warmer would work as a hat, until now! Great pieces!


----------



## averagejoe

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3562067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've conformed and now wearing it as a snood...


It looks like it has a hold on your neck and is grimacing!

I LOVE IT!

I love your choice of tote bags, by the way. Nothing beats a hand-held tote.


----------



## averagejoe

Fendi is making me go broke! I've never owned anything Fendi till last June and now almost every accessory I buy is from Fendi!

Introducing my first purchase from the downtown Saks Fifth Avenue in Toronto. I love it! The grey and blue are very neutral and go with a ton of stuff I own.

Happy New Year everyone! May your new year be filled with Fendi!!!


----------



## DontBeBasic

averagejoe said:


> Fendi is making me go broke! I've never owned anything Fendi till last June and now almost every accessory I buy is from Fendi!
> 
> Introducing my first purchase from the downtown Saks Fifth Avenue in Toronto. I love it! The grey and blue are very neutral and go with a ton of stuff I own.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! May your new year be filled with Fendi!!!


They're doing menswear SO right at the moment.


----------



## DontBeBasic

averagejoe said:


> It looks like it has a hold on your neck and is grimacing!
> 
> I LOVE IT!
> 
> I love your choice of tote bags, by the way. Nothing beats a hand-held tote.


Thank you, sincerely.  (Check the "what's the latest bag you bought" thread for my most recent, potentially questionable tote choice... )


----------



## crisbac

averagejoe said:


> Fendi is making me go broke! I've never owned anything Fendi till last June and now almost every accessory I buy is from Fendi!
> 
> Introducing my first purchase from the downtown Saks Fifth Avenue in Toronto. I love it! The grey and blue are very neutral and go with a ton of stuff I own.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! May your new year be filled with Fendi!!!


Gorgeous, averagejoe!  Fendi is special!  Happy New Year for you too!!


----------



## averagejoe

DontBeBasic said:


> They're doing menswear SO right at the moment.


Agreed! Their menswear is so exciting and desirable!


----------



## Venessa84

crisbac said:


> Late Christmas reveal... Berry Purple Pompom!
> 
> View attachment 3561899
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Happy New Year!


Great pop of color!


----------



## crisbac

Venessa84 said:


> Great pop of color!


Thank you, Venessa84!


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Fendi is making me go broke! I've never owned anything Fendi till last June and now almost every accessory I buy is from Fendi!
> 
> Introducing my first purchase from the downtown Saks Fifth Avenue in Toronto. I love it! The grey and blue are very neutral and go with a ton of stuff I own.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! May your new year be filled with Fendi!!!



Happy New Year to you!!! Congrats on your belt!!! It's so cool[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## authenticplease

averagejoe said:


> Fendi is making me go broke! I've never owned anything Fendi till last June and now almost every accessory I buy is from Fendi!
> 
> Introducing my first purchase from the downtown Saks Fifth Avenue in Toronto. I love it! The grey and blue are very neutral and go with a ton of stuff I own.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! May your new year be filled with Fendi!!!




Personally, I'm excited that Fendi has you under it's spell

I love seeing all of your purchases!  

It looks like your 2017 is off in the best possible Fendi way.....your PAB is amazing!!


----------



## authenticplease

crisbac said:


> Late Christmas reveal... Berry Purple Pompom!
> 
> View attachment 3561899
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Happy New Year!


Your Berry Purple Pompom is divine!  Even the name is lovely(it sounds like dessert but without the calories!)


----------



## authenticplease

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3562067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've conformed and now wearing it as a snood...


I adore your purchases, DontBeBasic!  (And your user name too). 

I actually love your snood best as a hat!  Very cool!!


----------



## authenticplease

I procrastinated too long when these originally came out, since then I realized I have lots of basics to pair these with so when they popped up on TRR, I purchased them quickly


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> Your Berry Purple Pompom is divine!  Even the name is lovely(it sounds like dessert but without the calories!)


Thank you so much, dear authenticplease!  Yes, it sounds like dessert!!!


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> I procrastinated too long when these originally came out, since then I realized I have lots of basics to pair these with so when they popped up on TRR, I purchased them quickly
> 
> View attachment 3572043


They're absolutely gorgeous, authenticplease!!!


----------



## averagejoe

authenticplease said:


> I procrastinated too long when these originally came out, since then I realized I have lots of basics to pair these with so when they popped up on TRR, I purchased them quickly
> 
> View attachment 3572043


Wow! The heel looks really cool! Congratulations!


----------



## ryns

An impulse buying attack


----------



## ryns

Oops sorry the picture did not load


----------



## crisbac

ryns said:


> Oops sorry the picture did not load


It's so beautiful, ryns!  Big congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks, Crisbac & NotsoAverageJoe



ryns said:


> Oops sorry the picture did not load



I adore your impulse purchase. I would love to see a mid shot with your bag


----------



## SugarHazard

Monster wallet with Straus Crystal eyes.


----------



## averagejoe

SugarHazard said:


> Monster wallet with Straus Crystal eyes.


Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

SugarHazard said:


> Monster wallet with Straus Crystal eyes.


It's lovely!  Congrats, SugarHazard!


----------



## serenityneow

Fendi 3Baguette in Light Gray.


----------



## averagejoe

serenityneow said:


> Fendi 3Baguette in Light Gray.
> View attachment 3582986


Beautiful! 

I love playing with the lock on this bag. It has such an ingenious design.


----------



## Kenneth T

I have to share this because I have a big smile on my face when my SA show me


----------



## alisonanna

new dotcom bag in December
new Strap You yesterday


----------



## averagejoe

Kenneth T said:


> View attachment 3583814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to share this because I have a big smile on my face when my SA show me


That is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

alisonanna said:


> new dotcom bag in December
> new Strap You yesterday



It's a gorgeous colour, it is burgundy? I'm looking on my phone and pics aren't always as clear. The colour looks great with the blue charm and of course the strap you [emoji4]


----------



## SugarHazard

Thanks you guys! The wallet is super cute. I stroke the crystal eyes every time I pull it out. Sorry about the typo. Meant to type Strass not Straus. Lol. Oops.


----------



## FendiFiend

CorleoneQueen said:


> Found this beauty on yesterday short trip, Fendi 3Jours Mini in Magenta with grey lining   With her monster bug pal Oret who just arrived today.
> 
> N many thanx for every before n after shared joy from all of u my fellow TPF'ers



Do you still find yourself wearing the 3jours with your bag bug now? I ask because I just got mine.


----------



## solitudelove

Kenneth T said:


> View attachment 3583814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to share this because I have a big smile on my face when my SA show me


This is so cute!! I love it!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Kenneth T said:


> View attachment 3583814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to share this because I have a big smile on my face when my SA show me


Fits you perfectly!


----------



## anasanfran

My first Fendi,,,preloved from Fashionphile but great condition. Large Twins Tote, I have been wanting this bag for the longest and not really into used bags but discontinued made me do it.


----------



## crisbac

anasanfran said:


> My first Fendi,,,preloved from Fashionphile but great condition. Large Twins Tote, I have been wanting this bag for the longest and not really into used bags but discontinued made me do it.
> View attachment 3621822


Congratulations, anasanfran!  I love the handles with the metal Fendi logo in this bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## scarletambience

This little beauty came home with me


----------



## crisbac

scarletambience said:


> This little beauty came home with me


Big congrats, scarletambience! It's stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

scarletambience said:


> This little beauty came home with me


Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## memo.alive

ryns said:


> Oops sorry the picture did not load


Ugh, seeing your amazing strap is making me impatient to get one I've put my eye on for a while (it hasn't arrived at stores in my country).

That's one kick ass strap, post pics of it in action!


----------



## authenticplease

anasanfran said:


> My first Fendi,,,preloved from Fashionphile but great condition. Large Twins Tote, I have been wanting this bag for the longest and not really into used bags but discontinued made me do it.
> View attachment 3621822



Such a wonderful size....and I love the practicality of the double handles & strap combo


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just ordered a preloved Fashionphile mini 3jours in pink that I wanted to share with you all. I don't receive it until Monday but I was too excited to wait until this Monday to share. But then I saw a red one also that I fell in love with. I'm now so undetermined.  I hope I LOVE the pink when I get it.  I am posting the pink that I purchased and am also posting the red to see what you guys think.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I forgot to mention with the above post that I really don't know what the true color of pink is IRL. On some websites the pink looks more subdued. I do know that the actual red is more subdued like brick red.


----------



## memo.alive

Sunshine mama said:


> I forgot to mention with the above post that I really don't know what the true color of pink is IRL. On some websites the pink looks more subdued. I do know that the actual red is more subdued like brick red.


Don't sweat it! Usually luxury brands handle very beautiful shades, and even if the shade of pink is more light, I think that actually could work in your favor, since if the color turns out to be lighter it is actually more neutral, which is always a good thing outfitwise.

And well, I know what you mean, you see one thing, fall in love, order it and then, as if a cruel joke from destiny you run into something that caught your eye as well, I personally think things happen for a reason and if you ended up ordering the pink one is because it was meant to happen that way, and if you're still falling for the red one, perhaps the future holds a beautiful red bag for you.

Sending lots of light your way and the best wish so you fall even harder for your new bag when you see it for the first time !


----------



## Sunshine mama

memo.alive said:


> Don't sweat it! Usually luxury brands handle very beautiful shades, and even if the shade of pink is more light, I think that actually could work in your favor, since if the color turns out to be lighter it is actually more neutral, which is always a good thing outfitwise.
> 
> And well, I know what you mean, you see one thing, fall in love, order it and then, as if a cruel joke from destiny you run into something that caught your eye as well, I personally think things happen for a reason and if you ended up ordering the pink one is because it was meant to happen that way, and if you're still falling for the red one, perhaps the future holds a beautiful red bag for you.
> 
> Sending lots of light your way and the best wish so you fall even harder for your new bag when you see it for the first time !


Awwww! Thank you so much for such lovely and positive words! I don't know who you are but you are now one of my best friends in my head!! I just love how you think so effortlessly positively. Thank you again my friend!


----------



## crisbac

Sunshine mama said:


> I just ordered a preloved Fashionphile mini 3jours in pink that I wanted to share with you all. I don't receive it until Monday but I was too excited to wait until this Monday to share. But then I saw a red one also that I fell in love with. I'm now so undetermined.  I hope I LOVE the pink when I get it.  I am posting the pink that I purchased and am also posting the red to see what you guys think.


I love the pink one, especially because of the details in other colors.  Please, post a reveal when you receive it if possible!


----------



## Sunshine mama

crisbac said:


> I love the pink one, especially because of the details in other colors.  Please, post a reveal when you receive it if possible!


Thank you! And YES! I will do a reveal!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! And YES! I will do a reveal!


Here is the reveal. I am having second thoughts though.  It is a beautiful bag but it's too(light) pink. I think I needed a darker pink. BTW this bag from Fashionphile is immaculate...like new! More perfect than bags I got brand new from LV.


----------



## averagejoe

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is the reveal. I am having second thoughts though.  It is a beautiful bag but it's too(light) pink. I think I needed a darker pink. BTW this bag from Fashionphile is immaculate...like new! More perfect than bags I got brand new from LV.


Beautiful colour! How appropriate for Spring!


----------



## crisbac

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is the reveal. I am having second thoughts though.  It is a beautiful bag but it's too(light) pink. I think I needed a darker pink. BTW this bag from Fashionphile is immaculate...like new! More perfect than bags I got brand new from LV.


Gorgeous! I love the color!  I agree with averagejoe, perfect for Spring and Summer!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Kan I bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful colour! How appropriate for Spring!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

crisbac said:


> Gorgeous! I love the color!  I agree with averagejoe, perfect for Spring and Summer!


Thank you


----------



## solitudelove

shopgirl bb said:


> Kan I bag


This is beautiful!!! I love the detail around the bag and the clasp!


----------



## crisbac

shopgirl bb said:


> Kan I bag


So pretty!  Big congrats, shopgirl bb!


----------



## averagejoe

shopgirl bb said:


> Kan I bag


Looks so pretty, like a fancy French pastry! Adorable!


----------



## a.little.luxe

I love this current collection!


----------



## crisbac

christined123 said:


> View attachment 3670620
> 
> 
> I love this current collection!


They are so beautiful, christined123!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is the reveal. I am having second thoughts though.  It is a beautiful bag but it's too(light) pink. I think I needed a darker pink. BTW this bag from Fashionphile is immaculate...like new! More perfect than bags I got brand new from LV.


Adorable little bag.  Love the pink colour


----------



## loves

[emoji170] loving this charm so much


----------



## crisbac

loves said:


> [emoji170] loving this charm so much
> View attachment 3671799


So beautiful, loves!  And great idea!


----------



## loves

thank you dear crisbac!
it is kind of heavy on the wrist though. oh how we suffer for fashion!


crisbac said:


> So beautiful, loves!  And great idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Adorable little bag.  Love the pink colour


Thank you!


----------



## crisbac

loves said:


> thank you dear crisbac!
> it is kind of heavy on the wrist though. oh how we suffer for fashion!


So true, dear loves!


----------



## authenticplease

Sunshine mama said:


> I just ordered a preloved Fashionphile mini 3jours in pink that I wanted to share with you all. I don't receive it until Monday but I was too excited to wait until this Monday to share. But then I saw a red one also that I fell in love with. I'm now so undetermined.  I hope I LOVE the pink when I get it.  I am posting the pink that I purchased and am also posting the red to see what you guys think.


I adore this bag.....and I can't wait to hear what you decide. Keep us posted


----------



## Sunshine mama

authenticplease said:


> I adore this bag.....and I can't wait to hear what you decide. Keep us posted



Hi. After a long and torturous deliberation, I returned the pink and bought the red bag. And I am happy that I did. My reasoning was that since I did not want to keep both the bags, I chose the red one because it seemed to me to be more of a neutral than the pink one. The pink bag was so beautiful to look at, but I would use the red more often. I did a quick comparison of the two colors on youtube. I wish I had more knowledge of the mini 3jours before I purchased these, and there weren't any videos that I could find, so I made one for those who may need to see a video.


----------



## Ice24

First posting in Fendi thread 
my first FendI Karlito woc.. absolutely in love


----------



## crisbac

Ice24 said:


> First posting in Fendi thread
> my first FendI Karlito woc.. absolutely in love
> View attachment 3689186


It's absolutely adorable! And so chic!  Huge congrats, Ice24!


----------



## Ice24

crisbac said:


> It's absolutely adorable! And so chic!  Huge congrats, Ice24!


Thank you  was looking for awhile and finally found him


----------



## Flip88

loves said:


> [emoji170] loving this charm so much
> View attachment 3671799


Beautiful


----------



## serenityneow

Fendi Selleria Anna in rosso.  She's sumptuous .
View attachment 3690955

View attachment 3690956


----------



## Sunshine mama

icydipndots said:


> brand new 3jours mini with my new bag
> 
> May I ask how the wear and tear of this bag is?


----------



## Sunshine mama

CorleoneQueen said:


> A sweet pink blush duo tone with yellow lining 3Jours Mini


Beautiful bag and lovely color. May I ask how the wear and tear is with this bag?


----------



## crisbac

serenityneow said:


> Fendi Selleria Anna in rosso.  She's sumptuous .
> View attachment 3690955
> 
> View attachment 3690956


I love the Selleria Anna! And yours is fabulous!  Huge congrats, serenityneow!


----------



## serenityneow

crisbac said:


> I love the Selleria Anna! And yours is fabulous!  Huge congrats, serenityneow!



Thank you.  It really is a special bag.  I can't stop gazing at it.


----------



## StefaniJoy

This is my first FENDI purchase and I'm super excited about her!! This is the By The Way bag in the small size in the super chic edgy neutral CARBONE color [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

StefaniJoy said:


> This is my first FENDI purchase and I'm super excited about her!! This is the By The Way bag in the small size in the super chic edgy neutral CARBONE color [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3694900
> View attachment 3694901
> View attachment 3694902
> View attachment 3694903
> View attachment 3694904


Congratulations on your first Fendi!


----------



## StefaniJoy

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your first Fendi!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## crisbac

StefaniJoy said:


> This is my first FENDI purchase and I'm super excited about her!! This is the By The Way bag in the small size in the super chic edgy neutral CARBONE color [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3694900
> View attachment 3694901
> View attachment 3694902
> View attachment 3694903
> View attachment 3694904


Huge congrats, StefaniJoy! Perfect color combo!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

StefaniJoy said:


> This is my first FENDI purchase and I'm super excited about her!! This is the By The Way bag in the small size in the super chic edgy neutral CARBONE color [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694900
> View attachment 3694901
> View attachment 3694902
> View attachment 3694903
> View attachment 3694904



Congrats! It looks super chic and super functional! I was also thinking about the BTW bag as my first fendi but I ended up getting the mini 3jours. It was super hard to decide! Enjoy your bag !!!!!


----------



## Bambieee

Vintage Pequin wallet


----------



## kawaii7

I got these two from nordstorm  from my husband and babies. The bag came in a bit late and without a box  ???? from nordstorm online :'( the strap and wallet were bought in store seattle nordstorm.
We just moved from NYC to Seattle in Oct Still sad that there is no flag ship store here -_-. Nordstorm is as good as it gets T.................T but a girl there told me there is a sale coming with fendi in nordstorm next few days hopefully I can grab my hands on some stuff


----------



## authenticplease

kawaii7 said:


> I got these two from nordstorm  from my husband and babies. The bag came in a bit late and without a box  ???? from nordstorm online :'( the strap and wallet were bought in store seattle nordstorm.
> We just moved from NYC to Seattle in Oct Still sad that there is no flag ship store here -_-. Nordstorm is as good as it gets T.................T but a girl there told me there is a sale coming with fendi in nordstorm next few days hopefully I can grab my hands on some stuff



What beautiful additions!! You said from your husband and babies, where they Mother's Day gifts?  If so, what delightful goodies to receive

I adore Nordstrom too but everytime I make an online Fendi purchase, it never gets sent with a box. Thankfully the SAs at my local Fendi boutique are nice enough to provide me with one if needed.


----------



## Selenet

My newest addition: Fendi backpack! 

I bought it from the flagship store in Rome but didn't get a box...


----------



## crisbac

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3717380
> 
> My newest addition: Fendi backpack!
> 
> I bought it from the flagship store in Rome but didn't get a box...


It's absolutely gorgeous! Love the flowers!  Big congrats, Selenet!


----------



## Selenet

crisbac said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous! Love the flowers!  Big congrats, Selenet!


Thank you crisbac! It's my bag for the summer season!


----------



## Baikinman

My first fendi item.


----------



## crisbac

Baikinman said:


> My first fendi item.
> View attachment 3725225


Huge congrats, Baikinman! It's so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Tarochan

Happy


----------



## Tarochan

Happy Spring time! I love my dotcom so much! Been carrying it to work and play--it fits everything.


----------



## crisbac

Tarochan said:


> Happy Spring time! I love my dotcom so much! Been carrying it to work and play--it fits everything.


Everything is gorgeous!  Great pic btw!  Big congrats, Tarochan!


----------



## BlueCherry

Tarochan said:


> Happy Spring time! I love my dotcom so much! Been carrying it to work and play--it fits everything.



Gorgeous bag and beautifully accessorised too [emoji4]


----------



## cookieluv

I just picked up my first Fendi bag - a mini Kan I in python. I also grabbed a fruit charm because I couldn't resist how cute and soft it was! I'll probably throw it on my Chanel bags and hope Coco doesn't roll around in her grave too vigorously


----------



## alisonanna

^ wow I love that!

Here is my mini double baguette with ruffles - so cute - my iPhone 7 fits too!
Black and peach


----------



## crisbac

cookieluv said:


> I just picked up my first Fendi bag - a mini Kan I in python. I also grabbed a fruit charm because I couldn't resist how cute and soft it was! I'll probably throw it on my Chanel bags and hope Coco doesn't roll around in her grave too vigorously
> 
> View attachment 3725710
> View attachment 3725711
> 
> View attachment 3725712
> View attachment 3725713


Fabulous Kan I!  And the fruit charm is perfect!  Great additions, cookieluv! Big congrats!


----------



## crisbac

alisonanna said:


> ^ wow I love that!
> 
> Here is my mini double baguette with ruffles - so cute - my iPhone 7 fits too!
> Black and peach


Love your Baguette, alisonanna!  So chic! Huge congrats!


----------



## BlueCherry

alisonanna said:


> ^ wow I love that!
> 
> Here is my mini double baguette with ruffles - so cute - my iPhone 7 fits too!
> Black and peach



Fabulous bag and love the ruffles


----------



## mzbaglady1

Two little Hypnoteyes. Woc one black one pink. Can't wait to wear these adorable little monster's.


----------



## crisbac

mzbaglady1 said:


> Two little Hypnoteyes. Woc one black one pink. Can't wait to wear these adorable little monster's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731192
> View attachment 3731193
> View attachment 3731194
> View attachment 3731195


They are adorable! So cute together!  Huge congrats, mzbaglady1!


----------



## melsig

Tarochan said:


> Happy Spring time! I love my dotcom so much! Been carrying it to work and play--it fits everything.



I love the eye-popping color of the Strap You!


----------



## shihfan

Bought this cutie on my trip to Florence - where fendis are made!


----------



## crisbac

shihfan said:


> View attachment 3733981
> View attachment 3733982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this cutie on my trip to Florence - where fendis are made!


So cute!  And from Florence!  Congratulations, shihfan!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Lucked out in the Summer sales this weekend with 50%off. This is my first Fendi bag and charm. Loving this mini size bag and it's compartments.


----------



## crisbac

chubbyshopper said:


> View attachment 3735560
> 
> 
> Lucked out in the Summer sales this weekend with 50%off. This is my first Fendi bag and charm. Loving this mini size bag and it's compartments.


Gorgeous additions! And the Mum charm is so cute!  Congratulations, chubbyshopper!


----------



## shihfan

chubbyshopper said:


> View attachment 3735560
> 
> 
> Lucked out in the Summer sales this weekend with 50%off. This is my first Fendi bag and charm. Loving this mini size bag and it's compartments.


can't believe you got this on sale !!! great deal! beautiful and unique neutrals!


----------



## theclassic

Tarochan said:


> Happy Spring time! I love my dotcom so much! Been carrying it to work and play--it fits everything.



WOW!!!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Perfect Day

chubbyshopper said:


> View attachment 3735560
> 
> 
> Lucked out in the Summer sales this weekend with 50%off. This is my first Fendi bag and charm. Loving this mini size bag and it's compartments.


Fabulous


----------



## mzbaglady1

Fendi hearts.


----------



## KittieKelly

Funny lil dude


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> Funny lil dude
> View attachment 3765405



So cute! Love the little studs!


----------



## averagejoe

KittieKelly said:


> Funny lil dude
> View attachment 3765405


That is adorable! Even has a hint of a smile!


----------



## KittieKelly

averagejoe said:


> That is adorable! Even has a hint of a smile!


Yes he does! When the SA brought him out I had to chuckle, he is sooo cute! I wish he was a little doll then I can dress him and play with him


----------



## crisbac

mzbaglady1 said:


> Fendi hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764494


So lovely!  Big congrats, mzbaglady1!


----------



## crisbac

KittieKelly said:


> Funny lil dude
> View attachment 3765405


Aww! It's so cute!!  Really adorable, KittieKelly!  Enjoy!


----------



## KittieKelly

crisbac said:


> Aww! It's so cute!!  Really adorable, KittieKelly!  Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

These came today 
Micro peek-a-boo and mink mini strap-you
I intended to wear the mini strap-you on the micro bags but it seems to overpower it? and one side was hard to put on because of the leather strap, so I might use the mini strap for my larger Fendi's instead, bummer 
For those wondering about the mini straps, it is short, for hand held bags only IMO, not for shoulder carrying


----------



## melsig

KittieKelly said:


> These came today
> Micro peek-a-boo and mink mini strap-you
> I intended to wear the mini strap-you on the micro bags but it seems to overpower it? and one side was hard to put on because of the leather strap, so I might use the mini strap for my larger Fendi's instead, bummer
> For those wondering about the mini straps, it is short, for hand held bags only IMO, not for shoulder carrying
> View attachment 3768541
> View attachment 3768542



Thanks for the info on the mini Strap You.  Love that Micro Peek-a-boo!  I agree about the strap, but I'm sure it looks great on a bigger bag!


----------



## averagejoe

KittieKelly said:


> These came today
> Micro peek-a-boo and mink mini strap-you
> I intended to wear the mini strap-you on the micro bags but it seems to overpower it? and one side was hard to put on because of the leather strap, so I might use the mini strap for my larger Fendi's instead, bummer
> For those wondering about the mini straps, it is short, for hand held bags only IMO, not for shoulder carrying
> View attachment 3768541
> View attachment 3768542


It looks cute with it, but because the original handle is attached differently on both ends, it will look a bit awkward when you carry the bag with the StrapYou. However, if you let the StrapYou just dangle (instead of using it as a handle), it will work well as a purse accessory. It looks best dangling the way you already have it in the first picture with part of the strap behind the bag.


----------



## KittieKelly

averagejoe said:


> It looks cute with it, but because the original handle is attached differently on both ends, it will look a bit awkward when you carry the bag with the StrapYou. However, if you let the StrapYou just dangle (instead of using it as a handle), it will work well as a purse accessory. It looks best dangling the way you already have it in the first picture with part of the strap behind the bag.


I think I will do that, this way I still get to wear it on the micro 
They need to make "micro" straps now  
That would be soooo cute!!


----------



## averagejoe

KittieKelly said:


> I think I will do that, this way I still get to wear it on the micro
> They need to make "micro" straps now
> That would be soooo cute!!


Micro straps may be too short to be functional. Maybe micro straps should be wristlet straps. Wouldn't that be an idea!


----------



## KittieKelly

averagejoe said:


> Micro straps may be too short to be functional. Maybe micro straps should be wristlet straps. Wouldn't that be an idea!


Good idea!! in mink!! yummy!


----------



## mzbaglady1

crisbac said:


> So lovely!  Big congrats, mzbaglady1!


Awww thank you so much crisbac


----------



## SunBunny

KittieKelly said:


> These came today
> Micro peek-a-boo and mink mini strap-you
> I intended to wear the mini strap-you on the micro bags but it seems to overpower it? and one side was hard to put on because of the leather strap, so I might use the mini strap for my larger Fendi's instead, bummer
> For those wondering about the mini straps, it is short, for hand held bags only IMO, not for shoulder carrying
> View attachment 3768541
> View attachment 3768542



Omg your micro bag is too cute!!


----------



## crisbac

KittieKelly said:


> These came today
> Micro peek-a-boo and mink mini strap-you
> I intended to wear the mini strap-you on the micro bags but it seems to overpower it? and one side was hard to put on because of the leather strap, so I might use the mini strap for my larger Fendi's instead, bummer
> For those wondering about the mini straps, it is short, for hand held bags only IMO, not for shoulder carrying
> View attachment 3768541
> View attachment 3768542


Big congrats, KittieKelly!  Love the mini StrapYou and the micro Peekaboo!  Btw, I agree with @averagejoe about leaving the StrapYou dangling.


----------



## authenticplease

Bought these from NAP.....




They may have a fraternal twin awaiting delivery :ninja:


----------



## authenticplease

mzbaglady1 said:


> Fendi hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764494



I have admiring this cute little WOC online.....hope to see some mod shots


----------



## Priscillalim

My first Fendi purchase and I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Priscillalim said:


> My first Fendi purchase and I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773595
> View attachment 3773596
> View attachment 3773597



That's just GORGEOUS!! Congratulations! I was eyeing that one too but I didn't think it came in yet for the season. I'm jealous! Wear her in good health!! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## BlueCherry

Priscillalim said:


> My first Fendi purchase and I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773595
> View attachment 3773596
> View attachment 3773597



Congratulations on such a beauty for your first Fendi


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> View attachment 3773317
> 
> 
> Bought these from NAP.....
> 
> View attachment 3773318
> 
> 
> They may have a fraternal twin awaiting delivery :ninja:


Love, love, love, dear authenticplease!!  They are wonderful!! That shade goes so well with everything! Huge congrats!!


----------



## crisbac

Priscillalim said:


> My first Fendi purchase and I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773595
> View attachment 3773596
> View attachment 3773597


Congratulations on your first Fendi, Priscillalim!  It's a real beauty!


----------



## KittieKelly

Picked this cutie up for half price at Barneys New York 
Shearling monster large backpack


----------



## crisbac

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3774444
> 
> 
> Picked this cutie up for half price at Barneys New York
> Shearling monster large backpack


Fantastic find, KittieKelly!  Big congrats!


----------



## melsig

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3774444
> 
> 
> Picked this cutie up for half price at Barneys New York
> Shearling monster large backpack



I never actually wear backpacks, so I've desperately avoided the Fendi backpacks - but I ADORE this!  Such a great design.  Great catch!


----------



## KittieKelly

crisbac said:


> Fantastic find, KittieKelly!  Big congrats!


Thank you, I couldn't resist. They have a few more left if anyone is interested


----------



## KittieKelly

melsig said:


> I never actually wear backpacks, so I've desperately avoided the Fendi backpacks - but I ADORE this!  Such a great design.  Great catch!


I'm not into backpacks either, but yep they are too cute to resist! I have the smaller black one too
They're good for the summer, but feel really weird with a jacket, so their my summer buddies only


----------



## denimcococabas

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3774444
> 
> 
> Picked this cutie up for half price at Barneys New York
> Shearling monster large backpack



Super adorable, congrats on the deal and enjoy!


----------



## solitudelove

Priscillalim said:


> My first Fendi purchase and I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773595
> View attachment 3773596
> View attachment 3773597


LOVE this bag!!!!! It's so beautiful! Is it with snake skin? Congratulations on getting your first Fendi!


----------



## Bag-love

Priscillalim said:


> My first Fendi purchase and I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773595
> View attachment 3773596
> View attachment 3773597


That is beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bag-love

KittieKelly said:


> These came today
> Micro peek-a-boo and mink mini strap-you
> I intended to wear the mini strap-you on the micro bags but it seems to overpower it? and one side was hard to put on because of the leather strap, so I might use the mini strap for my larger Fendi's instead, bummer
> For those wondering about the mini straps, it is short, for hand held bags only IMO, not for shoulder carrying
> View attachment 3768541
> View attachment 3768542


Thanks for the info!! Love the peek a boo


----------



## Bag-love

mzbaglady1 said:


> Two little Hypnoteyes. Woc one black one pink. Can't wait to wear these adorable little monster's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731192
> View attachment 3731193
> View attachment 3731194
> View attachment 3731195


Very cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Angel1219

I'd like to share the newest addition to my family  Color is Brownie and Mint Green with snakeskin panel. 
I've developed an unhealthy obsession with Peekaboos this year...and I don't want a cure! Currently plotting my next purchase....


----------



## averagejoe

Angel1219 said:


> I'd like to share the newest addition to my family  Color is Brownie and Mint Green with snakeskin panel.
> I've developed an unhealthy obsession with Peekaboos this year...and I don't want a cure! Currently plotting my next purchase....
> View attachment 3800760


WOW! I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## Angel1219

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I love it! Congratulations!



Thank you AJ!


----------



## crisbac

Angel1219 said:


> I'd like to share the newest addition to my family  Color is Brownie and Mint Green with snakeskin panel.
> I've developed an unhealthy obsession with Peekaboos this year...and I don't want a cure! Currently plotting my next purchase....
> View attachment 3800760


Aww!  Love your Fendi Witch!  And the Peekaboo... perfect, fabulous color! So versatile and chic, Angel1219!  Enjoy!


----------



## Angel1219

crisbac said:


> Aww!  Love your Fendi Witch!  And the Peekaboo... perfect, fabulous color! So versatile and chic, Angel1219!  Enjoy!


 
Thank you crisbac! I went in for a wrappy then they brought out the witch and it was literally hook, line, and sinker . I couldn't say no!


----------



## Bag-love

Angel1219 said:


> I'd like to share the newest addition to my family  Color is Brownie and Mint Green with snakeskin panel.
> I've developed an unhealthy obsession with Peekaboos this year...and I don't want a cure! Currently plotting my next purchase....
> View attachment 3800760


Wow!! Beautiful!! Enjoy!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Angel1219 said:


> I'd like to share the newest addition to my family  Color is Brownie and Mint Green with snakeskin panel.
> I've developed an unhealthy obsession with Peekaboos this year...and I don't want a cure! Currently plotting my next purchase....
> View attachment 3800760



Congratulations it’s gorgeous and love the way it’s accessorised. Is it a mini size?


----------



## Angel1219

Bag-love said:


> Wow!! Beautiful!! Enjoy!!



Thanks Bag-love!



BigCherry said:


> Congratulations it’s gorgeous and love the way it’s accessorised. Is it a mini size?



Hi Cherry! Thank you and this is the Regular size and has tons of room inside.  I'm currently awaiting delivery of a large size from Trendlee. If our authenticators give me the green light I'll upload soon


----------



## aundria17

My new Kan I bag....


----------



## authenticplease

aundria17 said:


> My new Kan I bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802938



Gorgeous bag, aundria17!  Please share your thoughts on day to day use and wear.....I love a flap Fendi and have been drooling over this style


----------



## authenticplease

Angel1219 said:


> I'd like to share the newest addition to my family  Color is Brownie and Mint Green with snakeskin panel.
> I've developed an unhealthy obsession with Peekaboos this year...and I don't want a cure! Currently plotting my next purchase....
> View attachment 3800760


I'm just  over your new additions......the colors are gorgeous, unexpected but stunning together and quite addictive!


----------



## authenticplease

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3774444
> 
> 
> Picked this cutie up for half price at Barneys New York
> Shearling monster large backpack



I adore your indulgence, KittieKelly!  The fendi fur combos are so stunning, I can see why this came home with you


----------



## authenticplease

I have been 'lovin' the loafer' life this summer so I picked up a couple to add to the fall/winter rotation




And I couldn't resist the fun pink shearling.....





And a family shot.....


----------



## mzbaglady1

Bag-love said:


> That is beautiful!! Congrats!!


Thanks Bag-love.


----------



## KittieKelly

authenticplease said:


> I adore your indulgence, KittieKelly!  The fendi fur combos are so stunning, I can see why this came home with you


Thank you!! And I love your loafers! especially the pink sheepy ones


----------



## aundria17

aundria17 said:


> My new Kan I bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802938





authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous bag, aundria17!  Please share your thoughts on day to day use and wear.....I love a flap Fendi and have been drooling over this style


I will report in after a few weeks and let you know my thoughts !


----------



## Angel1219

authenticplease said:


> I'm just  over your new additions......the colors are gorgeous, unexpected but stunning together and quite addictive!



Awww you're such a doll, thank you dear! I like to push the boundaries at times


----------



## L4lou

aundria17 said:


> My new Kan I bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802938


Stunning! It's great to see more of these styles trickling in! 


authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous bag, aundria17!  Please share your thoughts on day to day use and wear.....I love a flap Fendi and have been drooling over this style


I second this! So close to pulling the trigger on this bag!


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> I have been 'lovin' the loafer' life this summer so I picked up a couple to add to the fall/winter rotation
> 
> View attachment 3802969
> 
> 
> And I couldn't resist the fun pink shearling.....
> 
> View attachment 3802970
> 
> 
> 
> And a family shot.....
> 
> View attachment 3802968


They are so pretty, love the colors!!!  Huge congrats , dear authenticplease!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Angel1219 said:


> I'd like to share the newest addition to my family  Color is Brownie and Mint Green with snakeskin panel.
> I've developed an unhealthy obsession with Peekaboos this year...and I don't want a cure! Currently plotting my next purchase....
> View attachment 3800760


Just beyond fabulous


----------



## hennifer

Had issues with these low sneakers so went today to try on a bigger size. Not the easiest to put on because I don't want to crease these but they are so amazing I had to keep them! 

Also got the toiletry bag and monster scarf for the wife. 

I think the tote or peek a boo bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
will be next for her.


----------



## solitudelove

Priscillalim said:


> My first Fendi purchase and I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773595
> View attachment 3773596
> View attachment 3773597


Love!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## authenticplease

hennifer said:


> Had issues with these low sneakers so went today to try on a bigger size. Not the easiest to put on because I don't want to crease these but they are so amazing I had to keep them!
> 
> Also got the toiletry bag and monster scarf for the wife.
> 
> I think the tote or peek a boo bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805712
> View attachment 3805712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be next for her.




I think your sneakers are amazing too!  I would love to see a mod shot when you take them for a spin

And how awesome that you purchased items for your DW.....very fun choices  I'm certain they will get lots of wear


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3774444
> 
> 
> Picked this cutie up for half price at Barneys New York
> Shearling monster large backpack


Just fabulous


----------



## theclassic

authenticplease said:


> I have been 'lovin' the loafer' life this summer so I picked up a couple to add to the fall/winter rotation
> 
> View attachment 3802969
> 
> 
> And I couldn't resist the fun pink shearling.....
> 
> View attachment 3802970
> 
> 
> 
> And a family shot.....
> 
> View attachment 3802968



OMG LOVE


----------



## theclassic

L


Angel1219 said:


> I'd like to share the newest addition to my family  Color is Brownie and Mint Green with snakeskin panel.
> I've developed an unhealthy obsession with Peekaboos this year...and I don't want a cure! Currently plotting my next purchase....
> View attachment 3800760



Love this!! Congrats!


----------



## Angel1219

Large Black with matte black hardware


----------



## crisbac

Angel1219 said:


> View attachment 3809934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Black with matte black hardware


Big congrats, Angel1219! Your Peekaboo is stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## ungela914

My peekaboo! [emoji4]


----------



## crisbac

ungela914 said:


> My peekaboo! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810164


Congratulations, ungela914! It's so adorable!


----------



## Angel1219

crisbac said:


> Big congrats, Angel1219! Your Peekaboo is stunning!  Enjoy!


Thank you dear!  I surely will


----------



## Angel1219

ungela914 said:


> My peekaboo! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810164



What a cutie, I love the whipstitch! Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

ungela914 said:


> My peekaboo! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810164


I love the sides! Congratulations!


----------



## mk1997

Beautiful!!


----------



## shoyukoto

This is mine.
I just got it from a different owner. I'm just awaiting authentication and fix him up a bit. 0:


----------



## melsig

Angel1219 said:


> View attachment 3809934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Black with matte black hardware



Ooh, I really like the matte black hardware!


----------



## melsig

ungela914 said:


> My peekaboo! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810164



Whipstitch is still my fave - love it!


----------



## Angel1219

melsig said:


> Ooh, I really like the matte black hardware!


 I know! It's subtle yet striking, and thank you


----------



## StefaniJoy

My new BY THE WAY in Grey Powder with Bordeaux handles [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3822667


----------



## BlueCherry

StefaniJoy said:


> My new BY THE WAY in Grey Powder with Bordeaux handles [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822667



 it’s gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## StefaniJoy

BigCherry said:


> it’s gorgeous [emoji4]



Thank you [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## StefaniJoy

BigCherry said:


> it’s gorgeous [emoji4]



Thank you! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## crisbac

StefaniJoy said:


> My new BY THE WAY in Grey Powder with Bordeaux handles [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822667


Huge congrats, StefaniJoy! Fabulous color combo!


----------



## StefaniJoy

crisbac said:


> Huge congrats, StefaniJoy! Fabulous color combo!



Thank you!! [emoji3][emoji3]purchasing new handbags is the BEST! [emoji6]


----------



## crisbac

StefaniJoy said:


> Thank you!! [emoji3][emoji3]purchasing new handbags is the BEST! [emoji6]


The BEST indeed!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

So, I actually exchanged my Grey BY THE WAY for this beauty in the ENGLISH ROSE color. I can't stop looking at it. It's basically the color Mauve with black handles and a grey charm.


----------



## crisbac

StefaniJoy said:


> So, I actually exchanged my Grey BY THE WAY for this beauty in the ENGLISH ROSE color. I can't stop looking at it. It's basically the color Mauve with black handles and a grey charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827231
> View attachment 3827232


It's stunning!  Love that color combo!  Huge congrats, StefaniJoy!


----------



## melsig

StefaniJoy said:


> So, I actually exchanged my Grey BY THE WAY for this beauty in the ENGLISH ROSE color. I can't stop looking at it. It's basically the color Mauve with black handles and a grey charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827231
> View attachment 3827232



That color combination is beautiful!


----------



## StefaniJoy

crisbac said:


> It's stunning!  Love that color combo!  Huge congrats, StefaniJoy!



Thank you so much! Honestly, this bag is so gorgeous in ANY color! I usually stick with neutrals, but I just loved this fun color with the black/grey combo. [emoji175]


----------



## StefaniJoy

melsig said:


> That color combination is beautiful!



Thank you, I'm totally psyched [emoji175]


----------



## BagLadyT

StefaniJoy said:


> So, I actually exchanged my Grey BY THE WAY for this beauty in the ENGLISH ROSE color. I can't stop looking at it. It's basically the color Mauve with black handles and a grey charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827231
> View attachment 3827232



Gorgeous! Is this the mini or the small?


----------



## StefaniJoy

BagLadyT said:


> Gorgeous! Is this the mini or the small?



Thank you! She is the small size.


----------



## rowy65

Love my new mini peekaboo in Bordeaux


----------



## Designerhbgirl

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3831514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new mini peekaboo in Bordeaux


So cute! Love this color!


----------



## rowy65

Designerhbgirl said:


> So cute! Love this color!


Thanks so much.  I was torn between this and grey.  I think I made the right choice


----------



## BagLadyT

My mom's new addition. Feeling a bit jelly of her, lol!!!


----------



## crisbac

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3844392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom's new addition. Feeling a bit jelly of her, lol!!!


It's fabulous!  Huge congrats to your mom!


----------



## BagLadyT

crisbac said:


> It's fabulous!  Huge congrats to your mom!


Thank you friend!!


----------



## LaurenMichelle

My first designer bag!!! Picked her up in Miami this weekend and my husband selected the charm   it was definitely hard to narrow things down but this was a nice combo of ability to be dressed up or down and the charm gives it a whimsical touch. Thoughts???


----------



## melsig

LaurenMichelle said:


> My first designer bag!!! Picked her up in Miami this weekend and my husband selected the charm   it was definitely hard to narrow things down but this was a nice combo of ability to be dressed up or down and the charm gives it a whimsical touch. Thoughts???
> 
> View attachment 3854150
> View attachment 3854152
> View attachment 3854151



Congrats!!  Your Kan-I is beautiful, and I think the charm does give it a different look.


----------



## rowy65

LaurenMichelle said:


> My first designer bag!!! Picked her up in Miami this weekend and my husband selected the charm   it was definitely hard to narrow things down but this was a nice combo of ability to be dressed up or down and the charm gives it a whimsical touch. Thoughts???
> 
> View attachment 3854150
> 
> View attachment 3854171
> 
> View attachment 3854152
> View attachment 3854151


Totally adorable!  I actually prefer the Kan I in this smaller size and the charm accents it perfectly! Congrats and great mod shots!!!


----------



## Sold_out

My new love ❤️


----------



## mcwee

My latest addition, Kan I in English Rose with my initial charm[emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

mcwee said:


> View attachment 3855480
> 
> My latest addition, Kan I in English Rose with my initial charm[emoji3]



I am really liking this bag lately, yours is in a beautiful colour and the charm is so delicate and classy - I love it! Enjoy


----------



## LaurenMichelle

mcwee said:


> View attachment 3855480
> 
> My latest addition, Kan I in English Rose with my initial charm[emoji3]




Soo cute!!! You should post a pic wearing it

and @Sold_out love your bag too!  apparently that's going to be the new Fendi logo from now on and they are going to be replacing the double Fs with it!

And thank you @melsig and @rowy65 for the compliments!!


----------



## DestinyFate

Sold_out said:


> My new love ❤️


Love the simple striking red. So classic and elegant!


----------



## DestinyFate

I went stud crazy. I saw it once, couldn't get it out of my mind, had to go back to get it! So happy I did!


----------



## Sold_out

Thank you so much @DestinyFate and @LaurenMichelle ❤️
@DestinyFate, congrats for the new purchase!!! So beautiful backpack!


----------



## DestinyFate

Sold_out said:


> Thank you so much @DestinyFate and @LaurenMichelle ❤️
> @DestinyFate, congrats for the new purchase!!! So beautiful backpack!


 Guess what? It's not a backpack! It's a handbag! That's what makes it so unique!


----------



## L4lou

Sold_out said:


> My new love ❤️





mcwee said:


> View attachment 3855480
> 
> My latest addition, Kan I in English Rose with my initial charm[emoji3]


Stunning!  I've been waiting for the Kan I to pick up in popularity, can't wait to get my own now!


----------



## averagejoe

DestinyFate said:


> Guess what? It's not a backpack! It's a handbag! That's what makes it so unique!
> View attachment 3856340


That was unexpected! What a cute handbag!


----------



## mcwee

L4lou said:


> Stunning! [emoji813] I've been waiting for the Kan I to pick up in popularity, can't wait to get my own now!


The top handle match my mini By The Way too[emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

mcwee said:


> The top handle match my mini By The Way too[emoji7]


Adorable!!!!


----------



## rowy65

This is my 3rd try at a peekaboo.  The first was nappa which I felt was too delicate for me which I exchanged for the Selleria.  Only Saks sent me a bag reeking of perfume.  So I had to return that one.  I ended up finding this one from watching YouTube.  It’s grey calfskin with tile hardware.  Pardon the gear, on my way to play golf


----------



## melsig

rowy65 said:


> This is my 3rd try at a peekaboo.  The first was nappa which I felt was too delicate for me which I exchanged for the Selleria.  Only Saks sent me a bag reeking of perfume.  So I had to return that one.  I ended up finding this one from watching YouTube.  It’s grey calfskin with tile hardware.  Pardon the gear, on my way to play golf
> View attachment 3858339
> View attachment 3858340



It's a beautiful grey.  How do you like the tile?


----------



## rowy65

melsig said:


> It's a beautiful grey.  How do you like the tile?


I had quite a few misgivings about especially since all my friends hated it.  IRL, it’s quite lovely and a nice splash of color against the grey


----------



## LaurenMichelle

rowy65 said:


> This is my 3rd try at a peekaboo.  The first was nappa which I felt was too delicate for me which I exchanged for the Selleria.  Only Saks sent me a bag reeking of perfume.  So I had to return that one.  I ended up finding this one from watching YouTube.  It’s grey calfskin with tile hardware.  Pardon the gear, on my way to play golf



I love it!!!   it's a great size.


----------



## rowy65

LaurenMichelle said:


> I love it!!!   it's a great size.


Thanks so much!  I really love it also


----------



## crisbac

LaurenMichelle said:


> My first designer bag!!! Picked her up in Miami this weekend and my husband selected the charm   it was definitely hard to narrow things down but this was a nice combo of ability to be dressed up or down and the charm gives it a whimsical touch. Thoughts???
> 
> View attachment 3854150
> 
> View attachment 3854171
> 
> View attachment 3854152
> View attachment 3854151


It's so adorable, LaurenMichelle! Really cute!  Huge congrats!


----------



## LaurenMichelle

crisbac said:


> It's so adorable, LaurenMichelle! Really cute!  Huge congrats!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## flowerful

Just had to share my joy! Love the scalloped Kan I


----------



## The Davis Woman

mcwee said:


> The top handle match my mini By The Way too[emoji7]


Stunner!


----------



## The Davis Woman

melsig said:


> Whipstitch is still my fave - love it!


I am debating about the whipstitch - it's really beautiful!


----------



## melsig

The Davis Woman said:


> I am debating about the whipstitch - it's really beautiful!


Thank you!  I worried the whipstitch was a little trendy-looking when I bought the bag, but I really like it and am confident now that it will stand the test of time for me.


----------



## LaurenMichelle

flowerful said:


> Just had to share my joy! Love the scalloped Kan I


----------



## StefaniJoy

flowerful said:


> Just had to share my joy! Love the scalloped Kan I



I’m loving this bag! The leather feels amazing! Saw it in Carbon Brown which I might have to get [emoji7]


----------



## pianolize

Gorgeous! And the charm is my favorite!!!


LaurenMichelle said:


> My first designer bag!!! Picked her up in Miami this weekend and my husband selected the charm   it was definitely hard to narrow things down but this was a nice combo of ability to be dressed up or down and the charm gives it a whimsical touch. Thoughts???
> 
> View attachment 3854150
> 
> View attachment 3854171
> 
> View attachment 3854152
> View attachment 3854151


----------



## september1985

I love seeing all the Kan I styles! I pre-ordered this beauty a couple weeks ago to arrive in March! She will be my very first Fendi [emoji173]️


----------



## StefaniJoy

label.hoe said:


> I love seeing all the Kan I styles! I pre-ordered this beauty a couple weeks ago to arrive in March! She will be my very first Fendi [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3875925
> 
> View attachment 3875926



That’s GORGEOUS! The waiting will be torture! [emoji6]


----------



## september1985

yes i’ve never pre-ordered a bag before.


----------



## LaurenMichelle

Got my second Fendi during the Black Friday sales!! On sale on Barneys' website and then Top Cashback was giving an additional %22 cash back which was insane. I love it because it's pretty wearable for everyday


----------



## crisbac

LaurenMichelle said:


> Got my second Fendi during the Black Friday sales!! On sale on Barneys' website and then Top Cashback was giving an additional %22 cash back which was insane. I love it because it's pretty wearable for everyday
> 
> View attachment 3892164
> View attachment 3892166


That's great! Congratulations, LaurenMichelle!


----------



## LaurenMichelle

@crisbac thank you!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my xmas present!! I looked at all different brands with this color & just happened to find this one! I am in LOVE!  Sorry for the blurry pics!!  The sun has just risen. Here is my FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue!!


----------



## crisbac

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Here is my xmas present!! I looked at all different brands with this color & just happened to find this one! I am in LOVE!  Sorry for the blurry pics!!  The sun has just risen. Here is my FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue!!
> 
> View attachment 3899411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899413


Gorgeous Xmas present, lovlouisvuitton!  The color is fabulous!  Huge congrats! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

crisbac said:


> Gorgeous Xmas present, lovlouisvuitton!  The color is fabulous!  Huge congrats! I'm so happy for you!



Thank you crisbac!!  I am taking her shopping with me tomorrow!


----------



## Selenet

Fendi Private Sale finds! Monster sweater and matching monster workout set!


----------



## dotty8

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3913274
> View attachment 3913275
> View attachment 3913273
> 
> 
> Fendi Private Sale finds! Monster sweater and matching monster workout set!



Congrats, great finds


----------



## DestinyFate

I really need to stop buying bags! My 2nd Fendi in 2 months!! Got this mini peekaboo in black lambskin with lace detailing during a holiday to HK.


I love love the way Fendi's leather feel plus the fact that it's fully leather lined. Love it.

They were having a Christmas promotion at the mall and I got 3% rebate for my next purchase, which I immediately used on a strap! Not a Fendi one, but a Anya Hindmarch one! 


And.. I don't have a monster, but I do have a unicorn!


Sorry for the long post. I'm just so happy I got this bag! Been looking for a black bag for a long time. 

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## melsig

DestinyFate said:


> I really need to stop buying bags! My 2nd Fendi in 2 months!! Got this mini peekaboo in black lambskin with lace detailing during a holiday to HK.
> View attachment 3917105
> 
> I love love the way Fendi's leather feel plus the fact that it's fully leather lined. Love it.
> 
> They were having a Christmas promotion at the mall and I got 3% rebate for my next purchase, which I immediately used on a strap! Not a Fendi one, but a Anya Hindmarch one!
> View attachment 3917112
> 
> And.. I don't have a monster, but I do have a unicorn!
> View attachment 3917113
> 
> Sorry for the long post. I'm just so happy I got this bag! Been looking for a black bag for a long time.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!



The whipstitching is still my favorite detail - congrats!!!


----------



## Selenet

DestinyFate said:


> I really need to stop buying bags! My 2nd Fendi in 2 months!! Got this mini peekaboo in black lambskin with lace detailing during a holiday to HK.
> View attachment 3917105
> 
> I love love the way Fendi's leather feel plus the fact that it's fully leather lined. Love it.
> 
> They were having a Christmas promotion at the mall and I got 3% rebate for my next purchase, which I immediately used on a strap! Not a Fendi one, but a Anya Hindmarch one!
> View attachment 3917112
> 
> And.. I don't have a monster, but I do have a unicorn!
> View attachment 3917113
> 
> Sorry for the long post. I'm just so happy I got this bag! Been looking for a black bag for a long time.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!



Beautiful!!! The strap fits so well.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Please post AT questions here.....

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/


----------



## Rrequien

My first ever Fendi Peekaboo!! Regular size with silver hardware, asphalt grey colour in Selleria!!! I’m so in love . Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Rrequien said:


> View attachment 3928964
> 
> 
> My first ever Fendi Peekaboo!! Regular size with silver hardware, asphalt grey colour in Selleria!!! I’m so in love . Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## _anais_

My new Peekaboo in Selleria! I am in love with the combination of toffee leather and silver hardware


----------



## Abba13

DestinyFate said:


> I really need to stop buying bags! My 2nd Fendi in 2 months!! Got this mini peekaboo in black lambskin with lace detailing during a holiday to HK.


How could you deny yourself?  Beautiful bag.  I don't blame you.


----------



## Abba13

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is the reveal. I am having second thoughts though.  It is a beautiful bag but it's too(light) pink. I think I needed a darker pink. BTW this bag from Fashionphile is immaculate...like new! More perfect than bags I got brand new from LV.


I realize my reply comes a couple of years later but if you kept that bag......brilliant.  It's beautiful.


----------



## elrtati

My new fendi shoes


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My backpack leather and nylon combination . 
Love it! 
Been eyeing on this since last year !


----------



## melsig

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3935999
> 
> 
> My backpack leather and nylon combination .
> Love it!
> Been eyeing on this since last year !



I love your photo - it shows off the backpack's personality perfectly!  Congrats!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

melsig said:


> I love your photo - it shows off the backpack's personality perfectly!  Congrats!



Tq [emoji8]


----------



## BagLadyT

I posted these pics on a different thread as well so pardon if you’re seeing them again! Anywho, say hello to my little friend!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3939625
> View attachment 3939626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these pics on a different thread as well so pardon if you’re seeing them again! Anywho, say hello to my little friend!!


Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## BagLadyT

Designerhbgirl said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations!



Thank you friend!


----------



## Rrequien

Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations


Thank you! I actually returned a limited edition piece which was exclusive to the Sloane Street London store for this classic. As my first Fendi I thought it best to be reasonable to buy a true classic as opposed to a fashion classic bag. I don't have a pic of the limited but it was a black nappa regular peekaboo with gold studs along the border of the main bit of the bag and sliver studs along the side straps. If I find a pic on insta I will share x


----------



## Abba13

StefaniJoy said:


> I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827231
> View attachment 3827232


Ha!  I chuckled when I read this......I know the feeling all too well.


----------



## Abba13

Tarochan said:


> Happy Spring time! I love my dotcom so much! Been carrying it to work and play--it fits everything.


Oh my.....love it AND your photo too.  Should be in an ad.


----------



## MissSteel

Happy 30th birthday from me to me!


----------



## melsig

MissSteel said:


> Happy 30th birthday from me to me!
> 
> View attachment 3948949



Love that color - congrats!


----------



## Abba13

MissSteel said:


> Happy 30th birthday from me to me!
> 
> View attachment 3948949


Ooooooo la La!  You treat yourself well.  Good on ya!  Happy Birthday.  The color is dreamy.


----------



## ohmyjessah

A little shopping today....
I've had my Fendi By the Way Black Boston Bag for a few months now and decided I need to dress it up a little!
Just not to sure which side of the twilly I want to wrap around the handle. Also might go back to the Holt Renfrew on Bloor St W in Toronto to pick up another for the second handle. 

At the moment I'm leaning for the colourful side


----------



## Annawakes

Just received my new strap you today!  Love the velvet and the whipstitch.  I plan to use it on my Givenchy Pandora:


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

Sharing my new baby!


----------



## ashxree

Just got this in the mail!!! Love it so much and how it has so much character


----------



## Annoynomous

New small Kan I bag


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Annoynomous said:


> View attachment 3957010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New small Kan I bag



I love it!! Is it new collection?


----------



## Annoynomous

Sweetyqbk said:


> I love it!! Is it new collection?



Yes, just bought it last week


----------



## Annoynomous

Mini peekaboo, can’t help it, love pearls...


----------



## melsig

Annoynomous said:


> View attachment 3957014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini peekaboo, can’t help it, love pearls...



Oh, that's the one!  Congrats!  My SA sent me pics when it came in.  I've been debating getting this one vs. an Essentially PAB.  I really like it but am wondering if I could really wear it with a cashmere sweater and jeans during the day - I wouldn't get enough use out of it for strictly evening wear!


----------



## Annoynomous

melsig said:


> Oh, that's the one!  Congrats!  My SA sent me pics when it came in.  I've been debating getting this one vs. an Essentially PAB.  I really like it but am wondering if I could really wear it with a cashmere sweater and jeans during the day - I wouldn't get enough use out of it for strictly evening wear!



My SA taught me this - carry the other side facing out when I need to tone down (see pic)... thought that’s a good idea


----------



## melsig

Annoynomous said:


> View attachment 3957119
> 
> 
> My SA taught me this - carry the other side facing out when I need to tone down (see pic)... thought that’s a good idea



Haha - that was exactly what I was thinking, too, when I saw the back.  At first I was disappointed that the design wasn't on both sides (the way it was on last year's striped version) but I think it does give more options for wear.  It's very tempting... 

Enjoy your new bags!!


----------



## LaurenMichelle

Annoynomous said:


> View attachment 3957014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini peekaboo, can’t help it, love pearls...



WOW! amazing bag!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Annoynomous said:


> Yes, just bought it last week



Can u share style name or maybe where u bought it? I’m stuck and i can’t get it out of my head lol was it super pricy bc i see snake?


----------



## Annoynomous

Sweetyqbk said:


> Can u share style name or maybe where u bought it? I’m stuck and i can’t get it out of my head lol was it super pricy bc i see snake?



It’s a Kan I bag, in small size. I got it in Fendi Singapore boutique at SGD 3750 (which translates to slightly above USD 2800). Hope this helps


----------



## melsig

Annoynomous said:


> It’s a Kan I bag, in small size. I got it in Fendi Singapore boutique at SGD 3750 (which translates to slightly above USD 2800). Hope this helps



I believe this bag is from the Chinese New Year Capsule Collection, right?


----------



## Annoynomous

melsig said:


> I believe this bag is from the Chinese New Year Capsule Collection, right?



I think so, though that’s partly why I bought , looks pretty and auspicious for CNY


----------



## melsig

Annoynomous said:


> I think so, though that’s partly why I bought , looks pretty and auspicious for CNY



I love that!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## jesmineang

Annoynomous said:


> View attachment 3957014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini peekaboo, can’t help it, love pearls...



Love pearls... how much did you pay for this?


----------



## catsnpurses

My first Fendi!


----------



## Annoynomous

jesmineang said:


> Love pearls... how much did you pay for this?



SGD 7250 (USD 5k plus).... hole in my wallet


----------



## Totorolove

catsnpurses said:


> View attachment 3967652
> View attachment 3967659
> 
> My first Fendi!


Wow nice color !!! Very nice !!!


----------



## melsig

catsnpurses said:


> View attachment 3967652
> View attachment 3967659
> 
> My first Fendi!


Really like that wrappy with it - nice styling!


----------



## catsnpurses

Totorolove said:


> Wow nice color !!! Very nice !!!





melsig said:


> Really like that wrappy with it - nice styling!


Thanks so much !!!  
Happy V-Day to everyone!❤️


----------



## LaurenMichelle

catsnpurses said:


> View attachment 3967652
> View attachment 3967659
> 
> My first Fendi!


 perfection!!!!!!!!!! so cute love the twilly and pom


----------



## jesmineang

Annoynomous said:


> SGD 7250 (USD 5k plus).... hole in my wallet



Well, worth it since you love pearls


----------



## Sweetyqbk

kan i 
[emoji4]


----------



## Maulida

belle2456 said:


> My 2Jours Large Shopper with Furbet


It's very cute and unique, amazing


----------



## jesmineang

deleted


----------



## lilone

My new blue peekaboo!  It's a beautiful gray blue on the outside and light blue on the inside.  I added a wrappy to complete the look!


----------



## jesmineang

Wanted a beige bag and ended up with this. Chose this over KanI F


----------



## StefaniJoy

jesmineang said:


> View attachment 3975797
> 
> Wanted a beige bag and ended up with this. Chose this over KanI F



That’s definitely a statement piece! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ghi85

jesmineang said:


> View attachment 3975797
> 
> Wanted a beige bag and ended up with this. Chose this over KanI F


Congrats, it's beautiful! I've been obsessed with this bag too for a few weeks now. I may pull the trigger soon.


----------



## jesmineang

Pearls! Love Peekaboo


----------



## missjenny2679

My dinner date! Well, my 7 year old and DH were there too[emoji12] BTW bag and wrappy![emoji173]️


----------



## HKsai

My small purchase after my trip to Hong Kong!


----------



## missjenny2679

HKsai said:


> My small purchase after my trip to Hong Kong!



I love the monster eyes in the corner!


----------



## melsig

missjenny2679 said:


> I love the monster eyes in the corner!



Ooh, I didn't notice those - they are cute!


----------



## Samira95

Peekaboo!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

BTW, love her! (frequent compliments from SAs are an appreciated bonus  )


----------



## SKJ1950

Rrequien said:


> Thank you! I actually returned a limited edition piece which was exclusive to the Sloane Street London store for this classic. As my first Fendi I thought it best to be reasonable to buy a true classic as opposed to a fashion classic bag. I don't have a pic of the limited but it was a black nappa regular peekaboo with gold studs along the border of the main bit of the bag and sliver studs along the side straps. If I find a pic on insta I will share x


Good choice. Classic is forever!


----------



## SKJ1950

MissSteel said:


> Happy 30th birthday from me to me!
> 
> View attachment 3948949


Absolutely beautiful! HB!


----------



## Fendilover34

Gorgeous bag


----------



## Fendilover34

Beautiful choice


----------



## pianolize

lilone said:


> My new blue peekaboo!  It's a beautiful gray blue on the outside and light blue on the inside.  I added a wrappy to complete the look!





jesmineang said:


> View attachment 3975797
> 
> Wanted a beige bag and ended up with this. Chose this over KanI F





jesmineang said:


> View attachment 3977337
> 
> 
> Pearls! Love Peekaboo





Samira95 said:


> Peekaboo!


Wow, absolutely gorgeous bags!!! I never seem to like the ones I happen by in stores, but these I love!


----------



## ChiSquared

FENDI REVEAL! I've been secretly wanting a By The Way for a while now but always held off because it's a somewhat controversial design. Then I saw someone carrying a one in real life and loved the way it looked on her, so I decided to take the plunge and ordered one for myself off the Fendi website (no Fendi stores where I live). I love this "English rose" color, so perfect for Spring! I'll definitely be bringing this with me when I travel next week.


----------



## StefaniJoy

ChiSquared said:


> FENDI REVEAL! I've been secretly wanting a By The Way for a while now but always held off because it's a somewhat controversial design. Then I saw someone carrying a one in real life and loved the way it looked on her, so I decided to take the plunge and ordered one for myself off the Fendi website (no Fendi stores where I live). I love this "English rose" color, so perfect for Spring! I'll definitely be bringing this with me when I travel next week.
> 
> View attachment 4017824
> View attachment 4017825
> View attachment 4017826
> View attachment 4017827
> View attachment 4017828
> View attachment 4017829
> View attachment 4017830
> View attachment 4017831



Hi! Beautiful choice! We are Bag Twins [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## ChiSquared

That's awesome! How long have you had it? And how is the bag holding up? I've heard of issues with the corners getting worn, so I'm not sure how much I should baby the thing.


----------



## HKsai

Some new fun additions


----------



## StefaniJoy

ChiSquared said:


> That's awesome! How long have you had it? And how is the bag holding up? I've heard of issues with the corners getting worn, so I'm not sure how much I should baby the thing.



I’ve had her about 4 months. I love the color...a feminine neutral but not too girly! I rotate my bags so I don’t use this one daily. It still looks brand new right now. My only real issue is that my long hair gets caught in the strap, so I just wear my hair up which I don’t really mind. Enjoy your bag!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ohmyjessah

Just bought this baby yesterday from FarFetch! Will post some pics when it comes this week


----------



## LaurenMichelle

HKsai said:


> Some new fun additions


 stunning!!!


----------



## ChiSquared

I brought it out this past weekend, and it was fabulous! Several people commented on the color and one actually noticed it was a Fendi.  I do have long hair but haven’t noticed it catching in the strap yet. Will continue to observe. So far I’m loving it!



StefaniJoy said:


> I’ve had her about 4 months. I love the color...a feminine neutral but not too girly! I rotate my bags so I don’t use this one daily. It still looks brand new right now. My only real issue is that my long hair gets caught in the strap, so I just wear my hair up which I don’t really mind. Enjoy your bag!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ohmyjessah

New baby came in!
Fendi Mon Tresor in Taupe - $1520.00 from FarFetch 

So in love and surprisingly spacious. Can fit all the below! Going to get the Mini FF logo print strap to add as well.


----------



## jesmineang




----------



## Deleted member 629947

jesmineang said:


> View attachment 4040344


Gorgeous!


----------



## dr3amimxage

jesmineang said:


> View attachment 4040344



Hi!! How do you like the kan I bag so far?? I'm really considering the small size but I haven't seen anyone that has it.


----------



## SassyMonkey

Say hello to my new ❤️


----------



## crisbac

SassyMonkey said:


> Say hello to my new ❤️


Congratulations, SassyMonkey! Your Peekaboo is a real beauty!  Enjoy!


----------



## SassyMonkey

crisbac said:


> Congratulations, SassyMonkey! Your Peekaboo is a real beauty!  Enjoy!


Awwhh, thank you so much Crisbac Super happy with this loveliness ❤️❤️❤️...been on my wish list for a while and have no regrets whatsoever


----------



## BlueCherry

SassyMonkey said:


> Say hello to my new [emoji173]️



Love this bag and your keychain looks so funky


----------



## momofboys

My Essentially enjoying the summer-like temps in NY. Loving this bag.


----------



## Miss World

alisonanna said:


> ^ wow I love that!
> 
> Here is my mini double baguette with ruffles - so cute - my iPhone 7 fits too!
> Black and peach


Love the ruffles! So cute! How do you like the mini double baguettes? I’m considering buying one


----------



## averagejoe

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4080534
> 
> My Essentially enjoying the summer-like temps in NY. Loving this bag.


 I love the Essentially!


----------



## pixiegeldof

Just ordered this little gem from the FENDI website; it was on sale. I have the pink version that was a runway piece and I love it, so thought I'd pick up this cute winter-y version.


----------



## melovepurse

I just received this from the Nordstrom sale - 40% off! Loving it so far [emoji173]️


----------



## crisbac

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4080534
> 
> My Essentially enjoying the summer-like temps in NY. Loving this bag.


It's so pretty, momofboys!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crisbac

pixiegeldof said:


> Just ordered this little gem from the FENDI website; it was on sale. I have the pink version that was a runway piece and I love it, so thought I'd pick up this cute winter-y version.


Please, post a reveal if possible when you receive it, pixiegeldof!


----------



## crisbac

melovepurse said:


> I just received this from the Nordstrom sale - 40% off! Loving it so far [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081456
> View attachment 4081457


It's gorgeous and so lovely!  Huge congrats, melovepurse!


----------



## Miss World

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4080534
> 
> My Essentially enjoying the summer-like temps in NY. Loving this bag.


I want this exact Fendi Peekaboo Essentially  bag so much! That leather is just so luxurious and beautiful.


----------



## momofboys

Miss World said:


> I want this exact Fendi Peekaboo Essentially  bag so much! That leather is just so luxurious and beautiful.


Thank you — it really is. So well made and a perfect size.


----------



## Miss World

My new Fendi Mini Bag. It has the new Fendi F ring logo. It’s a wallet on chain but quiet roomy. Also purchased a Fendi FF reloaded logo key chain to dangle off.  I think this is actually my first ever Fendi purchase aside from sunglasses.


----------



## stylin76

Miss World said:


> My new Fendi Mini Bag. It has the new Fendi F ring logo. It’s a wallet on chain but quiet roomy. Also purchased a Fendi FF reloaded logo key chain to dangle off.  I think this is actually my first ever Fendi purchase aside from sunglasses.


beautiful


----------



## momofboys

Miss World said:


> I want this exact Fendi Peekaboo Essentially  bag so much! That leather is just so luxurious and beautiful.



And the bag is the perfect weight and size. I purchased it at the boutique in Manhattan and found the sales staff couldn’t be nicer. Overall, I’m really happy with Fendi.


----------



## momofboys

My bag and I are so ready for summer! #essentially


----------



## Sunshine mama

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4090461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag and I are so ready for summer! #essentially


Indeed! The ice cream charm is so sweet!


----------



## Natz15

Got the fendi wrappy a few months ago and decided it needed a peekaboo to match haha. New to me preloved mini peekaboo ❤️


----------



## melsig

Luxee01 said:


> From all the information I read in this thread, it sounds like the Selleria leather from Fendi is quite durable. I'm considering the peekaboo mini in selleria, but I am hesitating on how soft the leather is and how the shape will hold up over time. Does anyone have any experience or insight into how well the peekaboo mini in selleria holds its shape over time?? Thanks in advance!





mpepe32 said:


> Need help deciding...what would you choose?  Thanks in advance for your advice





momofboys said:


> View attachment 4090461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag and I are so ready for summer! #essentially



Ooh, thanks for the mod shot!  This is a little darker than what I thought - I like it!!


----------



## averagejoe

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4090461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag and I are so ready for summer! #essentially


 Just WOW!!!!  My favourite Peekaboo with my favourite Fendi charm (the ice cream is so cute and creative!)!


----------



## melsig

Natz15 said:


> Got the fendi wrappy a few months ago and decided it needed a peekaboo to match haha. New to me preloved mini peekaboo ❤️



  Everyone needs a Peekaboo to match - looks beautiful!!


----------



## Natz15

melsig said:


> Everyone needs a Peekaboo to match - looks beautiful!!


Thanks!  I love it so much, and since it’s preloved I’m not scared of the light color or delicate Nappa leather- I can enjoy it relatively carefree compared to a lot of my other bags!


----------



## imsorrydarling

Triplette.

Debating as to whether I should get a strap...as seen in the 2nd image


----------



## Bumbles

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4090461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag and I are so ready for summer! #essentially


I so love your ice cream charm, super cute! Very jel!


----------



## crisbac

Natz15 said:


> Got the fendi wrappy a few months ago and decided it needed a peekaboo to match haha. New to me preloved mini peekaboo ❤️


Everything is so lovely!  Big congrats, Natz15!


----------



## Samira95

ohmyjessah said:


> A little shopping today....
> I've had my Fendi By the Way Black Boston Bag for a few months now and decided I need to dress it up a little!
> Just not to sure which side of the twilly I want to wrap around the handle. Also might go back to the Holt Renfrew on Bloor St W in Toronto to pick up another for the second handle.
> 
> At the moment I'm leaning for the colourful side
> View attachment 3949976
> View attachment 3949975
> View attachment 3949974
> View attachment 3949977


Hey love your bag! I’ve been looking into btws recently. What size is yours? And can it fit in the crook of your arm if forced or not at all? Thanks


----------



## melsig

SassyMonkey said:


> Say hello to my new ❤️



I have to admit, I'm usually not a big logo fan, but ever since you originally posted this pic, I've been eyeing that FENDI charm!  It looks so cute on your selleria mini!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

My first Fendi Bag!


----------



## melsig

Elegantlytwist said:


> My first Fendi Bag!



Beautiful color!


----------



## BlueCherry

Elegantlytwist said:


> My first Fendi Bag!



:congratulations:

Beautiful bag


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Elegantlytwist said:


> My first Fendi Bag!



Oh wow... this kan i us gorgeous


----------



## Elegantlytwist

melsig said:


> Beautiful color!





BigCherry said:


> :congratulations:
> 
> Beautiful bag





susanagonzc said:


> Oh wow... this kan i us gorgeous



Thank you lovelies


----------



## shortstuff3804

Finally took my new Mon Tresor out!


----------



## Heart Star

Helllloooo Fendi


----------



## Sunshine mama

Heart Star said:


> Helllloooo Fendi
> View attachment 4116765


Sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## annilynedr

Just got her.  I can’t get over how friggin cute she is!  Currently figuring out what strap to get for it! [emoji16]


----------



## ninama

Not new... except to me.  I forgot I bought this in a consignment shop last year and just found it buried deep in a closet! Does anyone know what year it's from? Serial # 49-25-18717.


----------



## realshopper101

melovepurse said:


> I just received this from the Nordstrom sale - 40% off! Loving it so far [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081456
> View attachment 4081457


Does it fit everything you need? I've been looking at one of these online, but I haven't seen one in person.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Fendi mini Kan I bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Small pink Mon Tresor with rose gold pearls.


----------



## azukitea

went to Fendi yesterday to compare bags and I did my the mink fur scarf now deciding if i should get the matching baguette or wait for other fw18 items


----------



## averagejoe

azukitea said:


> went to Fendi yesterday to compare bags and I did my the mink fur scarf now deciding if i should get the matching baguette or wait for other fw18 items
> 
> View attachment 4132189


How about the matching Peekaboo?


----------



## mimi89




----------



## mimi89

Won’t be my last for sure - FF Fever Forever


----------



## azukitea

averagejoe said:


> How about the matching Peekaboo?


Yes definitely tempted by the matching peekaboo, but also by the newer designs like the peekaboo x-lite which is coming this fall as they told me.

Also, the baguette could be carried as a clutch which I thought was cute


----------



## averagejoe

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 4132976
> View attachment 4132977


I love the StrapYou!


----------



## Karianne

My new Fendi camera case


----------



## brae

Miss World said:


> My new Fendi Mini Bag. It has the new Fendi F ring logo. It’s a wallet on chain but quiet roomy. Also purchased a Fendi FF reloaded logo key chain to dangle off.  I think this is actually my first ever Fendi purchase aside from sunglasses.



EEP! I love this so much- the added strap makes it super special. Do you know if an iphone plus could fit in there?


----------



## melsig

I bought ribbons and pearls espadrilles during the end of season sales to match my Peekaboo.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> View attachment 4140013
> 
> I bought ribbons and pearls espadrilles during the end of season sales to match my Peekaboo.


Adorable!!!


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> Adorable!!!



Thank you!


----------



## DreamKVD

I just bought this super cute monster bag. I am so excited! I am a little unsure if it is fake or not, but if it is i'll just have to return it. My fingers are crossed that it is real! if it is real it will be my first "grown-up" bag. I think it is completely adorable and a great bag for carrying through Europe.


----------



## averagejoe

DreamKVD said:


> I just bought this super cute monster bag. I am so excited! I am a little unsure if it is fake or not, but if it is i'll just have to return it. My fingers are crossed that it is real! if it is real it will be my first "grown-up" bag. I think it is completely adorable and a great bag for carrying through Europe.


You should post pictures of several details of the bag here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/page-552

An authenticator can help you so that you can return it asap if it is deemed fake.


----------



## DreamKVD

averagejoe said:


> You should post pictures of several details of the bag here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/page-552
> 
> An authenticator can help you so that you can return it asap if it is deemed fake.





I just did. thanks for the advice!


----------



## Aerdem

My darling micro peekaboo, front and center. Between a balenciaga maillon and bottega knot clutch for size reference... and good company


----------



## marysweetie7

I got my dream bag! Fendi toujours in navy!!!


----------



## ungela914

Finally I got my Fendi belt bag in black! Thank you for my sweet SA found me one in their warehouse ! [emoji847] Also I would like to share my Fendi wrappy & Hermes Calvi cardholder ![emoji4]


----------



## electrickelly

New (to me). I found a doctor bag and baguette while I was thrifting.


----------



## r0s3sss

✌


----------



## r0s3sss

✌


----------



## marimarlo

r0s3sss said:


> ✌


I love those!


----------



## shopingisfun

Iamnique


----------



## roxsand




----------



## Gimmethebag

Looooving the Fendi shoes, y’all!


----------



## amrx87

I got this adorable small wallet while my family and I were on vacation in Venice!


----------



## melsig

amrx87 said:


> I got this adorable small wallet while my family and I were on vacation in Venice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169842



I have this wallet in a previous season's color.  I thought I'd only use it when I needed a smaller wallet, but it's worked out so well for me that it's become my primary wallet.  I've overstuffed and abused it, and it still looks like new after carrying it for over a year.  Congrats - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## a_m_y_

I have to say EVERYTHING Fendi this season is just amazing! I walked into the boutique a month or two ago  “just to browse” and came out with a bag and two full outfits  

I love that Fendi bags are so unique and also practical. The mini Peekaboo hold SO MUCH more than it looks like. I have been loving this one and also loves that it fits my full size wallet. I use the long strap for daytime as an everyday bag and when you remove it it is adorable for evening. If anyone is thinking about it I would say go for it! I’m also not usually into wrapping the handle but the colors on this one I bought were so cute I couldn’t resist...

Here it is on their website:
https://www.fendi.com/gb/peekaboo-mini-black-nappa-handbag-with-weave/p-8BN2447G1F0GXN


----------



## mimi89




----------



## shopingisfun

Iamnique


----------



## electrickelly

Baguette.


----------



## Bumbles

Aerdem said:


> My darling micro peekaboo, front and center. Between a balenciaga maillon and bottega knot clutch for size reference... and good company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146499


Gorgeous and so cute! Can you post some mod shots and what you fit inside? Where do you plan on using it? I’m really interested in buying one.


----------



## anasanfran

Pre-loved Twins Tote, I have been wanting a Twins Tote for the longest. When it debuted I was leary to purchase it because I would have to buy online and wasn't sure if I liked the way the leather is painted by spray over. Now that I received it I love it and know I really missed out of a great bag. I love the way it is structured but smooshy at the same time.
.


----------



## elrtati

My new bag !! 
any suggestion for a matching shoes!?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

elrtati said:


> View attachment 4186975
> 
> My new bag !!
> any suggestion for a matching shoes!?


Oh my. What a beautiful bag!    Enjoy it.


----------



## Bumbles

Aerdem said:


> My darling micro peekaboo, front and center. Between a balenciaga maillon and bottega knot clutch for size reference... and good company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146499


Super cute micro bag. How are you finding it by the way? What do you manage to squeeze in it if you don’t mind me asking? Is it as useful as you had hoped?


----------



## Aerdem

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous and so cute! Can you post some mod shots and what you fit inside? Where do you plan on using it? I’m really interested in buying one.


Thank you! I’m using it as an evening bag for more casual events. So far it’s been to a comedy club and a martini bar. I travel light at night, so I don’t mind not being able to fit much. 

My saint laurent 6 key holder (with drivers licence and 2 credit cards inside), a Dior mirror, and my lip pencil for touch ups. That’s capacity!!! Definitely does not fit my iPhone unless I place it upright and it hangs out. I don’t care for that aesthetically, and it feels clumsy- so I just carry separately. 

I give this baby a 10 for looks. Practicality wise not so much. But if you’re a minimalist, it’s a dream. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elrtati said:


> View attachment 4186975
> 
> My new bag !!
> any suggestion for a matching shoes!?


This is so cute! Is this a mini?


----------



## Bumbles

Aerdem said:


> Thank you! I’m using it as an evening bag for more casual events. So far it’s been to a comedy club and a martini bar. I travel light at night, so I don’t mind not being able to fit much.
> 
> My saint laurent 6 key holder (with drivers licence and 2 credit cards inside), a Dior mirror, and my lip pencil for touch ups. That’s capacity!!! Definitely does not fit my iPhone unless I place it upright and it hangs out. I don’t care for that aesthetically, and it feels clumsy- so I just carry separately.
> 
> I give this baby a 10 for looks. Practicality wise not so much. But if you’re a minimalist, it’s a dream. Hope this helps!


That’s so much for sharing! It’s such a cute bag!


----------



## SassyMonkey

ohmyjessah said:


> New baby came in!
> Fendi Mon Tresor in Taupe - $1520.00 from FarFetch
> 
> So in love and surprisingly spacious. Can fit all the below! Going to get the Mini FF logo print strap to add as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026672
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026669
> View attachment 4026668
> View attachment 4026666
> View attachment 4026664
> View attachment 4026665
> View attachment 4026661
> View attachment 4026663


Thank you for posting a “what’s in my bag”. I’m thinking of getting one myself and it’s so cute!!! I love how you put the Fendi strap on it as well. I love it!!!


----------



## sngsk

My first peekaboo- it was love at first sight [emoji7] stock photo just for reference of the peekaboo detail.


----------



## Minie26

il





jesmineang said:


> View attachment 4040344


Hi what size is your Kan I bag? How do you liking the bag? And is there any color transfer issue? I can’t stop thinking about this bag


----------



## r0s3sss

Vintage Mama Baguette from japanese ebay seller


----------



## JessieGalal

My first Fendi bag ( followed by a peekaboo & a Kan I. The 3 Jours was purchased a couple of years back. The charm was purchased before the bag though


----------



## JessieGalal

Here comes my latest addition to my little Fendi family.... still needs to be dressed up with a Fendi Strap you. Any suggestions what to get to dress it up a little?


----------



## JessieGalal

sngsk said:


> My first peekaboo- it was love at first sight [emoji7] stock photo just for reference of the peekaboo detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215369
> View attachment 4215370


I love the inside of your peekaboo!


----------



## Chanellover2015

JessieGalal said:


> View attachment 4229733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes my latest addition to my little Fendi family.... still needs to be dressed up with a Fendi Strap you. Any suggestions what to get to dress it up a little?



Loooove your bag!! Congrats and enjoy in good health


----------



## coolladypenguin

My new Kan I. Love it.


----------



## averagejoe

JessieGalal said:


> View attachment 4229733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes my latest addition to my little Fendi family.... still needs to be dressed up with a Fendi Strap you. Any suggestions what to get to dress it up a little?


How about these new ones? They're so fun!


----------



## Ryan

averagejoe said:


> How about these new ones? They're so fun!



Ugh, i love the first one.  Why'd you have to show me?


----------



## JessieGalal

Yea, I saw the


coolladypenguin said:


> View attachment 4233396
> 
> 
> My new Kan I. Love it.


love love! I am so happy to see others buying this Kan bag version. Everyone seems to be buying the scalloped kan or the zucca version of ours but not all black! Now that I am seeing on someone else, it does look gorgeous!


----------



## JessieGalal

Ryan said:


> Ugh, i love the first one.  Why'd you have to show me?





averagejoe said:


> How about these new ones? They're so fun!


I saw these & they definitely caught my eye! I need to try them on the bag to get a feel. Do you think all strap yous go with all Fendi bags regardless of the design? Like this one would go with my Subtle Kan I?


----------



## averagejoe

JessieGalal said:


> I saw these & they definitely caught my eye! I need to try them on the bag to get a feel. Do you think all strap yous go with all Fendi bags regardless of the design? Like this one would go with my Subtle Kan I?


I think that these go well with a lot of bags, but especially with a Fendi bag. Doesn't matter what the Fendi design is.


----------



## Bridgidu

Love the new Fendi Mania collection[emoji1]


----------



## Sunshine mama

JessieGalal said:


> View attachment 4229732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Fendi bag ( followed by a peekaboo & a Kan I. The 3 Jours was purchased a couple of years back. The charm was purchased before the bag though


Is this the mini? I have this bag too!


----------



## Ryan

Bridgidu said:


> Love the new Fendi Mania collection[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247659


Cousins!  Not pictured: matching strap.


----------



## Bridgidu

Ryan said:


> Cousins!  Not pictured: matching strap.



Love it [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️


----------



## Kmora

My first Fendi bag! Vintage brown Spy Bag in accordian leather.


----------



## Bridgidu

Loving the Fendi x Fila collection!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Fendi twilly.


----------



## roxsand

I added the short velvet strap to my monster kan I and I also got a new kan I and added a different strap for a bit more flavor!!


----------



## Narnanz

Kmora said:


> My first Fendi bag! Vintage brown Spy Bag in accordian leather.
> 
> View attachment 4250699


This bag intrigues me...have seen many on ebay for very little but also some for prices that seem more realistic...so am being really cheeky and asking if you could tell me what it cost...dm if you like.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Another Christmas prezzie from Mr. S. 

Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain.


----------



## Kmora

Narnanz said:


> This bag intrigues me...have seen many on ebay for very little but also some for prices that seem more realistic...so am being really cheeky and asking if you could tell me what it cost...dm if you like.



No problem, I bought the bag from a consignment store in UK (wanted to feel safe about the authenticity). So I had to pay additional shipment to Sweden. In total it was around 180-190£ or around 200-210$ (I think). Which was more expensive than it had to be, but I thought it was worth the extra money.


----------



## Venessa84

Picked up this K charm to represent my daughter’s name, Kennedy


----------



## MoMaMo

First Fendi purchase ever ; love it [emoji5]


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Love the scarf! This is my first Fendi as well. Fell in love and finally pulled the trigger when I saw one in stock on Forward. Looooooove it! Crappy work pics, will take some better ones this weekend if anyone wants to know more about this bag.


----------



## Cherie818

Fendi 2Bag.


----------



## symmetry

This is my first Fendi purchase as well. I was supposed to go for the By The Way bag but my husband told me this suits me better. Gotta love an enabler


----------



## komodeno

This is my new to me Fendi 2jours medium bag It has 2 colored strap black and yellow and 2 Fendi twiillies. I got this for a steel [emoji3]
It is my first Fendi piece. I will go and check if i can add the tag as there was no tag on the bag.Hope they sell it separately.


----------



## CaliLove21

My new logo shopper


----------



## komodeno

Just receive this beauty, peekaboo large with python lining.It was preowned but never used ...This was my second fendi in 10 days.I use to buy only LV but I can’t deny Fendi bags looks so good, leather is so nice, hope they hold as well as they look.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My fendi bag charm/tote.


----------



## Annawakes

Johnpauliegal said:


> My fendi bag charm/tote.
> 
> View attachment 4325196
> View attachment 4325197
> View attachment 4325203


Looks awesome!  That tote bag is very generously sized.  Congrats!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Annawakes said:


> Looks awesome!  That tote bag is very generously sized.  Congrats!!


Thank you. I couldn’t believe that tote came inside that little pouch.   Now to put it back in. 

I love it so much. They actually have a backpack also.   But that’s not me; unless I go hiking.


----------



## mrssptr

Hi guys i’ve been eyeing for a Kan I F bag but i dont really see them often here. I wonder if it’s worth buying as my first Fendi piece. Thanks!


----------



## Minie26

Hi guys
Just wanna share my first Fendi Kan I bag
Love at first sight❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys
> Just wanna share my first Fendi Kan I bag
> Love at first sight❤️
> 
> View attachment 4328487
> 
> View attachment 4328489


Beautiful!


----------



## BlueCherry

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys
> Just wanna share my first Fendi Kan I bag
> Love at first sight[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4328487
> 
> View attachment 4328489



Love this - congratulations


----------



## Venessa84

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys
> Just wanna share my first Fendi Kan I bag
> Love at first sight[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4328487
> 
> View attachment 4328489



What an interesting, cool bag!


----------



## CaliLove21

Just purchased new Fendi x Fila fanny pack! 
I was looking for the yellow/white leather logo on brown canvas but they only had it with red/blue writing. So I went with the yellow/white logo on black canvas! I think the white logo pops more than the blue. It’s very roomy and light! Holds SO much.


----------



## mrssptr

I just bought my first Fendi!


----------



## LegallyChestnut

Just bought my first proper Fendi bag


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

LegallyChestnut said:


> Just bought my first proper Fendi bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336588
> View attachment 4336589
> View attachment 4336590
> View attachment 4336591
> View attachment 4336592
> View attachment 4336593
> View attachment 4336594


that's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

LegallyChestnut said:


> Just bought my first proper Fendi bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336588
> View attachment 4336589
> View attachment 4336590
> View attachment 4336591
> View attachment 4336592
> View attachment 4336593
> View attachment 4336594


Beautiful! Congratulations on your first Fendi from the boutique!


----------



## kramer125

Fendi Strap You to match my Small City


----------



## Sunshine mama

LegallyChestnut said:


> Just bought my first proper Fendi bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336588
> View attachment 4336589
> View attachment 4336590
> View attachment 4336591
> View attachment 4336592
> View attachment 4336593
> View attachment 4336594


I love this color and leather!!! SWEEEEEET!
Does this have feet on the bottom???


----------



## Kmora

LegallyChestnut said:


> Just bought my first proper Fendi bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336588
> View attachment 4336589
> View attachment 4336590
> View attachment 4336591
> View attachment 4336592
> View attachment 4336593
> View attachment 4336594



Gorgeous! Which color and size is it?


----------



## Kmora

I bought this strap from Fendi’s webpage:




Now I have the Defender cover and a nice strap - only missing an actual bag [emoji23] (I do have a Spy bag but I want a Peekaboo mini for these Fendi items). 

Also I am looking at a pre-loved black shearling Baguette, might be a reveal...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kmora said:


> I bought this strap from Fendi’s webpage:
> 
> View attachment 4341204
> 
> 
> Now I have the Defender cover and a nice strap - only missing an actual bag [emoji23] (I do have a Spy bag but I want a Peekaboo mini for these Fendi items).
> 
> Also I am looking at a pre-loved black shearling Baguette, might be a reveal...


Lucky!!!


----------



## lucydee

elrtati said:


> View attachment 4186975
> 
> My new bag !!
> any suggestion for a matching shoes!?


Gorgeous  bag!  This is a neutral  color so you can wear  any color shoes . Black, bone, gray, burgundy, beige.


----------



## taho

kramer125 said:


> Fendi Strap You to match my Small City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340888


that looks awesome!


----------



## Bridgidu

Missed this in the fall, so glad it came back and finally was able to get my hands on this


----------



## Bridgidu

View attachment 4342569


----------



## Bridgidu




----------



## bambi_ev

Hi, I just bought a Fendi by the way with monster eye (black) and I couldn’t see this version on their website. Wondering if this is a seasonal bag? Anyone knows???


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Do you mean this one?
https://www.fendi.com/es/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-boston/p-8BL124A67HF0KUR


----------



## Whysladdict

Couldn’t resist both


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Whysladdict said:


> Couldn’t resist both


So pretty


----------



## rosiier

Forever regret not buying them years back! I don't think they make this style anymore because I couldn't for the life of me find it anywhere 
Took me months of stalking second hand to find them! The soles are hardly worn.


----------



## starrynite_87

My first Fendi bag...this classic beauty from Fashionphile


----------



## bagidiotic

LegallyChestnut said:


> Just bought my first proper Fendi bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336588
> View attachment 4336589
> View attachment 4336590
> View attachment 4336591
> View attachment 4336592
> View attachment 4336593
> View attachment 4336594


Congratulations its beautiful


----------



## ElenaTS

starrynite_87 said:


> My first Fendi bag...this classic beauty from Fashionphile
> View attachment 4366025


LOVE THAT!!!


----------



## Kimmytherat

My first ever Fendi purchase, the mini Mon Tresor! Hopefully won't be my last Fendi purchase as I am loving the mini Peekaboo as well.


----------



## tumblingbear

I became a fan of fendi today


----------



## ztory

tumblingbear said:


> I became a fan of fendi today
> View attachment 4381955



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Panders77

tumblingbear said:


> I became a fan of fendi today
> View attachment 4381955


Congratulations on your Peekaboo’s.


----------



## Kmora

An other vintage purchase! The mama baguette in Zucca canvas.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

tumblingbear said:


> I became a fan of fendi today
> View attachment 4381955



Beautiful bags! What model / size are these?


----------



## lilac28

Not new as I've had him for 4 years now but wanted to share my Fendi Monster's first outing from hibernation after a long winter


----------



## tumblingbear

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Beautiful bags! What model / size are these?


Thank you it's the x lite large green suede and peekaboo essential large

Essential is the perfect size for work fits a 13 inch laptop.  And look so stylish and business


----------



## Luv2Shop1

tumblingbear said:


> Thank you it's the x lite large green suede and peekaboo essential large
> 
> Essential is the perfect size for work fits a 13 inch laptop.  And look so stylish and business



Thank you for the reply--they are beautiful!


----------



## dentluxe

My new camera bag, added a top handle which makes it a bit more interesting and has made it a lot more practical.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lilac28 said:


> Not new as I've had him for 4 years now but wanted to share my Fendi Monster's first outing from hibernation after a long winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397290


I love this tote in this color! My DD has one in gray and I have mine in black. Mine is with the roll eyes. 
I just love the functionality of this bag with the top zip and the front zipped pocket!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tumblingbear said:


> I became a fan of fendi today
> View attachment 4381955


I love these! I wish Fendi would make a smaller version too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kmora said:


> I bought this strap from Fendi’s webpage:
> 
> View attachment 4341204
> 
> 
> Now I have the Defender cover and a nice strap - only missing an actual bag [emoji23] (I do have a Spy bag but I want a Peekaboo mini for these Fendi items).
> 
> Also I am looking at a pre-loved black shearling Baguette, might be a reveal...


Do you find this cool strap to be comfortable?


----------



## Kmora

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you find this cool strap to be comfortable?



I have not yet used it [emoji23][emoji85] During weeks I normally wear totes and a mini crossbody.

But I have used a similar strap (same width, length and also fabric) from Marc Jacobs and it is really comfortable. The Fendi strap is quite soft so I expect it to be even more comfortable


----------



## BlueCherry

Finally got my second mini peekaboo after wanting it for 2 years


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BlueCherry said:


> Finally got my second mini peekaboo after wanting it for 2 years
> 
> View attachment 4426880


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kmora said:


> I have not yet used it [emoji23][emoji85] During weeks I normally wear totes and a mini crossbody.
> 
> But I have used a similar strap (same width, length and also fabric) from Marc Jacobs and it is really comfortable. The Fendi strap is quite soft so I expect it to be even more comfortable


Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Designerhbgirl said:


> So pretty! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## MahaM

BlueCherry said:


> Finally got my second mini peekaboo after wanting it for 2 years
> 
> View attachment 4426880


Lovely color ...
Enjoy it ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

I planned on using my new Fendi FF logo strap with my mini 3jours, but I just loved it with my Sophie Hulme.
This strap is sooo comfortable, and goes with so many bags.


----------



## tumblingbear

Hi could you should what this bag can hold



Kimmytherat said:


> My first ever Fendi purchase, the mini Mon Tresor! Hopefully won't be my last Fendi purchase as I am loving the mini Peekaboo as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got my Fendi wrappy yesterday and couldn't wait to use it with my new strap.
It's the Fendi x Fila wrappy.


----------



## Kmora

Sunshine mama said:


> I planned on using my new Fendi FF logo strap with my mini 3jours, but I just loved it with my Sophie Hulme.
> This strap is sooo comfortable, and goes with so many bags.



So you finally bought the strap!


----------



## BlueCherry

MahaM said:


> Lovely color ...
> Enjoy it ...



Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> I planned on using my new Fendi FF logo strap with my mini 3jours, but I just loved it with my Sophie Hulme.
> This strap is sooo comfortable, and goes with so many bags.



This looks great


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> Got my Fendi wrappy yesterday and couldn't wait to use it with my new strap.
> It's the Fendi x Fila wrappy.



I should have read to the end of the thread and replied to both  the wrappy looks great too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kmora said:


> I bought this strap from Fendi’s webpage:
> 
> View attachment 4341204
> 
> 
> Now I have the Defender cover and a nice strap - only missing an actual bag [emoji23] (I do have a Spy bag but I want a Peekaboo mini for these Fendi items).
> 
> Also I am looking at a pre-loved black shearling Baguette, might be a reveal...


Twins! This strap is sooo comfy! Thank you for enabling me!! Hahahaa


----------



## Kmora

Sunshine mama said:


> Twins! This strap is sooo comfy! Thank you for enabling me!! Hahahaa



You are welcome 

It is gorgeous!


----------



## Clifmar

My new to me Fendi By The Way mini, which is deceptively spacious. I love it.


----------



## BlueCherry

Clifmar said:


> My new to me Fendi By The Way mini, which is deceptively spacious. I love it.



It’s so cute 

Deceptively spacious is spot on!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new to me vintage zucca mini Mama Forever baguette in velvet(a tongue twister). I paired it with my new ff strap. 
I'm usually not a monogram  girl, but I just love the ff logo!!! Kinda went crazy here but I love it.


----------



## MrChris

Posted this in the Fendi Fellas thread but thought I'd share here as well. So I'm new to the world of Fendi bags for men, and I've been curious about the Peekaboo X-Lite Fit recently. Then today this happened and I fell in love instantly...


Matched it with this strap to get a subtle hit of Fendi logo. The back pocket is lined in Python too. Obsessed with it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another wrappy from the logomania collection.


----------



## Panders77

MrChris said:


> Posted this in the Fendi Fellas thread but thought I'd share here as well. So I'm new to the world of Fendi bags for men, and I've been curious about the Peekaboo X-Lite Fit recently. Then today this happened and I fell in love instantly...
> View attachment 4443028
> 
> Matched it with this strap to get a subtle hit of Fendi logo. The back pocket is lined in Python too. Obsessed with it!!!
> View attachment 4443029


Congratulation on that beauty and the strap looks great.


----------



## hokatie

My very first Fendi purchase ❤️.


----------



## mcwee

Got a new strap for my Kan I bag


----------



## RAEDAY

Finally, my first Fendi. The iconic Monster eyes have stolen my heart for YEARS, so when I saw this bag, it was absolute love at first sight. Say hello to my little Friendi (lol): the Kan I Monster with GHW.


----------



## Sunshine mama

raedaybaby said:


> Finally, my first Fendi. The iconic Monster eyes have stolen my heart for YEARS, so when I saw this bag, it was absolute love at first sight. Say hello to my little Friendi (lol): the Kan I Monster with GHW.
> View attachment 4451667


Hello! You are so cute!


----------



## Panders77

My new to me from Fashionphile Fendi Peekaboo Essentially in Gray/Pink with the silver Hardware.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

The latest addition to my family. My first Fendi ever. I believe this colour is called Dessert and just got released recently. Love love love!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Panders77 said:


> My new to me from Fashionphile Fendi Peekaboo Essentially in Gray/Pink with the silver Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4455640
> View attachment 4455639
> View attachment 4455638


Congrats! 
I love the interior color...omg!


----------



## Panders77

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!
> I love the interior color...omg!


Thank you so much I am loving the pop of pink.


----------



## huske

Panders77 said:


> My new to me from Fashionphile Fendi Peekaboo Essentially in Gray/Pink with the silver Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4455640
> View attachment 4455639
> View attachment 4455638


Your bag looks amazing.

I am eyeing on a white peekaboo essentially recently. May I know if the leather get scratches easily? How's the metal hardware holding up? Does the interior lining got scratch marks after use?


----------



## Panders77

huske said:


> Your bag looks amazing.
> 
> I am eyeing on a white peekaboo essentially recently. May I know if the leather get scratches easily? How's the metal hardware holding up? Does the interior lining got scratch marks after use?


The leather is amazing and so soft no scratches on the inside or outside of the bag and it is pre-loved.  No marks on the hardware either mini is in the silver, honestly it is in great shape she must not have used it much at all if she did it holding up beautifully.  I have had no issues so far using it, no marks anything.  When Fashionphile says excellent condition they really mean it the bag is like new. I love the look, feel and size of this bag.  Good luck on your decision it is a great bag.


----------



## huske

Panders77 said:


> The leather is amazing and so soft no scratches on the inside or outside of the bag and it is pre-loved.  No marks on the hardware either mini is in the silver, honestly it is in great shape she must not have used it much at all if she did it holding up beautifully.  I have had no issues so far using it, no marks anything.  When Fashionphile says excellent condition they really mean it the bag is like new. I love the look, feel and size of this bag.  Good luck on your decision it is a great bag.


Oh now I’m like this close to get a one after your reply. May I know around how much u pay for yours?


----------



## cynttl

My first Fendi


----------



## Panders77

huske said:


> Oh now I’m like this close to get a one after your reply. May I know around how much u pay for yours?


Preloved from Fashion $2700.00 USA dollars


----------



## neome

My first fendi bag, got it brand spanking new for 40% off with an additional 20% discount from my fav online retailer mytheresa, super stoked for this red beauty


----------



## neome

Here’s another pic


----------



## ElenaTS

neome said:


> View attachment 4473001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s another pic


That is FAB!! The color, the style, EVERYTHING! ENJOY!!!


----------



## neome

ElenaTS said:


> That is FAB!! The color, the style, EVERYTHING! ENJOY!!!


Couldn’t agree more, tq


----------



## mcwee

New bag strap has given my 17 yr old Gucci a new life


----------



## lilac28

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this tote in this color! My DD has one in gray and I have mine in black. Mine is with the roll eyes.
> I just love the functionality of this bag with the top zip and the front zipped pocket!!!



Thx so much & so sorry for the very late reply! I would've loved to get the gray and black totes too. Sad that the Fendi Monster theme seems to have been discontinued...


----------



## Sunshine mama

neome said:


> View attachment 4473001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s another pic


Love !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

neome said:


> View attachment 4472916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first fendi bag, got it brand spanking new for 40% off with an additional 20% discount from my fav online retailer mytheresa, super stoked for this red beauty


Dang! Congrats!!!


----------



## neome

Sunshine mama said:


> Dang! Congrats!!!


Thank you, now looking for a matching strap you on sale as I find the chunky chain quite heavy


----------



## Bumbles

Kimmytherat said:


> My first ever Fendi purchase, the mini Mon Tresor! Hopefully won't be my last Fendi purchase as I am loving the mini Peekaboo as well.


I love the mon tresor in this pattern. How are you finding it? Easy to use? Any pros and cons? I’ve been thinking of getting this bag ever since it was released but still haven’t bought it yet. Been tossing up between, this pattern, the plain white, gorgeous but will get dirty and even the cute shearling one as well. Out of all the bucket bag designs in all the fashion houses, I think fendi is the most beautiful design with the micro fibre inside, 2 detachable strap option, and all leather option as well. Very luxurious indeed, and value for money. Congrats!  Love it


----------



## Kimmytherat

Bumbles said:


> I love the mon tresor in this pattern. How are you finding it? Easy to use? Any pros and cons? I’ve been thinking of getting this bag ever since it was released but still haven’t bought it yet. Been tossing up between, this pattern, the plain white, gorgeous but will get dirty and even the cute shearling one as well. Out of all the bucket bag designs in all the fashion houses, I think fendi is the most beautiful design with the micro fibre inside, 2 detachable strap option, and all leather option as well. Very luxurious indeed, and value for money. Congrats!  Love it



It was very cute and the perfect strap drop for petite girls. I decided to sell it and get the peekaboo instead. I couldn't close it because of the material and it wasn't going to work out because I am clumsy and I will spill my things everywhere. I might get the non pvc version someday though as I like the strap drop of it.


----------



## ff2904

Just visited the outlet mall near Milan, I was torn between this 3jours and a baby pink Kan I. I feel like Kan I is still hot now while 3jours is quite outdated but my SO thought the Kan I was too young for me and it was a little heavy too so I decided to goes with 3jours. My heart is still thinking abt the Kan I though. Maybe next time


----------



## petitesugar




----------



## petitesugar

I also got this... few hours ago, joining the baguette lover club


----------



## AEGIS

Do FENDI serial codes always have numbers and letters or can they have numbers only?


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

My first Fendi

I am SO happy that I got this bag. Backstory: I have been eying it since March when I saw it in Saks. I was going to buy it as my 30th bday gift to myself but went with another bag that had been on my wishlist for a year. Fast forward to last week when I decided to look at my wishlist online and saw it was at the outlets in California I called and they had it for almost half the price! Of course I bought it lol


----------



## lesAdrets

LucyLaLaLVoer said:


> My first Fendi
> 
> I am SO happy that I got this bag. Backstory: I have been eying it since March when I saw it in Saks. I was going to buy it as my 30th bday gift to myself but went with another bag that had been on my wishlist for a year. Fast forward to last week when I decided to look at my wishlist online and saw it was at the outlets in California I called and they had it for almost half the price! Of course I bought it lol


Beautiful—congratulations! Also, may I ask which outlet? I need to go there 
Happy birthday


----------



## Annawakes

LucyLaLaLVoer said:


> My first Fendi
> 
> I am SO happy that I got this bag. Backstory: I have been eying it since March when I saw it in Saks. I was going to buy it as my 30th bday gift to myself but went with another bag that had been on my wishlist for a year. Fast forward to last week when I decided to look at my wishlist online and saw it was at the outlets in California I called and they had it for almost half the price! Of course I bought it lol


Yes, beautiful!  The Fendi website shows you whether an item is in stock at an outlet store??????  This is news!


----------



## lesAdrets

.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Yesterday I finally received my Fendi monster compact wallet from Fendi.com. The leather feels so good. It’s cute and compact. Just right for my smaller bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Taylor_elle said:


> Yesterday I finally received my Fendi monster compact wallet from Fendi.com. The leather feels so good. It’s cute and compact. Just right for my smaller bags.
> 
> View attachment 4517372


I love it! Its so viciously luxe!


----------



## thkred

Loving my new peekaboo mini selleria.  I am shocked at just how much this bag holds!


----------



## Welltraveled!

Oh, I love him!!!   <adds to Christmas list>



Taylor_elle said:


> Yesterday I finally received my Fendi monster compact wallet from Fendi.com. The leather feels so good. It’s cute and compact. Just right for my smaller bags.
> 
> View attachment 4517372


----------



## thecorporette

thkred said:


> Loving my new peekaboo mini selleria.  I am shocked at just how much this bag holds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525141
> View attachment 4525143


The Peekaboo is famous for being very spacious. Nice purchase indeed.


----------



## AllThingsBougie

This is my first Fendi bag; I just bought this past weekend! I bought this bag on the whim after eyeing it for about a couple of months now. It’s the 1974 Mini Double F, I believe. Let me know what you think, because I haven’t seen anyone post about this bag.


----------



## ElenaTS

AllThingsBougie said:


> This is my first Fendi bag; I just bought this past weekend! I bought this bag on the whim after eyeing it for about a couple of months now. It’s the 1974 Mini Double F, I believe. Let me know what you think, because I haven’t seen anyone post about this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4544503
> View attachment 4544504


That is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Maui528

AllThingsBougie said:


> This is my first Fendi bag; I just bought this past weekend! I bought this bag on the whim after eyeing it for about a couple of months now. It’s the 1974 Mini Double F, I believe. Let me know what you think, because I haven’t seen anyone post about this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4544503
> View attachment 4544504


Can you post mod shots? I’ve been eyeing this one too!


----------



## AllThingsBougie

Maui528 said:


> Can you post mod shots? I’ve been eyeing this one too!


I’m about to have lunch with my dad, so ignore the casual outfit. LOL, but the purse is also casual so you can see it fits! Also, I am 5’4” as a reference so the bag stops right at my hip when cross body.

The purse is definitely small, but it’s a little bigger than I thought. It fits my essentials, so phone (iPhone 7+) and my YSL card holder, and my hair clip. I’m sure I can fit a couple of other things, but nothing I need at the moment.


----------



## Maui528

AllThingsBougie said:


> View attachment 4545849
> View attachment 4545850
> View attachment 4545851
> 
> I’m about to have lunch with my dad, so ignore the casual outfit. LOL, but the purse is also casual so you can see it fits! Also, I am 5’4” as a reference so the bag stops right at my hip when cross body.
> 
> The purse is definitely small, but it’s a little bigger than I thought. It fits my essentials, so phone (iPhone 7+) and my YSL card holder, and my hair clip. I’m sure I can fit a couple of other things, but nothing I need at the moment.


Cute!!!


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

Annawakes said:


> Yes, beautiful!  The Fendi website shows you whether an item is in stock at an outlet store??????  This is news!


Sorry for the late reply. It did for me on the computer ‍♀️ It showed which stores still had it in stock.


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

Annawakes said:


> Yes, beautiful!  The Fendi website shows you whether an item is in stock at an outlet store??????  This is news!


The Cabazon outlets.


----------



## thkred

Love how I can change my bag up with the strap you.  Next purchase is a defender for the bag.


----------



## 3lena

I saw this beautiful Fendi mon tresor sitting pretty in Harvey Nichols, but it’s similar to my LV Alma bb, and I couldn’t justify it, also does anyone feel like Fendi is one of those brands that made a come back and may phase out? Like a trendy piece? Hence why I couldn’t justify it, if it wasn’t classic. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Luvnlife

thkred said:


> Loving my new peekaboo mini selleria.  I am shocked at just how much this bag holds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525141
> View attachment 4525143



I love this bag. It’s next on my list to purchase. Is yours black and did you purchase it new?  It’s gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## hokatie

Just received my Fendi bracelet in the mail today ❤️❤️☺️


----------



## Sunshine mama

AllThingsBougie said:


> View attachment 4545849
> View attachment 4545850
> View attachment 4545851
> 
> I’m about to have lunch with my dad, so ignore the casual outfit. LOL, but the purse is also casual so you can see it fits! Also, I am 5’4” as a reference so the bag stops right at my hip when cross body.
> 
> The purse is definitely small, but it’s a little bigger than I thought. It fits my essentials, so phone (iPhone 7+) and my YSL card holder, and my hair clip. I’m sure I can fit a couple of other things, but nothing I need at the moment.


A cute bag! And I think it looks perfect on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ff2904 said:


> Just visited the outlet mall near Milan, I was torn between this 3jours and a baby pink Kan I. I feel like Kan I is still hot now while 3jours is quite outdated but my SO thought the Kan I was too young for me and it was a little heavy too so I decided to goes with 3jours. My heart is still thinking abt the Kan I though. Maybe next time


How are you liking your 3jours so far?


----------



## thkred

Luvnlife said:


> I love this bag. It’s next on my list to purchase. Is yours black and did you purchase it new?  It’s gorgeous!!!!!!


yes my bag is black and I purchased new here in Phoenix.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

3lena said:


> I saw this beautiful Fendi mon tresor sitting pretty in Harvey Nichols, but it’s similar to my LV Alma bb, and I couldn’t justify it, also does anyone feel like Fendi is one of those brands that made a come back and may phase out? Like a trendy piece? Hence why I couldn’t justify it, if it wasn’t classic. What are your thoughts?



I love  this bag. Enjoy using it.


----------



## missie1

My Fendi Kani bag with gh.  I was s obsessed with this bag.


----------



## missie1

I feel that Fendi is a classic and is never out.  The drawstring bag falls in and out of style in my opinion


----------



## marysweetie7

3lena said:


> I saw this beautiful Fendi mon tresor sitting pretty in Harvey Nichols, but it’s similar to my LV Alma bb, and I couldn’t justify it, also does anyone feel like Fendi is one of those brands that made a come back and may phase out? Like a trendy piece? Hence why I couldn’t justify it, if it wasn’t classic. What are your thoughts?


I think the bag is beautiful, however, I do think it is a trendy piece. If you love it though, go for it!


----------



## Sanzy

My very first Fendi piece!


----------



## Greentea

dentluxe said:


> My new camera bag, added a top handle which makes it a bit more interesting and has made it a lot more practical.


I love this - how is the leather holding up?


----------



## jaskg144

Found this gorgeous charm at the outlet today for £101, which I thought was an amazing deal. It looks great next to my bugs


----------



## september1985

i am loving all the Kan I bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AllThingsBougie said:


> This is my first Fendi bag; I just bought this past weekend! I bought this bag on the whim after eyeing it for about a couple of months now. It’s the 1974 Mini Double F, I believe. Let me know what you think, because I haven’t seen anyone post about this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4544503
> View attachment 4544504


Don't know anything about this bag, but I have personally seen and thought about getting a non FF version of this bag before. 
I think this FF version is beautiful and I LOVE it!
Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

3lena said:


> I saw this beautiful Fendi mon tresor sitting pretty in Harvey Nichols, but it’s similar to my LV Alma bb, and I couldn’t justify it, also does anyone feel like Fendi is one of those brands that made a come back and may phase out? Like a trendy piece? Hence why I couldn’t justify it, if it wasn’t classic. What are your thoughts?


Hard to know about fads. But I am loving the FF monograms lately! Can't get enough of it. And I'm the type that gets embarrassed carrying LV monograms, Chanel bags with CC turnlocks, and leather LV bags with LV turnlocks(even though I still love all these elements). Can't even get myself to get a bag with an "H" on it.
Strangely,  I have no issue carrying FF items!
I'm hoping the FF never goes out of style, and if it does, I do not care.
Your FF bag is gorgeous by the way! And NO. I don't think it looks like an Alma BB DE bag. I have this same Alma BB too.
Your post was awhile ago. Did you keep the bag?


----------



## jaskg144

3lena said:


> I saw this beautiful Fendi mon tresor sitting pretty in Harvey Nichols, but it’s similar to my LV Alma bb, and I couldn’t justify it, also does anyone feel like Fendi is one of those brands that made a come back and may phase out? Like a trendy piece? Hence why I couldn’t justify it, if it wasn’t classic. What are your thoughts?



I've walked past the same bag in HN over and over and love it, I saw so many variations of it in NYC a few days ago, but I can't justify it either. I feel like the FF logo is gorgeous, but so saturated, especially with my age group (I'm 23), so I feel like it may come and go. Fendi seems to be one of those brands that rappers and other influencers have held on to and made it almost *too* popular, like with the Nicki Minaj Fendi collection, I feel like it cheapens the brand slightly and turns me off their logo bags a little. This little bucket bag is gorgeous, but I went with the LV equivalent (Neo Noe), much larger and a lot classier IMO 

I do however, still LOVE the Peekaboo and think its such a classy bag, probably because its a more understated style. I also still love the Fendi bag charms and recently got a new one


----------



## Sunshine mama

jasmynh1 said:


> I've walked past the same bag in HN over and over and love it, I saw so many variations of it in NYC a few days ago, but I can't justify it either. I feel like the FF logo is gorgeous, but so saturated, especially with my age group (I'm 23), so I feel like it may come and go. Fendi seems to be one of those brands that rappers and other influencers have held on to and made it almost *too* popular, like with the Nicki Minaj Fendi collection, I feel like it cheapens the brand slightly and turns me off their logo bags a little. This little bucket bag is gorgeous, but I went with the LV equivalent (Neo Noe), much larger and a lot classier IMO
> 
> I do however, still LOVE the Peekaboo and think its such a classy bag, probably because its a more understated style. I also still love the Fendi bag charms and recently got a new one


I guess it depends on where one lives.
In the about 1500+  mile radius from where I live,  so far, I am the ONLY person who wears the FF logo and Gucci/LV/Chanel wearers always compliment my FF bag.


----------



## jaskg144

Sunshine mama said:


> I guess it depends on where one lives.
> In the about 1500+  mile radius from where I live,  so far, I am the ONLY person who wears the FF logo and Gucci/LV wearers always compliment my FF bag.



I think it's a UK thing too  I'd love to be in your position to be the only FF logo wearer lol, it's a gorgeous style. For some reason though, I've always been more loyal to LV, I think its because LV was my first designer bag, so I kind of feel like I'm cheating if I go off and buy too much of another brand lol


----------



## Bagsforcady

New year, new bag


----------



## thkred

Loving my two latest bags!


----------



## Minie26

Hi all,
My latest baby. I love this bag! It's so cute!!
I did the unboxing and whats in my bag video.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Minie26 said:


> Hi all,
> My latest baby. I love this bag! It's so cute!!
> I did the unboxing and whats in my bag video.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633134



Congrats! It’s sooo cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

thkred said:


> Loving my two latest bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629862
> View attachment 4629863


Wow, love them both!!! I have that strap and I love it so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jasmynh1 said:


> I think it's a UK thing too  I'd love to be in your position to be the only FF logo wearer lol, it's a gorgeous style. For some reason though, I've always been more loyal to LV, I think its because LV was my first designer bag, so I kind of feel like I'm cheating if I go off and buy too much of another brand lol


I love LV logo too. That is my first love as well, then if was the GG, and FF logo. I do not love the GG logo anymore.
But, I just cannot wear the LV logo for some reason. I can only wear the LV logo in very small doses, like a strap, scarf, or a luggage tag.  Plus there are tons of people near me who wear the LV logo bags.


----------



## Minie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It’s sooo cute!!!



Thank you..


----------



## thkred

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow, love them both!!! I have that strap and I love it so much!


I just love being able to crossbody a bag when I need to!


----------



## Greentea

Love my new Wallet on chain! It is almost the same as the LV Felicie but I love it so much more. Understated and the leather is similar to saffiano but so much softer. But this is scratch resistant too. I’m not currently using the inserts but they are handy.


----------



## Mady14

thkred said:


> Loving my two latest bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629862
> View attachment 4629863


Love these both!!! So elegant! Congrats!


----------



## Mady14

Greentea said:


> Love my new Wallet on chain! It is almost the same as the LV Felicie but I love it so much more. Understated and the leather is similar to saffiano but so much softer. But this is scratch resistant too. I’m not currently using the inserts but they are handy.


I agree that this is very reminiscent of the LV Felicie but i like the leather material and the finish of the Fendi version. It has more character. Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## Mady14

This one's my first for the year! Im so excited for more. Love Fendi so much! 

Here's a reveal. I didnt realize I was also wearing my recently purchased Fendi Logo belt [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greentea said:


> Love my new Wallet on chain! It is almost the same as the LV Felicie but I love it so much more. Understated and the leather is similar to saffiano but so much softer. But this is scratch resistant too. I’m not currently using the inserts but they are handy.


Oh nice! Thank you for sharing.  I agree with you in that it looks like the LV Felicie, but more understated.  It looks like it would be easier to get in and out since it seems more supple than the Felicie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mady14 said:


> This one's my first for the year! Im so excited for more. Love Fendi so much!
> 
> Here's a reveal. I didnt realize I was also wearing my recently purchased Fendi Logo belt [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643855



Beautiful!
I LOVE Fendi too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greentea said:


> Love my new Wallet on chain! It is almost the same as the LV Felicie but I love it so much more. Understated and the leather is similar to saffiano but so much softer. But this is scratch resistant too. I’m not currently using the inserts but they are handy.


Can you show us what it looks like on the inside and what it could hold?


----------



## Greentea

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh nice! Thank you for sharing.  I agree with you in that it looks like the LV Felicie, but more understated.  It looks like it would be easier to get in and out since it seems more supple than the Felicie.


It is most like the Empreinte leather Felicie. Very easy to use


----------



## Greentea

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you show us what it looks like on the inside and what it could hold?


Sure I’ll show the inside this week- just packed it up in its bag after using it for 2 days. I got my iPhone x, a cardholder, keys, 2 lipsticks, and small Ray Ban sunglasses without a case. It’s nearly identical to the Felicie and even has the same fabric lining. It might be a few cm larger but not much.


----------



## Hatice12




----------



## DoggieBags

Not sure if this is the right thread to post. But this is how they packaged the Chinese New Year Fendi envelopes this year


----------



## Sabrina93

I bought a Fendi wallet on chain from Luisviaroma. I am just a little concerned with the calfskin leather. There are already wrinkles showing, which I can handle now, but I don’t want these to get significantly worse.

Does anyone have any thoughts? I love the bag and it was a bargain (£900), but almost wondering if I should get something more durable. Two pictures - 1 with the flash and 1 without.


----------



## averagejoe

Sabrina93 said:


> View attachment 4649939
> View attachment 4649940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Fendi wallet on chain from Luisviaroma. I am just a little concerned with the calfskin leather. There are already wrinkles showing, which I can handle now, but I don’t want these to get significantly worse.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts? I love the bag and it was a bargain (£900), but almost wondering if I should get something more durable. Two pictures - 1 with the flash and 1 without.


I like this! Doesn't the FF pattern make the creases look less visible unless you look at the bag from multiple angles? I think this is a great choice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sabrina93 said:


> View attachment 4649939
> View attachment 4649940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Fendi wallet on chain from Luisviaroma. I am just a little concerned with the calfskin leather. There are already wrinkles showing, which I can handle now, but I don’t want these to get significantly worse.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts? I love the bag and it was a bargain (£900), but almost wondering if I should get something more durable. Two pictures - 1 with the flash and 1 without.


Cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new card holder! I'm in love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sabrina93 said:


> View attachment 4649939
> View attachment 4649940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Fendi wallet on chain from Luisviaroma. I am just a little concerned with the calfskin leather. There are already wrinkles showing, which I can handle now, but I don’t want these to get significantly worse.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts? I love the bag and it was a bargain (£900), but almost wondering if I should get something more durable. Two pictures - 1 with the flash and 1 without.


It looks pretty durable.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My new card holder! I'm in love!



It's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> My new card holder! I'm in love!


Beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful! Enjoy!





jbags07 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you! It's such good quality IRL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greentea said:


> Sure I’ll show the inside this week- just packed it up in its bag after using it for 2 days. I got my iPhone x, a cardholder, keys, 2 lipsticks, and small Ray Ban sunglasses without a case. It’s nearly identical to the Felicie and even has the same fabric lining. It might be a few cm larger but not much.


Thank you.  I love it more!
Are you talking about the included cardholder?


----------



## Greentea

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I love it more!
> Are you talking about the included cardholder?


Yes that one or I also sub out a smaller regular card holder. Both work perfectly


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greentea said:


> Yes that one or I also sub out a smaller regular card holder. Both work perfectly


Thank you!


----------



## Sabrina93

averagejoe said:


> I like this! Doesn't the FF pattern make the creases look less visible unless you look at the bag from multiple angles? I think this is a great choice!


Yep I think I was just overthinking things. Kept the bag and I love it


----------



## Sabrina93

Sunshine mama said:


> My new card holder! I'm in love!


Love this. May need to get this to match my bag also


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sabrina93 said:


> Love this. May need to get this to match my bag also


It would be so cute with your bag!
You're welcome. I am more than happy to enable you!


----------



## Elena S

My first Fendi - mini camera case! It’s almost like two bags in one!


----------



## Izzy48

Haven't purchased Fendi in a few years. Absolutely fell in love with the small FF Gloria tote. Had a hard time deciding between the navy and red but decided to go for red. It arrived today and I am very happy with it. The handles are beautifully made as is the bag. The leather has  a glossy finish and the hardware on it is quite nice. The lining is much different from my By The Way bag. For me, this is a great purchase.


----------



## IntheOcean

Izzy48 said:


> Haven't purchased Fendi in a few years. Absolutely fell in love with the small FF Gloria tote. Had a hard time deciding between the navy and red but decided to go for red. It arrived today and I am very happy with it. The handles are beautifully made as is the bag. The leather has  a glossy finish and the hardware on it is quite nice. The lining is much different from my By The Way bag. For me, this is a great purchase.


Congrats on your purchase! I think this bag looks a lot nicer in red than in blue. Love the handles 



Elena S said:


> My first Fendi - mini camera case! It’s almost like two bags in one!
> View attachment 4667653
> View attachment 4667654


It IS two bags in one! Congrats on your first Fendi bag, and it's a great choice, such a versatile bag, will go with literally everything.


----------



## jooon

Elena S said:


> My first Fendi - mini camera case! It’s almost like two bags in one!
> View attachment 4667653
> View attachment 4667654


Oh my I love this so much!  Congrats on getting this bag! Share mod shots if you have any!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Elena S said:


> My first Fendi - mini camera case! It’s almost like two bags in one!
> View attachment 4667653
> View attachment 4667654


Wow both bags are really nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Izzy48 said:


> Haven't purchased Fendi in a few years. Absolutely fell in love with the small FF Gloria tote. Had a hard time deciding between the navy and red but decided to go for red. It arrived today and I am very happy with it. The handles are beautifully made as is the bag. The leather has  a glossy finish and the hardware on it is quite nice. The lining is much different from my By The Way bag. For me, this is a great purchase.


Congrats!
This red is really beautiful!


----------



## Elena S

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow both bags are really nice!


It’s actually two sides of one bag


----------



## Venessa84

Finally jumped on the StrapYou bandwagon. I couldn’t help myself when I saw this python beauty. 

I think she looks great on my LV twist


----------



## muchstuff

My third Fendi and my first Anna Selleria, I already have another one on the way ...


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Elena S said:


> My first Fendi - mini camera case! It’s almost like two bags in one!
> View attachment 4667653
> View attachment 4667654




Love this ! Saw a similar one today at Fendi. Loved it.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Tried to find a crossbody/new wallet today for a mini vacation. Stopped by Goyard , Fendi, Dior....


So finally after some consideration I came home with this little one. So in love with the size and color, definitely have to downgrade my Gucci blooms zip card case so I can fit other things but that’s ok. Really great size not too big or small. Wasn’t in love with the soho disco cause the tassel  but then top handles on this bag are prefect cause as you can see, they lay flat when you don’t need to use them.


----------



## Narnanz

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Tried to find a crossbody/new wallet today for a mini vacation. Stopped by Goyard , Fendi, Dior....
> 
> 
> So finally after some consideration I came home with this little one. So in love with the size and color, definitely have to downgrade my Gucci blooms zip card case so I can fit other things but that’s ok. Really great size not too big or small. Wasn’t in love with the soho disco cause the tassel  but then top handles on this bag are prefect cause as you can see, they lay flat when you don’t need to use them.


Wonderful green and I love how the pink complements nicely with it.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Narnanz said:


> Wonderful green and I love how the pink complements nicely with it.



Thanks so much, yeah the pink really suites the green well


----------



## JenJBS

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Tried to find a crossbody/new wallet today for a mini vacation. Stopped by Goyard , Fendi, Dior....
> 
> 
> So finally after some consideration I came home with this little one. So in love with the size and color, definitely have to downgrade my Gucci blooms zip card case so I can fit other things but that’s ok. Really great size not too big or small. Wasn’t in love with the soho disco cause the tassel  but then top handles on this bag are prefect cause as you can see, they lay flat when you don’t need to use them.



Lovely bag! Perfect for Spring! Enjoy!


----------



## Venessa84

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Tried to find a crossbody/new wallet today for a mini vacation. Stopped by Goyard , Fendi, Dior....
> 
> 
> So finally after some consideration I came home with this little one. So in love with the size and color, definitely have to downgrade my Gucci blooms zip card case so I can fit other things but that’s ok. Really great size not too big or small. Wasn’t in love with the soho disco cause the tassel  but then top handles on this bag are prefect cause as you can see, they lay flat when you don’t need to use them.



What a hot color! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Izzy48

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Tried to find a crossbody/new wallet today for a mini vacation. Stopped by Goyard , Fendi, Dior....
> 
> 
> So finally after some consideration I came home with this little one. So in love with the size and color, definitely have to downgrade my Gucci blooms zip card case so I can fit other things but that’s ok. Really great size not too big or small. Wasn’t in love with the soho disco cause the tassel  but then top handles on this bag are prefect cause as you can see, they lay flat when you don’t need to use them.


A perfect spring and summer color. The pink looks great with it. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## jenlee8751

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Love this ! Saw a similar one today at Fendi. Loved it.





lotusflowerbaum said:


> Tried to find a crossbody/new wallet today for a mini vacation. Stopped by Goyard , Fendi, Dior....
> 
> 
> So finally after some consideration I came home with this little one. So in love with the size and color, definitely have to downgrade my Gucci blooms zip card case so I can fit other things but that’s ok. Really great size not too big or small. Wasn’t in love with the soho disco cause the tassel  but then top handles on this bag are prefect cause as you can see, they lay flat when you don’t need to use them.


Love this green! What is the name of this piece?


----------



## Sushibunny

New  gradient  crocdark blue peekaboo to add to my Fendi family, so happy with it lucky I found this variation preloved as I've only seen the light pink one in boutiques.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

jenlee8751 said:


> Love this green! What is the name of this piece?



it’s the By The Way bag in the size mini  I believe there’s also a regular and small size in different variations as well.


----------



## Izzy48

lotusflowerbaum said:


> it’s the By The Way bag in the size mini  I believe there’s also a regular and small size in different variations as well.


Wonderful collection!


----------



## Venessa84

Sushibunny said:


> New  gradient  crocdark blue peekaboo to add to my Fendi family, so happy with it lucky I found this variation preloved as I've only seen the light pink one in boutiques.
> View attachment 4689696



This is stunning and perfect! What an amazing find!!


----------



## jaskg144

Taking my beaded baguette out for the first time’s to my mums house for lunch


----------



## maybol

I just picked up this little baby for a steal.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Sushibunny said:


> New  gradient  crocdark blue peekaboo to add to my Fendi family, so happy with it lucky I found this variation preloved as I've only seen the light pink one in boutiques.
> View attachment 4689696


Wow that is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## CarolineLDN79

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Love this ! Saw a similar one today at Fendi. Loved it.



I’m so torn at the moment whether to buy this one or the version in all red ??????


----------



## Elena S

clbradshaw said:


> I’m so torn at the moment whether to buy this one or the version in all red ??????


The all red version is also gorgeous - I tried it also in store when purchased mine. But I needed a more neutral and versatile color at the moment.


----------



## ElectricBoots

As an Easter present to myself I purchased my first Fendi from Fashionphile! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

ElectricBoots said:


> As an Easter present to myself I purchased my first Fendi from Fashionphile! I can't wait to get it!




Update us on how fast shipping is to you, I wanted to make a purchase but am afraid it might be held up d/t ongoing shelter in place.


----------



## ElectricBoots

I purchased Sunday the 12th and according to UPS I am supposed to receive Monday April 20th ( I am in NY). I will update with photos once I actually receive.


----------



## ElectricBoots

So the Purse arrived April 21st, only one day off from original ETA. Not bad! I know transparent bags are not for everyone but I do love them(its the forever raver in me). I love the more classic line and structure of the bag with the transparent material. And the shade of orange is just perfection. Its the perfect summer bag!


----------



## angelicskater16

I’m in LOVE with the shearling monogram poncho.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Here’s mine  

MTO Peekaboo


----------



## Terri Scott

This is my first Fendi bag and I couldn't be happier.  The leather is so soft and supple.  I'm not a crook of the arm or carry by the handle type of gal but the leather handle feels so luxurious  and comfy.  I much prefer to carry by hand or crook of arm than use the shoulder strap.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Terri Scott said:


> This is my first Fendi bag and I couldn't be happier.  The leather is so soft and supple.  I'm not a crook of the arm or carry by the handle type of gal but the leather handle feels so luxurious  and comfy.  I much prefer to carry by hand or crook of arm than use the shoulder strap.


Very nice!


----------



## jaskg144

Terri Scott said:


> This is my first Fendi bag and I couldn't be happier.  The leather is so soft and supple.  I'm not a crook of the arm or carry by the handle type of gal but the leather handle feels so luxurious  and comfy.  I much prefer to carry by hand or crook of arm than use the shoulder strap.



Gorgeous bag! Very luxurious and understated.


----------



## Sarenkaldn

A mini Lagoon Monster


----------



## jaskg144

Sarenkaldn said:


> A mini Lagoon Monster



gorgeous! This was the first monster I ever got and he’s still going strong  enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Vily

This is my first Fendi, in love
Just wondering is Fendi hold its value like Chanel & LV


----------



## Venessa84

Vily said:


> This is my first Fendi, in love
> Just wondering is Fendi hold its value like Chanel & LV
> 
> View attachment 4819234



It does not but that’s a pretty cool bag! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Biogirl1

Vily said:


> This is my first Fendi, in love
> Just wondering is Fendi hold its value like Chanel & LV
> 
> View attachment 4819234


So pretty!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Terri Scott said:


> This is my first Fendi bag and I couldn't be happier.  The leather is so soft and supple.  I'm not a crook of the arm or carry by the handle type of gal but the leather handle feels so luxurious  and comfy.  I much prefer to carry by hand or crook of arm than use the shoulder strap.


I am considering this bag. Are you still in love with it? Has it worn well? TIA~


----------



## Terri Scott

Bijouxlady said:


> I am considering this bag. Are you still in love with it? Has it worn well? TIA~


I absolutely love this bag.  Have been using it continuously since I purchased it and still looks brand new.  I have a LV Neo Noe too but I prefer the Fendi (though I also love my Neo Noe). I like that the inner pocket is deep, and on the side of the bag, so there's much more room in the body of the bag.  And the leather feels incredible..so comfortable, soft and well-made.  It's beautiful but understated so can wear casually or dressed up. I purchased mine at Italist as they had the best price at the time.  Get it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Terri Scott said:


> I absolutely love this bag.  Have been using it continuously since I purchased it and still looks brand new.  I have a LV Neo Noe too but I prefer the Fendi (though I also love my Neo Noe). I like that the inner pocket is deep, and on the side of the bag, so there's much more room in the body of the bag.  And the leather feels incredible..so comfortable, soft and well-made.  It's beautiful but understated so can wear casually or dressed up. I purchased mine at Italist as they had the best price at the time.  Get it. You won't regret it.


Thank you!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Terri Scott said:


> I absolutely love this bag.  Have been using it continuously since I purchased it and still looks brand new.  I have a LV Neo Noe too but I prefer the Fendi (though I also love my Neo Noe). I like that the inner pocket is deep, and on the side of the bag, so there's much more room in the body of the bag.  And the leather feels incredible..so comfortable, soft and well-made.  It's beautiful but understated so can wear casually or dressed up. I purchased mine at Italist as they had the best price at the time.  Get it. You won't regret it.


I love that it has a top handle & a shoulder strap. Most don't.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Welcome home baby! I really love this little one❤️❤️❤️


----------



## amandacasey

Fendi shearling baguette regular/medium size


----------



## LemonDrop

RataDrawitra said:


> Welcome home baby! I really love this little one❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4822376



i love your bag


----------



## averagejoe

amandacasey said:


> Fendi shearling baguette regular/medium size
> 
> View attachment 4823690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823691


ADORABLE! Congratulations!


----------



## Sunshine mama

amandacasey said:


> Fendi shearling baguette regular/medium size
> 
> View attachment 4823690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823691


Love this!!!!
Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RataDrawitra said:


> Welcome home baby! I really love this little one❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4822376


I love this too!!


----------



## loves

SO Gorgeous and I can imagine how fabulous it feels *stroke stroke*


amandacasey said:


> Fendi shearling baguette regular/medium size
> 
> View attachment 4823690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823691


----------



## loves

LOVE it!


RataDrawitra said:


> Welcome home baby! I really love this little one❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4822376


----------



## Danstuh

Hi everyone! I’m wanting to buy my FIRST ever fendi and I want the mini peekaboo so bad. I found this one for a really good price but am unsure about the crystal detailing.

I kinda like the uniqueness/ fun aspect of it
I also like how you can flip sides and it’s all black.

Since it would be my first peekaboo should I just go with all black so it’ll be more timeless and I can get more wear out of it?? 
or do you think I’ll still be able to get a good amount of wear out of this bag regardless??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Danstuh said:


> Hi everyone! I’m wanting to buy my FIRST ever fendi and I want the mini peekaboo so bad. I found this one for a really good price but am unsure about the crystal detailing.
> 
> I kinda like the uniqueness/ fun aspect of it
> I also like how you can flip sides and it’s all black.
> 
> Since it would be my first peekaboo should I just go with all black so it’ll be more timeless and I can get more wear out of it??
> or do you think I’ll still be able to get a good amount of wear out of this bag regardless??
> 
> View attachment 4829713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829714


I personally would get it. I really like the versatility.  I like whimsical things though. 
So I guess it depends on your personality .


----------



## manversusbag

Hey guys! I just got the Fendi Pico Baguette charm! I have always love everything miniature and this Fendi Pico is just pure ❤️

My only issue is that since it’s made of glass beads continuous wear can make the nylon strings brittle and eventually break  

Here’s my review of the Fendi pico version


----------



## Bumbles

manversusbag said:


> Hey guys! I just got the Fendi Pico Baguette charm! I have always love everything miniature and this Fendi Pico is just pure ❤
> 
> My only issue is that since it’s made of glass beads continuous wear can make the nylon strings brittle and eventually break
> 
> Here’s my review of the Fendi pico version


This is so cute! Congrats! My only concern with this and the nano baguette is the strap is so fine and it’s so small if it does break off, or fall off somehow you wouldn’t even fell a thing because it’s so light. None the less it is so super cute! Enjoy


----------



## manversusbag

Bumbles said:


> This is so cute! Congrats! My only concern with this and the nano baguette is the strap is so fine and it’s so small if it does break off, or fall off somehow you wouldn’t even fell a thing because it’s so light. None the less it is so super cute! Enjoy


Thank you. I tried to use it once and it’s a conversation starter. You’re right, the strap is very delicate. I think they made it thin so you can use it as a necklace however they are now selling bag straps for pico and nano bags.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Here is my new cutie ❤
Holds better than i thought even with an organiser


----------



## CharlyParis

New vintage baby yellow chef bag with Zucca logo in yellow from 2009


----------



## Princessdhea

amandacasey said:


> Fendi shearling baguette regular/medium size
> 
> View attachment 4823690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823691


Lovely! I consider to buy the shearling one in peekaboo, does it hard to take care the fur?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

My new to me peekaboo!  This is my first secondhand purchase and I’m SO pleased with fashionphile - it came in such nice packaging and was in nearly pristine condition - a few *tiny* marks that are barely visible but got it for $2400 instead of $3100 retail woohoo


----------



## CrazyCool01

ATLbagaddict said:


> My new to me peekaboo!  This is my first secondhand purchase and I’m SO pleased with fashionphile - it came in such nice packaging and was in nearly pristine condition - a few *tiny* marks that are barely visible but got it for $2400 instead of $3100 retail woohoo


Wow awesome deal enjoyyy


----------



## maximemw

My first Fendi Runway Bag


----------



## lilone

ATLbagaddict said:


> My new to me peekaboo!  This is my first secondhand purchase and I’m SO pleased with fashionphile - it came in such nice packaging and was in nearly pristine condition - a few *tiny* marks that are barely visible but got it for $2400 instead of $3100 retail woohoo


I think this is called a Baguette...I have one and love it!  Enjoy!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

lilone said:


> I think this is called a Baguette...I have one and love it!  Enjoy!


Whoops I knew that - must have had too much wine before I posted!


----------



## amandacasey

Princessdhea said:


> Lovely! I consider to buy the shearling one in peekaboo, does it hard to take care the fur?


I haven’t used it yet but it seems durable, though it’s fur so you still have to be careful


----------



## ElenaTS

ATLbagaddict said:


> My new to me peekaboo!  This is my first secondhand purchase and I’m SO pleased with fashionphile - it came in such nice packaging and was in nearly pristine condition - a few *tiny* marks that are barely visible but got it for $2400 instead of $3100 retail woohoo


I LOVE this bag. It's beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## ElenaTS

maximemw said:


> My first Fendi Runway Bag
> View attachment 4905784


I have never seen this bag before, and since I saw your post, I'm obsessed with this and the pale pink. Where did you find this? Every site has it pre-sale until February and March?


----------



## maximemw

ElenaTS said:


> I have never seen this bag before, and since I saw your post, I'm obsessed with this and the pale pink. Where did you find this? Every site has it pre-sale until February and March?



Apparently is super limited bag, my SA tell me only 3 in canada, and all ready sold out in United States except one in Miami. The bag is out since November 12 (Holiday Campagne) 

the bag in lifestyle situation


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> Apparently is super limited bag, my SA tell me only 3 in canada, and all ready sold out in United States except one in Miami. The bag is out since November 12 (Holiday Campagne)
> 
> the bag in lifestyle situation



You got the bag! Congratulations! I saw the 3 online while checking the stock and they quickly sold out, with Yorkdale being the last to have it.


----------



## maximemw

averagejoe said:


> You got the bag! Congratulations! I saw the 3 online while checking the stock and they quickly sold out, with Yorkdale being the last to have it.



Yes , im very happy with this bag!, I managed to get it in pre sale with my SA, thankfully, But I'm sad that I can't go to Yorkdale to see the other pieces in the collection. Yorkdale is the only one to have received the Fendi Pack collection because of a pop up.


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> Yes , im very happy with this bag!, I managed to get it in pre sale with my SA, thankfully, But I'm sad that I can't go to Yorkdale to see the other pieces in the collection. Yorkdale is the only one to have received the Fendi Pack collection because of a pop up.


I'm going to go today because of the lockdown coming on Monday. I just need to experience a mall with all the Christmas decorations before this gloomy lockdown takes place. How depressing that we are locking down again.


----------



## Rockysmom

I realized I didn’t own anything fendi even though I have had their bags in the past. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mbaglvr

Could not resist this cutie! Iconic mini peekaboo in sheepskin


----------



## ElectricBoots

Mbaglvr said:


> Could not resist this cutie! Iconic mini peekaboo in sheepskin


I loooooove this bag! And your pup is super cute too


----------



## beachbabe90

Mbaglvr said:


> Could not resist this cutie! Iconic mini peekaboo in sheepskin



this is precious!!!!!


----------



## pocketpikachu

Got me a little something from Fendi's markdown sales  Hope that everyone is having an enjoyable and safe 2021 so far.


----------



## CharlyParis

Yellow Chef Fendi bag


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here is my new cutie ❤
> Holds better than i thought even with an organiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897427


This is gorgeous @CrazyCool01 what colour is it? Is it the mini baguette?


----------



## Bumbles

Mbaglvr said:


> Could not resist this cutie! Iconic mini peekaboo in sheepskin


Your bag is amazing. But I’m so sorry to say, that your dog is the star of the photo. So cute!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous @CrazyCool01 what colour is it? Is it the mini baguette?


Hello @Bumbles  - this is the medium size in color Brown ❤️I love this bag, was soo scared to use but it has held up very well and no scratches or wear


----------



## Volvomom

Bumbles said:


> Your bag is amazing. But I’m so sorry to say, that your dog is the star of the photo. So cute!


Definitely.......what a cute dog!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

I couldn't resist this Fendi dress found at the outlet and well you know the shoes were a must
	

		
			
		

		
	







The dress just arrived, it was the only one, and it was my size...the perfect fit!


----------



## Volvomom

Gorgeous....... please post pictures!!!!!  
Mod shots


----------



## Venessa84

Volvomom said:


> Gorgeous....... please post pictures!!!!!
> Mod shots



You got it...I'll try to do it when I have some time this weekend.


----------



## Volvomom

Those shoes are incredible.....the dress!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

This rehab crossbody came on Monday. Finished it today. Very pleased with the result...some before and after.


----------



## snibor

BowieFan1971 said:


> This rehab crossbody came on Monday. Finished it today. Very pleased with the result...some before and after.
> View attachment 4950345
> View attachment 4950346
> View attachment 4950347
> View attachment 4950348
> View attachment 4950349
> View attachment 4950351
> View attachment 4950352
> View attachment 4950353
> View attachment 4950354
> View attachment 4950355
> View attachment 4950356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950358
> View attachment 4950358


Wow!  How’d you do it?   I have an inherited Fendi that’s in terrible shape  I can’t wear but I’ve kept for sentimental reasons.


----------



## BowieFan1971

snibor said:


> Wow!  How’d you do it?   I have an inherited Fendi that’s in terrible shape  I can’t wear but I’ve kept for sentimental reasons.


Cleaned it, repaired the strap with glue. Then I mixed leather paint (Angelus) and touched up the light stripes and trim, used paint and permanent marker to touch up the brown stripes, then sealed it all with matte Angelus sealer (2-3 thin coats on the damaged parts, 1-2 thin coats over the whole bag. The paint and sealant dry super quick! The hardest part for me is to decide when to stop, since I am kind of a perfectionist and could get to the point of trying so hard I ruin it.

I love vintage bags and was so impressed with how tough this little girl is! She’s not perfect, but now she can rock alongside any bag out there...she earned it!


----------



## IntheOcean

Venessa84 said:


> I couldn't resist this Fendi dress found at the outlet and well you know the shoes were a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950253
> 
> 
> The dress just arrived, it was the only one, and it was my size...the perfect fit!


I love the shoes!  Stunning.


----------



## snibor

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cleaned it, repaired the strap with glue. Then I mixed leather paint (Angelus) and touched up the light stripes and trim, used paint and permanent marker to touch up the brown stripes, then sealed it all with matte Angelus sealer (2-3 thin coats on the damaged parts, 1-2 thin coats over the whole bag. The paint and sealant dry super quick! The hardest part for me is to decide when to stop, since I am kind of a perfectionist and could get to the point of trying so hard I ruin it.
> 
> I love vintage bags and was so impressed with how tough this little girl is! She’s not perfect, but now she can rock alongside any bag out there...she earned it!


Wow!  Amazing!!


----------



## MrChris

Recently got this pouch and taking it out for a spin today - it's so supple and soft, and fits heaps inside!


----------



## Cedh

Obsessing over Strap You’s!


----------



## TraceySH

I got these a few weeks ago, and meant to post them. I just love using these embossed metallic wallets!


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> I couldn't resist this Fendi dress found at the outlet and well you know the shoes were a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950253
> 
> 
> The dress just arrived, it was the only one, and it was my size...the perfect fit!


What a stunning combo! But the shoes,.... OMG.... simply gorgeous!


----------



## ElectricBoots

TraceySH said:


> I got these a few weeks ago, and meant to post them. I just love using these embossed metallic wallets!


Love!


----------



## ElectricBoots

MrChris said:


> Recently got this pouch and taking it out for a spin today - it's so supple and soft, and fits heaps inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958244


Gorgeous!


----------



## belle2456

Picked up the Mon Tresor and Mini Strap a few months ago. Love the color combination..


----------



## Venessa84

Bumbles said:


> What a stunning combo! But the shoes,.... OMG.... simply gorgeous!



Thank you so much Bumbles! I’ve been actually getting a lot of use out of the shoes. I’m surprised how comfortable they are.


----------



## Franz69

Joining the house of Fendi! This is my first ever bag from this brand and I'm in love! Had to get this after watching reruns of Sex and the City just so I can say "It's not a bag, its a baguette."


----------



## Efenig91

My new Fendi Forever Running sneakers! Absolutely love them! Very comfortable


----------



## fashion16

TraceySH said:


> I got these a few weeks ago, and meant to post them. I just love using these embossed metallic wallets!


I have my eye on one as well but I am apprehensive about the metallic lambskin and durability. How are they holding up?


----------



## TraceySH

fashion16 said:


> I have my eye on one as well but I am apprehensive about the metallic lambskin and durability. How are they holding up?


They are calfskin! And holding up PERFECTLY!!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Pretty sure I manifested this mini camera bag... after a couple weeks of scouring the web, this gently used one popped up late one night on The RealReal. I’ve never added something to my cart so fast, lol! Love how it looks with my Marc Jacobs mixed metal chain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Pretty sure I manifested this mini camera bag... after a couple weeks of scouring the web, this gently used one popped up late one night on The RealReal. I’ve never added something to my cart so fast, lol! Love how it looks with my Marc Jacobs mixed metal chain.
> 
> View attachment 4986591


Nice! 
And that's a cool chain!!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!
> And that's a cool chain!!!



Thank you! Can’t wait to take them out for a spin!


----------



## monkyjib

My first Fendi - a mini peekaboo! Walked into the store with no intention to purchase...(planning to save it for another bag) BUT I immediately fell in love with this shade of grey! Such amazing quality bag. The leather felt incredibly nice and sturdy, plus it’s not heavy! My SA was kind enough to gift me with these special envelopes for Chinese New Year.


----------



## DIO

Got my first Fendi purchase ever! I saw this crazy-bright macaroni orange color online and couldn't get it out of my head. This color/logo combo on the By The Way bag is also VERY tempting. I've heard mixed reviews on the BTW though, so I went with the continental wallet instead... At least for now


----------



## kcd1695

This is my first ever Fendi❤️ I was browsing my local consignment shop and fell in love with this little bag!


----------



## Bagfangirl

this baby came in today  the bag is so buttery soft I can’t stop touching it!!!


----------



## afroken

This lovely Fendi Anna Selleria. This is only my second Fendi and already I’m looking forward to add more to my collection. Love the Selleria line.

Does anyone know what colour this is? I’m thinking Asfalto but not 100% sure.


----------



## robynbenz

afroken said:


> This lovely Fendi Anna Selleria. This is only my second Fendi and already I’m looking forward to add more to my collection. Love the Selleria line.
> 
> Does anyone know what colour this is? I’m thinking Asfalto but not 100% sure.
> 
> View attachment 5026253


I had this bag and it was called Asphalt!  Congratulation, it’s Beautifu!


----------



## afroken

robynbenz said:


> I had this bag and it was called Asphalt!  Congratulation, it’s Beautifu!


Lol no idea where I got Asfalto from! Thank you so much!


----------



## robynbenz

Anytime!  It was probably auto correct


----------



## daniloves

My new peekaboo mini selleria arrived yesterday! This is my first Fendi and I'm in awe of the craftsmanship.


----------



## Bagfangirl

daniloves said:


> My new peekaboo mini selleria arrived yesterday! This is my first Fendi and I'm in awe of the craftsmanship.


What a beauty!!!!


----------



## marvelboy

The beautiful flat baguette!  It’s much better looking in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bagfangirl said:


> this baby came in today  the bag is so buttery soft I can’t stop touching it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021498


Gorgeous!
One question:
If it looks  like  butter,  feels like butter, will it taste like butter?


----------



## Bagfangirl

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!
> One question:
> If it looks  like  butter,  feels like butter, will it taste like butter?



LOL... erm prob won’t be trying it cuz I put leather conditioner on it


----------



## daniloves

marvelboy said:


> The beautiful flat baguette!  It’s much better looking in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029402
> View attachment 5029403
> View attachment 5029404
> View attachment 5029405


Oh yes yes yes that’s a stunner


----------



## Venessa84

Venessa84 said:


> You got it...I'll try to do it when I have some time this weekend.



This is very belated but I wanted to share what this dress looks like worn (plus rocking my Fendi shoes).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> This is very belated but I wanted to share what this dress looks like worn (plus rocking my Fendi shoes).
> View attachment 5046110


That's such a pretty dress. You look smashin!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> That's such a pretty dress. You look smashin!



Thank you so much! I don’t know what it is about this dress but I feel like a million bucks in it. Love the fit and quality surpasses all of my other dresses.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you so much! I don’t know what it is about this dress but I feel like a million bucks in it. Love the fit and quality surpasses all of my other dresses.


Maybe cuz you look great!


----------



## meredith0724

Venessa84 said:


> This is very belated but I wanted to share what this dress looks like worn (plus rocking my Fendi shoes).
> View attachment 5046110



You look AMAZING!! This dress looks like it was made just for you!! So, so gorgeous.


----------



## Bagfangirl

Venessa84 said:


> This is very belated but I wanted to share what this dress looks like worn (plus rocking my Fendi shoes).
> View attachment 5046110



so beautiful!!!


----------



## maybol

Picked up my first Fendi bag yesterday! The staff at the boutique were so nice it actually weirded me out.  The SA who helped my was clearly very passionate about Baguettes and all the accessories you can put on them. And once the purchase was finalized, everyone in the store congratulated me as if I'd made a great achievement. Overall, the whole experience was much nicer than any other shopping experience I've had. I wonder if it's a Fendi thing or if it's because I happened to have an Hermes bag in hand yesterday.


----------



## meredith0724

maybol said:


> Picked up my first Fendi bag yesterday! The staff at the boutique were so nice it actually weirded me out.  The SA who helped my was clearly very passionate about Baguettes and all the accessories you can put on them. And once the purchase was finalized, everyone in the store congratulated me as if I'd made a great achievement. Overall, the whole experience was much nicer than any other shopping experience I've had. I wonder if it's a Fendi thing or if it's because I happened to have an Hermes bag in hand yesterday.



I've found that the Fendi service is above and beyond any that I've ever received in any luxury store. In fact, that is what has swayed me to favor the brand recently (along with the excellent craftsmanship that seems to be absent in many of the mass-produced "luxury" goods of late -- ahem, LV/Chanel). I was treated like a queen when I bought just sunglasses and sneakers... thus, I kept returning and have since bought two peekaboos, two pair of shoes, a wrappy and a strap   my SA texts after I leave to see how I am enjoying my items, to let me know when she sees things I might like, and to let me know how much she enjoys working with me. In my opinion, it is how a customer should be treated in a luxury environment in which one drops thousands of dollars in a single sitting.


----------



## Elena S

Wallet on chain


----------



## pocketpikachu

maybol said:


> Picked up my first Fendi bag yesterday! The staff at the boutique were so nice it actually weirded me out.  The SA who helped my was clearly very passionate about Baguettes and all the accessories you can put on them. And once the purchase was finalized, everyone in the store congratulated me as if I'd made a great achievement. Overall, the whole experience was much nicer than any other shopping experience I've had. I wonder if it's a Fendi thing or if it's because I happened to have an Hermes bag in hand yesterday.


That's such a nice Baguette! Also, I got to agree that the customer service provided by Fendi is truly stellar and exceptional, here in Singapore as well. I have been to boutiques of many other brands (Dior, Gucci, Prada, Celine...), and spent considerable amounts in them as well but never had I gotten a shopping experience as great as in Fendi. The sales associate are all very welcoming and helpful (encountered some issues back when I was making my first purchase, a Porter Baguette and I was even dressed in scrapes then!) My own SA, whom I got to know after only getting a belt, has been so nice and always makes sure to keep me in the loop on new season releases and private sales. Not to mention the fantastic after-service (which is SO lacking in other brands), when they offered to send my sneakers (that I got for 50% off) for free cleaning service after I casually mentioned that 1 of the sides got stained.

I just wish that there are more to get in Fendi (I am more attracted to Dior and Celine at this moment) because I really love the shopping experience!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe cuz you look great!





meredith0724 said:


> You look AMAZING!! This dress looks like it was made just for you!! So, so gorgeous.





Bagfangirl said:


> so beautiful!!!



Thank you all so much!! Now to find another occasion to wear this beautiful dress!!


----------



## Gabel

Fendi Flow - arrived yesterday


----------



## CrazyCool01

Gabel said:


> Fendi Flow - arrived yesterday


Looks amazing ! Is sizing true to size !?is it comfortable


----------



## Gabel

CrazyCool01 said:


> Looks amazing ! Is sizing true to size !?is it comfortable


I sized half a size up. I tried it first in 7.5 - my true size - but my toe was hitting the shoe. So I have them in 8 now. But have to say they now feel a lot!! bigger. 
Still debating if I should return them  I love them. But the fit isn’t perfect. However, I also have very narrow feet.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Gabel said:


> I sized half a size up. I tried it first in 7.5 - my true size - but my toe was hitting the shoe. So I have them in 8 now. But have to say they now feel a lot!! bigger.
> Still debating if I should return them  I love them. But the fit isn’t perfect. However, I also have very narrow feet.


Thanks for your reply! Sad the shoes did not fit you well  looks amazing on you though


----------



## Gabel

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Sad the shoes did not fit you well  looks amazing on you though


Thank you ! I hope they’ll fit you!!


----------



## Gabel

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Sad the shoes did not fit you well  looks amazing on you though


I actually kept them


----------



## CrazyCool01

Gabel said:


> I actually kept them


Awesome  enjoy ,, looks great on you


----------



## dotty8

I've had this scarf for quite some time in my closet but haven't started using it yet, so it feels like new to me  ... I'll wear it this week... I find the little owl faces so cute


----------



## missie1

My new Shell Pochette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missie1 said:


> My new Shell Pochette.
> 
> View attachment 5088523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088526


Soooo cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## vinotastic

My first fendi !  Raffia slides Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## missie1

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute!!! Congrats!


Thanks I stalked this clutch and was able to score from 24.S.  It was never available in US on Fendi site.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missie1 said:


> Thanks I stalked this clutch and was able to score from 24.S.  It was never available in US on Fendi site.


Was it at a better price at 24.S?
And I would love to see what the inside looks like. And mod shots?


----------



## missie1

De


Sunshine mama said:


> Was it at a better price at 24.S?
> And I would love to see what the inside looks like. And mod shots?


it was $2850 with no tax so that was good.  I will take some photos later


----------



## jaskg144

My gorgeous blue Peekaboo just arrived  I have another Peekaboo on the way too.


----------



## RetailReviver

I’ve had this Fendi monster clutch for a few months and haven’t used it yet. I love it, just waiting for an occasion to wear it. It’s a boss look!


----------



## CleanLikeCeline

Pictures don’t do this mimosa color justice!! I usually don’t go for this type of sandal, but the color is too amazing to pass up. Strongly considering a bag in the same color now, oh boy.


----------



## kam565

missie1 said:


> Thanks I stalked this clutch and was able to score from 24.S.  It was never available in US on Fendi site.


I am now obsessed with this clutch.  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## missie1

kam565 said:


> I am now obsessed with this clutch.  Gorgeous!!!


IKR...I saw it and was OMG I gotta get it


----------



## missie1

CleanLikeCeline said:


> Pictures don’t do this mimosa color justice!! I usually don’t go for this type of sandal, but the color is too amazing to pass up. Strongly considering a bag in the same color now, oh boy.


I love these


----------



## kam565

missie1 said:


> IKR...I saw it and was OMG I gotta get it


 I am also in the U.S. and can’t find it here.  Sigh.


----------



## missie1

kam565 said:


> I am also in the U.S. and can’t find it here.  Sigh.


They never released it here in US.  Keep trying 24.S they are out of Paris I believe.  They sell out and restock it.  My BFF got one two weeks ago from them also.  You have to check it everyday though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jasmynh1 said:


> My gorgeous blue Peekaboo just arrived  I have another Peekaboo on the way too.


@jasmynh1  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I recently got a Selleria Peekaboo mini and a mesh zucca Boston bag.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Beautiful bags @Sunshine mama. The peekaboo is the color of the bag a soft rose color? The Boston bag is it lightweight? Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Beautiful bags @Sunshine mama. The peekaboo is the color of the bag a soft rose color? The Boston bag is it lightweight? Enjoy your new handbags.


Thank you! Yes the color is a soft pink called English rose. 
And the Boston bag doesn't weigh anything at all!!! It's like carrying nothing!!!
I love it cuz it's big(for me) and super light.


----------



## Sferics

Raincoat...
Finally, the defender arrived. Phew!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> Raincoat...
> Finally, the defender arrived. Phew!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131234


I am thinking of getting this. Congrats! 
Will you be using it to change the look of the bag or as a protective layer during bad weather?
Also, is it heavy?


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> I am thinking of getting this. Congrats!
> Will you be using it to change the look of the bag or as a protective layer during bad weather?
> Also, is it heavy?


Thank you!  It was not easy to get, although they offer it on website.
My first intention was to use it when it rains (the weather here is totally crazy this year) but it looks more pretty in real life as I did expect it...so I can see me using it to vary the look. Too bad the clear ones all seem to tarnish - they are so nice, when new.
PS: It's lightweight!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> Thank you!  It was not easy to get, although they offer it on website.
> My first intention was to use it when it rains (the weather here is totally crazy this year) but it looks more pretty in real life as I did expect it...so I can see me using it to vary the look. Too bad the clear ones all seem to tarnish - they are so nice, when new.
> PS: It's lightweight!


Good to know.  Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm currently loving one of  a kind  Fendi pieces,  so I ordered this selleria mini mama baguette. Can't wait to use it with a silver crossbody chain.


----------



## jaskg144

Picked up this gorgeous Wrappy for my Peekaboo


----------



## lill_canele

Saw these online and immediately went to the store to try them on. Could not resist! Very comfortable and easy to walk in too!




Edit: just FYI, I had to go half a size up! My true size is 37.5 but in that size my heel was sticking out a bit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jasmynh1 said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Wrappy for my Peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 5137596
> View attachment 5137596


Love your bag and wrappy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> Saw these online and immediately went to the store to try them on. Could not resist! Very comfortable and easy to walk in too!
> View attachment 5138139
> View attachment 5138140
> View attachment 5138141
> 
> Edit: just FYI, I had to go half a size up! My true size is 37.5 but in that size my heel was sticking out a bit.


Love your gravity defying shoes!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here's my vintage Selleria mini Mama baguette in a squishy leather.


----------



## jaskg144

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's my vintage Selleria mini Mama baguette in a squishy leather.
> View attachment 5147607



Amazing  looks brand new!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jasmynh1 said:


> Amazing  looks brand new!


Thank you! It looks new!


----------



## caruava

New to me honey spy. Couldn't be happier with the condition.


----------



## geenebeene

I'm joining the Fendi family for the first time here~ My DH gifted me with this gorgeous Peekaboo dark gray selleria mini and twilly + nano baguette charm to accessorize her on our SF vacation. I love everything about this bag! ❤ Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sunshine mama

geenebeene said:


> I'm joining the Fendi family for the first time here~ My DH gifted me with this gorgeous Peekaboo dark gray selleria mini and twilly + nano baguette charm to accessorize her on our SF vacation. I love everything about this bag! ❤ Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148789


Everything is gorgeous! 
Don't you just love selleria leather?


----------



## geenebeene

Sunshine mama said:


> Everything is gorgeous!
> Don't you just love selleria leather?


Thank you and yes, selleria leather is wonderful! Beautiful and durable~ ❤❤


----------



## duggi84

My latest Fendi purchases have been so fun!  I recently purchased the Fendi Rain Stripes men's suit from the SS21 collection and the new Nano Fendi First Charm in Brown Nappa leather.  Love them both!


----------



## StylishMD

This arrived today and she is BEAUTIFUL 
FENDI First, small in Python


----------



## snibor

StylishMD said:


> This arrived today and she is BEAUTIFUL
> FENDI First, small in Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150868


Stunning!  Wondering how the strap is…non-adjustable?  Where does bag fall while using strap?  Any info much appreciated.  I often have issues with straps that aren’t adjustable as they are sometimes too long.


----------



## chandanananana

Fell in love with this Fendi First when I saw it on the runway and now it's mine!!  Chain strap is on the way as well, excited to rock it this fall.


----------



## lill_canele

StylishMD said:


> This arrived today and she is BEAUTIFUL
> FENDI First, small in Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150868



I honestly prefer the Fendi First in python or with some sort of texture.
Smooth leather is a beautiful clean look, but I don't know, I really like the bag a lot more with python.
If they come out in pebbled leather or mock croc, I may have to seriously consider haha.


----------



## chandanananana

lill_canele said:


> I honestly prefer the Fendi First in python or with some sort of texture.
> Smooth leather is a beautiful clean look, but I don't know, I really like the bag a lot more with python.
> If they come out in pebbled leather or mock croc, I may have to seriously consider haha.


I loved the mink versions too! If you have the budget (and don't have ethical concerns w exotics) definitely go for something textured, this line is so well designed.


----------



## CrazyCool01

chandanananana said:


> Fell in love with this Fendi First when I saw it on the runway and now it's mine!!  Chain strap is on the way as well, excited to rock it this fall.


Wow so beautiful ❤Can you post what fits picture ?
Also chain strap you got is it from fendi. TIA


----------



## chandanananana

For a small, clutch style it holds a lot - my medium wallet, small accessories/keys pouch, and some makeup no problem. Could get sunglasses in if you sacrifice the makeup. And yes! I got the Fendi Chain U strap. The one I got has a little stiff clasp so Fendi is repairing it for me.


----------



## chandanananana

Oh- the small has a thin adjustable cross body strap. The medium has a thick shoulder strap that you can't adjust. Hope that helps @snibor


----------



## CrazyCool01

chandanananana said:


> For a small, clutch style it holds a lot - my medium wallet, small accessories/keys pouch, and some makeup no problem. Could get sunglasses in if you sacrifice the makeup. And yes! I got the Fendi Chain U strap. The one I got has a little stiff clasp so Fendi is repairing it for me.


Thanks so much


----------



## snibor

chandanananana said:


> Oh- the small has a thin adjustable cross body strap. The medium has a thick shoulder strap that you can't adjust. Hope that helps @snibor


Thank you very much!  It’s gorgeous.


----------



## averagejoe

lill_canele said:


> If they come out in pebbled leather or mock croc, I may have to seriously consider haha.


They may rele


chandanananana said:


> For a small, clutch style it holds a lot - my medium wallet, small accessories/keys pouch, and some makeup no problem. Could get sunglasses in if you sacrifice the makeup. And yes! I got the Fendi Chain U strap. The one I got has a little stiff clasp so Fendi is repairing it for me.


I love how the rings to attach the strap to can be retracted and concealed.


----------



## Winterbaby

chandanananana said:


> For a small, clutch style it holds a lot - my medium wallet, small accessories/keys pouch, and some makeup no problem. Could get sunglasses in if you sacrifice the makeup. And yes! I got the Fendi Chain U strap. The one I got has a little stiff clasp so Fendi is repairing it for me.



 Love your bag.
I have preordered the First medium black.


----------



## Winterbaby

StylishMD said:


> This arrived today and she is BEAUTIFUL
> FENDI First, small in Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150868


 Beautiful.


----------



## songan

Those heels are so architectural.   
Now I want a pair. 



lill_canele said:


> Saw these online and immediately went to the store to try them on. Could not resist! Very comfortable and easy to walk in too!
> View attachment 5138139
> View attachment 5138140
> View attachment 5138141
> 
> Edit: just FYI, I had to go half a size up! My true size is 37.5 but in that size my heel was sticking out a bit.


----------



## duggi84

Picked up some Wrappys and a Monster Ring at the San Francisco store yesterday!


----------



## JenJBS

duggi84 said:


> Picked up some Wrappys and a Monster Ring at the San Francisco store yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5152946
> 
> View attachment 5152947
> 
> View attachment 5152949
> 
> View attachment 5152950
> 
> View attachment 5152951



Love the Monster Ring!


----------



## averagejoe

duggi84 said:


> Picked up some Wrappys and a Monster Ring at the San Francisco store yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5152946
> 
> View attachment 5152947
> 
> View attachment 5152949
> 
> View attachment 5152950
> 
> View attachment 5152951


Congratulations on your new Fendis! That Monster ring is adorable!


----------



## Winterbaby

My new medium black First. 
It was shipped to me and I’m a bit disappointed it did not come with a Fendi box. Just a dustbag inside the brown ups Box. When I enquired about this I was told not all Fendi bags come with a box. This sounds ridiculous to me.  

Anyway, thankfully i love the bag!  

Curious if the other First buyers received a box?


----------



## duggi84

Winterbaby said:


> My new medium black First.
> It was shipped to me and I’m a bit disappointed it did not come with a Fendi box. Just a dustbag inside the brown ups Box. When I enquired about this I was told not all Fendi bags come with a box. This sounds ridiculous to me.
> 
> Anyway, thankfully i love the bag!
> 
> Curious if the other First buyers received a box?



Congrats!!!  My Nano Fendi First came with a box, but my Black Vertical Box did not.  I think they can be a tad inconsistent.  Like when I bought a pair of pants in the store they didn't come with a box (they came with a garment bag), but the ones I ordered online (same pants, different size..returned) did come with a box and no garment bag.  I just call it _Italian Flair_.


----------



## Winterbaby

duggi84 said:


> Congrats!!!  My Nano Fendi First came with a box, but my Black Vertical Box did not.  I think they can be a tad inconsistent.  Like when I bought a pair of pants in the store they didn't come with a box (they came with a garment bag), but the ones I ordered online (same pants, different size..returned) did come with a box and no garment bag.  I just call it _Italian Flair_.



Thank you for sharing your experiences. I love  your nano, and deciding if I need it.  Too bad only chocolate colour no black here. Is yours black? Can’t tell in the pics.


----------



## duggi84

Winterbaby said:


> Thank you for sharing your experiences. I love  your nano, and deciding if I need it.  Too bad only chocolate colour no black here. Is yours black? Can’t tell in the pics.



Mine is chocolate.  TBH it's VERY dark and pretty-much looks black.


----------



## duggi84

…and the chain makes a very nice necklace!


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Always have a soft spot for the by the way bag. Its too dangerous wearing CC or anything monogram out now.  But this mini by the way is perfect! Low key and cute! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## duggi84

Lady Butterfly said:


> Always have a soft spot for the by the way bag. Its too dangerous wearing CC or anything monogram out now.  But this mini by the way is perfect! Low key and cute! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5156029



Ooh yours is a lovely color scheme!  I love my BTW Mini…it’s so easy to use and gets a lot of looks/compliments!


----------



## chandanananana

Winterbaby said:


> My new medium black First.
> It was shipped to me and I’m a bit disappointed it did not come with a Fendi box. Just a dustbag inside the brown ups Box. When I enquired about this I was told not all Fendi bags come with a box. This sounds ridiculous to me.
> 
> Anyway, thankfully i love the bag!
> 
> Curious if the other First buyers received a box?


Congrats!! I received a box. Maybe your store is running low on boxes? I know that happened earlier in the pandemic.


----------



## chandanananana

chandanananana said:


> Fell in love with this Fendi First when I saw it on the runway and now it's mine!!  Chain strap is on the way as well, excited to rock it this fall.


Chain strap just came in  really is night and day with the upgraded strap. My SA said they are coming out with different versions of it too!


----------



## CrazyCool01

chandanananana said:


> Chain strap just came in  really is night and day with the upgraded strap. My SA said they are coming out with different versions of it too!


Wow is the chain strap sold seperately !?? Looks lovely


----------



## fabdiva

chandanananana said:


> Chain strap just came in  really is night and day with the upgraded strap. My SA said they are coming out with different versions of it too!


Wait!  Wait! Wait!  There's a chain strap that you can purchase.  I just got my Fendi First Saturday.  Obsessed!


----------



## fabdiva

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wow is the chain strap sold seperately !?? Looks lovely





chandanananana said:


> Chain strap just came in  really is night and day with the upgraded strap. My SA said they are coming out with different versions of it too!


Can you tell me the length of the chain?


----------



## chandanananana

fabdiva said:


> Can you tell me the length of the chain?


Will measure it tomorrow but my estimate is 12inch drop maybe 20 inch total chain length. Is meant to be a shoulder strap. SA said they're completely sold out right now but new variations coming in soon. Here's the IG teaser


----------



## Bumbles

duggi84 said:


> My latest Fendi purchases have been so fun!  I recently purchased the Fendi Rain Stripes men's suit from the SS21 collection and the new Nano Fendi First Charm in Brown Nappa leather.  Love them both!
> 
> View attachment 5149690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149689


Congrats! The fendi nano first is gorgeous. Can you show us what can or can’t fit inside,  I love nano bags and thinking abt getting a nano baguette, but might change my mind after seeing your first nano. Can the chain be worn crossbody? And is it detachable? Are you enjoying it? Looks stunning


----------



## duggi84

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! The fendi nano first is gorgeous. Can you show us what can or can’t fit inside,  I love nano bags and thinking abt getting a nano baguette, but might change my mind after seeing your first nano. Can the chain be worn crossbody? And is it detachable? Are you enjoying it? Looks stunning



Thank you!  It doesn't really fit anything inside, I wouldn't buy this bag for practical use honestly.  It does work well cross-body and the strap is both removable and adjustable.  I sometimes wear the strap as a double-wrap necklace.  The bag itself won't hold even a credit card or my car key fob.


----------



## fabdiva

Couldn't resist the Fendi First...


----------



## fabdiva

chandanananana said:


> Will measure it tomorrow but my estimate is 12inch drop maybe 20 inch total chain length. Is meant to be a shoulder strap. SA said they're completely sold out right now but new variations coming in soon. Here's the IG teaser



Thanks so much for sharing. Would love to see a chunkier chain for the medium Fendi First. I broke down and bought the small as well. So gorg!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lady Butterfly said:


> Always have a soft spot for the by the way bag. Its too dangerous wearing CC or anything monogram out now.  But this mini by the way is perfect! Low key and cute! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5156029


This is a gorgeous bag! I love mini BTW!
Why do you think it's too dangerous to wear CC and monogram right now?


----------



## chandanananana

fabdiva said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. Would love to see a chunkier chain for the medium Fendi First. I broke down and bought the small as well. So gorg!


Omg!!! Love that you just went all in and got both. Lmk how much use you get out of the medium I might have and get both too


----------



## fabdiva

chandanananana said:


> Omg!!! Love that you just went all in and got both. Lmk how much use you get out of the medium I might have and get both too


Lol. I will keep you posted. Oddly enough I didn’t have a black leather bag. They were all suede. So the black medium made sense. But the caramel just spoke with me. Love this damn bag.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new Fendi sunglasses from the Nordstrom Sale. I love them! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Birthday unboxing video on my Youtube channel.


----------



## Roe

Something small and unexpected.


----------



## fabdiva

Roe said:


> Something small and unexpected.


I ended up getting these as well.  I was on the fence for awhile because of the two different colors, but I really love them.


----------



## Roe

fabdiva said:


> I ended up getting these as well.  I was on the fence for awhile because of the two different colors, but I really love them.



Likewise, the 2 color thing had me on the fence.  Question for you.  Do you feel the snap in is sturdy?  One of mine fell of today in the office.


----------



## fabdiva

Roe said:


> Likewise, the 2 color thing had me on the fence.  Question for you.  Do you feel the snap in is sturdy?  One of mine fell of today in the office.


Oh no! That’s the worse. I haven’t had that problem. Have you spoken to your SA about it? You can’t enjoy them with that issue.


----------



## JavaJo

Is there a Fendi First thread going?  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here’s the medium for size reference.  Might appeal to those who like bigger bags


----------



## am2022

Fendi fever is real !


----------



## am2022

Do belts count ?


----------



## am2022

Also medium fendi first owners - does the bag get heavy ? I’m waiting for a pink small vs exotic small but my boutique got a medium black that I might just pounce on …. Sharing his medium white that is so gorgeous !!!


----------



## RealTalk36

Beautiful!! How tall are you? So I can have a reference… thank you! 



JavaJo said:


> Is there a Fendi First thread going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the medium for size reference.  Might appeal to those who like bigger bags


----------



## JavaJo

RealTalk36 said:


> Beautiful!! How tall are you? So I can have a reference… thank you!


short  155 cm or 5’1”


----------



## chandanananana

amacasa said:


> Also medium fendi first owners - does the bag get heavy ? I’m waiting for a pink small vs exotic small but my boutique got a medium black that I might just pounce on …. Sharing his medium white that is so gorgeous !!!


To be honest it's one of my heavier bags because the F frame is heavy. But the medium has a thicker strap that would help w the weight distribution and the small is too small to load it up and make unbearably heavy. My medium Dior saddle bag is definitely heavier than the medium Fendi first and holds wayyy less.  Hope that helps!!


----------



## am2022

Thanks love
Well jumped on the medium black as originally put money down for small pink and it’s nowhere to be found so transferred the money over to the medium fendi first ❤️



chandanananana said:


> To be honest it's one of my heavier bags because the F frame is heavy. But the medium has a thicker strap that would help w the weight distribution and the small is too small to load it up and make unbearably heavy. My medium Dior saddle bag is definitely heavier than the medium Fendi first and holds wayyy less.  Hope that helps!!


----------



## pocketpikachu

Casually mentioned to my SA that I really like this two-tone ring but there isn't my size, and she really went ahead and ordered 1 for me to try on! Also, the A/W collection seems unexpectedly nice


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Pretty lazy to take a cute pic of the bag, but the bag is already cute on its own lol.

I’ve recently fallen in love with the Fendi Chef bag and found this in rose print being sold for $282 and had to have it! Lol.

Glad I waited to get this one, was planning on getting one in regular zucca print or a full denim one but this one is so gorgeous, unique and low key which will be perfect when I take her on my travels next year.


----------



## am2022

Out with Fendi first small !


----------



## am2022

Fendi first medium today!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Selleria baguette and mini “whatever-it-is” pouch  
Edit: my baby girl is sporting a Fendi knot headband


----------



## kkpp

Thank you for letting me share my little o-lock hair clip. The collection is so cute.


----------



## am2022

Ooh baby is out - we want to see !
A princess ?
You look great ❤️


so_sofya1985 said:


> Selleria baguette and mini “whatever-it-is” pouch
> Edit: my baby girl is sporting a Fendi knot headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193472


----------



## am2022

Boring work outfit so spiced it up with a belt !


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Boring work outfit so spiced it up with a belt !


We are H parures sisters  I love love love that shawl!
And my baby girl will feature soon enough hehe


----------



## am2022

Peekaboo iseeu east west - just unboxed her 30 mins ago


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> View attachment 5194377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekaboo iseeu east west - just unboxed her 30 mins ago


Perfect on you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Since the summer is pretty much gone, got a new coat today... will unpack shortly


----------



## am2022

Yay can’t wait ! You will rock it for sure !


so_sofya1985 said:


> Since the summer is pretty much gone, got a new coat today... will unpack shortly


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Yay can’t wait ! You will rock it for sure !


Let see hehe! How do you find the First bags? I wonder if the leather is too precious and prone to scratches?

I love the hat you wore on one of the pictures - what brand is it?


----------



## am2022

Awww thanks - it’s Gucci - been on the hunt for the hermes version but my SA can’t find a size 58 navy so while waiting grabbed a black Gucci !❤️
The fendi first leather is this nappa that has some shine - kind of similar to hermes chamonix - it’s not like hermes box that’s prone to scratches !
I have to use it more to make an informed review but so far so good ❤️


so_sofya1985 said:


> Let see hehe! How do you find the First bags? I wonder if the leather is too precious and prone to scratches?
> 
> I love the hat you wore on one of the pictures - what brand is it?


----------



## am2022

@so_sofya1985 and Fendi people 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hope this helps everyone that’s thinking of getting the Fendi first !
The tag says nappa shiny leather !


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> @so_sofya1985 and Fendi people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195657
> View attachment 5195658
> View attachment 5195659
> View attachment 5195660
> 
> Hope this helps everyone that’s thinking of getting the Fendi first !
> The tag says nappa shiny leather !


Ok! I really like it stuffed like your black one! It looks cute!!! I might consider it actually!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Awww thanks - it’s Gucci - been on the hunt for the hermes version but my SA can’t find a size 58 navy so while waiting grabbed a black Gucci !❤
> The fendi first leather is this nappa that has some shine - kind of similar to hermes chamonix - it’s not like hermes box that’s prone to scratches !
> I have to use it more to make an informed review but so far so good ❤


It is very nice! Yes I think it is similar to my H navy one, but seems stiffer! I still regret not scoring Chanel one with the chain - it was cute! But I am SO not a Chanel girl that I never focused on sourcing it...


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Yay can’t wait ! You will rock it for sure !


----------



## am2022

OMGeeeeee…… so  gorgeous …. Saw this on the runway show - spectacular !!! 


so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5195665


----------



## eggz716

amacasa said:


> @so_sofya1985 and Fendi people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195657
> View attachment 5195658
> View attachment 5195659
> View attachment 5195660
> 
> Hope this helps everyone that’s thinking of getting the Fendi first !
> The tag says nappa shiny leather !



wow, both so beautiful! I have a hard time deciding which size to get! Do you like one size more over the other? Also is the clasp easy to open/close?


----------



## summerchocz

Fendi first in small black ! Eyed on it since the initial release but missed the buy when I was waiting for the full F/W launch . Almost missed the buy before the whopping 11% price hike ! Managed to snag the last piece from Fendi.com shipped to the local store .

I’m 5 ft 7 and the medium is way too big and heavy . The small fits all the essentials , albeit with abit of adjustments


----------



## so_sofya1985

summerchocz said:


> Fendi first in small black ! Eyed on it since the initial release but missed the buy when I was waiting for the full F/W launch . Almost missed the buy before the whopping 11% price hike ! Managed to snag the last piece from Fendi.com shipped to the local store .
> 
> I’m 5 ft 7 and the medium is way too big and heavy . The small fits all the essentials , albeit with abit of adjustments


I see you tried the new shoes too, how are they?


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> OMGeeeeee…… so  gorgeous …. Saw this on the runway show - spectacular !!!


Honestly, I am so pleased with it! I don’t know where you live and whether it gets chilly there, but I do recommend it! It can definitely be dressed up and down this one!

I was wearing wide jeans with ggs trainers and a t shirt tucked in, and it looked perfect with the outfit - it is Probably because the fit is quite relaxed, the cuff on the sleeve is open - this makes it that much cooler!!!
Honestly it was no brainer to buy it!!!!

also, I feel I am obsessed with baguettes ALL over again! Hello 2000!!!! Which one to get what do you reckon?


----------



## am2022

I think the best baguette right now, for me , you snagged already !❤️❤️
But more are coming out ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





! ❤️
	

		
			
		

		
	






so_sofya1985 said:


> Honestly, I am so pleased with it! I don’t know where you live and whether it gets chilly there, but I do recommend it! It can definitely be dressed up and down this one!
> 
> I was wearing wide jeans with ggs trainers and a t shirt tucked in, and it looked perfect with the outfit - it is Probably because the fit is quite relaxed, the cuff on the sleeve is open - this makes it that much cooler!!!
> Honestly it was no brainer to buy it!!!!
> 
> also, I feel I am obsessed with baguettes ALL over again! Hello 2000!!!! Which one to get what do you reckon?


----------



## am2022

Love fur but don’t get to use them often -
I’m in the US west coast - will keep an eye on this one once sales start ! You probably looked fantastic in it ! Where are you located at ? 


so_sofya1985 said:


> Honestly, I am so pleased with it! I don’t know where you live and whether it gets chilly there, but I do recommend it! It can definitely be dressed up and down this one!
> 
> I was wearing wide jeans with ggs trainers and a t shirt tucked in, and it looked perfect with the outfit - it is Probably because the fit is quite relaxed, the cuff on the sleeve is open - this makes it that much cooler!!!
> Honestly it was no brainer to buy it!!!!
> 
> also, I feel I am obsessed with baguettes ALL over again! Hello 2000!!!! Which one to get what do you reckon?


----------



## Roe

Using my Sunshine Tote


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Love fur but don’t get to use them often -
> I’m in the US west coast - will keep an eye on this one once sales start ! You probably looked fantastic in it ! Where are you located at ?


I’m in London so will be able to wear it pretty soon! Oh they come on sale? Thought it was part of their classic collection.... probably won’t come on sale here for a loooong time!

I have seen those baguettes but they haven’t appealed to me... I wish they did more colours of baguette in selleria leather....


----------



## am2022

So i don’t have selleria leather is this akin to H togo or clemence ? 
Love London was there 12 years ago for a conference ! Time of Alexander mc queen exhibit - amazing work ! ❤️


so_sofya1985 said:


> I’m in London so will be able to wear it pretty soon! Oh they come on sale? Thought it was part of their classic collection.... probably won’t come on sale here for a loooong time!
> 
> I have seen those baguettes but they haven’t appealed to me... I wish they did more colours of baguette in selleria leather....


----------



## summerchocz

so_sofya1985 said:


> I see you tried the new shoes too, how are they?


Very comfortable and unique.. but not something I’d pay for


----------



## summerchocz

What do you gals think of Fendi touch ?
It has an Hermes Jypsiere feel yet very reasonably priced. The dove color was quite meh for me but the beige color is


----------



## averagejoe

summerchocz said:


> What do you gals think of Fendi touch ?
> It has an Hermes Jypsiere feel yet very reasonably priced. The dove color was quite meh for me but the beige color is


It's cute! It has enough detail to keep it quite interesting for an otherwise simple bag.


----------



## am2022

Hello - the clasp is the most wonderful thing I click and voila it’s open - better than any bag I’ve ever owned !
The small is crossbody and good for traveling while the medium is the same size as the kelly 32 but has shorter straps and both are adorable as clutches !
Posting some photos to support my findings lol  
	

		
			
		

		
	







eggz716 said:


> wow, both so beautiful! I have a hard time deciding which size to get! Do you like one size more over the other? Also is the clasp easy to open/close?


----------



## am2022

@eggz716 
Just got home from work and took photos for you as well !
Excuse my guest room this is a sorting place for my deliveries  lol


----------



## am2022

Love this too - did you end up getting one? I have the truffle color ! 
Agree it’s like jypsiere but a more elegant one due to smooth leather - love the python accent and truffle colors the most!
But can’t go wrong with black and camel !


summerchocz said:


> What do you gals think of Fendi touch ?
> It has an Hermes Jypsiere feel yet very reasonably priced. The dove color was quite meh for me but the beige color is


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> So i don’t have selleria leather is this akin to H togo or clemence ?
> Love London was there 12 years ago for a conference ! Time of Alexander mc queen exhibit - amazing work ! ❤


Yea indeed it’s akin to clemence but I think slightly sturdier! And they often make it in beautiful contrast stitching!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> View attachment 5196529
> @eggz716
> Just got home from work and took photos for you as well !
> Excuse my guest room this is a sorting place for my deliveries  lol


Love this


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Hello - the clasp is the most wonderful thing I click and voila it’s open - better than any bag I’ve ever owned !
> The small is crossbody and good for traveling while the medium is the same size as the kelly 32 but has shorter straps and both are adorable as clutches !
> Posting some photos to support my findings lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196507
> View attachment 5196508
> View attachment 5196509


You are super cool!


----------



## snibor

summerchocz said:


> What do you gals think of Fendi touch ?
> It has an Hermes Jypsiere feel yet very reasonably priced. The dove color was quite meh for me but the beige color is


I like this bag a lot.  (I don’t have it).


----------



## am2022

Lol thanks - my children would contest that  


so_sofya1985 said:


> You are super cool!


----------



## sugarsugar88

Just arrived today! The Fendi First medium in black! I am sooo in love with it. Plus it’s my first Fendi purchase, which feels appropriate.


----------



## so_sofya1985

sugarsugar88 said:


> Just arrived today! The Fendi First medium in black! I am sooo in love with it. Plus it’s my first Fendi purchase, which feels appropriate.
> View attachment 5198168


First ever Fendi!!!! Big big congrats and what a first it is indeed!!!!! Show us mod pics!

ladies, you and @amacasa are really selling this bag to me! Better than their models!


----------



## am2022

Casual today - apparently have wine to pick up from a club membership that I don’t recall getting !   Anyways - Fendi touch - highly recommend ! It’s like a formal Evelyne with the best leather , hardware and strap ! Love it


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Casual today - apparently have wine to pick up from my club membership that I don’t recall getting !   Anyways - Fendi touch - highly recommend ! It’s like a formal Evelyne with the best leather , hardware and strap ! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199072
> View attachment 5199073
> View attachment 5199074
> View attachment 5199076


Lollll girl did you buy the whole store out?
I have been eyeing this bag, do you recommend it? I felt it was a little too unimaginative in design at first but I keep coming back to look at the photos of the bag... it has somethinggggf


----------



## am2022

Sorry was having a massage - yes highly recommend - perfect price point and the leather and size are perfect  plus hardware is pretty unique !
It’s like a mature and formal Evelyne so it works since I know you’re an H fan - after all that’s where I saw you and VCA too!❤️
The leather is sturdy yet smooth - so beautiful ! The Fendi first already had an 11% price increase ! This one I suspect will have one too probably next year !
Which color were you eyeing ? 
QUOTE="so_sofya1985, post: 34760561, member: 422092"]
Lollll girl did you buy the whole store out?
I have been eyeing this bag, do you recommend it? I felt it was a little too unimaginative in design at first but I keep coming back to look at the photos of the bag... it has somethinggggf
[/QUOTE]


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Sorry was having a massage - yes highly recommend - perfect price point and the leather and size are perfect  plus hardware is pretty unique !
> It’s like a mature and formal Evelyne so it works since I know you’re an H fan - after all that’s where I saw you and VCA too!❤
> The leather is sturdy yet smooth - so beautiful ! The Fendi first already had an 11% price increase ! This one I suspect will have one too probably next year !
> Which color were you eyeing ?
> QUOTE="so_sofya1985, post: 34760561, member: 422092"]
> Lollll girl did you buy the whole store out?
> I have been eyeing this bag, do you recommend it? I felt it was a little too unimaginative in design at first but I keep coming back to look at the photos of the bag... it has somethinggggf


[/QUOTE]
Is the leather easily scratched?
I am not sure, there are only 4 colours atm right?


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Casual today - apparently have wine to pick up from a club membership that I don’t recall getting !   Anyways - Fendi touch - highly recommend ! It’s like a formal Evelyne with the best leather , hardware and strap ! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199072
> View attachment 5199073
> View attachment 5199074
> View attachment 5199076


How much can you fit in there?


----------



## summerchocz

amacasa said:


> Love this too - did you end up getting one? I have the truffle color !
> Agree it’s like jypsiere but a more elegant one due to smooth leather - love the python accent and truffle colors the most!
> But can’t go wrong with black and camel !


Settled for the Fendi first over this. Bur this is very tempting . Agree it’s more elegant ! Not just the leather but the hardware too .. so reasonably priced too.

show your piece !


----------



## summerchocz

snibor said:


> I like this bag a lot.  (I don’t have it).


Such an understated beauty right


----------



## am2022

Yesterday I had my wallet , sunglasses , med bottle , lipgloss , lipstick 
It can fit as much as a Chanel reissue 216
And if you leave it unlatched  then the opening is wider !

Also leather tag I’m attaching !
Leather doesn’t seem to scratch but don’t quote me yet as I’ve only used her twice !
Comparing to nappa ( fendi first) and togo ( H kelly )
	

		
			
		

		
	







so_sofya1985 said:


> How much can you fit in there?


----------



## snibor

amacasa said:


> View attachment 5199878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had my wallet , sunglasses , med bottle , lipgloss , lipstick
> It can fit as much as a Chanel reissue 216
> And if you leave it unlatched  then the opening is wider !
> 
> Also leather tag I’m attaching !
> Leather doesn’t seem to scratch but don’t quote me yet as I’ve only used her twice !
> Comparing to nappa ( fendi first) and togo ( H kelly )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199880
> View attachment 5199881
> View attachment 5199882
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199878


❤️ Those boots!!


----------



## am2022

It’s in the 50’s already ! Eek boot weather has started ! Fendi touch in truffle


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> View attachment 5199878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had my wallet , sunglasses , med bottle , lipgloss , lipstick
> It can fit as much as a Chanel reissue 216
> And if you leave it unlatched  then the opening is wider !
> 
> Also leather tag I’m attaching !
> Leather doesn’t seem to scratch but don’t quote me yet as I’ve only used her twice !
> Comparing to nappa ( fendi first) and togo ( H kelly )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199880
> View attachment 5199881
> View attachment 5199882
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199878


Honestly thank you for this. I think I am going to be getting it thanks to you.... I like the camel colour one! I do think it’s less durable than Togo though and more durable than the first right?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Love 


amacasa said:


> It’s in the 50’s already ! Eek boot weather has started ! Fendi touch in truffle
> 
> View attachment 5200184


Love the whole look


----------



## eggz716

First fendi purchase  O-Lock earrings


----------



## am2022

I like it ! so far so good!
Structured and light plus such a comfortable leather strap ! 

Also always thought there were 4 colors !
Well there’s actually 5

The one beside white is called Miele !
	

		
			
		

		
	





so_sofya1985 said:


> Honestly thank you for this. I think I am going to be getting it thanks to you.... I like the camel colour one! I do think it’s less durable than Togo though and more durable than the first right?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Yesss I saw there is one with a python strap, not sure what I think of it! Thank you for updated review!


----------



## Swedengirl

My first Fendi purchase is here, the Mini Peekaboo in Selleria leather. Absolutely love this black little cutie with palladium hardware. So soft. Def won’t be my last Fendi item.

Here pictured next to my Mulberry Mini zipped Bayswater in oxblood.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Swedengirl said:


> My first Fendi purchase is here, the Mini Peekaboo in Selleria leather. Absolutely love this black little cutie with palladium hardware. So soft. Def won’t be my last Fendi item.
> 
> Here pictured next to my Mulberry Mini zipped Bayswater in oxblood.


Omg I want this bag?!!!! I looooove selleria


----------



## minnie04

My first Fendi First bag is size small


----------



## fabdiva

chandanananana said:


> Omg!!! Love that you just went all in and got both. Lmk how much use you get out of the medium I might have and get both too


Update:  I fine that I'm using the medium way more than the small.  But I still love them both!


----------



## vesna

this little trinket which costs as much as any large bag I own stole my heart and I LOVE it:

Fendi nano baguette in yellow, a bag cram which can carry many cards ... with a hook to attach it to another bag, with strap snaps for attaching to the strap of a big bag or a belt and a beautiful metal cross body strap...all so intricate and beautiful, real art


----------



## iqaganda

My very first Fendi and I am in love!!!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

My first Fendi pieces


----------



## elzi

My first Fendi and it's fast becoming one of my fav bags! I hope they they will come out with a tan Baguette someday.


----------



## Narnanz

Got this a few weeks ago and she went on her first dinner outing. 
Fendi B Bag.


----------



## themeanreds

I got a new-to-me large Fendi Peekaboo and added a Fendi strap too. First day out and I love her


----------



## jaskg144

themeanreds said:


> I got a new-to-me large Fendi Peekaboo and added a Fendi strap too. First day out and I love her
> 
> View attachment 5240161



That hardware is stunning  love the strap!


----------



## CAcker01

My man came back from a business trip with a fendi box for me




the box is beautiful and feels thicker and nicer than LV boxes!

Inside the box is the mini mon tresor in the monogram print and she is sooooo cute omgggg







He also got me the matching monogram strap!






I just got a LV neo noe MM a few weeks ago and this is CONSIDERABLY smaller. I’m not sure if it’s the size or what but it feels dressier and fancier to me than the neo noe.

This is my first fendi piece and I love her!!!


----------



## coffee2go

Technically not the newest addition, as I got this wallet on chain before Covid, but I finally registered on PF and found this photo in my archive. This was my first Fendi purchase! Still love this WOC, it’s reasonably priced and I would say a great alternative to Chanel’s and YSL’s WOCs… I’ve also noticed it hasn’t been increased in price at all so far, which is great if someone is just starting out to step into luxury designer bags game…. Now I’m thinking of getting Fendi Touch in black, I would also love to have Fendi Peekaboo mini in black… ahah see a pattern here? But with price increases for Peekaboo I don’t know when I’ll finally pull the trigger, might go for a pre-loved probably…


----------



## leooh

Isn’t this the cutest nano bag ever?


----------



## iferodi

leooh said:


> Isn’t this the cutest nano bag ever?


That's soooo adorable! I'm thinking about getting the nano baguette


----------



## leooh

iferodi said:


> That's soooo adorable! I'm thinking about getting the nano baguette


You definitely should! I was deciding between the nano baguette and this, and fell in love with this colour snd print


----------



## natjyl

elzi said:


> My first Fendi and it's fast becoming one of my fav bags! I hope they they will come out with a tan Baguette someday.
> View attachment 5234843


How do you like this so far?


----------



## elzi

natjyl said:


> How do you like this so far?



I enjoy using it! I use an insert so I don't worry too much about keeping its shape, but I love how soft it is


----------



## Sunshine mama

leooh said:


> Isn’t this the cutest nano bag ever?


Yes it is!!!


----------



## Bumbles

leooh said:


> Isn’t this the cutest nano bag ever?


This is adorably cute


----------



## Logic

Didn’t realise the nano peekaboo was quite popular as I had to go to 3 stores and finally was in luck!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Logic said:


> Didn’t realise the nano peekaboo was quite popular as I had to go to 3 stores and finally was in luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274690


Omygosh! This is gorgeous.  I didn't know this existed. Thank you for sharing!
What can fit in this cutie?


----------



## Logic

Sunshine mama said:


> Omygosh! This is gorgeous.  I didn't know this existed. Thank you for sharing!
> What can fit in this cutie?


Thanks, yes it’s very cute but function wise, not much. It can fit cards (bundles) and keys, you won’t be able to close the clapse  though. The handle is in the way so things don’t actually fall out


----------



## behindtheseams

Logic said:


> Didn’t realise the nano peekaboo was quite popular as I had to go to 3 stores and finally was in luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274690


Oh my gosh, it's so adorable! I have the older version, I think it's called the micro Peekaboo? Loving this new iteration as well as the nano Fendi First


----------



## loves

Absolutely loving and so excited about this bag, nylon peekaboo from the men’s collection. Christmas present from me to me ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

loves said:


> Absolutely loving and so excited about this bag, nylon peekaboo from the men’s collection. Christmas present from me to me ❤
> View attachment 5280337


I LOVE this men's Peekaboo Iseeyou! Congratulations! Hope I get my hands on it someday. Spent a ton of money since October so this will have to wait.


----------



## ryukafroo

Swedengirl said:


> My first Fendi purchase is here, the Mini Peekaboo in Selleria leather. Absolutely love this black little cutie with palladium hardware. So soft. Def won’t be my last Fendi item.
> 
> Here pictured next to my Mulberry Mini zipped Bayswater in oxblood.


Sellaria is amazing!!


----------



## ryukafroo

Just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## amandacasey

Finally caved and got the classic canvas mini baguette


----------



## Bumbles

Logic said:


> Didn’t realise the nano peekaboo was quite popular as I had to go to 3 stores and finally was in luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274690


Gorgeous nano bag! Congrats


----------



## loves

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE this men's Peekaboo Iseeyou! Congratulations! Hope I get my hands on it someday. Spent a ton of money since October so this will have to wait.


Thank you! I hope you get yours soon


----------



## ShenAngiegans

My very first Fendi ever, and I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ShenAngiegans said:


> My very first Fendi ever, and I love it!


It's amazing!


----------



## fabdiva

chandanananana said:


> Chain strap just came in  really is night and day with the upgraded strap. My SA said they are coming out with different versions of it too!


The chain just came back in stock.  How are you liking yours?  Is it comfortable?


----------



## lill_canele

Sorry for the bad mod shots, checked off from my 2021 wishlist~
(Btw, that’s not a weirdo watching me in the back; he’s my husband )


----------



## fabdiva

lill_canele said:


> Sorry for the bad mod shots, checked off from my 2021 wishlist~
> (Btw, that’s not a weirdo watching me in the back; he’s my husband )
> View attachment 5288669
> View attachment 5288670
> View attachment 5288671


I was on the fence between this one and the traditional Black and Brown.  You may have decided for me.  It looks great!


----------



## lill_canele

fabdiva said:


> I was on the fence between this one and the traditional Black and Brown.  You may have decided for me.  It looks great!



Thank you! Honestly I was debating for the longest time (~9 months) haha. I live in California and I was wondering if I would get enough use out of it. But I could not stop thinking about it!  
I think it'll be a good season transitional piece (fall, fall to winter, winter to spring) and honestly would work for California winter haha. It's so nice and cozy but doesn't make me overheat indoors, very happy with it!


----------



## vesna

vesna said:


> this little trinket which costs as much as any large bag I own stole my heart and I LOVE it:
> 
> Fendi nano baguette in yellow, a bag cram which can carry many cards ... with a hook to attach it to another bag, with strap snaps for attaching to the strap of a big bag or a belt and a beautiful metal cross body strap...all so intricate and beautiful, real art
> 
> View attachment 5228076
> View attachment 5228077


and another nano, I am in love with this accessory 

FENDI Calfskin Romano Nano Baguette Charm Papavero


----------



## fabdiva

lill_canele said:


> Thank you! Honestly I was debating for the longest time (~9 months) haha. I live in California and I was wondering if I would get enough use out of it. But I could not stop thinking about it!
> I think it'll be a good season transitional piece (fall, fall to winter, winter to spring) and honestly would work for California winter haha. It's so nice and cozy but doesn't make me overheat indoors, very happy with it!


Omg, I have been debating it for nearly a year too. But I live in Houston and we don’t get a lot of cold days. It was 75 degrees Christmas Day! I’m just gonna grab it.


----------



## fabdiva

This bag is just WOW!


----------



## theyokohamalife

Here's my first ever Fendi bag! It's an ostrich Peekaboo in sapphire blue. I got it in Tokyo and was feeling a bit regretful about how much I spent on it until recently.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

fabdiva said:


> This bag is just WOW!


Very fun!


----------



## earswithfeet

Just found this very pretty Fendi Selleria Peekaboo in light blue   
Unplanned purchase, but that's just how it sometimes is, right?


----------



## earswithfeet

I just picked up my pale blue Peekaboo Selleria from the post office. I was so very excited about this bag, but now I'm just really sad and bummed and shocked as well 
The bag is in terrible condition, loose threads, dirty and rubbed off leather on the lace up part. How can this even pass QC? It's completely beyond me...
Yes, the bag is pre-owned, but the description said nothing about the above mentioned things. Condition was described as very good with no signs of wear and tear whatsoever...yeah, right... 
Gonna send the bag back. So sad...


----------



## Zinupop

fabdiva said:


> This bag is just WOW!


Love the Fendi First in marble! Action shots please!


----------



## ILP

earswithfeet said:


> I just picked up my pale blue Peekaboo Selleria from the post office. I was so very excited about this bag, but now I'm just really sad and bummed and shocked as well
> The bag is in terrible condition, loose threads, dirty and rubbed off leather on the lace up part. How can this even pass QC? It's completely beyond me...
> Yes, the bag is pre-owned, but the description said nothing about the above mentioned things. Condition was described as very good with no signs of wear and tear whatsoever...yeah, right...
> Gonna send the bag back. So sad...
> View attachment 5306684
> View attachment 5306685
> View attachment 5306686


Where did you order from?


----------



## earswithfeet

ILP said:


> Where did you order from?


Bought the bag from Vite Envogue (don't know if anyone here is familiar with them, though...). Have purchased numerous times from them and never had any problems. Already let them know that somebody at QC did a terrible job on this...
They are very sorry, of course. Still, I don't think something as obvious as this should slip through. I noticed it immediately.
A shame really, cause the bag is such a beauty.


----------



## clydekiwi

Ordered the Olock necklace from fendi.com. So pretty, delicate


----------



## fabdiva

Zinupop said:


> Love the Fendi First in marble! Action shots please!


Will do.  I haven't used her yet.  But looking forward to it.


----------



## CoCoBelle

My new vintage Fendi bag find with an updated zucca print strap!


----------



## Volvomom

CoCoBelle said:


> My new vintage Fendi bag find with an updated zucca print strap!
> View attachment 5314633


gorgeous..........i love it so much.   Enjoy.


----------



## fabdiva

CoCoBelle said:


> My new vintage Fendi bag find with an updated zucca print strap!
> View attachment 5314633


Just gorgeous!


----------



## fibbi

It’s my first fendi wrappy I match with LV tote. (Cross post in LV forum)
Love the year of tiger theme


----------



## fadeout

elzi said:


> My first Fendi and it's fast becoming one of my fav bags! I hope they they will come out with a tan Baguette someday.
> View attachment 5234843


They do have a tan/dark beige!



			https://www.fendi.com/fr-en/woman/bags/baguette/baguette-light-brown-nappa-leather-bag-8br600a72vf1bz2


----------



## fadeout

Finally got my mitts on this beauty. Not sure if people still love it but I sure do.


----------



## jaskg144

earswithfeet said:


> I just picked up my pale blue Peekaboo Selleria from the post office. I was so very excited about this bag, but now I'm just really sad and bummed and shocked as well
> The bag is in terrible condition, loose threads, dirty and rubbed off leather on the lace up part. How can this even pass QC? It's completely beyond me...
> Yes, the bag is pre-owned, but the description said nothing about the above mentioned things. Condition was described as very good with no signs of wear and tear whatsoever...yeah, right...
> Gonna send the bag back. So sad...
> View attachment 5306684
> View attachment 5306685
> View attachment 5306686



My Peekaboo had this issue with the compartment stitching on the outside coming loose - I think it must be from stretching the bag to get in it. I just got it fixed at a local handbag repair shop. I hope you get your refund, as the rest of the wear is just not acceptable.


----------



## earswithfeet

I found a veeeeeeery nice "replacement" for the pale blue Peekaboo   
Here goes





Completely different, but so cool and edgy. Love that. So excited, can't wait for my lil Monster


----------



## _Moravia_

fabdiva said:


> This bag is just WOW!



This is incredible! Is this a small or medium? I also echo another poster's request for action shots!


----------



## fabdiva

_Moravia_ said:


> This is incredible! Is this a small or medium? I also echo another poster's request for action shots!


  It's the medium.  It only comes in the medium.  i haven't taken it out for a spin yet.  But will definitely post mod shots.  I love the Fendi First so much!  I'm doing my best to resist buying another one.


----------



## fabdiva

earswithfeet said:


> I found a veeeeeeery nice "replacement" for the pale blue Peekaboo
> Here goes
> View attachment 5316273
> View attachment 5316274
> View attachment 5316275
> View attachment 5316277
> 
> Completely different, but so cool and edgy. Love that. So excited, can't wait for my lil Monster


I'm speechless. That color is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## _Moravia_

StylishMD said:


> This arrived today and she is BEAUTIFUL
> FENDI First, small in Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150868



This is fabulous! Do you happen to have a photo of this bag with the strap attached? Is it a matching python strap and is it adjustable? I'm considering purchasing a python Fendi First but haven't seen one in person. Thank you.


----------



## fabdiva

fadeout said:


> Finally got my mitts on this beauty. Not sure if people still love it but I sure do.
> View attachment 5315865


I WANT ONE!!!  SO FREAKING GORGEOUS!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth

CoCoBelle said:


> My new vintage Fendi bag find with an updated zucca print strap!
> View attachment 5314633



What's the name of this? And do you have the year by any chance? 
This is absolutely beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## fabdiva

My newest find. Fendi has really become my favorite brand. Loving the simplicity of this bag.


----------



## _Moravia_

fabdiva said:


> It's the medium.  It only comes in the medium.  i haven't taken it out for a spin yet.  But will definitely post mod shots.  I love the Fendi First so much!  I'm doing my best to resist buying another one.



Thanks for the information and the great photo. It's good to see the size contrast between your small and medium.

The red marbled Fendi First reminds me of those old Italian antique leather bound books with the marbled covers.


----------



## CrazyCool01

fabdiva said:


> My newest find. Fendi has really become my favorite brand. Loving the simplicity of this bag.


Omg omg omg stunning !! Please could you post a picture of what fits ?? Is this medium or mini size


----------



## fabdiva

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg omg omg stunning !! Please could you post a picture of what fits ?? Is this medium or mini size


It's a medium and fits my everyday essentials (wallet, phone, travel perfume, keys - everything that fits in a baguette).  But I'll try to get you a pic,


----------



## CrazyCool01

fabdiva said:


> It's a medium and fits my everyday essentials (wallet, phone, travel perfume, keys - everything that fits in a baguette).  But I'll try to get you a pic,


Thanks so much ❤


----------



## fabdiva

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg omg omg stunning !! Please could you post a picture of what fits ?? Is this medium or mini size


Here ya go. Fits more than the Baguette. My wallet, keys,  perfume, sunglasses, mask, hand sanitizer all fits.


----------



## CrazyCool01

fabdiva said:


> Here ya go. Fits more than the Baguette. My wallet, keys,  perfume, sunglasses, mask, hand sanitizer all fits.


Wow Thanks for the pics ❤ is this the medium size !? How much is the retail please !?


----------



## fabdiva

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wow Thanks for the pics ❤ is this the medium size !? How much is the retail please !?


I'm not sure if it's called a medium. I only saw this size and a nano which I'd super freaking cute. It was 2390 which is a great price!


----------



## earswithfeet

My large Monster is here! GORGEOUS!! I'm stunned, you guys  
Amazing condition, just some scratches on the clasps (to be expected and no deal breaker). 








The studs almost reach to the bottom of the bag. Will def look for a bag insert or organizer to protect them from possible damage. Such a cool and fun bag.


----------



## _Moravia_

earswithfeet said:


> My large Monster is here! GORGEOUS!! I'm stunned, you guys
> Amazing condition, just some scratches on the clasps (to be expected and no deal breaker).
> View attachment 5323943
> View attachment 5323945
> View attachment 5323946
> View attachment 5323947
> View attachment 5323948
> View attachment 5323949
> View attachment 5323950
> 
> The studs almost reach to the bottom of the bag. Will def look for a bag insert or organizer to protect them from possible damage. Such a cool and fun bag.



Such a lovely, vibrant shade of blue. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bumbles

How’s your nano peekaboo going @Logic? Do you use it as a bag charm or a tiny micro bag? I’ve been eyeing a fendi one but not sure which one to get. Either nano baguette, peekaboo or first. But I know the first can’t fit cards, but it’s soooo cute. Would you recommend it? I know you love micro bags and have that super cute Chanel one. Do you have many others? You will have to post them up, a pic of your collection for us. I’m surprised you didn’t get the lv speedy bagcharm, or the keepall xs bagcharm either? Or do you have that too? Hehehe   Happy Saturday my lovely friend!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

fabdiva said:


> Here ya go. Fits more than the Baguette. My wallet, keys,  perfume, sunglasses, mask, hand sanitizer all fits.



I love this bag! Congrats!

Any chance you'd post a modeling shot? 

Also, is hit soft or more structured? Wondering if the sides are flexible.


----------



## fabdiva

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wow Thanks for the pics ❤ is this the medium size !? How much is the retail please !?


So correction: I think this is the small.


----------



## fabdiva

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love this bag! Congrats!
> 
> Any chance you'd post a modeling shot?
> 
> Also, is hit soft or more structured? Wondering if the sides are flexible.


More structured, but not stiff. The leather is soft, but it holds its shape.  I'll get mod shots soon.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

fabdiva said:


> More structured, but not stiff. The leather is soft, but it holds its shape.  I'll get mod shots soon.



Great! I love the look of this bag!


----------



## Capucine

Hi ladies !
Im news to the Fendi club, never thought I would ever buy a Fendi bag but fell in love with this iconic but so unique masterpiece


----------



## _Moravia_

Capucine said:


> Hi ladies !
> Im news to the Fendi club, never thought I would ever buy a Fendi bag but fell in love with this iconic but so unique masterpiece



Love it @Capucine. A great colour combination for this Fendi.


----------



## VSUVUS

Not a bag but a vintage scarf instead  I just love this print  …but might be an overkill if I wear it with my mamma baguette also in zucca print lol


----------



## averagejoe

VSUVUS said:


> Not a bag but a vintage scarf instead  I just love this print  …but might be an overkill if I wear it with my mamma baguette also in zucca print lol
> 
> View attachment 5328513


I think you should wear this with the Baguette, for an intentional Fendi Mania look.


----------



## fabdiva

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love this bag! Congrats!
> 
> Any chance you'd post a modeling shot?
> 
> Also, is hit soft or more structured? Wondering if the sides are flexible.


Here are some quick mod shots. Wore it to the mall. Loved it!


----------



## fabdiva

fabdiva said:


> Will do.  I haven't used her yet.  But looking forward to it.


Here ya go


----------



## fabdiva

Fendigraphy slides


----------



## Luv2Shop1

fabdiva said:


> Here are some quick mod shots. Wore it to the mall. Loved it!



Thanks for posting pix! 

Congrats on the beautiful bag! It looks great on you!


----------



## Volvomom

Love your Fendi!!!!!!   Gorgeous and enjoy.


----------



## mizz_tiff

VSUVUS said:


> Not a bag but a vintage scarf instead  I just love this print  …but might be an overkill if I wear it with my mamma baguette also in zucca print lol
> 
> View attachment 5328513


I love your scarf.


----------



## VSUVUS

mizz_tiff said:


> I love your scarf.



Thank you! I love it too   

Tried wearing it as a headscarf and it's so chic that way too


----------



## Dearly

earswithfeet said:


> I found a veeeeeeery nice "replacement" for the pale blue Peekaboo
> Here goes
> View attachment 5316273
> View attachment 5316274
> View attachment 5316275
> View attachment 5316277
> 
> Completely different, but so cool and edgy. Love that. So excited, can't wait for my lil Monster


Beautiful! I love the Monster line.


----------



## myfavebag

loving fendi, it’s timeless


----------



## Tahoe10

My Fendi collection grew today! Added the baguette to my peekaboo  I will try to post mod shots tomorrow


----------



## myfavebag

fendi 2016


----------



## sabisme

Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I wanna get my first Fendi bag and not sure which one to pick. I can afford Baguette mini or Fendigraphy small. Although I do like midi Baguette I find it too pricey, but also want to pick a bag which would be in trend for years. My style is minimalistic and basic. Thank u!!!!


----------



## myfavebag

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I wanna get my first Fendi bag and not sure which one to pick. I can afford Baguette mini or Fendigraphy small. Although I do like midi Baguette I find it too pricey, but also want to pick a bag which would be in trend for years. My style is minimalistic and basic. Thank u!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5347650
> View attachment 5347651


I think the baguette has gone through the years and will always be a classic ! They have the plain leather too! Check Fashionphile where it pops up once in a while, and more reasonable price . Good luck !!


----------



## fabdiva

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I wanna get my first Fendi bag and not sure which one to pick. I can afford Baguette mini or Fendigraphy small. Although I do like midi Baguette I find it too pricey, but also want to pick a bag which would be in trend for years. My style is minimalistic and basic. Thank u!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5347650
> View attachment 5347651


Both are gorgeous.  Can't go wrong with the baguette style. It's a classic for Fendi.  The Fendigraphy is a personal fave of mine.  I have both the medium baguette and the small fendigraphy.  Both are great bags.  I do think you get more bang for your buck with the Fendigraphy.  It holds more, but it's definitely trendy.


----------



## sabisme

fabdiva said:


> Both are gorgeous.  Can't go wrong with the baguette style. It's a classic for Fendi.  The Fendigraphy is a personal fave of mine.  I have both the medium baguette and the small fendigraphy.  Both are great bags.  I do think you get more bang for your buck with the Fendigraphy.  It holds more, but it's definitely trendy.



Thanks for reply! Which one would you suggest to go for? Leather or canvas ? and do you think mini baguette is too small? I really liek medium size but it is a bit overpricey for me


----------



## sabisme

myfavebag said:


> I think the baguette has gone through the years and will always be a classic ! They have the plain leather too! Check Fashionphile where it pops up once in a while, and more reasonable price . Good luck !!



Thanks for reply! Which one would you suggest to go for? Leather or canvas ? and do you think mini baguette is too small? I really like medium size but it is a bit overpriced for me


----------



## midniteluna

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I wanna get my first Fendi bag and not sure which one to pick. I can afford Baguette mini or Fendigraphy small. Although I do like midi Baguette I find it too pricey, but also want to pick a bag which would be in trend for years. My style is minimalistic and basic. Thank u!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5347650
> View attachment 5347651


I recently got my first Fendi and it happens to be the Baguette Mini in canvas. I haven't been using it much but its a cute bag to dress up or dress down. I love the short handle that comes with it and the chain strap can be worn crossbody or shorten as shoulder carry. Very versatile I'd say but size can be an issue if you carry a lot. It fits a cardholder, iPhone pro max, sanitiser, pocket tissue and car key. I was deciding between this and Gucci Marmont mini but happy I went with this instead! Classic indeed! Hope I helped with your decision making. Do let us know which one you decided on


----------



## Dearly

sabisme said:


> Thanks for reply! Which one would you suggest to go for? Leather or canvas ? and do you think mini baguette is too small? I really like medium size but it is a bit overpriced for me


If you can I'd save up a bit more and get the size you want. I've never bought a bag that was a substitute for the one I really wanted that worked out.
I just bought the Fendigraphy bag in a small, but I have other more classic bags that I can wear if I'm not feeling super logo shouty that day.
The Baguette is really versatile but you do need to get a size that suits your frame and lifestyle.


----------



## fabdiva

Dearly said:


> If you can I'd save up a bit more and get the size you want. I've never bought a bag that was a substitute for the one I really wanted that worked out.
> I just bought the Fendigraphy bag in a small, but I have other more classic bags that I can wear if I'm not feeling super logo shouty that day.
> The Baguette is really versatile but you do need to get a size that suits your frame and lifestyle.


I couldn't agree more.  I'd say save up for the medium baguette.  I felt the same way as far as the price.  After all, it's not leather.  And I looked at the leather one, which is really nice.  But what I've learned is just because it's leather, doesn't mean it's hard wearing or will hold up longer.  I have absolutely loved this canvas baguette.  It's by far my most used purse and the only one I don't feel like I have to baby.  The mini baguette was too small for my frame and didn't hold enough.  But super cute though.


----------



## mgrant

I know this isn't the most exciting purchase when it comes to Fendi...BUT I'm happy to have this little guy! I tried to buy this bag a year and a half ago, but it was sold out everywhere. My Neiman Marcus SA was able to find one at a Fendi boutique, and offered to ship it to me, but I was out of town for a couple of weeks, so I stupidly passed. Totally regretted doing that. Fast forward to last week, and I just happened to see it available on Farfetch, so I snapped it up! I think this will be a perfect travel bag too


----------



## lovemybags_g

Ahh so excited to receive it! Finally got a hold of a very good condition vintage Zucca baguette at a local vintage boutique ❤❤❤


----------



## myfavebag

lovemybags_g said:


> Ahh so excited to receive it! Finally got a hold of a very good condition vintage Zucca baguette at a local vintage boutique ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5354465


Congratulations!!


----------



## despair

First ever Fendi purchase - ordered off 24S which somehow priced the travel mini bag at half off retail price - paid S$900 for it and the Fendi website price is S1,850! 

Pretty good quality and can hold a reasonable amount for a tiny bag - was deciding between the yellow and the Fendi canvas version but decided to go for full leather since both were priced the same.


----------



## mycorreia

I’m new to Fendi having recently discovered how amazing their quality of bags are I now own a mini baguette and a midi. I also have my eye on a peekaboo nano. Has anyone bought one of these bag charms? I can’t decide between the nano baguette or nano peekaboo?


----------



## mangohead

despair said:


> First ever Fendi purchase - ordered off 24S which somehow priced the travel mini bag at half off retail price - paid S$900 for it and the Fendi website price is S1,850!
> 
> Pretty good quality and can hold a reasonable amount for a tiny bag - was deciding between the yellow and the Fendi canvas version but decided to go for full leather since both were priced the same.
> 
> View attachment 5356265


What a great find, do you know if its still available on 24S, I tried searching but appears not be available.


----------



## despair

mangohead said:


> What a great find, do you know if its still available on 24S, I tried searching but appears not be available.


Yes it is but price has gone up slightly to S$1,050. Availability and the special pricing isn't across all regions though, which region are you in? 

FENDI - Travel Mini Bag
https://www.24s.com/en-sg/travel-mi...=product_share&utm_campaign=app_product_share


----------



## mangohead

despair said:


> Yes it is but price has gone up slightly to S$1,050. Availability and the special pricing isn't across all regions though, which region are you in?
> 
> FENDI - Travel Mini Bag
> https://www.24s.com/en-sg/travel-mi...=product_share&utm_campaign=app_product_share


Thanks for the link, I am in AUS, showing 1134 AUD, I got the Flat Baguette recently and I still haven't used it, but this mini suit case design is nice too...hmmm


----------



## despair

mangohead said:


> Thanks for the link, I am in AUS, showing 1134 AUD, I got the Flat Baguette recently and I still haven't used it, but this mini suit case design is nice too...hmmm


It is a really good deal. Haha. Retail price should be close to 2k AUD!


----------



## averagejoe

despair said:


> Yes it is but price has gone up slightly to S$1,050. Availability and the special pricing isn't across all regions though, which region are you in?
> 
> FENDI - Travel Mini Bag
> https://www.24s.com/en-sg/travel-mi...=product_share&utm_campaign=app_product_share





mangohead said:


> Thanks for the link, I am in AUS, showing 1134 AUD, I got the Flat Baguette recently and I still haven't used it, but this mini suit case design is nice too...hmmm


Sadly the bag is not available in Canada. It is half price if I convert the AUD to CAD. Sigh...


----------



## despair

averagejoe said:


> Sadly the bag is not available in Canada. It is half price if I convert the AUD to CAD. Sigh...


I had read on Little Red Book that some folks in Canada managed to get it, maybe they have corrected the pricing or it has sold out? Hopefully it will restock!


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> Sadly the bag is not available in Canada. It is half price if I convert the AUD to CAD. Sigh...


You can get this from 24s.com to Canada.   https://www.24s.com/en-ca/travel-mini-bag-fendi_FEN75K9F    Or you prefer to get it from boutique?


----------



## laurenweemans

Bought my very first Fendi, the baguette in coated canvas and I'm still in awe as we speak


----------



## Sunshine mama

despair said:


> First ever Fendi purchase - ordered off 24S which somehow priced the travel mini bag at half off retail price - paid S$900 for it and the Fendi website price is S1,850!
> 
> Pretty good quality and can hold a reasonable amount for a tiny bag - was deciding between the yellow and the Fendi canvas version but decided to go for full leather since both were priced the same.
> 
> View attachment 5356265


This is so dang cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@despair 
Thank you for the 24S info.  I ordered the same bag as you.


----------



## despair

Sunshine mama said:


> @despair
> Thank you for the 24S info.  I ordered the same bag as you.


Fantastic! Did you get it at the highly discounted price?


----------



## Sunshine mama

despair said:


> Fantastic! Did you get it at the highly discounted price?


In USD, it's $810.00.
Nordstrom.com has the black and FF logo bags for 1350 USD right now, so 24S is definitely a great deal!
And I didn't even know this bag existed! I have actually been looking for a mini luggage styled bag for a long time(I love bags that look like lunch boxes, luggage, and trunks), and I was blown away with how cute this bag is, and how much it actually looks like a tiny luggage bag without being too small!
Oh, and I also ordered the FF logo bag, as I just couldn't  choose. I am also considering getting the red one too if I love the ones I ordered. 
Do you like your bag so far?

BTW, it seems like the yellow from your picture is more like a softer mustard yellow instead of a brigh yellow. How would you describe the actual yellow?


----------



## snibor

despair said:


> First ever Fendi purchase - ordered off 24S which somehow priced the travel mini bag at half off retail price - paid S$900 for it and the Fendi website price is S1,850!
> 
> Pretty good quality and can hold a reasonable amount for a tiny bag - was deciding between the yellow and the Fendi canvas version but decided to go for full leather since both were priced the same.
> 
> View attachment 5356265


Thanks very much for posting this.  Its so cute!  I ordered in black.  Was $810 plus tax. I had a hard time deciding between yellow or black but realized I have a yellow bag I rarely wear.   I plan to use when traveling and for going out. I love the style, with both tophandle and strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Thanks very much for posting this.  Its so cute!  I ordered in black.  Was $810 plus tax. I had a hard time deciding between yellow or black but realized I have a yellow bag I rarely wear.   I plan to use when traveling and for going out. I love the style, with both tophandle and strap.


Please show us the black once you get it!


----------



## despair

Sunshine mama said:


> In USD, it's $810.00.
> Nordstrom.com has the black and FF logo bags for 1350 USD right now, so 24S is definitely a great deal!
> And I didn't even know this bag existed! I have actually been looking for a mini luggage styled bag for a long time(I love bags that look like lunch boxes, luggage, and trunks), and I was blown away with how cute this bag is, and how much it actually looks like a tiny luggage bag without being too small!
> Oh, and I also ordered the FF logo bag, as I just couldn't  choose. I am also considering getting the red one too if I love the ones I ordered.
> Do you like your bag so far?
> 
> BTW, it seems like the yellow from your picture is more like a softer mustard yellow instead of a brigh yellow. How would you describe the actual yellow?


I'm actually quite happy with it! Road tested it for short outings these two days and it holds all the essentials I bring out - hand sanitizer, extra face mask, my pocket organizer and card wallet, a Nanobag (for any larger shopping items I buy), lens wiper, airpods and with quite some room to spare! The construction is also very sturdy and feels like it will stand the test of time. What's also great is that the bag is quite easy to get in and out of, even when on body. 

The yellow color is basically similar to the Fendi boxes the bags come in, so you're right in that it's not a super bright yellow. Still a nice pop of color though!


----------



## Sunshine mama

despair said:


> I'm actually quite happy with it! Road tested it for short outings these two days and it holds all the essentials I bring out - hand sanitizer, extra face mask, my pocket organizer and card wallet, a Nanobag (for any larger shopping items I buy), lens wiper, airpods and with quite some room to spare! The construction is also very sturdy and feels like it will stand the test of time. What's also great is that the bag is quite easy to get in and out of, even when on body.
> 
> The yellow color is basically similar to the Fendi boxes the bags come in, so you're right in that it's not a super bright yellow. Still a nice pop of color though!


Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

fibbi said:


> You can get this from 24s.com to Canada.   https://www.24s.com/en-ca/travel-mini-bag-fendi_FEN75K9F    Or you prefer to get it from boutique?


Wow! Thank you very much!

I meant initially that the bag wasn't available on 24s when I changed the country to Canada from what @despair posted.


----------



## mangohead

despair said:


> I'm actually quite happy with it! Road tested it for short outings these two days and it holds all the essentials I bring out - hand sanitizer, extra face mask, my pocket organizer and card wallet, a Nanobag (for any larger shopping items I buy), lens wiper, airpods and with quite some room to spare! The construction is also very sturdy and feels like it will stand the test of time. What's also great is that the bag is quite easy to get in and out of, even when on body.
> 
> The yellow color is basically similar to the Fendi boxes the bags come in, so you're right in that it's not a super bright yellow. Still a nice pop of color though!


You think it will hold an iPhone pro max as well?


----------



## despair

mangohead said:


> You think it will hold an iPhone pro max as well?


Just tried with my partner's 11 Pro Max casing and it should fit! The latest Pro Max is slightly taller I think? But shouldn't really be an issue if you're not using a big casing.


----------



## mangohead

despair said:


> Just tried with my partner's 11 Pro Max casing and it should fit! The latest Pro Max is slightly taller I think? But shouldn't really be an issue if you're not using a big casing.
> View attachment 5360751


Thanks for the quick response and photo, I am on the fence but will decide over the weekend! I have a habit of buying small bags that don't hold everything and end up making friends with my other bags in storage


----------



## Sunshine mama

despair said:


> Just tried with my partner's 11 Pro Max casing and it should fit! The latest Pro Max is slightly taller I think? But shouldn't really be an issue if you're not using a big casing.
> View attachment 5360751


Oh my gosh that's great news!
The yellow in this picture looks brighter than your last picture. Which one is more true to life?
And soooo cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mangohead said:


> Thanks for the quick response and photo, I am on the fence but will decide over the weekend! I have a habit of buying small bags that don't hold everything and end up making friends with my other bags in storage


I get drawn to bags by their cute factor!


----------



## pocketpikachu

Really got to shout out to @despair for this purchase of mine. Had been eyeing this mini bag for a really long time, so much so that when I went to take (yet another) look last Saturday, they told me that the local boutiques were no longer carrying it. So imagine my joy when I saw you all mention that 24s is selling it and at a whopping SGD 650 less  The delivery was also incredibly fast I literally just ordered on Saturday and had already received it today. Behind the bag you can see the cute Fendi paper box, and the MASSIVE delivery box.

Also this bag is quite a curious one. Back when it was first released, my SA told me that they were selling at around SGD 2,2xx, then the price got revised to SGD 1,750 and now 24s is carrying it at ~ SGD 1,100.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pocketpikachu said:


> Really got to shout out to @despair for this purchase of mine. Had been eyeing this mini bag for a really long time, so much so that when I went to take (yet another) look last Saturday, they told me that the local boutiques were no longer carrying it. So imagine my joy when I saw you all mention that 24s is selling it and at a whopping SGD 650 less  The delivery was also incredibly fast I literally just ordered on Saturday and had already received it today. Behind the bag you can see the cute Fendi paper box, and the MASSIVE delivery box.
> 
> Also this bag is quite a curious one. Back when it was first released, my SA told me that they were selling at around SGD 2,2xx, then the price got revised to SGD 1,750 and now 24s is carrying it at ~ SGD 1,100.
> 
> View attachment 5360924


So cute!
This  version looks so much like a luggage!
How do you like it so far?


----------



## trunkdevil

pocketpikachu said:


> Really got to shout out to @despair for this purchase of mine. Had been eyeing this mini bag for a really long time, so much so that when I went to take (yet another) look last Saturday, they told me that the local boutiques were no longer carrying it. So imagine my joy when I saw you all mention that 24s is selling it and at a whopping SGD 650 less  The delivery was also incredibly fast I literally just ordered on Saturday and had already received it today. Behind the bag you can see the cute Fendi paper box, and the MASSIVE delivery box.
> 
> Also this bag is quite a curious one. Back when it was first released, my SA told me that they were selling at around SGD 2,2xx, then the price got revised to SGD 1,750 and now 24s is carrying it at ~ SGD 1,100.
> 
> View attachment 5360924


Congrats! This is such a great, versatile little bag. And sooo worth the price. I paid around $1800 USD for mine when it first released, after some months the price changed to $1350 and now it’s on 24s for $810 USDreally sad they are discontinuing this style


----------



## trunkdevil

despair said:


> First ever Fendi purchase - ordered off 24S which somehow priced the travel mini bag at half off retail price - paid S$900 for it and the Fendi website price is S1,850!
> 
> Pretty good quality and can hold a reasonable amount for a tiny bag - was deciding between the yellow and the Fendi canvas version but decided to go for full leather since both were priced the same.
> 
> View attachment 5356265


I keep coming back to stare at this little cutie. Congrats! How are you liking it so far?


----------



## despair

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh that's great news!
> The yellow in this picture looks brighter than your last picture. Which one is more true to life?
> And soooo cute!!


Think the second photo is a bit more true to life as it was taken in daylight!


----------



## despair

lvisland said:


> I keep coming back to stare at this little cutie. Congrats! How are you liking it so far?


I really like the size and how it sits in me! It is definitely going into my regular rotation of small bags - when I don't need to bring out even my iPad mini


----------



## despair

pocketpikachu said:


> Really got to shout out to @despair for this purchase of mine. Had been eyeing this mini bag for a really long time, so much so that when I went to take (yet another) look last Saturday, they told me that the local boutiques were no longer carrying it. So imagine my joy when I saw you all mention that 24s is selling it and at a whopping SGD 650 less  The delivery was also incredibly fast I literally just ordered on Saturday and had already received it today. Behind the bag you can see the cute Fendi paper box, and the MASSIVE delivery box.
> 
> Also this bag is quite a curious one. Back when it was first released, my SA told me that they were selling at around SGD 2,2xx, then the price got revised to SGD 1,750 and now 24s is carrying it at ~ SGD 1,100.
> 
> View attachment 5360924


Glad you managed to snag one and at a much discounted price!


----------



## Sunshine mama

despair said:


> Glad you managed to snag one and at a much discounted price!


I didn't even know this bag existed until you shared it here.  I have only stalked women's bags, and never thought of going to the men's bag section.


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Thank you very much!
> 
> I meant initially that the bag wasn't available on 24s when I changed the country to Canada from what @despair posted.



Great! It's good to check often!


----------



## averagejoe

fibbi said:


> Great! It's good to check often!


I'm still deciding on which material and colour! Thank you again for the link. I will post photos if I get the bag.


----------



## pocketpikachu

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> This  version looks so much like a luggage!
> How do you like it so far?



Yes my thoughts exactly!! It's the closest I am going to get to traveling these days haha. I really like it, not only is it cute and compact but its shape really allows it to store quite a bit of items!



lvisland said:


> Congrats! This is such a great, versatile little bag. And sooo worth the price. I paid around $1800 USD for mine when it first released, after some months the price changed to $1350 and now it’s on 24s for $810 USDreally sad they are discontinuing this style



Thank you! Yes it is so weird and unfortunate that the price kept going down rather than up. I think after this purchase I am probably going to stalk the 24s site for more deals. I agree, this style deserves more attention!



despair said:


> Glad you managed to snag one and at a much discounted price!



Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pocketpikachu said:


> Yes my thoughts exactly!! It's the closest I am going to get to traveling these days haha. I really like it, not only is it cute and compact but its shape really allows it to store quite a bit of items!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes it is so weird and unfortunate that the price kept going down rather than up. I think after this purchase I am probably going to stalk the 24s site for more deals. I agree, this style deserves more attention!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Can you show us more pictures?


----------



## Sunshine mama

averagejoe said:


> I'm still deciding on which material and colour! Thank you again for the link. I will post photos if I get the bag.


It's so hard to decide!


----------



## despair

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so hard to decide!


24S offers free returns within 30 days of receipt so I have seen some social posts where they ordered two or three of these little bags and then only kept their favourite of the lot. An idea to consider heh.


----------



## Sunshine mama

despair said:


> 24S offers free returns within 30 days of receipt so I have seen some social posts where they ordered two or three of these little bags and then only kept their favourite of the lot. An idea to consider heh.


Does the lining inside look nice?
Do you like the zipper?


----------



## despair

Sunshine mama said:


> Does the lining inside look nice?
> Do you like the zipper?


It's just black lining with a few Fendi brandmarks, and yes the zipper is quite smooth - perhaps a little less smooth than what I am used to on LV and Loewe but still a good zipper!


----------



## mangohead

averagejoe said:


> I'm still deciding on which material and colour! Thank you again for the link. I will post photos if I get the bag.


I am in the same dilemma, I can not decide between the black or the monogram version, or to get both. At the moment I am heading towards the all black version hmmm.


----------



## snibor

mangohead said:


> I am in the same dilemma, I can not decide between the black or the monogram version, or to get both. At the moment I am heading towards the all black version hmmm.


I feel the same. I ordered all black but still thinking about mono.


----------



## mangohead

snibor said:


> I feel the same. I ordered all black but still thinking about mono.


If you get the red one too you will have the complete collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

mangohead said:


> If you get the red one too you will have the complete collection


There's the yellow also.
The Canadian site has white too!

My thought process in choosing the colors:
1. I have a red Fendi bag already, so red is out(even though I really want it).
2. Yellow is so cute, so I got the yellow.
3. I can't decide between the black and the mono.  I don't have a black mono from any brand,  but I have many black bags. Black mono is not common, but black bags are common. I already have  one mini style black Fendi leather bag. So I got the mono.


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> There's the yellow also.
> The Canadian site has white too!
> 
> My thought process in choosing the colors:
> 1. I have a red Fendi bag already, so red is out(even though I really want it).
> 2. Yellow is so cute, so I got the yellow.
> 3. I can't decide between the black and the mono.  I don't have a black mono from any brand,  but I have many black bags. Black mono is not common, but black bags are common. So I got the mono.


Totally makes sense.


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Totally makes sense.


Thank you for the validation.  I needed it.


----------



## pocketpikachu

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you show us more pictures?


Here you go! I have been so busy from work that I haven't even removed the security tag or taken another look at my bag until now haha. The bag opens up pretty wide, and it came with paper stuffing to hold it in shape. The strap can also be fixed such that the bag is upright, or on its side so that it sits horizontally! The leather lining isn't exactly smooth but it is certainly sturdy!


----------



## snibor

pocketpikachu said:


> Here you go! I have been so busy from work that I haven't even removed the security tag or taken another look at my bag until now haha. The bag opens up pretty wide, and it came with paper stuffing to hold it in shape. The strap can also be fixed such that the bag is upright, or on its side so that it sits horizontally! The leather lining isn't exactly smooth but it is certainly sturdy!
> View attachment 5362034
> 
> View attachment 5362035
> 
> View attachment 5362036
> 
> View attachment 5362037
> 
> View attachment 5362038
> 
> View attachment 5362039


This looks really nice!  Is the fabric a coated canvas or just fabric?  I really like the look of this bag and with the feet so cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> This looks really nice!  Is the fabric a coated canvas or just fabric?  I really like the look of this bag and with the feet so cute


I agree! So cute. 
I wish the feet were tiny wheels, just like the real thing!


----------



## trunkdevil

I had serious FOMO, so ordered the 3 leather ones from 24s this pic was from my Fendi SA back when they launched


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvisland said:


> I had serious FOMO, so ordered the 3 leather ones from 24s this pic was from my Fendi SA back when they launched
> View attachment 5362054


Now I feel like I need the red and the black!!!
Could you post some pictures when you get them?


----------



## mangohead

Found this interesting variation on the Fendi website, doesn't appear to be in production (yet).


----------



## lemondln




----------



## Sunshine mama

pocketpikachu said:


> Here you go! I have been so busy from work that I haven't even removed the security tag or taken another look at my bag until now haha. The bag opens up pretty wide, and it came with paper stuffing to hold it in shape. The strap can also be fixed such that the bag is upright, or on its side so that it sits horizontally! The leather lining isn't exactly smooth but it is certainly sturdy!
> View attachment 5362034
> 
> View attachment 5362035
> 
> View attachment 5362036
> 
> View attachment 5362037
> 
> View attachment 5362038
> 
> View attachment 5362039


My ff logo bag arrived. However the logo is slightly crooked looking to me so I'll be returning the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> View attachment 5362993


My yellow bag arrived but it's not as yellow like this picture.  I'll post pics later.


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> My ff logo bag arrived. However the logo is slightly crooked looking to me so I'll be returning the bag.





Sunshine mama said:


> My yellow bag arrived but it's not as yellow like this picture.  I'll post pics later.



so sorry about your logo bag. Looking forward to your photos of yellow.  Do you like the bag and color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> so sorry about your logo bag. Looking forward to your photos of yellow.  Do you like the bag and color?


Yes.  I like the yellow even though it's not the yellow I was expecting. 
The bag seems a lot bigger than I imagined.  
My bags came with the dust bags and a fendi shopping bag, but did not come with the boxes. Also, there are d rings on one side of the bag, so the bag could be shoulder or crossbody carried horizontally. 
Here are some pics.


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  I like the yellow even though it's not the yellow I was expecting.
> The bag seems a lot bigger than I imagined.
> My bags came with the dust bags and a fendi shopping bag, but did not come with the boxes. Also, there are d rings on one side of the bag, so the bag could be shoulder or crossbody carried horizontally.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363461
> View attachment 5363462
> View attachment 5363463


Looks fabulous!  I received notice my black shipped but then few days later received email that they are experiencing “some delays in dispatch”.


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Looks fabulous!  I received notice my black shipped but then few days later received email that they are experiencing “some delays in dispatch”.


Thank you!
And I can't wait to see your black. 
Mine were supposed to arrive on the 28th, but they arrived today!


----------



## mangohead

I caved and got the black mini travel bag, thanks guys!


----------



## loves




----------



## pocketpikachu

snibor said:


> This looks really nice!  Is the fabric a coated canvas or just fabric?  I really like the look of this bag and with the feet so cute



I think it's just fabric! And yes the feet is very cute haha



lvisland said:


> I had serious FOMO, so ordered the 3 leather ones from 24s this pic was from my Fendi SA back when they launched
> View attachment 5362054



Looking forward to seeing yours!



Sunshine mama said:


> My ff logo bag arrived. However the logo is slightly crooked looking to me so I'll be returning the bag.



Oh man that's really unfortunate 



snibor said:


> Looks fabulous!  I received notice my black shipped but then few days later received email that they are experiencing “some delays in dispatch”.



Hope that you will get yours soon!!



mangohead said:


> I caved and got the black mini travel bag, thanks guys!



HAHA it's quite amusing how this thread has been flooded with this bag model the past few days


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  I like the yellow even though it's not the yellow I was expecting.
> The bag seems a lot bigger than I imagined.
> My bags came with the dust bags and a fendi shopping bag, but did not come with the boxes. Also, there are d rings on one side of the bag, so the bag could be shoulder or crossbody carried horizontally.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363461
> View attachment 5363462
> View attachment 5363463


Both are very pretty!  Are you keeping both?

Are they easy to take things out and in? How is the quality?

My yellow one is on the way. First Fendi, hope it is good quality


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Both are very pretty!  Are you keeping both?
> 
> Are they easy to take things out and in? How is the quality?
> 
> My yellow one is on the way. First Fendi, hope it is good quality


Thank you.
Both are very nice.  However, although it is hard to see in the picture, the FF bag somehow doesn't look straight, so it's going back for sure.
I wanted to perhaps get either the red or the black also, but for now, I think I'm good with just the yellow.  
One reason why I probably won't get anther one is because the bag is actually bigger than what I had hoped for. Lengthwise, it snuggly fits my Samsung S22 Ultra(slightly taller than my daughter's IPhone 13 pro max), but it still has plenty of room and more for my other necessities. 
The zipper is ok, not the best. The lining is fabric, so not very luxe that way. But the construction and sewing of the leather is done really well.


----------



## snibor

.


----------



## mangohead

pocketpikachu said:


> HAHA it's quite amusing how this thread has been flooded with this bag model the past few days


It’s made this thread more exciting that’s for sure!

For those on the fence about the black bag, it appears there is only one left!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> Both are very nice.  However, although it is hard to see in the picture, the FF bag somehow doesn't look straight, so it's going back for sure.
> I wanted to perhaps get either the red or the black also, but for now, I think I'm good with just the yellow.
> One reason why I probably won't get anther one is because the bag is actually bigger than what I had hoped for. Lengthwise, it snuggly fits my Samsung S22 Ultra(slightly taller than my daughter's IPhone 13 pro max), but it still has plenty of room and more for my other necessities.
> The zipper is ok, not the best. The lining is fabric, so not very luxe that way. But the construction and sewing of the leather is done really well.




Thank you so much Sunshine mama!  I wish there is coated canvas for the logo one, or brown logo one


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Thank you so much Sunshine mama!  I wish there is coated canvas for the logo one, or brown logo one


Thank you.  And I totally agree


----------



## fabdiva

Saw this color and had to get these shoes. So comfy!


----------



## lemondln

There is white in official website


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> There is white in official website
> 
> View attachment 5365352


What do you think re the white?


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> What do you think re the white?


I like white, but it is not on 24s haha, meaning not same price


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> First ever Fendi purchase - ordered off 24S which somehow priced the travel mini bag at half off retail price - paid S$900 for it and the Fendi website price is S1,850!
> 
> Pretty good quality and can hold a reasonable amount for a tiny bag - was deciding between the yellow and the Fendi canvas version but decided to go for full leather since both were priced the same.
> 
> View attachment 5356265


This is such a gorgeous cheerful mini travel bag. I saw it instore and was eyeing it too! It’s so cute and the price….. omg  what a bargain! Half the price! Great purchase for sure and happy first fendi piece! I’m sure there will be more to come and the yellow would of been my choice too! Stunning! Enjoy it. How are you going to be using it by the way? Travel or everyday?


----------



## Bumbles

pocketpikachu said:


> Really got to shout out to @despair for this purchase of mine. Had been eyeing this mini bag for a really long time, so much so that when I went to take (yet another) look last Saturday, they told me that the local boutiques were no longer carrying it. So imagine my joy when I saw you all mention that 24s is selling it and at a whopping SGD 650 less  The delivery was also incredibly fast I literally just ordered on Saturday and had already received it today. Behind the bag you can see the cute Fendi paper box, and the MASSIVE delivery box.
> 
> Also this bag is quite a curious one. Back when it was first released, my SA told me that they were selling at around SGD 2,2xx, then the price got revised to SGD 1,750 and now 24s is carrying it at ~ SGD 1,100.
> 
> View attachment 5360924


Congrats! It’s stunning! This is the black with fabric right?


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> I feel the same. I ordered all black but still thinking about mono.


Can’t wait to see your purchase


----------



## Bumbles

mangohead said:


> I am in the same dilemma, I can not decide between the black or the monogram version, or to get both. At the moment I am heading towards the all black version hmmm.


Did you end up getting one?


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> There's the yellow also.
> The Canadian site has white too!
> 
> My thought process in choosing the colors:
> 1. I have a red Fendi bag already, so red is out(even though I really want it).
> 2. Yellow is so cute, so I got the yellow.
> 3. I can't decide between the black and the mono.  I don't have a black mono from any brand,  but I have many black bags. Black mono is not common, but black bags are common. I already have  one mini style black Fendi leather bag. So I got the mono.


Has your yellow one arrived yet? Can’t wait to see it and the black one. @despair thanks for sharing this, everyone is snoozing grabbing such a great bargain thanks to you! Yay


----------



## Bumbles

mangohead said:


> I caved and got the black mini travel bag, thanks guys!


Nice, how much was it in aud dollars? And it’s free shipping and 10% off first order right? So should be an awesome price. Congrats and hope it arrives soon


----------



## Bumbles

I can’t believe so many people got this mini travel bag! So exciting and just shows we all love bargains!!!     Keep the pics coming and sharing the love! Love tpf!!


----------



## mangohead

Bumbles said:


> Nice, how much was it in aud dollars? And it’s free shipping and 10% off first order right? So should be an awesome price. Congrats and hope it arrives soon



It was $1134 AUD plus $20 express shipping. Australia doesn’t get free shipping. Also, I couldn’t get 10% off for first order. Seems Fendi is not part of that offer. LV is though, which is interesting.

Got the email that it shipped today, can not wait.


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> This is such a gorgeous cheerful mini travel bag. I saw it instore and was eyeing it too! It’s so cute and the price….. omg  what a bargain! Half the price! Great purchase for sure and happy first fendi piece! I’m sure there will be more to come and the yellow would of been my choice too! Stunning! Enjoy it. How are you going to be using it by the way? Travel or everyday?


It's an everyday bag for me! Don't think it would work as well for travel given you usually need to carry a bit more stuff when travelling.


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> It's an everyday bag for me! Don't think it would work as well for travel given you usually need to carry a bit more stuff when travelling.


Sounds great. I’m looking at it now   I gather the price went up a bit on 24s as not half price like when you got it, but still great price. Hope you’re enjoying it and thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Bumbles

That’s great! Good to know. Am looking forward to seeing your black beauty! What an exciting fendi thread all thanks to @despair for sharing!  I tried to find it on the fendi website but it appears to be gone so much be discontinued. Also 24s charge us in aud dollars right? Will be my first time ordering so thought to check as well. Thanks for all your help. Much appreciated!


mangohead said:


> It was $1134 AUD plus $20 express shipping. Australia doesn’t get free shipping. Also, I couldn’t get 10% off for first order. Seems Fendi is not part of that offer. LV is though, which is interesting.
> 
> Got the email that it shipped today, can not wait.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> That’s great! Good to know. Am looking forward to seeing your yellow sunshine! What an exciting fendi thread all thanks to @despair for sharing!


I agree!
Thank you @despair


----------



## Sunshine mama

I went back to 24s to order the black,  and it's sold out now.


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> I went back to 24s to order the black,  and it's sold out now.


I ordered a week ago and I’m wondering if I’ll get it.  I feel like they lost it or something.  Lol.  I got tracking number but it hasn’t moved and they sent me email on Friday apologizing for delay in dispatch. The strange thing is email also said I would get tracking from carrier soon. :/


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> I ordered a week ago and I’m wondering if I’ll get it.  I feel like they lost it or something.  Lol.  I got tracking number but it hasn’t moved and they sent me email on Friday apologizing for delay in dispatch. The strange thing is email also said I would get tracking from carrier soon. :/


Hope you get it soon!
And I'm hoping there would be some returns of the black version so that  I could get one.


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> Congrats! This is such a great, versatile little bag. And sooo worth the price. I paid around $1800 USD for mine when it first released, after some months the price changed to $1350 and now it’s on 24s for $810 USDreally sad they are discontinuing this style


Wow, what colour did you get originally? When was it first released? It doesn’t seem like it has been out for long. So excited you ended up getting all three from 24s So excited for you!!! Did you know why they discontinuing it? It’s such a great style bag and they offer all leather and fabric too. Have you been enjoying using it? Would you recommend it? Unisex? Please don’t forget to post the triplets when they come!!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Hope you get it.
> And I'm hoping there would be some returns of the black version so that  I could get one.


You mean the black leather one is sold out? Sorry to hear that SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> You mean the black leather one is sold out? Sorry to hear that SM!


Yes.  The black is sold out for the US market.  It shows as available in the uK market, I think.


----------



## trunkdevil

Bumbles said:


> Wow, what colour did you get originally? When was it first released? It doesn’t seem like it has been out for long. So excited you ended up getting all three from 24s So excited for you!!! Did you know why they discontinuing it? It’s such a great style bag and they offer all leather and fabric too. Have you been enjoying using it? Would you recommend it? Unisex? Please don’t forget to post the triplets when they come!!


I got the FF fabric first around August last year. 100% recommend, especially at the 24S price I find myself using this bag mostly when I need something fuss-free, it holds a good amount(large iphone, wallet, keys, glasses, sanitizer, etc) for the mini size.


----------



## trunkdevil

I’m not sure if they officially discontinued the style or not Seems like they removed the bag from Fendi.com, unless you have the direct link. There was two styles for SS22(pastel ombré and white) but they didn’t release with the collection. The pastel was going to be my second addition until @despair sounded the alarm about 24s price


----------



## Sunshine mama

These are all available on the US fendi.com website. They are also available on the UK wrebsite too. So I think these are still current.


----------



## trunkdevil

Red and yellow mini travel bags arrived early! Colors are much prettier in real life/compared to the stock photos


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvisland said:


> Red and yellow mini travel bags arrived early! Colors are much prettier in real life/compared to the stock photos
> View attachment 5365810


Omg I think  I NEED the red! Can you post more pics of the red? Pretty please?


----------



## trunkdevil

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg I think  I NEED the red! Can you post more pics of the red? Pretty please?


Of course, here’s some more pics First pic is outdoors in sunny weather. It’s really a lovely shade


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvisland said:


> Of course, here’s some more pics First pic is outdoors in sunny weather. It’s really a lovely shade
> View attachment 5365827
> View attachment 5365828
> View attachment 5365829
> View attachment 5365830
> View attachment 5365831


Omg thank you soooo much!!!
Which one do you like more? Will you be keeping both?


----------



## Bumbles

They’re gorgeous and such stunning bags. Did you end up getting the black? I’m torn on what colour to get. My head says be practical and get black, but it’s boring and yellow and red are so much more vibrant and prettier. How is the leather feel on the bags, and is the interior micro fibre or just cotton? Congrats on your lovely new mini bags!  


lvisland said:


> Red and yellow mini travel bags arrived early! Colors are much prettier in real life/compared to the stock photos
> View attachment 5365810


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg thank you soooo much!!!
> Which one do you like more? Will you be keeping both?


Red looks great too SM! Such a hard choice?


----------



## lemondln

My yellow Fendi Travel Mini bag is here today, took some pics before leaving the house.

The package was shipped directly from the Fendi warehouse in Italy, feeling spoiled.

It is well made and spacious, fit my iPhone XR comfortably, is trendy and super cute as a mini suitcase    

My first ever Fendi bag completes my collection(the only yellow bag in my designer bag collection.)

Now I am at purse peace, no more bag shopping


----------



## trunkdevil

lemondln said:


> My yellow Fendi Travel Mini bag is here today, took some pics before leaving the house.
> 
> The package was shipped directly from the Fendi warehouse in Italy, feeling spoiled.
> 
> It is well made and spacious, fit my iPhone XR comfortably, is trendy and super cute as a mini suitcase
> 
> My first ever Fendi bag completes my collection(the only yellow bag in my designer bag collection.)
> 
> Now I am at purse peace, no more bag shopping
> 
> View attachment 5366128
> 
> View attachment 5366129
> 
> View attachment 5366130
> 
> View attachment 5366131
> 
> View attachment 5366132
> 
> View attachment 5366133
> 
> View attachment 5366134
> 
> View attachment 5366135
> 
> View attachment 5366137
> 
> View attachment 5366138


Congrats!! It matches your iPhone perfectly


----------



## trunkdevil

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg thank you soooo much!!!
> Which one do you like more? Will you be keeping both?


No problem. Yes I’m keeping both



Bumbles said:


> They’re gorgeous and such stunning bags. Did you end up getting the black? I’m torn on what colour to get. My head says be practical and get black, but it’s boring and yellow and red are so much more vibrant and prettier. How is the leather feel on the bags, and is the interior micro fibre or just cotton? Congrats on your lovely new mini bags!


Yes I ordered the black too- at this price it was too hard to resist! The leather feels nice and smooth, on the straps it feels more substantial which I appreciate. The interior lining seems like some basic fabric, nothing special.
I wish I could help you choose which to get but clearly I’m no good at picking just one


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvisland said:


> No problem. Yes I’m keeping both
> 
> 
> Yes I ordered the black too- at this price it was too hard to resist! The leather feels nice and smooth, on the straps it feels more substantial which I appreciate. The interior lining seems like some basic fabric, nothing special.
> I wish I could help you choose which to get but clearly I’m no good at picking just one


You're lucky you were able to get the black!


----------



## Bumbles

lemondln said:


> My yellow Fendi Travel Mini bag is here today, took some pics before leaving the house.
> 
> The package was shipped directly from the Fendi warehouse in Italy, feeling spoiled.
> 
> It is well made and spacious, fit my iPhone XR comfortably, is trendy and super cute as a mini suitcase
> 
> My first ever Fendi bag completes my collection(the only yellow bag in my designer bag collection.)
> 
> Now I am at purse peace, no more bag shopping
> 
> View attachment 5366128
> 
> View attachment 5366129
> 
> View attachment 5366130
> 
> View attachment 5366131
> 
> View attachment 5366132
> 
> View attachment 5366133
> 
> View attachment 5366134
> 
> View attachment 5366135
> 
> View attachment 5366137
> 
> View attachment 5366138


Wow!!     You definitely got the gold treatment there. Beautifully packaged and with the fendi box and dust bag and nicely packed in tissue! It’s amazing!! And the colour is perfect! Such a beautiful vibrant colour! I love it thank you for sharing with us! It arrived so quickly too. Looks fab! Enjoy your new bag!!! BUT as for ‘no more bag shopping’……. Hmmmm not so sure abt that one hehehe


----------



## lemondln

Bumbles said:


> Wow!!     You definitely got the gold treatment there. Beautifully packaged and with the fendi box and dust bag and nicely packed in tissue! It’s amazing!! And the colour is perfect! Such a beautiful vibrant colour! I love it thank you for sharing with us! It arrived so quickly too. Looks fab! Enjoy your new bag!!! BUT as for ‘no more bag shopping’……. Hmmmm not so sure abt that one hehehe




Thanks Bumbles   

Re: as for ‘no more bag shopping’……. Hmmmm not so sure abt that one hehehe

TPF keeps me buying new bags, I need to stop otherwise my daughter can't stand me, she said mommy has too many bags


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  The black is sold out for the US market.  It shows as available in the uK market, I think.






Black one is still available


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> View attachment 5366323
> 
> 
> Black one is still available


It kept going in and out of stock. I was finally able to order one,  so we'll  see what happens.


----------



## mangohead

Sunshine mama said:


> It kept going in and out of stock. I was finally able to order one,  so we'll  see what happens.


I think it goes out of stock when someone has it in their cart, in a reserved state.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mangohead said:


> I think it goes out of stock when someone has it in their cart, in a reserved state.


I ordered the black, but I got an email from 24s saying that I ordered the multicolor(FF). 
So I called CS, and they will cancel the order. 
It wasn't meant to be I suppose.


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> It kept going in and out of stock. I was finally able to order one,  so we'll  see what happens.


Great news!


----------



## mangohead

Sunshine mama said:


> I ordered the black, but I got an email from 24s saying that I ordered the multicolor(FF).
> So I called CS, and they will cancel the order.
> It wasn't meant to be I suppose.


It is showing as in stock again, I hope you can get it


----------



## Sunshine mama

mangohead said:


> It is showing as in stock again, I hope you can get it


So I checked one more time early in the morning and I was able to order the black. This time,  I took a screen shot of my order as proof that I ordered the correct bag!
So thank you everyone for continuously enabling me. Without all your help, I would've given up a long time ago!


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> So I checked one more time early in the morning and I was able to order the black. This time,  I took a screen shot of my order as proof that I ordered the correct bag!
> So thank you everyone for continuously enabling me. Without all your help, I would've given up a long time ago!


Hope you get it. I’m still dealing with customer service to see if mine will still arrive, although my credit card has been charged.


----------



## sabisme

Just got mini Baguette in Barcelona, was thinking abt getting medium one but in person mini one seemed more classy (in this logo pattern particularly).


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Hope you get it. I’m still dealing with customer service to see if mine will still arrive, although my credit card has been charged.


Thank you.  I hope you get yours soon too.
24s website is really strange though. 
When I was checking out, my cart had 2 black bags.
So I'm not sure what happened, but I deleted one bag and only ordered one bag from my cart.
Out of curiosity I tried the search process again to see what would happen, and now the black isn't even an option.


----------



## averagejoe

I got the logo one! I really appreciate @despair for initially sharing this, and @fibbi for providing me a link to the Canadian site version. I actually still cannot find the item on 24s under their Fendi men's selection using Canada as my country. I can only seem to find the listing through a Google search, including to the leather ones. The item is also not listed on the Canadian website for Fendi, although it can be found through a Google search.

It was actually not easy picking between the black leather one and this one. I knew I wanted black. But in the end, I picked this because I liked this a bit more. With the black one sold out now on 24s, I wonder if I should have picked that instead


----------



## despair

Glad that so many people managed to get ahold of this! Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## lemondln

despair said:


> Glad that so many people managed to get ahold of this! Enjoy your new bags!


Thanks for your inspiration! I saw the bag but did not pull the trigger until I see your post.


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> I got the logo one! I really appreciate @despair for initially sharing this, and @fibbi for providing me a link to the Canadian site version. I actually still cannot find the item on 24s under their Fendi men's selection using Canada as my country. I can only seem to find the listing through a Google search, including to the leather ones. The item is also not listed on the Canadian website for Fendi, although it can be found through a Google search.
> 
> It was actually not easy picking between the black leather one and this one. I knew I wanted black. But in the end, I picked this because I liked this a bit more. With the black one sold out now on 24s, I wonder if I should have picked that instead
> View attachment 5367246


Glad I"m able to help. You know...I'm so tempted to get this too...I'm thinking about yellow. But does it hold much? My wallet is kinda bulky...and I need to fit my iphone pro max with case....
I actually like this logo version over black leather though. And does this bag come with Fendi box?? I bought couple Dior stuff from 24s but only 24s box...(the box is pretty too but not the original dior box)...

It's a bit strange now that this bag is not listed in Canadian 24s Fendi section. When I send you the link, I just search within 24s site with "travel bag" and I got it.


----------



## averagejoe

fibbi said:


> Glad I"m able to help. You know...I'm so tempted to get this too...I'm thinking about yellow. But does it hold much? My wallet is kinda bulky...and I need to fit my iphone pro max with case....
> 
> It's a bit strange now that this bag is not listed in Canadian 24s Fendi section. When I send you the link, I just search within 24s site with "travel bag" and I got it.


I usually search by brand on 24s, and it doesn't show under the Fendi selection, strangely.

The bag will hold all of my daily essentials. I have the Samsung S22 Ultra like @Sunshine mama and it is a tight fit height-wise with the phone case. I don't usually put my phone in my bag, though, because it makes it too hard to access when I get a call or notification (unless the bag is open-top or has an easy-to-open magnetic flap like my BV Cassette). It usually goes in my pant pocket.

The iphone 13 Pro Max seems smaller than the Samsung S22 Ultra, so it should fit in the bag with no problem.


----------



## fibbi

lemondln said:


> Thanks for your inspiration! I saw the bag but did not pull the trigger until I see your post.


Same here! Thank you @despair for the inspiration post! Such a great found!


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> I usually search by brand on 24s, and it doesn't show under the Fendi selection, strangely.
> 
> The bag will hold all of my daily essentials. I have the Samsung S22 Ultra like @Sunshine mama and it is a tight fit height-wise with the phone case. I don't usually put my phone in my bag, though, because it makes it too hard to access when I get a call or notification (unless the bag is open-top or has an easy-to-open magnetic flap like my BV Cassette). It usually goes in my pant pocket.
> 
> The iphone 13 Pro Max seems smaller than the Samsung S22 Ultra, so it should fit in the bag with no problem.


Thank you for showing me the phone size. My phone with case should be about the same height as your phone.


----------



## despair

fibbi said:


> Glad I"m able to help. You know...I'm so tempted to get this too...I'm thinking about yellow. But does it hold much? My wallet is kinda bulky...and I need to fit my iphone pro max with case....
> I actually like this logo version over black leather though. And does this bag come with Fendi box?? I bought couple Dior stuff from 24s but only 24s box...(the box is pretty too but not the original dior box)...
> 
> It's a bit strange now that this bag is not listed in Canadian 24s Fendi section. When I send you the link, I just search within 24s site with "travel bag" and I got it.


Yes, interestingly the package seemed to have come direct from Fendi's warehouse instead of 24S so for the first time I received a 24S shipment with the 24S outer box and full Fendi packaging, from the yellow box to the Fendi dustbag and return tags. 

And yes it doesn't show up in Fendi's brand section, but will show up in Ultimates or if you search specifically for Fendi travel mini.


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> I got the logo one! I really appreciate @despair for initially sharing this, and @fibbi for providing me a link to the Canadian site version. I actually still cannot find the item on 24s under their Fendi men's selection using Canada as my country. I can only seem to find the listing through a Google search, including to the leather ones. The item is also not listed on the Canadian website for Fendi, although it can be found through a Google search.
> 
> It was actually not easy picking between the black leather one and this one. I knew I wanted black. But in the end, I picked this because I liked this a bit more. With the black one sold out now on 24s, I wonder if I should have picked that instead
> View attachment 5367246


I saw the black one back in stock . If you really want you can always order it and it would help to decide when you see the bag in real person . Can always return if it doesn’t work out .

Hello,
I found this product on 24S and you might be interested in it. Click the link here to see it:


	

		
			
		

		
	
FENDI - Travel Mini Bag
https://www.24s.com/en-ca/travel-mi...=product_share&utm_campaign=app_product_share


----------



## Sunshine mama

averagejoe said:


> I usually search by brand on 24s, and it doesn't show under the Fendi selection, strangely.
> 
> The bag will hold all of my daily essentials. I have the Samsung S22 Ultra like @Sunshine mama and it is a tight fit height-wise with the phone case. I don't usually put my phone in my bag, though, because it makes it too hard to access when I get a call or notification (unless the bag is open-top or has an easy-to-open magnetic flap like my BV Cassette). It usually goes in my pant pocket.
> 
> The iphone 13 Pro Max seems smaller than the Samsung S22 Ultra, so it should fit in the bag with no problem.


Wow we're bag twins AND phone twins, a very rare combo! I have the same color phone as you too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fibbi said:


> I saw the black one back in stock . If you really want you can always order it and it would help to decide when you see the bag in real person . Can always return if it doesn’t work out .
> 
> Hello,
> I found this product on 24S and you might be interested in it. Click the link here to see it:
> View attachment 5367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI - Travel Mini Bag
> https://www.24s.com/en-ca/travel-mi...=product_share&utm_campaign=app_product_share


I wanted to see it irl, because I just couldn't get it out of my mind,  and I was able to order a black one too after being unsuccessful many times.  I just hope it gets delivered.


----------



## averagejoe

fibbi said:


> Thank you for showing me the phone size. My phone with case should be about the same height as your phone.





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow we're bag twins AND phone twins, a very rare combo! I have the same color phone as you too!
> 
> The phone comparison pictures were taken from the internet, but yeah, mine is black. Phone and bag twins indeed!





fibbi said:


> I saw the black one back in stock . If you really want you can always order it and it would help to decide when you see the bag in real person . Can always return if it doesn’t work out .
> 
> Hello,
> I found this product on 24S and you might be interested in it. Click the link here to see it:
> View attachment 5367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI - Travel Mini Bag
> https://www.24s.com/en-ca/travel-mi...=product_share&utm_campaign=app_product_share


Thank you! I think I'll just stick with my logo one. It took me a while to decide between them, and while I like both, I used a one-time "receive 5% cash back" reward on my purchase. I shopped a few times on 24s since I got the reward months ago but every time, I didn't activate my reward during checkout because I wanted to use it on something more expensive to get a bigger amount for cash back. The reward was set to expire next month, and I was worried that I waited too long, so this Fendi came at a perfect time. If I return mine, then I lose the cash back.


----------



## snibor

Sorry to whine but here goes. Ordered the black mini travel bag on 24 sevres. Supposedly it shipped March 23 and was due to arrive March 28.  Customer service at 24 sevres tells me the bag “has not been dispatched” but they assure me  the “order is being followed through with the relevant department”.
Other people ordered after me and received their bags already so I’m not hopeful.   I’ll give it another week or 2 but then I have to dispute claim with cc since my bill is due.   . Whine over.


----------



## mangohead

snibor said:


> Sorry to whine but here goes. Ordered the black mini travel bag on 24 sevres. Supposedly it shipped March 23 and was due to arrive March 28.  Customer service at 24 sevres tells me the bag “has not been dispatched” but they assure me  the “order is being followed through with the relevant department”.
> Other people ordered after me and received their bags already so I’m not hopeful.   I’ll give it another week or 2 but then I have to dispute claim with cc since my bill is due.   . Whine over.


Is yours getting delivered by DHL express? My one appears to be on route and ETA is April the 6th.


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Sorry to whine but here goes. Ordered the black mini travel bag on 24 sevres. Supposedly it shipped March 23 and was due to arrive March 28.  Customer service at 24 sevres tells me the bag “has not been dispatched” but they assure me  the “order is being followed through with the relevant department”.
> Other people ordered after me and received their bags already so I’m not hopeful.   I’ll give it another week or 2 but then I have to dispute claim with cc since my bill is due.   . Whine over.


That's too bad. I really hope you get it so you can decide for sure after you see it in person.


----------



## snibor

mangohead said:


> Is yours getting delivered by DHL express? My one appears to be on route and ETA is April the 6th.


Yes. Mine shows label created March 23. The package has never left Fendi


----------



## snibor

snibor said:


> Sorry to whine but here goes. Ordered the black mini travel bag on 24 sevres. Supposedly it shipped March 23 and was due to arrive March 28.  Customer service at 24 sevres tells me the bag “has not been dispatched” but they assure me  the “order is being followed through with the relevant department”.
> Other people ordered after me and received their bags already so I’m not hopeful.   I’ll give it another week or 2 but then I have to dispute claim with cc since my bill is due.   . Whine over.


Update…just received email that my request for refund is in process. I never asked for refund.  They either read this thread  or I assume they screwed up and couldn’t fulfill my purchase. Kinda bummed cause I clearly ordered when they had the bag. Never had issues with 24s before.


----------



## mangohead

snibor said:


> Update…just received email that my request for refund is in process. I never asked for refund.  They either read this thread  or I assume they screwed up and couldn’t fulfill my purchase. Kinda bummed cause I clearly ordered when they had the bag. Never had issues with 24s before.


That's a shame! It still appears to be in stock. Perhaps put in another order after you get the refund.


----------



## snibor

mangohead said:


> That's a shame! It still appears to be in stock. Perhaps put in another order after you get the refund.


Black is not in stock when I just checked US website but thanks. I’ll just skip it and enjoy others photos.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  I like the yellow even though it's not the yellow I was expecting.
> The bag seems a lot bigger than I imagined.
> My bags came with the dust bags and a fendi shopping bag, but did not come with the boxes. Also, there are d rings on one side of the bag, so the bag could be shoulder or crossbody carried horizontally.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363461
> View attachment 5363462
> View attachment 5363463


These are TOO cute!


----------



## trunkdevil

FFamily group pic. Super thankful for this thread enabling me


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvisland said:


> FFamily group pic. Super thankful for this thread enabling me
> View attachment 5368951
> View attachment 5368952


Gorgeous!
What's your fave? Are you going to keep all of them?


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> FFamily group pic. Super thankful for this thread enabling me
> View attachment 5368951
> View attachment 5368952


Wow, these are all amazing. You got a little fendi boutique going on here!! I can tell once you love a style or design you start collecting and buying them which is awesome! Like the keepall xs!! The FFamily is stunning! Congrats! Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## trunkdevil

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!
> What's your fave? Are you going to keep all of them?


The fabric mono. I’m keeping all but may give my sister the yellow one


----------



## trunkdevil

Bumbles said:


> Wow, these are all amazing. You got a little fendi boutique going on here!! I can tell once you love a style or design you start collecting and buying them which is awesome! Like the keepall xs!! The FFamily is stunning! Congrats! Thanks for sharing these with us.


Thank you sweet. I definitely suffer from multiple mania when I like a bag style I did sell some XS I wasn’t using so I don’t feel guilty about this little Fendi splurge


----------



## averagejoe

lvisland said:


> FFamily group pic. Super thankful for this thread enabling me
> View attachment 5368951
> View attachment 5368952


WOW!!!  You know you really like a bag when you end up buying 4 of them! I saw your LV Keepall XS collection, too, which is super impressive.


----------



## fabdiva

Feeling blue….


----------



## stylistamie

Got the Nano Fendigraphy! Its really cute it fits the samsung zflip! There's no strap included I just used my Chloe strap and it suits well!


----------



## fabdiva

My first peekaboo. My mouth literally dropped when another client walked into the store with it. The details are everything!


----------



## lemondln

lvisland said:


> FFamily group pic. Super thankful for this thread enabling me
> View attachment 5368951
> View attachment 5368952




OMG, you got all!  Love


----------



## Debbie65

stylistamie said:


> Got the Nano Fendigraphy! Its really cute it fits the samsung zflip! There's no strap included I just used my Chloe strap and it suits well!


Wow thanks for mentioning that it fits the Samsung flip!  I have the Z3 Flip and so glad I bought it as it is a life saver size with my mini bags!  I'm thinking of buying the Fendigraphy nano in white.  I haven't seen it in person.  What are your thoughts on the white?  Boring?  Lol. I love the silver but that's sold out.  With your Flip inserted in the nano, what else fits?  Are you able to take a pic of your items inside?  I may buy it in the next few mins online. Lol. Are you loving it?  I know it's small but I'm hoping all my necessities will fit.  They do in my Speedy HL but the nano Fendigraphy is not as deep.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Added this new-to-me SS19 Roma Amor collection's large baguette to my collection  It's the baguette that got away for me and ever since I first saw it on Wenwen Stokes' vids on youtube I was so sure it's the only color combo on a baguette I ever wanted. The strap somehow reminds me of running text billboards on a busy street in Tokyo, just a fun vibe overall! And I looove how it always add an extra 'punch' to my basic outfits. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## stylistamie

Debbie65 said:


> Wow thanks for mentioning that it fits the Samsung flip!  I have the Z3 Flip and so glad I bought it as it is a life saver size with my mini bags!  I'm thinking of buying the Fendigraphy nano in white.  I haven't seen it in person.  What are your thoughts on the white?  Boring?  Lol. I love the silver but that's sold out.  With your Flip inserted in the nano, what else fits?  Are you able to take a pic of your items inside?  I may buy it in the next few mins online. Lol. Are you loving it?  I know it's small but I'm hoping all my necessities will fit.  They do in my Speedy HL but the nano Fendigraphy is not as deep.



Hi! I saw the white one it looks really nice also, but I'm not really careful with my bags so I got the black one and it matches with my other black straps lol. attaching some photos on what fits
Zflip3, 2cards,cash and key. And also a photo on how it looks with all the items inside. So far I'm really loving it, it's so cute when I wore it people took notice and said it was super cute hihi excited for you to get yours too


----------



## Debbie65

stylistamie said:


> Hi! I saw the white one it looks really nice also, but I'm not really careful with my bags so I got the black one and it matches with my other black straps lol. attaching some photos on what fits
> Zflip3, 2cards,cash and key. And also a photo on how it looks with all the items inside. So far I'm really loving it, it's so cute when I wore it people took notice and said it was super cute hihi excited for you to get yours too


Oh thank you so much! I'm so glad you have the Zflip 3 as this helps me alot! Thank you!   Don't you just love that little phone?!  I do!  Lol. It looks like you still some room left over. I'll have my Z3 Flip, my house key and car key fob(inside my LV Key Clay if there is room) and a thin card holder if it will fit, if not I'll have cards loose.  I hope there is room for a lip gloss, eyeliner and eyelash glue. I have the LV Denim Loop and although the size of it is larger then the Fendigraphy nano, it doesn't hold much at all as it's thin!  It's so cute tho!  I may end up selling it, not sure.  Anyway thank you for your feedback!  I just called Fendi to ask for their return policy and thank God I asked!  For anyone wanting to know, if you buy anything INSIDE the Fendi store and you decide to return your item within the 14 day window...you will ONLY get store credit!  You will not get your form of payment refunded back to you!  Yikes!  However, if you purchase online, you CAN return it to get a FULL REFUND, not store credit.  I was told if you order online you can still return it thru the store vs shipping it back yourself. The store can ship on your behalf if you want.  Just letting people know as I was not aware and would be PISSED if I bought it inside the store and wanted to return for a refund!


----------



## Nikki528

Anyone know if you can order a bag online from another boutique if your info is not in the US system? (Last Fendi purchase was in Paris). OR…will Your local boutique send for an out of stock item that’s available at another store in another state? TYIA


----------



## tamqnn

Nikki528 said:


> Anyone know if you can order a bag online from another boutique if your info is not in the US system? (Last Fendi purchase was in Paris). OR…will Your local boutique send for an out of stock item that’s available at another store in another state? TYIA



I believe if the item you are looking for is available on the US website, you can create an online account & have it shipped to a US address. 

If you’re trying to purchase from a particular boutique, you can call them and they’ll take down your info and ship the item to you. I suggest asking the SA for their phone number and text your info to them to ensure spellings are correct

For out-of-stock items, my go-to boutique in California (I live in Delaware) didn’t have a pair of shoes in a size I wanted so they placed an order for me and a boutique in New York shipped it to me.

If you need an SA, please send me a PM and I can share my SA’s information.


----------



## Nikki528

tamqnn said:


> I believe if the item you are looking for is available on the US website, you can create an online account & have it shipped to a US address.
> 
> If you’re trying to purchase from a particular boutique, you can call them and they’ll take down your info and ship the item to you. I suggest asking the SA for their phone number and text your info to them to ensure spellings are correct
> 
> For out-of-stock items, my go-to boutique in California (I live in Delaware) didn’t have a pair of shoes in a size I wanted so they placed an order for me and a boutique in New York shipped it to me.
> 
> If you need an SA, please send me a PM and I can share my SA’s information.



oh thanks for this detailed info! The bag is out of stock online and seemingly only available in California (though available elsewhere in other non US countries).

will PM


----------



## stylistamie

Debbie65 said:


> Oh thank you so much! I'm so glad you have the Zflip 3 as this helps me alot! Thank you!   Don't you just love that little phone?!  I do!  Lol. It looks like you still some room left over. I'll have my Z3 Flip, my house key and car key fob(inside my LV Key Clay if there is room) and a thin card holder if it will fit, if not I'll have cards loose.  I hope there is room for a lip gloss, eyeliner and eyelash glue. I have the LV Denim Loop and although the size of it is larger then the Fendigraphy nano, it doesn't hold much at all as it's thin!  It's so cute tho!  I may end up selling it, not sure.  Anyway thank you for your feedback!  I just called Fendi to ask for their return policy and thank God I asked!  For anyone wanting to know, if you buy anything INSIDE the Fendi store and you decide to return your item within the 14 day window...you will ONLY get store credit!  You will not get your form of payment refunded back to you!  Yikes!  However, if you purchase online, you CAN return it to get a FULL REFUND, not store credit.  I was told if you order online you can still return it thru the store vs shipping it back yourself. The store can ship on your behalf if you want.  Just letting people know as I was not aware and would be PISSED if I bought it inside the store and wanted to return for a refund!



Oh yes I love it! It fits in all the mini micro bags! Haha we have an excuse to buy micro bags because our phone fits lol Hows the Lv demin loop are you happy with it?


----------



## snibor

Y’all know my saga with the travel mini bag…for some reason I decided to try to reorder and it arrived!  I love it!  Fits my small wallet, reading glasses with case, phone, keys, with room to spare. Beautifully packaged with box and dustbag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you @despair for letting us know about this great deal.  Much appreciated.


----------



## babybluegirl

I couldn't resist. I went to the store to look at the mini baguette.  It was too mini so here we are. I got the bag and left. Then 20 minutes later came back for the strap. 

The flesh is weak.


----------



## missie1

babybluegirl said:


> I couldn't resist. I went to the store to look at the mini baguette.  It was too mini so here we are. I got the bag and left. Then 20 minutes later came back for the strap.
> 
> The flesh is weak.
> 
> View attachment 5385216


But when it’s good it’s good.  Beautiful


----------



## Debbie65

stylistamie said:


> Oh yes I love it! It fits in all the mini micro bags! Haha we have an excuse to buy micro bags because our phone fits lol Hows the Lv demin loop are you happy with it?


Funny that you ask about my LV Denim Loop.  Well, it's a beautiful bag and paired with the right outfit (well really any outfit) it looks phenomenal as there is nothing like it (meaning a loop bag that is denim with the cool chain) that I've seen.  Unfortunately I am selling it.  I need a bag of its size to hold more.  It holds my essentials yes but I was looking for a bag that would fit my essentials and a bit more.  I ordered it so I didn't see it in person.  It was so hard to get it (and it still is) so I I decided to keep it and make it work. Well, now I'm selling it.  It's immaculate!

My Fendigraphy nano in white I love.  It holds my bare essentials which includes my Samsung Z3 Flip.  I added a round coin pouch flower as a charm to increase what I can bring with me.  Ill post pics when I get a chance as I always want opinions.  I tend to over accessorize at times!  Hahaha!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Mmmmm… had a bit of a crazy few days at Fendi…. These are just a few of the gems I got 

Fendi trainers, bag and a strap to match!


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> Mmmmm… had a bit of a crazy few days at Fendi…. These are just a few of the gems I got
> 
> Fendi trainers, bag and a strap to match!
> View attachment 5390921


Love the whole look.  That blue is everything!!!  You are making me want that color.


----------



## so_sofya1985

fabdiva said:


> Love the whole look.  That blue is everything!!!  You are making me want that color.


Thank you!!!Yes it seems perfect for spring doesn’t it  
I really am glad I managed to get it from Europe as the stores in the UK do not have it


----------



## Debbie65

so_sofya1985 said:


> Mmmmm… had a bit of a crazy few days at Fendi…. These are just a few of the gems I got
> 
> Fendi trainers, bag and a strap to match!
> View attachment 5390921


Yes beautiful bag!  I purchased the nano version in white.  It's such a unique bag!  If they come out with a Zucca print version either canvas or leather embossed (or debossed) I will be ALL OVER IT!  LOL


----------



## so_sofya1985

Debbie65 said:


> Yes beautiful bag!  I purchased the nano version in white.  It's such a unique bag!  If they come out with a Zucca print version either canvas or leather embossed (or debossed) I will be ALL OVER IT!  LOL


Oh gosh yes! I love this bag and am seriously thinking of getting it in black too!

please tell me the purpose of the nano! You wear it on the wrist every day or you keep it for the evenings ?


----------



## Debbie65

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh gosh yes! I love this bag and am seriously thinking of getting it in black too!
> 
> please tell me the purpose of the nano! You wear it on the wrist every day or you keep it for the evenings ?


Ive been using my nano on a regular basis.  No I will not be wearing the bag on my wrist or as a top handle unless I am going to dress up for a semi formal event and want to use the bag.  It looks like it is somewhat dressy when held by hand in the closed cookie look, however it will barely hold anything in that shape.  I will be using it unclipped so it has more capacity.  I have a long gold chain to use as a  crossbody and also I double that chain to make it shorter so I can wear it as a short under the arm look which I prefer.  I also have the Fendi Zucca leather mini strap (top handle) that I use as a shoulder strap.  It sits nicely under my arm which shows off the metal letters. When the bag is held lower the letters are facing the floor pretty much which defeats the reason I bought the bag.  I love those letters!  Lol. My phone (Samsung Z3 Flip) and my BARE essentials fit when I strategically place items in and out and when i leave the bag unclipped. The size small is nice too but it is more bag then I need now as I have plenty of larger bags.  I must say I'm really surprised this white color (more like an off white/bone color) stays pretty clean all on its own!  Lol. I'm careful but still I didn't expect it to stay clean!   I may get a few specs of "dirt" but it lifts off with ease! I'll post some pics later tonight with the straps and with what fits inside.  Im so glad I bought this little nano. I may get it in another color later on as long as I can get it at the original price.  I may get it if it goes up slightly, but if it's a huge price increase then imo its not worth it.  At $1290 or even at the current metallic prices I feel its a good buy as it is unique but i wont pay much more then what it is now as it is a BARE essentials bag.  Im fortunate I own a phone that fits inside! If my phone didn't fit I would most likely have gotten the small like yours in white or silver if available.  I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Debbie65 said:


> Ive been using my nano on a regular basis.  No I will not be wearing the bag on my wrist or as a top handle unless I am going to dress up for a semi formal event and want to use the bag.  It looks like it is somewhat dressy when held by hand in the closed cookie look, however it will barely hold anything in that shape.  I will be using it unclipped so it has more capacity.  I have a long gold chain to use as a  crossbody and also I double that chain to make it shorter so I can wear it as a short under the arm look which I prefer.  I also have the Fendi Zucca leather mini strap (top handle) that I use as a shoulder strap.  It sits nicely under my arm which shows off the metal letters. When the bag is held lower the letters are facing the floor pretty much which defeats the reason I bought the bag.  I love those letters!  Lol. My phone (Samsung Z3 Flip) and my BARE essentials fit when I strategically place items in and out and when i leave the bag unclipped. The size small is nice too but it is more bag then I need now as I have plenty of larger bags.  I must say I'm really surprised this white color (more like an off white/bone color) stays pretty clean all on its own!  Lol. I'm careful but still I didn't expect it to stay clean!   I may get a few specs of "dirt" but it lifts off with ease! I'll post some pics later tonight with the straps and with what fits inside.  Im so glad I bought this little nano. I may get it in another color later on as long as I can get it at the original price.  I may get it if it goes up slightly, but if it's a huge price increase then imo its not worth it.  At $1290 or even at the current metallic prices I feel its a good buy as it is unique but i wont pay much more then what it is now as it is a BARE essentials bag.  Im fortunate I own a phone that fits inside! If my phone didn't fit I would most likely have gotten the small like yours in white or silver if available.  I'll post pics tonight!


Love this review! So thorough!
Please post photos I really wanna see how you wear it! I might steal your idea after… just saying!
I love the cream colour and was wondering the same thing even about my sky blue bag. And it is true, the leather is quite durable and dusts off dirt in no time! (I like you take care of my bags too so haven’t had anything major yet in terms of staining)


----------



## Debbie65

so_sofya1985 said:


> Love this review! So thorough!
> Please post photos I really wanna see how you wear it! I might steal your idea after… just saying!
> I love the cream colour and was wondering the same thing even about my sky blue bag. And it is true, the leather is quite durable and dusts off dirt in no time! (I like you take care of my bags too so haven’t had anything major yet in terms of staining)


Sorry I didn't post pics of my nano Fendigraphy when I said I would, but here I am now! .  These aren't great pics.  I wanted to do nice stage shots, but I knew if I waited til I had the time, I wouldn't get any pics up!  Lol. There's a lot of pics as I like to change my bags up and I like options!  Lol. Hope this helps!  I like having the nano baguette as an accessory as it frees up space in my Fendigraphy.  My house key and car key fob and 4 cards fit in the nano baguette nicely.  Just being able to fit my key fob in the nano baguette saves a good amount of space in the Fendigraphy for something else!  My little flower pouch holds even more items!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Debbie65 said:


> Sorry I didn't post pics of my nano Fendigraphy when I said I would, but here I am now! .  These aren't great pics.  I wanted to do nice stage shots, but I knew if I waited til I had the time, I wouldn't get any pics up!  Lol. There's a lot of pics as I like to change my bags up and I like options!  Lol. Hope this helps!  I like having the nano baguette as an accessory as it frees up space in my Fendigraphy.  My house key and car key fob and 4 cards fit in the nano baguette nicely.  Just being able to fit my key fob in the nano baguette saves a good amount of space in the Fendigraphy for something else!  My little flower pouch holds even more items!
> 
> View attachment 5395690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395701


Oh my god how creative!!!! I love every combination! And of course, I now want it


----------



## Debbie65

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh my god how creative!!!! I love every combination! And of course, I now want it


Yes I can be over the top at times!  I can never just leave the bag the way it was created. I'm always adding something to it!  Lol.  Let me know what you go with!  I'm totally interested!     And take pics!


----------



## Debbie65

Debbie65 said:


> Sorry I didn't post pics of my nano Fendigraphy when I said I would, but here I am now! .  These aren't great pics.  I wanted to do nice stage shots, but I knew if I waited til I had the time, I wouldn't get any pics up!  Lol. There's a lot of pics as I like to change my bags up and I like options!  Lol. Hope this helps!  I like having the nano baguette as an accessory as it frees up space in my Fendigraphy.  My house key and car key fob and 4 cards fit in the nano baguette nicely.  Just being able to fit my key fob in the nano baguette saves a good amount of space in the Fendigraphy for something else!  My little flower pouch holds even more items!
> 
> View attachment 5395690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395701


Which one looks the best?  The white leather zuuca embossed nano baguette or the brown zucca glazed fabric nano baguette?   The brown zucca pictured is the unglazed fabric. They didn't have the glazed in the store, only the unglazed.  I prefer to get the glazed as I think it will be more durable.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Debbie65 said:


> Which one looks the best?  The white leather zuuca embossed nano baguette or the brown zucca glazed fabric nano baguette?   The brown zucca pictured is the unglazed fabric. They didn't have the glazed in the store, only the unglazed.  I prefer to get the glazed as I think it will be more durable.


to be honest I love them all! I love the short FF strap but equally chains look super cool and the nano baguette is simply adorable! Honestly love your style


----------



## so_sofya1985

I don’t know what happened to Fendi, maybe Kim Jones happened but this season I wanted it all… and I think I got it all


----------



## so_sofya1985

I realise all clothes look creased and they are! We are moving so kinda leaving out of luggages! Sorry for iffy pics


----------



## averagejoe

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what happened to Fendi, maybe Kim Jones happened but this season I wanted it all… and I think I got it all
> View attachment 5397191
> View attachment 5397196
> View attachment 5397197
> View attachment 5397199
> View attachment 5397201
> View attachment 5397202
> View attachment 5397203
> View attachment 5397204


WHOA! I love your new Fendi pieces!


----------



## pocketpikachu

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what happened to Fendi, maybe Kim Jones happened but this season I wanted it all… and I think I got it all
> View attachment 5397191
> View attachment 5397196
> View attachment 5397197
> View attachment 5397199
> View attachment 5397201
> View attachment 5397202
> View attachment 5397203
> View attachment 5397204


A glorious collection!


----------



## Debbie65

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what happened to Fendi, maybe Kim Jones happened but this season I wanted it all… and I think I got it all
> View attachment 5397191
> View attachment 5397196
> View attachment 5397197
> View attachment 5397199
> View attachment 5397201
> View attachment 5397202
> View attachment 5397203
> View attachment 5397204


Wow!  Look at YOU!     I love ALL of it! Did you have help carrying all the beautiful packages to your car? Hahaha! I love everything! I wouldn't know how to act if I bought all of that at!. Lol. Congratulations as you got some hard to get items. I'm sure you will enjoy them no doubt!


----------



## Debbie65

so_sofya1985 said:


> to be honest I love them all! I love the short FF strap but equally chains look super cool and the nano baguette is simply adorable! Honestly love your style


Thank you! I love your style too!  The goodies you just purchased!  Nice!  I happened to check Fendi's website and the nano baguette in the glazed zucca canvas came in stock. They only had one left!  I hope it's not a return as they have been out of stock for days. We'll I ordered it immediately.   I think the canvas looks the best with the short zucca strap and the white leather zucca looks best with the gold chain.  So I may have to get the white leather zucca too!  Lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

Debbie65 said:


> Wow!  Look at YOU!     I love ALL of it! Did you have help carrying all the beautiful packages to your car? Hahaha! I love everything! I wouldn't know how to act if I bought all of that at!. Lol. Congratulations as you got some hard to get items. I'm sure you will enjoy them no doubt!


Girl I didn’t carry anything, they delivered free of charge with courier (obviously) hahaha and which items are hard to get? I am not sure we my SAs are quite great at sourcing things for me. I do love your mini fendigraphy


----------



## Debbie65

Yes I know the boutique stock may have some items left spread out at different boutiques.   The blue Fendigraphy nano has been out of stock for a while online and at the Fendi boutique I go to in Costa Mesa.  I didn't see the Zucca Cookie there either and that too is not even online to buy.   So girl you are hitting it out of the park imo!  Lol. One time I made 4 purchases at that Fendi boutique and since I came alone my SA walked with me to my car. Just too much bulkness to be walking all thru the mall and to my car. Lol. Yes I guess I could have condensed down and not take the boxes, but I like my boxes! Lol. I paid for them when I bought my items!  I prefer to buy at the boutique as well so I can INSPECT lol. I had no choice but to order my nano baguette as it's been out of stock at the boutique and online. When that one popped up online finally, I ordered IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Debbie65 said:


> Yes I know the boutique stock may have some items left spread out at different boutiques.   The blue Fendigraphy nano has been out of stock for a while online and at the Fendi boutique I go to in Costa Mesa.  I didn't see the Zucca Cookie there either and that too is not even online to buy.   So girl you are hitting it out of the park imo!  Lol. One time I made 4 purchases at that Fendi boutique and since I came alone my SA walked with me to my car. Just too much bulkness to be walking all thru the mall and to my car. Lol. Yes I guess I could have condensed down and not take the boxes, but I like my boxes! Lol. I paid for them when I bought my items!  I prefer to buy at the boutique as well so I can INSPECT lol. I had no choice but to order my nano baguette as it's been out of stock at the boutique and online. When that one popped up online finally, I ordered IMMEDIATELY!


Ah yes the zucca cookie was only 1 for the london store on sloane street, yes I got lucky with that one hehe 
And the blue one too was long sold out but the rest is standard me thinks


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what happened to Fendi, maybe Kim Jones happened but this season I wanted it all… and I think I got it all
> View attachment 5397191
> View attachment 5397196
> View attachment 5397197
> View attachment 5397199
> View attachment 5397201
> View attachment 5397202
> View attachment 5397203
> View attachment 5397204


I know the feeling.  Fendi is killing it!  Such a great haul!!!


----------



## leatherbabe

My SA told me the Zucca cookie will be available as part of the Fendace collection! 





so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah yes the zucca cookie was only 1 for the london store on sloane street, yes I got lucky with that one hehe
> And the blue one too was long sold out but the rest is standard me thinks





so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what happened to Fendi, maybe Kim Jones happened but this season I wanted it all… and I think I got it all
> View attachment 5397191
> View attachment 5397196
> View attachment 5397197
> View attachment 5397199
> View attachment 5397201
> View attachment 5397202
> View attachment 5397203
> View attachment 5397204


That cropped denim jacket is such a great piece, congrats! And the zucca print cookie


----------



## leatherbabe

Debbie65 said:


> Sorry I didn't post pics of my nano Fendigraphy when I said I would, but here I am now! .  These aren't great pics.  I wanted to do nice stage shots, but I knew if I waited til I had the time, I wouldn't get any pics up!  Lol. There's a lot of pics as I like to change my bags up and I like options!  Lol. Hope this helps!  I like having the nano baguette as an accessory as it frees up space in my Fendigraphy.  My house key and car key fob and 4 cards fit in the nano baguette nicely.  Just being able to fit my key fob in the nano baguette saves a good amount of space in the Fendigraphy for something else!  My little flower pouch holds even more items!
> 
> View attachment 5395690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395701


Wow I never realized how versatile the nano fendigraphy can be! It's like a Fendi version of the VL multipochette accessoires. I love it with the shoulder strap wrapped in silk.


----------



## Debbie65

leatherbabe said:


> Wow I never realized how versatile the nano fendigraphy can be! It's like a Fendi version of the VL multipochette accessoires. I love it with the shoulder strap wrapped in silk.


Yes thanks to the ability to add your own strap you can create your own bag pretty much!  Lol. The one strap you mentioned is a Fendi top handle strap that is braided leather with a bow.  It is from a Fendi Peekaboo.  If you are interested there is one on sale on Fashionphile, maybe 2 on sale.  Just do a search for Fendi strap on fashionphile website and you'll see all the Fendi straps for sale.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Honestly love this collection! The baggy pants are super light and comfy! And the bag… I just adore


----------



## so_sofya1985

leatherbabe said:


> My SA told me the Zucca cookie will be available as part of the Fendace collection!
> That cropped denim jacket is such a great piece, congrats! And the zucca print cookie


I just saw the first part of your message saying zucca cookie is a part of fendace collection and I’m not sure your SA is right. Here fendace comes out after the 12th of May (11th for the vip) and I got it a week ago….also I have seen the bags from fendace collection and did not spot this one…


----------



## leatherbabe

so_sofya1985 said:


> I just saw the first part of your message saying zucca cookie is a part of fendace collection and I’m not sure your SA is right. Here fendace comes out after the 12th of May (11th for the vip) and I got it a week ago….also I have seen the bags from fendace collection and did not spot this one…


It was on the item matrix for the pop up in NYC so while it may not technically be part of Fendace it will be available along with the collection!


----------



## Pursepigg

Zuca Mia shoulder flap from FP


----------



## Pursepigg

The Tiny fendi sunshine from FP


----------



## Debbie65

Zuca Mia shoulder flap from FP
[/QUOTE]
Nice!  I likey likey!    The strap is very nice. I haven't seen this one. Hummmm....I want one too!  is this bag a small or medium bag?  Did FP have it at a great price?  I'm going to Google it! Lol


----------



## Debbie65

Pursepigg said:


> Zuca Mia shoulder flap from FP


Nice! I likey likey!  The strap is very nice. I haven't seen this one. Hummmm....I want one too! is this bag a small or medium bag? Did FP have it at a great price? I'm going to Google it! Lol


----------



## ajde.adam

I’m a little late to the game, but I finally added the first Fendi to my collection. I’ve been eyeing the travel mini for quite some time but I was moreso set on the Loewe mini puzzle edge in yellow. When I saw that 24S had the Fendi for 810 instead of the 1350 from Fendi, I had to order it right away and forego the Loewe piece. I ordered two originally so I could decide between the colors and ended up keeping the yellow. As much as I like designer items, I don’t think I’m a fan of big/many logos on a bag.
.


----------



## Debbie65

ajde.adam said:


> I’m a little late to the game, but I finally added the first Fendi to my collection. I’ve been eyeing the travel mini for quite some time but I was moreso set on the Loewe mini puzzle edge in yellow. When I saw that 24S had the Fendi for 810 instead of the 1350 from Fendi, I had to order it right away and forego the Loewe piece. I ordered two originally so I could decide between the colors and ended up keeping the yellow. As much as I like designer items, I don’t think I’m a fan of big/many logos on a bag.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401095
> View attachment 5401096


Wow that's a great savings.  Do you have to pay for duties or shipping?  Are you in the US?  I never ordered from 24S but I have browsed on their site.  I always assumed their prices were the same as what is on the designers website unless they were having their own sale.  I like the yellow! Congrats!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Couldn’t resist me some Fendace


----------



## snibor

Debbie65 said:


> Wow that's a great savings.  Do you have to pay for duties or shipping?  Are you in the US?  I never ordered from 24S but I have browsed on their site.  I always assumed their prices were the same as what is on the designers website unless they were having their own sale.  I like the yellow! Congrats!


No duties or shipping just tax. If you look ba k in this thread, many of us ordered the mini travel because of the great price.  I did have an issue first time I ordered they never sent it but I reordered the all black and it was packaged beautifully.


----------



## leatherbabe

leatherbabe said:


> It was on the item matrix for the pop up in NYC so while it may not technically be part of Fendace it will be available along with the collection!


And it's on the Fendi site now with the full launch! Do you happen to have a review or pics of what fits inside yours? I need to be able to carry my phone and I've heard different things ...
@so_sofya1985


----------



## Cool Breeze

so_sofya1985 said:


> Couldn’t resist me some Fendace
> 
> View attachment 5401270
> 
> View attachment 5401269


You look amazing!  Congratulations!


----------



## so_sofya1985

leatherbabe said:


> And it's on the Fendi site now with the full launch! Do you happen to have a review or pics of what fits inside yours? I need to be able to carry my phone and I've heard different things ...
> @so_sofya1985


Hey girl; so I can put my iPhone max inside, a nappy and a lippie! And that’s it


----------



## so_sofya1985




----------



## so_sofya1985

Cool Breeze said:


> You look amazing!  Congratulations!


Thank you lady


----------



## so_sofya1985

Darn I couldn’t resist and just ordered these too…


----------



## am2022

ordered this pair too !
Can’t decide though w/c fendace purse 


so_sofya1985 said:


> Darn I couldn’t resist and just ordered these too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401515


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Darn I couldn’t resist and just ordered these too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401515



Me too!! They’re so pretty


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> ordered this pair too !
> Can’t decide though w/c fendace purse


Out of all prints they are the prettiest aren’t they! If you can’t decide which bag maybe you are not too Keen on them?


----------



## so_sofya1985

> LVLVLVOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!! They’re so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha yay! Shoe sisters here we come
Click to expand...


----------



## leatherbabe

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 5401446


Thank you so much for the pictures. My SA didn't think a phone would fit but looks like you've got all the essentials in there! Xo


----------



## leatherbabe

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hey girl; so I can put my iPhone max inside, a nappy and a lippie! And that’s it


Do you wear it on the shoulder or as a top handle? (In the few days since you've had it haha)


----------



## so_sofya1985

leatherbabe said:


> Do you wear it on the shoulder or as a top handle? (In the few days since you've had it haha)


I have actually reached out for it three times already! It is superb both ways, comfortable too! I haven’t worn the black one yet but the zucca one suits almost everything


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> ordered this pair too !
> Can’t decide though w/c fendace purse


Did you order it off Versace website? I ordered it yesterday and still do not have any confirmation of shipping. I hear people’s order getting cancelled gosh I hope I’m not one of them…


----------



## nashpoo

My “first” fendi


----------



## so_sofya1985

nashpoo said:


> My “first” fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402646


Can I ask where your blouse is from  it’s beautiful

and the bag is lovely! Is that lilac colour? Such a soft hue


----------



## nashpoo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I ask where your blouse is from  it’s beautiful
> 
> and the bag is lovely! Is that lilac colour? Such a soft hue


It’s a bodysuit from revolve!
And thank you! Yes it’s lilac


----------



## so_sofya1985

Fendace is out already


----------



## Cool Breeze

Pleased to add my new acquisition from the Fendi flagship store in Rome.  I wore it out upon our return to the States.  Love her!


----------



## Raaz

Debbie65 said:


> Sorry I didn't post pics of my nano Fendigraphy when I said I would, but here I am now! .  These aren't great pics.  I wanted to do nice stage shots, but I knew if I waited til I had the time, I wouldn't get any pics up!  Lol. There's a lot of pics as I like to change my bags up and I like options!  Lol. Hope this helps!  I like having the nano baguette as an accessory as it frees up space in my Fendigraphy.  My house key and car key fob and 4 cards fit in the nano baguette nicely.  Just being able to fit my key fob in the nano baguette saves a good amount of space in the Fendigraphy for something else!  My little flower pouch holds even more items!
> 
> View attachment 5395690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395701


Some great ideas.


----------



## missie1

Cool Breeze said:


> Pleased to add my new acquisition from the Fendi flagship store in Rome.  I wore it out upon our return to the States.  Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403444
> View attachment 5403445


OmG I love this


----------



## Cool Breeze

missie1 said:


> OmG I love this


Thank you so much!  I have to say, I so admire your jewelry and handbag collections.  Warmest regards


----------



## _Moravia_

Cool Breeze said:


> Pleased to add my new acquisition from the Fendi flagship store in Rome.  I wore it out upon our return to the States.  Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403444
> View attachment 5403445



Fabulous - bag and ensemble!


----------



## Cool Breeze

_Moravia_ said:


> Fabulous - bag and ensemble!


Thank you very much for your kind words!


----------



## Raaz

Cool Breeze said:


> Pleased to add my new acquisition from the Fendi flagship store in Rome.  I wore it out upon our return to the States.  Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403444
> View attachment 5403445


Wow…beautiful! Enjoy.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Raaz said:


> Wow…beautiful! Enjoy.


Thank you so much!


----------



## missie1

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you so much!  I have to say, I so admire your jewelry and handbag collections.  Warmest regards


Aww how sweet.  Thank you so much.


----------



## so_sofya1985

nashpoo said:


> My “first” fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402646


Sorry I’m stalking you but I haven’t seen this bag in lilac Anywhere!!!!! Where did you get it please?


----------



## TheGoofyCat

My first baguette and a pair of earrings. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
The baguette makes me smile every time I look at it and I can see why many have more than one… I think I might add a small in leather to my wishlist.


----------



## nashpoo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Sorry I’m stalking you but I haven’t seen this bag in lilac Anywhere!!!!! Where did you get it please?


LOL no worries! I bought mine at NM. I’m surprised they have it already since most places aren’t getting it until June.


----------



## fabdiva

TheGoofyCat said:


> My first baguette and a pair of earrings.
> View attachment 5407784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The baguette makes me smile every time I look at it and I can see why many have more than one… I think I might add a small in leather to my wishlist.


Hands down the easiest to use in my collection and my most used bag.  Worth every penny!!  Congrats!


----------



## so_sofya1985

My first cancellation


----------



## fadeout

Just received this stunner.
A few initial thoughts:

Pros:
- Obsessed with the colour. The almost pearlescent lilac colour with the gold hardware is magic.
- Love the original baguette shape. This comes with a single adjustable shoulder strap which is my preference because I don’t love the baguette cross body.

Cons:
- The bloody finish!! The same story as the last release of sequin baguettes. The round sequins do nothing for the baguette, since it’s hard to finish the edges without the satin underneath showing. It really bothers me for some reason.

Overall it’s really stunning though but since I have a whole collections of stunning sequin vintage baguettes that were a fraction of the price (without the finish issue), I’ll have to think carefully about keeping this one


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> Pleased to add my new acquisition from the Fendi flagship store in Rome.  I wore it out upon our return to the States.  Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403444
> View attachment 5403445


I love the look!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Im having a bit of a crappy luck here! UPS lost my Fendace shoes…


----------



## emmui

ajde.adam said:


> I’m a little late to the game, but I finally added the first Fendi to my collection. I’ve been eyeing the travel mini for quite some time but I was moreso set on the Loewe mini puzzle edge in yellow. When I saw that 24S had the Fendi for 810 instead of the 1350 from Fendi, I had to order it right away and forego the Loewe piece. I ordered two originally so I could decide between the colors and ended up keeping the yellow. As much as I like designer items, I don’t think I’m a fan of big/many logos on a bag.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401095
> View attachment 5401096


These are adorable! Is the yellow material rubberized leather or rubber made to look like leather?


----------



## averagejoe

so_sofya1985 said:


> Im having a bit of a crappy luck here! UPS lost my Fendace shoes…


Sorry to hear! Did the item say delivered, or has had no update for a while? Was this from the Versace website?


----------



## Christofle

d


so_sofya1985 said:


> Im having a bit of a crappy luck here! UPS lost my Fendace shoes…


Hopefully they can track them down


----------



## so_sofya1985

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear! Did the item say delivered, or has had no update for a while? Was this from the Versace website?


It was indeed from Versace and the whole experience has left a bit of a crappy feeling tbh. First of all, it took ages for them to ship (and it was from the UK to the UK). Then two items were cancelled and now this pair is lost. I located a pair of the same shoe in Zurich but they would only ship it to London store and not a private address. I paid for them again and now waiting to see what happens next if I actually get it!
On the other hand. All the stuff from Fendi store have been delivered promptly and with no issues….

I did receive my cap and a swimsuit today…so at least that I guess! I’m disappointed I won’t lie


----------



## so_sofya1985

Christofle said:


> d
> 
> Hopefully they can track them down


They started a lost claim for me already so I am not being too hopeful…


----------



## averagejoe

so_sofya1985 said:


> It was indeed from Versace and the whole experience has left a bit of a crappy feeling tbh. First of all, it took ages for them to ship (and it was from the UK to the UK). Then two items were cancelled and now this pair is lost. I located a pair of the same shoe in Zurich but they would only ship it to London store and not a private address. I paid for them again and now waiting to see what happens next if I actually get it!
> On the other hand. All the stuff from Fendi store have been delivered promptly and with no issues….
> 
> I did receive my cap and a swimsuit today…so at least that I guess! I’m disappointed I won’t lie


It seems that Fendi invested in a better web experience than Versace. A collection with this hype is a perfect opportunity for a brand to create a good e-commerce experience to encourage customers to return. Looks like Versace may not have taken this opportunity. The problem is that the delays in shipping, and the cancellations, means that some clients who thought they were getting items would have missed out on other opportunities to get the items elsewhere. For instance, if I got my Versace shoes from the website, then I would not have bought them again from the store when they were available under the impression that I would receive my shoes. If the website cancels them, then I would have missed getting the items from the boutique when they were available.


----------



## so_sofya1985

averagejoe said:


> It seems that Fendi invested in a better web experience than Versace. A collection with this hype is a perfect opportunity for a brand to create a good e-commerce experience to encourage customers to return. Looks like Versace may not have taken this opportunity. The problem is that the delays in shipping, and the cancellations, means that some clients who thought they were getting items would have missed out on other opportunities to get the items elsewhere. For instance, if I got my Versace shoes from the website, then I would not have bought them again from the store when they were available under the impression that I would receive my shoes. If the website cancels them, then I would have missed getting the items from the boutique when they were available.


Precisely!!!! Precisely what happened to me.. it happened to me with the shoes and with the cap with barocco scarf attached to it. They cancelled mine on the day the website got replenished and sold out within a few hours! But I did see availability on my cap! Then it got sold out and my cap cancelled!
Also their website is extremely slow - I don’t know whether it’s the traffic but the hype should calm down by now… right?


----------



## averagejoe

so_sofya1985 said:


> Also their website is extremely slow - I don’t know whether it’s the traffic but the hype should calm down by now… right?


I'm sure the hype has calmed down. I still see some sizes selling out on the Fendi website, but slowly.

Now I know what the Versace online experience is like. So glad I got the shoes from the Versace boutique even though their website showed the shoes in a half size up (which would fit slightly better) being available initially. I didn't want to wait for the item out of impatience, but my impatience paid off!


----------



## so_sofya1985

averagejoe said:


> I'm sure the hype has calmed down. I still see some sizes selling out on the Fendi website, but slowly.
> 
> Now I know what the Versace online experience is like. So glad I got the shoes from the Versace boutique even though their website showed the shoes in a half size up (which would fit slightly better) being available initially. I didn't want to wait for the item out of impatience, but my impatience paid off!


Oh yes, it is honestly a crime that their system allows double purchase of 1 item in stock! I agree buying in person is so much better but I have recently moved into the sticks so online or WhatsApp with SAs is the only way to go! Lesson learnt though…. Lesson learnt


----------



## imbaghappy

my new-to-me Fendi Mini Peekaboo… so in love with it


----------



## ajde.adam

emmui said:


> These are adorable! Is the yellow material rubberized leather or rubber made to look like leather?



The material is made of rubberized leather. After reading the item description, I thought it would be more rubbery-feeling but it’s actually not.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

so_sofya1985 said:


> Im having a bit of a crappy luck here! UPS lost my Fendace shoes…



Nooo!!! Which ones?! So sorry you’ve had such a rough experience.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

averagejoe said:


> It seems that Fendi invested in a better web experience than Versace. A collection with this hype is a perfect opportunity for a brand to create a good e-commerce experience to encourage customers to return. Looks like Versace may not have taken this opportunity. The problem is that the delays in shipping, and the cancellations, means that some clients who thought they were getting items would have missed out on other opportunities to get the items elsewhere. For instance, if I got my Versace shoes from the website, then I would not have bought them again from the store when they were available under the impression that I would receive my shoes. If the website cancels them, then I would have missed getting the items from the boutique when they were available.





so_sofya1985 said:


> Precisely!!!! Precisely what happened to me.. it happened to me with the shoes and with the cap with barocco scarf attached to it. They cancelled mine on the day the website got replenished and sold out within a few hours! But I did see availability on my cap! Then it got sold out and my cap cancelled!
> Also their website is extremely slow - I don’t know whether it’s the traffic but the hype should calm down by now… right?





so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh yes, it is honestly a crime that their system allows double purchase of 1 item in stock! I agree buying in person is so much better but I have recently moved into the sticks so online or WhatsApp with SAs is the only way to go! Lesson learnt though…. Lesson learnt



Agreed!! It’s prob creating a ton of returns too.


----------



## september1985

fadeout said:


> Just received this stunner.
> A few initial thoughts:
> 
> Pros:
> - Obsessed with the colour. The almost pearlescent lilac colour with the gold hardware is magic.
> - Love the original baguette shape. This comes with a single adjustable shoulder strap which is my preference because I don’t love the baguette cross body.
> 
> Cons:
> - The bloody finish!! The same story as the last release of sequin baguettes. The round sequins do nothing for the baguette, since it’s hard to finish the edges without the satin underneath showing. It really bothers me for some reason.
> 
> Overall it’s really stunning though but since I have a whole collections of stunning sequin vintage baguettes that were a fraction of the price (without the finish issue), I’ll have to think carefully about keeping this one


This is the most stunning baguette  I love that episode in SATC when Carrie corrects the robber lol. Right before these were released around 2018 I bought the whip-stitch baguette in purple rain, so I could not bring myself to get another purple baguette ☔️


----------



## missie1

So realized I don’t need another Fendi Wrapy but this season had three I couldn’t resist.


----------



## so_sofya1985

LVLVLVOE said:


> Nooo!!! Which ones?! So sorry you’ve had such a rough experience.


It’s the ff logo mules! I’m still waiting for an update on the second pair I ordered through Zurich!
Also, a pair of boots came in my size online but I didn’t bother placing another other. I don’t trust that website at all
Alol your goodies arrived safe and sound!!????
Second drop is comingggggggg soo exciting


----------



## Prada Prince

I got the Fendace Nano Fendigraphy bag in black and gold silk. Loving this collaboration!


----------



## september1985

Fendi Go-To jacket in brown canvas and small FF earrings!


----------



## vonchampz

So I acquired this wallet, I believe its genuine, but I'm not sure how old it is and if its worth anything. Has anyone seen anything
like this before? Any help would be appreciated... Thanks!


----------



## fabdiva

Just got this beauty in. I love it so much. Even more yummy in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

imbaghappy said:


> my new-to-me Fendi Mini Peekaboo… so in love with it


Love this!!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

fabdiva said:


> Just got this beauty in. I love it so much. Even more yummy in person.


This is awesome! Is this part of Fendace? Do you have the name and model number?


----------



## fabdiva

Penelopepursula said:


> This is awesome! Is this part of Fendace? Do you have the name and model number?


Yes. It's Fendace. It used to be on the Versace website. I don't think its available. My SA tracked it down at another Versace store.  I don't see a name or model number.  I would just reach out to a Versace SA and ask for the denim baguette.


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## fabdiva

Penelopepursula said:


> This is awesome! Is this part of Fendace? Do you have the name and model number?


----------



## christina86

Picked up these new slides and a mini white baguette for summer.


----------



## am2022

Bought this in 2020 and got
To use over the weekend - it’s fendi blush in snake elaphe skin !


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Purchased this baguette and wrappy!


----------



## LemonDrop

Two new items this month (2 that aren’t Fendace  )The raspberry baguette is this year. I believe the blue is 2021.


----------



## mariliz11

Hi all! Just popped into Harrods and got the midi chain baguette. Love the size


----------



## so_sofya1985

Posting it here as well as Fendace thread! Some more of my goodies finally are home with me


----------



## so_sofya1985

monet_notthepainter said:


> Purchased this baguette and wrappy!
> 
> View attachment 5421256
> 
> View attachment 5421258


The bag and the background are everything


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Bought this in 2020 and got
> To use over the weekend - it’s fendi blush in snake elaphe skin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420165
> View attachment 5420166


Girl I’m drooling over the VCA here


----------



## so_sofya1985

label.hoe said:


> Fendi Go-To jacket in brown canvas and small FF earrings!


I was offered this jacket over WhatsApp and didn’t look twice, had I had your picture modelling it id buy it immediately! I too love me some biker shorts. Totally reconsidering now you look too cool!


----------



## september1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> I was offered this jacket over WhatsApp and didn’t look twice, had I had your picture modelling it id buy it immediately! I too love me some biker shorts. Totally reconsidering now you look too cool!



it’s such a versatile piece! SA said that its a classic and will return every season just different colors and materials. the velvet blue is to-die-for  my only concern is that it doesn't have loops for the belt, so I hope that it stays in place


----------



## so_sofya1985

label.hoe said:


> it’s such a versatile piece! SA said that its a classic and will return every season just different colors and materials. the velvet blue is to-die-for  my only concern is that it doesn't have loops for the belt, so I hope that it stays in place


Can I ask what size you are? I am buying from a distance and slightly concerned if I should get 40 or 42. I think we are similar size hence asking


----------



## Sunshine mama

monet_notthepainter said:


> Purchased this baguette and wrappy!
> 
> View attachment 5421256
> 
> View attachment 5421258


Love it with this wrappy!!


----------



## september1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I ask what size you are? I am buying from a distance and slightly concerned if I should get 40 or 42. I think we are similar size hence asking



I got my usual blazer size 36. although I prefer a roomy fit/cut, this is very oversized and I could have gone down a size and it still be oversized. there is a youtuber that recently went shopping and tried it on, Cassie Thorpe, maybe her video might help as well!


----------



## allylindsey

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what happened to Fendi, maybe Kim Jones happened but this season I wanted it all… and I think I got it all
> View attachment 5397191
> View attachment 5397196
> View attachment 5397197
> View attachment 5397199
> View attachment 5397201
> View attachment 5397202
> View attachment 5397203
> View attachment 5397204


Beautiful collection!  Congrats! I have been eyeing the zucca cookie! I just don’t know if it’s be too small for me as I haven’t yet seen it in person


----------



## so_sofya1985

nashpoo said:


> My “first” fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402646


Hiya! Can I please ask how it’s holding up? I hear the leather is super delicate? Have you worn it much?


----------



## so_sofya1985

allylindsey said:


> Beautiful collection!  Congrats! I have been eyeing the zucca cookie! I just don’t know if it’s be too small for me as I haven’t yet seen it in person


Thank you very much!!!! I love the zucca cookie! Not too practical but 100 percent fun


----------



## nashpoo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hiya! Can I please ask how it’s holding up? I hear the leather is super delicate? Have you worn it much?


Hi! Yes it’s been holding up pretty well! So far no wear on the leather. I’ve probably used it five ish times?


----------



## so_sofya1985

nashpoo said:


> Hi! Yes it’s been holding up pretty well! So far no wear on the leather. I’ve probably used it five ish times?



are you a super careful person? And dofingers leave marks? Thank you for this! I’m asking all this because my SA is persuading me off that leather…. Like she says you have to baby it… is it true?


----------



## nashpoo

so_sofya1985 said:


> are you a super careful person? And dofingers leave marks? Thank you for this! I’m asking all this because my SA is persuading me off that leather…. Like she says you have to baby it… is it true?


It is def a smooth leather so i wouldn’t bang it against things haha. If it’s not going to be your daily bag i Think it’s okay


----------



## so_sofya1985

Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

nashpoo said:


> My “first” fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402646


This is such a pretty color!!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

My first Fendi! The petite is a great size, and the structure of the bag makes it such a sharp little pink nugget (with an H Twilly)


----------



## Lassutuz

christina86 said:


> Picked up these new slides and a mini white baguette for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419415


Great choices, love them both! How do the slides fit for you? I’m very much considering them.


----------



## christina86

Lassutuz said:


> Great choices, love them both! How do the slides fit for you? I’m very much considering them.



Thank you! I went up half a size from because I have a wider foot. I've already worn them out and they are comfortable. They look great with dresses, jeans, and shorts. I recommend them!


----------



## am2022

Is this new hot pink released in the US yet ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My first Fendi! The petite is a great size, and the structure of the bag makes it such a sharp little pink nugget (with an H Twilly)
> View attachment 5425262


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chanelboy22

I scored the last fendace denim baguette in the US while on vacation in Miami. Couldn’t believe my eyes how beautiful she was in person, so I had to snatch it up!


----------



## floridalv

Prada Prince said:


> I got the Fendace Nano Fendigraphy bag in black and gold silk. Loving this collaboration!
> 
> View attachment 5415707
> View attachment 5415708
> View attachment 5415709


How are you liking the Fendigraphy?  I was able to order the last one on the website.


----------



## Prada Prince

floridalv said:


> How are you liking the Fendigraphy?  I was able to order the last one on the website.


I returned mine… I felt I needed to be good after buying a Dior bag and I couldn’t justify holding on to it unfortunately. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## jaskg144

I wish I was bringing this home with me but I didn't!! I loved it with all my heart... but I don't think the price was worth it for a Fendi watch  (well over £4000) - so going to buy the white version with no sapphires/diamonds as a compromise! Thought I would share as some eye-candy though!


----------



## Bumbles

Prada Prince said:


> I got the Fendace Nano Fendigraphy bag in black and gold silk. Loving this collaboration!
> 
> View attachment 5415707
> View attachment 5415708
> View attachment 5415709


Looks amazing! Great add to your collection


----------



## Prada Prince

Bumbles said:


> Looks amazing! Great add to your collection


Thank you. I returned it unfortunately... I just couldn't justify keeping it after buying a Dior bag that I loved more...


----------



## so_sofya1985

My new leggings!


----------



## foxflair

I would love some feedback on whether this is authentic. From my research, I believe it is, but am still afraid to post on Poshmark!


----------



## so_sofya1985

First piece from the winter collection!!!! Waiting for the jacket to match, denim dress and 2 pairs of boots to arrive next…

super playful and the belt is totally up mystreet


----------



## Sunshine mama

O Lock bag! In LOVE!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Pre-loved Selleria mini tote…love the leather!!!!


----------



## JavaJo

Sunshine mama said:


> O Lock bag! In LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525526


Saw this (from a distance) last I was at the boutique.  Reminded me of H In-the-Loop Belt bag… Does ths Fendi one also double as a belt bag?  Is the interior made of fabric or leather?  Would love to hear your initial thoughts on this bag…. thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JavaJo said:


> Saw this (from a distance) last I was at the boutique.  Reminded me of H In-the-Loop Belt bag… Does ths Fendi one also double as a belt bag?  Is the interior made of fabric or leather?  Would love to hear your initial thoughts on this bag…. thanks!


Hello JavaJo
The bag has  a fabric lining.  Not my favorite,  but at the same time I like it because it's lighter. It could be hand held, or carried with a long strap that could be detached.  But the loops that holds the strap are permanently attached to the bag, so that if I want to use a different strap, I would have to be a little creative. I haven't tried to figure it out yet,  but I think it'll definitely  be doable.
So far I love it! My new fave bag!


----------



## JavaJo

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello JavaJo
> The bag has  a fabric lining.  Not my favorite,  but at the same time I like it because it's lighter. It could be hand held, or carried with a long strap that could be detached.  But the loops that holds the strap are permanently attached to the bag, so that if I want to use a different strap, I would have to be a little creative. I haven't tried to figure it out yet,  but I think it'll definitely  be doable.
> So far I love it! My new fave bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525608


Awesome!  Thank you for this mini review @Sunshine mama Seems well made from your photos.  Congrats on your new fave bag!  Will definitely check it out next time I’m at the boutique… Cheers!


----------



## jaskg144

My beautiful new Selleria watch  I also managed to find THREE different straps for it at the outlet!! I am so happy that I have a few different straps and managed to find them, as Fendi said that they wouldn't do a MTO for them anymore. I got a tan strap, white alligator/black strap and a red strap (not pictured)


----------



## Sunshine mama

jaskg144 said:


> My beautiful new Selleria watch  I also managed to find THREE different straps for it at the outlet!! I am so happy that I have a few different straps and managed to find them, as Fendi said that they wouldn't do a MTO for them anymore. I got a tan strap, white alligator/black strap and a red strap (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 5531031
> 
> View attachment 5531030


Love your Aspinal too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying my new O Lock with an FF strap.


----------



## mycorreia

Love this bag and strap


----------



## tracitj

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying my new O Lock with an FF strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573948


Can you share what fits in this bag?


----------



## Efenig91

My lovely *new to me* Fendi boots! They just arrived today and absolutely LOVE them! I love the FF gradient pattern. Very comfortable also! Now I need some outfit ideas to wear with these beauties


----------



## starrynite_87

My Spy bag came in the mail and she is absolutely perfect(she needs a little cleaning though). The leather on this bag is so smooshy and soft. Any recommendations on what I could use to clean her?


----------



## fabdiva

Dropped by to say hello, left with these.


----------



## am2022

Can’t commit to a full size mint green bag yet … baby steps


----------



## fabdiva

am2022 said:


> Can’t commit to a full size mint green bag yet … baby steps
> 
> View attachment 5600222


So freaking cute!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

am2022 said:


> Can’t commit to a full size mint green bag yet … baby steps
> 
> View attachment 5600222


Sooo cute!!  Love it on that gorgeous peekaboo!


----------



## am2022

fabdiva said:


> So freaking cute!


Thank you


----------



## sjunky13

am2022 said:


> Can’t commit to a full size mint green bag yet … baby steps
> 
> View attachment 5600222


I love this green!!!


----------



## sjunky13

ATLbagaddict said:


> Sooo cute!!  Love it on that gorgeous peekaboo!


you need this!! lol. How are you liking your bag?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

sjunky13 said:


> you need this!! lol. How are you liking your bag?


My SA said the exact same thing… lol!  I’m loving it!  I do find that my hand sometimes scratches the divider opening when I’m trying to get quickly in and out of the bag (a con I’ve heard from some others) but I need to try using it with the sides unbuttoned, maybe that will help. Other than that it’s truly just so gorgeous and I’ve gotten lots of compliments already - I love to just stare at the color


----------



## ATLbagaddict

sjunky13 said:


> you need this!! lol. How are you liking your bag?


Did you end up getting the pink??


----------



## angelicskater16

Just purchased a Peekaboo Mini & Baguette Shearling mini


----------



## so_sofya1985

Got a few items recently so was eager to try it on as all purchased at a distance! sorry for a rather all over the place background - house refurb in full force atm…

In the pics: tapestry boots x 2, shorts with a skirt belt (but didn’t put the belt on), wool jacket, dress with a skirt belt. Beautiful embroidered shirt is Zara limited edition (loveeeee)

Who believes I need to get a tapestry peekaboo to match? Tsk tsk


----------



## so_sofya1985

Both 


angelicskater16 said:


> Just purchased a Peekaboo Mini & Baguette Shearling mini
> 
> View attachment 5602182
> 
> 
> 
> Both a strong loveeeee


----------



## Cool Breeze

so_sofya1985 said:


> Got a few items recently so was eager to try it on as all purchased at a distance! sorry for a rather all over the place background - house refurb in full force atm…
> 
> In the pics: tapestry boots x 2, shorts with a skirt belt (but didn’t put the belt on), wool jacket, dress with a skirt belt. Beautiful embroidered shirt is Zara limited edition (loveeeee)
> 
> Who believes I need to get a tapestry peekaboo to match? Tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 5606224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606229


Love everything you selected, especially the boots!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

so_sofya1985 said:


> Got a few items recently so was eager to try it on as all purchased at a distance! sorry for a rather all over the place background - house refurb in full force atm…
> 
> In the pics: tapestry boots x 2, shorts with a skirt belt (but didn’t put the belt on), wool jacket, dress with a skirt belt. Beautiful embroidered shirt is Zara limited edition (loveeeee)
> 
> Who believes I need to get a tapestry peekaboo to match? Tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 5606224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606229


Everything is stunning!


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> Got a few items recently so was eager to try it on as all purchased at a distance! sorry for a rather all over the place background - house refurb in full force atm…
> 
> In the pics: tapestry boots x 2, shorts with a skirt belt (but didn’t put the belt on), wool jacket, dress with a skirt belt. Beautiful embroidered shirt is Zara limited edition (loveeeee)
> 
> Who believes I need to get a tapestry peekaboo to match? Tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 5606224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606229


So DOPE!!!


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> Got a few items recently so was eager to try it on as all purchased at a distance! sorry for a rather all over the place background - house refurb in full force atm…
> 
> In the pics: tapestry boots x 2, shorts with a skirt belt (but didn’t put the belt on), wool jacket, dress with a skirt belt. Beautiful embroidered shirt is Zara limited edition (loveeeee)
> 
> Who believes I need to get a tapestry peekaboo to match? Tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 5606224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606229


OH AND YES YOU NEED THE MATCHING PEEKABOO!  EITHER COLOR OR BOTH!!!  I saw them in person and was salivating.


----------



## so_sofya1985

fabdiva said:


> OH AND YES YOU NEED THE MATCHING PEEKABOO!  EITHER COLOR OR BOTH!!!  I saw them in person and was salivating.


they are amazing aren’t they! Why do you think they are more expensive than the leather ones!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

By the way….. rumour has it - there is another collaboration coming with Fendi and no other than Marc Jacobs!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Cool Breeze said:


> Love everything you selected, especially the boots!!!!


Thank you! I love this collection! The boots have this cool cowboy vibe to them and are surprisingly comfy!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sunshine mama said:


> Everything is stunning!


Thank you mamasita


----------



## so_sofya1985

Im really liking this piece! Anyone seen it in RL? It’s not in my store yet…


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> they are amazing aren’t they! Why do you think they are more expensive than the leather ones!!!


Because they are AMAZING!!!  If they fit my calves, I would be all over these!!!  My SA sent me the pics of the gray ones and I saw a the blue Peekaboo with the metal trim.  STUNNING.  Pricey but stunning.  I think it was 8100.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Have you actually tried them on? You’d be surprised. They are pretty wide (I nearly returned them at first as they felt super wide for me) but the SA said they are meant to be this extra wide because of no zip! 


fabdiva said:


> Because they are AMAZING!!!  If they fit my calves, I would be all over these!!!  My SA sent me the pics of the gray ones and I saw a the blue Peekaboo with the metal trim.  STUNNING.  Pricey but stunning.  I think it was 8100.


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> Have you actually tried them on? You’d be surprised. They are pretty wide (I nearly returned them at first as they felt super wide for me) but the SA said they are meant to be this extra wide because of no zip!


I haven't tried them on.  But I definitely need a zipper.  My calves are ridiculous!  You'll just have to take plenty of mod shots so I can live vicariously through you.  Lol.


----------



## so_sofya1985

fabdiva said:


> I haven't tried them on.  But I definitely need a zipper.  My calves are ridiculous!  You'll just have to take plenty of mod shots so I can live vicariously through you.  Lol.


I gotchuuuuu! I ordered a denim mini skirt from my Theresa wanna see how it looks together with the boots! I really loved the Fendi one but it comes with exactly the same belt my dress does and I just want the skirt so I can’t pull the trigger on that one…


----------



## so_sofya1985

Taking the boots and the cardigan out for lunch


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> Taking the boots and the cardigan out for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608410


YAAAS!!!  I think I'm getting that cardigan.  I just saw last week.  You rock it perfectly.!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

fabdiva said:


> YAAAS!!!  I think I'm getting that cardigan.  I just saw last week.  You rock it perfectly.!!


Thanks girl! I actually wanted to ask you. Do you use your book bag often? I am thinking of getting one… I remember you got the Fendace one


----------



## SabiLyn

so_sofya1985 said:


> Got a few items recently so was eager to try it on as all purchased at a distance! sorry for a rather all over the place background - house refurb in full force atm…
> 
> In the pics: tapestry boots x 2, shorts with a skirt belt (but didn’t put the belt on), wool jacket, dress with a skirt belt. Beautiful embroidered shirt is Zara limited edition (loveeeee)
> 
> Who believes I need to get a tapestry peekaboo to match? Tsk tsk
> 
> View attachment 5606224
> 
> 
> this looks so good, so I just ordered the exact pieces online and rationalized that its my bday month


----------



## SabiLyn

The denim dress and blue boots


----------



## so_sofya1985

Twins! Looking forward to your Mod pictures !


----------



## xozusia

Hello! Completely new to this website, but I was just wondering whether someone could point me in the right direction about checking the authenticity of a Fendi bag? Acquired it as a gift from a friend, who's working in the fashion & entertainment industry. Supposedly a vintage piece. None of the zippers have any engravings, and the leather strap has allegedly been changed. The inside also doesn't have any serial numbers. Only on the bottom side of the buckle, which writes - OKTPA1519426 OK.0973628. And on the zipper pull tab - Fendi Italy Roma 1925


----------



## so_sofya1985

N


xozusia said:


> Hello! Completely new to this website, but I was just wondering whether someone could point me in the right direction about checking the authenticity of a Fendi bag? Acquired it as a gift from a friend, who's working in the fashion & entertainment industry. Supposedly a vintage piece. None of the zippers have any engravings, and the leather strap has allegedly been changed. The inside also doesn't have any serial numbers. Only on the bottom side of the buckle, which writes - OKTPA1519426 OK.0973628. And on the zipper pull tab - Fendi Italy Roma 1925
> 
> View attachment 5609539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609544


Not a pro but looks legitimate to me.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Quick styling:
Shirt - Frankie’s shop
Shorts - Fendi obviously haha had to change the size up  cause apparently my belly after two kids isn’t size 40 IT anymore 
Boots - zara - lovely leather and quality !!!
Kid on the side - made mostly by me


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thanks girl! I actually wanted to ask you. Do you use your book bag often? I am thinking of getting one… I remember you got the Fendace one


I can't say I use it a lot.  BUT every time I do, I love it.  I have so many bags, I really don't use any purse "often."  My favorite part about the tote is the shoulder strap.  It is by far the most comfortable and easiest tote I've every had.  I've gotten rid of all my totes including my Neverfull and Gucci totes.  I only have the Fendace and CD book tote.  The Fendace is easier to use.  And I have considered getting a second one is a lighter color.


----------



## so_sofya1985

fabdiva said:


> I can't say I use it a lot.  BUT every time I do, I love it.  I have so many bags, I really don't use any purse "often."  My favorite part about the tote is the shoulder strap.  It is by far the most comfortable and easiest tote I've every had.  I've gotten rid of all my totes including my Neverfull and Gucci totes.  I only have the Fendace and CD book tote.  The Fendace is easier to use.  And I have considered getting a second one is a lighter color.


Yours is medium right? I like the CD one too but having a strap is a must for me! Yes I understand what you mean re frequency, I am buying all these bags and at least 1/3 outings I don’t bring the bag at all!


----------



## fabdiva

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yours is medium right? I like the CD one too but having a strap is a must for me! Yes I understand what you mean re frequency, I am buying all these bags and at least 1/3 outings I don’t bring the bag at all!


Yes, I think it's a medium which is still pretty large.  It's a great bag.  I'm glad I have it.  If I had to do it over, I may not have gotten the CD one.  It's beautiful and I've used it quite a bit, mostly for travel because of the size.  But I miss a shoulder strap.


----------



## tolliv

So, I guess I love the canvas . I’m missing the coated canvas pouch in size medium. It’s in the closet. Anyway, I snatched these beauties up when I heard the words “A price increase is coming.” Thank goodness it has been delayed. 

I have an “H” Kelly in size 32 but this ISEEU Petite Peekaboo has quickly become one of my favorite bags. It holds a ton!

I plan to add a leather baguette soon (once I decide on a color) and maybe another peekaboo in this petite size. I can’t do heavy bags anymore. The mini/small size is where I am at this point on my life. After 2 rotator cuff surgeries and an L5S1 Anterior/Posterior Surgery, mini bags/crossbody and clutches are my go to.


----------



## ninecherries

I got this beautiful Mini Peekaboo preloved  It’s my first one but feel like it won’t be my last Peekaboo


----------



## so_sofya1985

ninecherries said:


> I got this beautiful Mini Peekaboo preloved  It’s my first one but feel like it won’t be my last Peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 5614025


Beautiful bag! I love their selleria leather


----------



## maybol

I picked up the only remaining bubblegum pink baguette (not even sure if that’s the correct color name) in my local boutique. Then I *had* to get the raspberry pink nano baguette and multicolor wrappy to jazz it up. Can you tell I like pink?


----------



## so_sofya1985

tolliv said:


> So, I guess I love the canvas . I’m missing the coated canvas pouch in size medium. It’s in the closet. Anyway, I snatched these beauties up when I heard the words “A price increase is coming.” Thank goodness it has been delayed.
> 
> I have an “H” Kelly in size 32 but this ISEEU Petite Peekaboo has quickly become one of my favorite bags. It holds a ton!
> 
> I plan to add a leather baguette soon (once I decide on a color) and maybe another peekaboo in this petite size. I can’t do heavy bags anymore. The mini/small size is where I am at this point on my life. After 2 rotator cuff surgeries and an L5S1 Anterior/Posterior Surgery, mini bags/crossbody and clutches are my go to.
> 
> View attachment 5612719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612720


Drooling!!!! I love FF canvas!


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

Yesterday I went to a flea market in Lucca, Italy. I wasn't looking for a bag and it was a flea market where they sold everything. But I found this one:


At first I thought it was a fake bag, then I saw the details and price: 120€ I knew that they usually make a discount on the full price, so I asked and they said I could have it for 80€ and I bought it.
Its conditions are extremely good, I think it's  from the 70's considering it has only a stamped golden logo on the inside "Fendi S.A.S"
The only thing is that's there's a little bit of old dust inside and it needs to be cleaned, but I still haven't done it and I don't know exactly how to do it. I'll post a picture of the inside:



As you can see, there is monogram but it's a little bit dusty...

I was thinking about
 resell it, but I like it so much and I also have a baguette so I thought it could be fun to have them both and use them on different outfits or occasions!
It's super confortable, I've already tried it to carry my Nintendo Switch, and it fits so perfectly in this 70's bag, LOL

I found other bags similar to this one online, the majority not in great condion, but I don't have much information about it, so if someone here knows something about it or if someone wants to suggest how I should clean on the inside, I'd be more than happy and grateful.


----------



## nsriva

My new mon tresor! My first fendi


----------



## Sunshine mama

tolliv said:


> So, I guess I love the canvas . I’m missing the coated canvas pouch in size medium. It’s in the closet. Anyway, I snatched these beauties up when I heard the words “A price increase is coming.” Thank goodness it has been delayed.
> 
> I have an “H” Kelly in size 32 but this ISEEU Petite Peekaboo has quickly become one of my favorite bags. It holds a ton!
> 
> I plan to add a leather baguette soon (once I decide on a color) and maybe another peekaboo in this petite size. I can’t do heavy bags anymore. The mini/small size is where I am at this point on my life. After 2 rotator cuff surgeries and an L5S1 Anterior/Posterior Surgery, mini bags/crossbody and clutches are my go to.
> 
> View attachment 5612719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612720


Thank you for sharing your lovely bag and slgs!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maybol said:


> View attachment 5614145
> 
> I picked up the only remaining bubblegum pink baguette (not even sure if that’s the correct color name) in my local boutique. Then I *had* to get the raspberry pink nano baguette and multicolor wrappy to jazz it up. Can you tell I like pink?


I love this combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ninecherries said:


> I got this beautiful Mini Peekaboo preloved  It’s my first one but feel like it won’t be my last Peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 5614025


Oh my gosh! It's really pretty. Congrats!
I love the squishy leather with the structure!


----------



## closetluxe

Just got this baby today from *******.  My one and only but I love her!  Love the color, leather, size, Selleria style and wider strap.


----------



## tolliv

Just snagged these today. The acid green (wasabi) peekaboo, the mini baguette and micro (wasabi).


----------



## Debbie65

tolliv said:


> Just snagged these today. The acid green (wasabi) peekaboo, the mini baguette and micro (wasabi).
> 
> View attachment 5645853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645856


WOW!  HOW SPECIAL! IM LOVING IT!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tolliv said:


> Just snagged these today. The acid green (wasabi) peekaboo, the mini baguette and micro (wasabi).
> 
> View attachment 5645853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645856


Wow! These are gorgeous!


----------



## tolliv

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! These are gorgeous!


They are even more gorgeous in person. The pink almost looks more like rose gold.


----------



## Bumbles

tolliv said:


> Just snagged these today. The acid green (wasabi) peekaboo, the mini baguette and micro (wasabi).
> 
> View attachment 5645853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645856


These 3 beauties are stunning!!     I esp love the cute micro baguette! Is that new this season? Does the sequins feel well done? As in they won’t call off. I’m in the hunt for a nano baguette and this colour is beautiful. The mini baguette is a gorgeous rose colour too. Does that come in the micro size? Enjoy your goodies


----------



## tolliv

Bumbles said:


> These 3 beauties are stunning!!     I esp love the cute micro baguette! Is that new this season? Does the sequins feel well done? As in they won’t call off. I’m in the hunt for a nano baguette and this colour is beautiful. The mini baguette is a gorgeous rose colour too. Does that come in the micro size? Enjoy your goodies


Yes, this is from season. The sequins feel pretty substantial. They are not very even on any of the bags. That’s the look. 

I did not look at any micro bags other than the ones the SA pulled for me. I believe the pink color comes in the micro too. You can also check online. Or, if there is a boutique in your area, they have them.  They also have the bag charms that were in the runway show. 

I hope I answered your questions.


----------



## Bumbles

tolliv said:


> Yes, this is from season. The sequins feel pretty substantial. They are not very even on any of the bags. That’s the look.
> 
> I did not look at any micro bags other than the ones the SA pulled for me. I believe the pink color comes in the micro too. You can also check online. Or, if there is a boutique in your area, they have them.  They also have the bag charms that were in the runway show.
> 
> I hope I answered your questions.


That’s great. Thanks so much.


----------



## lmk15

My first baguette


----------



## fabdiva

lmk15 said:


> My first baguette
> 
> View attachment 5651239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651241


Stunning!


----------



## ParisToBerlin

Got this in Paris the other day: my first baguette! I wasn't planning on getting a bag at all, but when I saw it I couldn't resist.


----------



## tolliv

ParisToBerlin said:


> Got this in Paris the other day: my first baguette! I wasn't planning on getting a bag at all, but when I saw it I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 5651486


It’s so pretty


----------



## SeherKastanie13

xozusia said:


> Hello! Completely new to this website, but I was just wondering whether someone could point me in the right direction about checking the authenticity of a Fendi bag? Acquired it as a gift from a friend, who's working in the fashion & entertainment industry. Supposedly a vintage piece. None of the zippers have any engravings, and the leather strap has allegedly been changed. The inside also doesn't have any serial numbers. Only on the bottom side of the buckle, which writes - OKTPA1519426 OK.0973628. And on the zipper pull tab - Fendi Italy Roma 1925
> 
> View attachment 5609539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609544


I am no expert and I'm only saying this a a fan of the brand that has spent way too much time on the past 9 years looking at close ups of second hand bags online but it looks iffy to me
The zipper pulls were done like that pre 97 but the classic "Baguette" hardware (the FF buckle on the front and the strap buckles) is off and i'm not entirely sure it existed before that time
The screws are just wrong but they could have been replaced at some point, also note how the leather tab for the FF is just a little too wide for it and is not perfectly centered
The square buckles are a little too thin viewed from profile and if I'm not mistaken the should be a 3 piece buckle instead o the 2 piece you have, meaning: the bar under the leather strip should be a detachable spring bar like the one used in watches (or the one sometimes used to hold toilet paper if you need a bigger and more common visual) so there should be a tiny hole on the buckle at the bottom on both sides, at least for the time period in which this bag should have been produced to have those zipper pulls
The serial number on the magnetic clasp is just a generic number for said clasp and has nothing to do with Fendi, also, I don't think it should be there but if it's old enough it could
The lining looks ok but, and here is a HUGE BUT!!!!, the Zucca print is wrong: 
If I'm seeg correctly your FF's are a square (give or take 1 or 2 mm on each side) and while that proportion is correct post 2015 and is what we can find in stores right now the older Zucca is actually rectangular, being taller than is wide, and even with the current zucca they are not properly aligned with each other row by row.
 The FF buckle does look right, if a little scratched on the underside, but I'm not aware of how good were older fakes faking this part of the bag so that could mean nothing


----------



## shoulderbagsplease

Would anyone be able to check out this listing and tell me if it’s authentic? It’s my first eBay purchase and first time I’m not buying directly from the designer.









						Unused NEW Vintage FENDI ZUCCA baguette metallic silver glitter Clear Rhinestone  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Unused NEW Vintage FENDI ZUCCA baguette metallic silver glitter Clear Rhinestone at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I love this baguette, but I’m having a hard time finding others like it online and it seems almost too good to be true. I’ve also heard eBay’s authentication is not the greatest, so I’d love to hear your thoughts. I can upload more pics once it gets here!

Edit: I also paid $1400 for this baguette that is supposedly in unused condition with tags and dust bag. Thoughts on the price? I’m not too familiar with Fendi and reselling to know.


----------



## SeherKastanie13

shoulderbagsplease said:


> Would anyone be able to check out this listing and tell me if it’s authentic? It’s my first eBay purchase and first time I’m not buying directly from the designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unused NEW Vintage FENDI ZUCCA baguette metallic silver glitter Clear Rhinestone  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Unused NEW Vintage FENDI ZUCCA baguette metallic silver glitter Clear Rhinestone at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this baguette, but I’m having a hard time finding others like it online and it seems almost too good to be true. I’ve also heard eBay’s authentication is not the greatest, so I’d love to hear your thoughts. I can upload more pics once it gets here!
> 
> Edit: I also paid $1400 for this baguette that is supposedly in unused condition with tags and dust bag. Thoughts on the price? I’m not too familiar with Fendi and reselling to know.


it looks fine but I need more photos, for a slightly under the radar bag circa 2012 bag the price also seems fine even if it's almost being sold at a loss


----------



## shoulderbagsplease

SeherKastanie13 said:


> it looks fine but I need more photos, for a slightly under the radar bag circa 2012 bag the price also seems fine even if it's almost being sold at a loss


I’ll post more pics when it arrives! 

I’ve seen the metallic pink/gold and metallic dark silver, but I haven’t found the lighter silver. It seems like the 2012 Metallic Lurex Zucca baguette was popular, but I’m not sure about this color.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

My “new to me” 2013 Baguette. Every bit as sparkly and amazing as the day she was made ❤️


----------



## rose80

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My “new to me” 2013 Baguette. Every bit as sparkly and amazing as the day she was made ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5656901


DIVINE!


----------



## katg519

My new nano baguette from Paris.


----------



## trunkdevil

Strap you metal chain and soft trunk baguette in navy blue both from the men’s collection. I think I’ve caught the Fendi bug again


----------



## lilone

My new Peekaboo from the winter collection.  In love!


----------



## quindi

I recently purchased this preloved Fendi Monster WOC. Anyone know when these were released? It’s my first Fendi so I’m not familiar with their releases. I just thought it was super cute!


----------



## tolliv

Fendi X Marc Jacobs


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> Fendi X Marc Jacobs
> 
> View attachment 5668964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668965


Congratulations @tolliv. What a beautiful and special purse to have in your collection Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @tolliv. What a beautiful and special purse to have in your collection Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury




----------



## electricbluerita

New-to-me Fendi Selleria bag. Huge score on this one, as I've always wanted a luxury straw/raffia bag but did not want to spend the big bucks. I paid $200 for this from a reseller in Bangkok. The front hardware is still beautiful and shiny, the handle is not in perfect condition but hardly noticeable when worn due to the overall rustic nature of Selleria pieces and the wide stitches.


----------



## electricbluerita

Another beauty.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

minnie04 said:


> My first Fendi First bag is size small


I have always liked this bag and I’m debating between the midi and the medium as I am 5’3”. 


fabdiva said:


> Update:  I fine that I'm using the medium way more than the small.  But I still love them both!


I am debating between the midi and the medium. The small is so small I’m concerned it won’t hold much. I am 5’3”. Can you offer any info. I have a nice collection so I won’t use daily but will this bag stand the test of time iyo from what you’ve experienced so far?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

sugarsugar88 said:


> Just arrived today! The Fendi First medium in black! I am sooo in love with it. Plus it’s my first Fendi purchase, which feels appropriate.
> View attachment 5198168


Are you still liking it. What size would you recommend for a 5’3” frame?  I see they now have the midi - between small and medium. I’m still looking at this beauty. How has the leather been so far?


----------



## tolliv

I forgot to post this one. Another Fendi X Marc Jacobs collab piece.


----------



## so_sofya1985

tolliv said:


> I forgot to post this one. Another Fendi X Marc Jacobs collab piece.
> 
> View attachment 5672380


I am torn on this one… I like the look of it, but would I wear itttt


----------



## so_sofya1985

electricbluerita said:


> New-to-me Fendi Selleria bag. Huge score on this one, as I've always wanted a luxury straw/raffia bag but did not want to spend the big bucks. I paid $200 for this from a reseller in Bangkok. The front hardware is still beautiful and shiny, the handle is not in perfect condition but hardly noticeable when worn due to the overall rustic nature of Selleria pieces and the wide stitches.
> 
> View attachment 5670902


You trust the reseller? Especially in Bangkok?


----------



## tolliv

so_sofya1985 said:


> I am torn on this one… I like the look of it, but would I wear itttt


Yes you will wear it. The leather is so yummy and smooshy. I was quite colorful running to CVS to pick up a prescription but I didn’t care. The bag was definitely worth it.


----------



## fabdiva

Apparently Ban Island sells Sequin baguettes. Who knew?


----------



## electricbluerita

so_sofya1985 said:


> You trust the reseller? Especially in Bangkok?



Yes, this one has been authenticated! The same was being sold on TRR for $345 https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/shoulder-bags/fendi-selleria-straw-flap-bag, so not too far off what I paid. Fendi has a very low resale value in my country, especially for older "unpopular" bag models. Bangkok has a huge luxury community and people tend to let go of their items for "cheap" in trying to buy new things all the time -- even Chanel; the prices are way better here on the resale market. We have a very cyclical, impulsive fashion culture over here where a lot of older bags are pretty much deemed to be of barely any value so people will sell to resellers in bulk just to get rid of them. But of course, it depends on who is looking at the bag. I personally really like it so it was a deal for me.


----------



## so_sofya1985

electricbluerita said:


> Yes, this one has been authenticated! The same was being sold on TRR for $345 https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/shoulder-bags/fendi-selleria-straw-flap-bag, so not too far off what I paid. Fendi has a very low resale value in my country, especially for older "unpopular" bag models. Bangkok has a huge luxury community and people tend to let go of their items for "cheap" in trying to buy new things all the time -- even Chanel; the prices are way better here on the resale market. We have a very cyclical, impulsive fashion culture over here where a lot of older bags are pretty much deemed to be of barely any value so people will sell to resellers in bulk just to get rid of them. But of course, it depends on who is looking at the bag. I personally really like it so it was a deal for me.




Your bag is really lovely , enjoy it


----------



## electricbluerita

so_sofya1985 said:


> Your bag is really lovely , enjoy it



Thank you, Sofya!


----------



## yvesjilaurent

Picked up a vintage cutie


----------



## GB2112

Birthday reveal! So happy to welcome my new baby, a men's Fendi flat baguette in olive Cuoio Romano leather with palladium hardware. I can't stop staring and fawning haha, my very first all-leather designer bag!


----------



## joleenzy

She’s an icon  
Officially stranded on Ban Island after my second bag purchase in december. But I couldn’t say no to this beauty.


----------



## fabdiva

joleenzy said:


> She’s an icon
> Officially stranded on Ban Island after my second bag purchase in december. But I couldn’t say no to this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674917


You are not alone on Ban Island!  She's a beauty!  I couldn't resist the torquoise sequin baguette.


----------



## jocyaltii

joleenzy said:


> She’s an icon
> Officially stranded on Ban Island after my second bag purchase in december. But I couldn’t say no to this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674917


So pretty! I’m debating pulling the plug, any tips on styling it?


----------



## joleenzy

jocyaltii said:


> So pretty! I’m debating pulling the plug, any tips on styling it?


Thank you so much!! 
This is the lilac version, quite difficult to see in that lighting. Just wanted to point it out. 

This colour goes very well with of course white and black, greys, pinks (especially light pink) and purples. Blue is also close on the colorwheel so I think it’s very easy to style. 

Dayle’s Addiction on youtube also has an informative video on youtube called “5 Tips to style a Pop of colour handbag” She explains the colorwheel and how it helps to style colorful bags.

I never owned lilac/ purple but I’m familiar with other poppy colors so I thought I would pull the plug and I adore it. It’s truly a work of art. 

I hope this helped.


----------



## jocyaltii

joleenzy said:


> Thank you so much!!
> This is the lilac version, quite difficult to see in that lighting. Just wanted to point it out.
> 
> This colour goes very well with of course white and black, greys, pinks (especially light pink) and purples. Blue is also close on the colorwheel so I think it’s very easy to style.
> 
> Dayle’s Addiction on youtube also has an informative video on youtube called “5 Tips to style a Pop of colour handbag” She explains the colorwheel and how it helps to style colorful bags.
> 
> I never owned lilac/ purple but I’m familiar with other poppy colors so I thought I would pull the plug and I adore it. It’s truly a work of art.
> 
> I hope this helped.


Thank you so much for your feedback! Totally helps!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

PIPET83 said:


> I will start with My monster peekaboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035618


I want one!!!


----------

